# Post your Saint Laurent Bags here!



## LaureW

Here are my two Saint Laurent bags. They're quite small,  but I love them!


----------



## smacedo

I accidentally posted this in the Chanel forum and was "kindly" told I wasn't posting correctly. So let's try this again   After catching wind the original BDJ was changing and the price was increasing I hunted down the Belle du Jour clutch in black patent....this has been a long time coming and my first YSL purchase. So happy!


----------



## tiffany_

smacedo said:


> I accidentally posted this in the Chanel forum and was "kindly" told I wasn't posting correctly. So let's try this again   After catching wind the original BDJ was changing and the price was increasing I hunted down the Belle du Jour clutch in black patent....this has been a long time coming and my first YSL purchase. So happy!
> 
> View attachment 2419496


Lovely!  We're clutch twins


----------



## smacedo

I love being clutch twins! Lol


----------



## solitudelove

smacedo said:


> I accidentally posted this in the Chanel forum and was "kindly" told I wasn't posting correctly. So let's try this again   After catching wind the original BDJ was changing and the price was increasing I hunted down the Belle du Jour clutch in black patent....this has been a long time coming and my first YSL purchase. So happy!
> 
> View attachment 2419496



Congrats on your purchase!!!  I was wondering which size you got?


----------



## smacedo

I believe it's the Large BDJ....I didn't really have a ton of choices because the style of these clutches is no longer being produced. It was on sale...marked down to $650 from $850.


----------



## solitudelove

smacedo said:


> I believe it's the Large BDJ....I didn't really have a ton of choices because the style of these clutches is no longer being produced. It was on sale...marked down to $650 from $850.



Great deal!!!!  I've seen the small one before as well and wasn't sure which one I should get, the large looked a bit big on me (I'm not that tall) but the small doesn't seem to be able to hold a lot!


----------



## smacedo

The large BDJ can hold a lot of stuff in it...I'm 5'3 and I don't feel like it's too big.


----------



## solitudelove

smacedo said:


> The large BDJ can hold a lot of stuff in it...I'm 5'3 and I don't feel like it's too big.


Ohh!! Okay! Thank you, I'll see if they still have it in the stores and try it on again!


----------



## CoachCruiser

I have a black patent YSL belle du jour clutch as well and love it. Also adding my SL red duffle 3 crossbody and I adore this little guy! Holds more than it looks!


----------



## noitsyou

I love your bag CoachCruiser. Do you have any mod shots of it?


----------



## unoma

Congrats ladies


----------



## mscloud




----------



## CoachCruiser

noitsyou said:


> I love your bag CoachCruiser. Do you have any mod shots of it?


Noitsyou: Sorry I'm just now seeing your post/question. I do have mod shots! For reference, I am about 5 feet, 6 inches tall.


----------



## ryrybaby12




----------



## noitsyou

CoachCruiser said:


> Noitsyou: Sorry I'm just now seeing your post/question. I do have mod shots! For reference, I am about 5 feet, 6 inches tall.



Thanks so much. The photos are very helpful.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 2434216
> View attachment 2434217



Oh my!  Just love your bag!!! Congratulations on a fabulous choice!


----------



## bagbugsara

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 2434216
> View attachment 2434217



I love your bag! It's the perfect size for you and what a great color!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay....I have been seriously debating on returning this...but y'all love it...huh?  I also bought a celine tie bag and did not know which to keep!! The Saint Laurent is really pretty and way less money...here is a comparison.


----------



## unoma

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay....I have been seriously debating on returning this...but y'all love it...huh?  I also bought a celine tie bag and did not know which to keep!! The Saint Laurent is really pretty and way less money...here is a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441225



Hi
What are the sizes of both bags?


----------



## ryrybaby12

unoma said:


> Hi
> What are the sizes of both bags?


Small sac de jour, and the newer celine tie....it is smaller than the first tie bag that was out...


----------



## unoma

ryrybaby12 said:


> Small sac de jour, and the newer celine tie....it is smaller than the first tie bag that was out...



Thank you. I am trying to get the Large but not sure how big it might look.
I would go for the Ysl. The Celine tie is not for me yet.


----------



## ryrybaby12

unoma said:


> Thank you. I am trying to get the Large but not sure how big it might look.
> I would go for the Ysl. The Celine tie is not for me yet.



I agree...think it is too pricey for what it is.  I am 5'4" for reference.  The only issue I have for the small is that is obviously not as large so the access and opening is a bit smaller than the large tote.  I saw the large tote....and it is big to me.  I wish they had an in between to be honest...how is your grey croc phantom?  Love that bag....

I also got the givenchy antigona in grey as you know..... Do you like Givenchy?  Have your tried the antigona?


----------



## unoma

ryrybaby12 said:


> I agree...think it is too pricey for what it is.  I am 5'4" for reference.  The only issue I have for the small is that is obviously not as large so the access and opening is a bit smaller than the large tote.  I saw the large tote....and it is big to me.  I wish they had an in between to be honest...how is your grey croc phantom?  Love that bag....
> 
> I also got the givenchy antigona in grey as you know..... Do you like Givenchy?  Have your tried the antigona?



Thanks dear, my croc is doing well. Yes i have the Givenchy Ant. I love that bag. I have mine is Medium so it is almost the same size as my Mini bags hence why i want the Large sac de jour.
Good luck and Merry Xmas


----------



## Purseaddictic

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 2434216
> View attachment 2434217


Nice bag


----------



## chicceline

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay....I have been seriously debating on returning this...but y'all love it...huh?  I also bought a celine tie bag and did not know which to keep!! The Saint Laurent is really pretty and way less money...here is a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441225


Can't you keep them both?  They are so different and both gorge!


----------



## LaureW

My new candy bag!


----------



## oasisgirl

LaureW, you got it!!!!!
beautiful bag  ))))


----------



## Mrs.C

LaureW said:


> Here are my two Saint Laurent bags. They're quite small,  but I love them!




Hi Laura, I am in love with your first Saint Laurent bag! I have never seen it before. Could you please let me know the name of the style? Tia.


----------



## LaureW

Mrs.C said:


> Hi Laura, I am in love with your first Saint Laurent bag! I have never seen it before. Could you please let me know the name of the style? Tia.


Hey, thank you  the style is called "classic Paris" mini shoulder bag. I think it's pretty much sold out but I found you a link: 

http://cultstatus.com.au/collection...ts/marquage-small-shoulder-bag-1#.UzuYxses1dg

http://www.farfetch.com/lu/shopping...ic-paris-mini-shoulder-bag-item-10458049.aspx


----------



## Mrs.C

LaureW said:


> Hey, thank you  the style is called "classic Paris" mini shoulder bag. I think it's pretty much sold out but I found you a link:
> 
> http://cultstatus.com.au/collection...ts/marquage-small-shoulder-bag-1#.UzuYxses1dg
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/lu/shopping...ic-paris-mini-shoulder-bag-item-10458049.aspx




Thanks so much for the links! It's sold out on farfetch as well now.  I live in UK and will be going to Paris next week. I hope I will have some luck there. If not I will buy off the australia website you sent me. It's so gorgeous!

Ps sorry just realized I spelt your name wrong, Laure. Enjoy your beautiful bags.


----------



## Christys World

LaureW said:


> My new candy bag!


so pretty!


----------



## tresorchic

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay....I have been seriously debating on returning this...but y'all love it...huh?  I also bought a celine tie bag and did not know which to keep!! The Saint Laurent is really pretty and way less money...here is a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441225




I think the saint Laurent is a better size for you IMHO


----------



## Ralli

My Prince of Wales print Muse 2 bag with its Celine Trapeze friend peeking in 

Muse 2 bags tend to sag with weight, but the sturdy wool of this bag allows it to keep its shape even when I stuff it to capacity. I know it's out of production by now, but if you can get your hands on one you won't be disappointed!


----------



## fashion.victim

my very first pink bag  

baby sdj


----------



## Almaz

fashion.victim said:


> my very first pink bag
> 
> baby sdj
> 
> View attachment 2579104



Really cute!! Is this the nano sdj?


----------



## CoachCruiser

LaureW said:


> My new candy bag!


Wow! I love this! Just saw this pic!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Adding my Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch in electric blue.


----------



## Thekelliemac

My first Ysl. Belle du jour clutch. With my CL geo pumps. I am using the app so I hope I am doing this right.


----------



## klota

My first YSL! I'm so excited! Making my husband take me out to dinner tonight just so I can bring this bang with me 

Qs- have anyone tried adding a chain to their clutch to carry it on their shoulder? I think I saw a TPF member do that and it was a pretty cool idea!


----------



## livo

Hello


I am mostly a Pumps girl, but this year I have decided for handbags. I want to have 2 of every colour. One for work, and one for evenings.


So, I bought my YSL in Tokyo Matsuya Ginza for work, Colour: Black. Now on the list I need to buy a black bag for evenings. This year I have planned trip to Paris.


----------



## angelxchild

livo said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I am mostly a Pumps girl, but this year I have decided for handbags. I want to have 2 of every colour. One for work, and one for evenings.
> 
> 
> So, I bought my YSL in Tokyo Matsuya Ginza for work, Colour: Black. Now on the list I need to buy a black bag for evenings. This year I have planned trip to Paris.




Love your bag! Can I ask what size it is?


----------



## livo

angelxchild said:


> Love your bag! Can I ask what size it is?


It;s the small size. Width 30cm, Height 22cm.  Here it's a pic of how it looks.


----------



## livo

lindsay_s5a said:


> I love your bag!! How exciting! When are you going to Paris? I'm so jealous! We have two YSL clutches at my store right now: the Cassandre and Ligne Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606530
> View attachment 2606531


 
Hello.  I am going in September.  I already have flytickets, hotel, etc. This wll be also a trip just for girls. So hopefully, if my friends manage, they will come also to Paris.


----------



## anshort4angel

fashion.victim said:


> my very first pink bag
> 
> baby sdj
> 
> View attachment 2579104


Adorable!!


----------



## anshort4angel

Excited to join the Saint Laurent & SDJ clubs!


----------



## dieslgirl

My 2nd ysl purchase...


----------



## girlhasbags

I am new to YSL just got this today. Oversized Muse in stamped suede (Grey). I really love her. I no longer want the LV Alma GM


----------



## Miguelbb

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 2434216
> View attachment 2434217




such a nice bag and nice color! so in love with it!!!


----------



## xoxoceline

LaureW said:


> Here are my two Saint Laurent bags. They're quite small,  but I love them!


What is the name of the first bag? And how much was it?!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

The Cassandre Bag


----------



## tinyturtle

LaureW said:


> My new candy bag!


love this!!! i got one in white w/ the gold YSL logo, but i think i have to return it.  doesn't look like my phone will fit inside.


----------



## gyd34

My Easy


----------



## Aremkay

LaureW said:


> Here are my two Saint Laurent bags. They're quite small,  but I love them!



That's a beautiful color and looks gorgeous in suede &#9786;


----------



## Aremkay

I got this last year and just couldn't get over how beautiful these Cassandre clutches with tassels were. When I got this it was a tie between ysl and Chanel timeless clutch in black. I went with this and have regretted it since. Because soon after I started seeing very poorly made copies of them so I just stopped carrying it. I almost sold it to a friend for 50% less. But one thing I learned from this forum is to own your belongings with pride and joy. So I'm bringing it out again.


----------



## KarlBear

^I think it's beautiful, more unique than a Chanel one.


----------



## anshort4angel

Aremkay said:


> I got this last year and just couldn't get over how beautiful these Cassandre clutches with tassels were. When I got this it was a tie between ysl and Chanel timeless clutch in black. I went with this and have regretted it since. Because soon after I started seeing very poorly made copies of them so I just stopped carrying it. I almost sold it to a friend for 50% less. But one thing I learned from this forum is to own your belongings with pride and joy. So I'm bringing it out again.



There's poorly made copies of every designer & bag out there so don't let that deter you! It's gorgeous  wear it in good health!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Aremkay said:


> I got this last year and just couldn't get over how beautiful these Cassandre clutches with tassels were. When I got this it was a tie between ysl and Chanel timeless clutch in black. I went with this and have regretted it since. Because soon after I started seeing very poorly made copies of them so I just stopped carrying it. I almost sold it to a friend for 50% less. But one thing I learned from this forum is to own your belongings with pride and joy. So I'm bringing it out again.


Oh my gosh, that is just gorgeous. I agree with anshort4angel. YOU know it's an authentic YSL, and it's stunningly made, so enjoy it.


----------



## Aremkay

Thank you anshort4angel and coach cruiser  you're right. I started noticing how sad fakes look and it made me appreciate what I had even more. The chain and leather are where you can tell the most! I love how everyone enjoys bags and shoes so much here its so refreshing to see others share your enthusiasm  thank you again &#128522;


----------



## vesna

gyd34 said:


> My Easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638670





aaah, this colour is amazing on Easy


----------



## vesna

Aremkay said:


> I got this last year and just couldn't get over how beautiful these Cassandre clutches with tassels were. When I got this it was a tie between ysl and Chanel timeless clutch in black. I went with this and have regretted it since. Because soon after I started seeing very poorly made copies of them so I just stopped carrying it. I almost sold it to a friend for 50% less. But one thing I learned from this forum is to own your belongings with pride and joy. So I'm bringing it out again.





it is a beautiful bag and copies are different, but I understand your regret.....it took me some time to take some bags out of my closet because of the same issue


however, once a strange thing happened. I had a $1000+ Mulberry Alexa, and was always confused how Mulberry used thin papery leather, the strap looked like nothing comparing to fine leathers....then I saw one of my students with amazingly made Alexa, leather to die for ...I asked her where she got it, and she was embarrassed - "oh, this is purchased in one of the mall stores for $60, I am actually saving for the real authentic Alexa" !!!  I rushed her to my office and showed her the real Alexa and broke a bubble of her dream and saved her a load of money when we both realized that a small cobbler shop made an amazing bag copying famous Mulberry Alexa, which of course I returned


----------



## vesna

girlhasbags said:


> I am new to YSL just got this today. Oversized Muse in stamped suede (Grey). I really love her. I no longer want the LV Alma GM



This is an iconic beauty , congratulations from the bottom of my heart


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

anshort4angel said:


> Excited to join the Saint Laurent & SDJ clubs!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611518




So eye catching and fun, yet simple and chic. Love!


----------



## llogie

Purchased this East West reversable tote from the Neiman Marcus sale.  The bag is pretty light and I love the color.  The black side is canvas.


----------



## anniepop

Hello lovely ladies! 

It's my first time posting a response on here, I've been lurking these forums for a long time and this thread makes me really lust over Saint Laurent. Here are some of my pictures of my beautiful babies, hope you like them!


----------



## dajuner

please help me to identify if this is authentic !!! really need help !!!! thank you & love you all !!!


----------



## Jilllo

Here's my pretty girl. It's a beautiful 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
classic bag but I'm just kind of bored with it now.


----------



## _meme_

anniepop said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> It's my first time posting a response on here, I've been lurking these forums for a long time and this thread makes me really lust over Saint Laurent. Here are some of my pictures of my beautiful babies, hope you like them!


Such a nice colorful collection.. I am really loving the satchel in your last picture and I am considering getting either the black or beige color. Do you have any issues with this color so far?


----------



## yl777

My YSL Muse from 2011. I love the color, it's starting to lose its shape. Although I use to carry it quite often in the spring and winter, it has fallen into disuse.


----------



## girlhasbags

vesna said:


> this is an iconic beauty , congratulations from the bottom of my heart


thank you so much!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

anniepop said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> It's my first time posting a response on here, I've been lurking these forums for a long time and this thread makes me really lust over Saint Laurent. Here are some of my pictures of my beautiful babies, hope you like them!


I like them all especially the last one. That is really classy!


----------



## s3raph1nas

I was looking for a new wallet when I discovered this document case. Not only is it very similar to the actual wallets, but it is also bigger AND cheaper! Because of the size, I use it as a clutch as well. There is no coin department, but I love that it holds so much. It's especially convenient when I'm travelling, as my passport and tickets fit perfectly


----------



## bekiii

My first Saint Laurent, love it


----------



## girlhasbags

bekiii said:


> My first Saint Laurent, love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703842
> View attachment 2703843


Beautiful..


----------



## mo.space

anniepop said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> It's my first time posting a response on here, I've been lurking these forums for a long time and this thread makes me really lust over Saint Laurent. Here are some of my pictures of my beautiful babies, hope you like them!



ooh my godddd the beige one is to DIE FORRRR


----------



## lindaro0

Small lulu bag. The Size is cell phone case like..


----------



## lindaro0

Ysl neo reversible tote. Beige and pink


----------



## girlhasbags

Just got her today YSL- Downtown Skin bag.. love it.


----------



## ebayBAGS

large red Sac de Jour


----------



## yl777

ebayBAGS said:


> View attachment 2715791
> 
> 
> large red Sac de Jour



What a gorgeous bag! The colour is to die for 

You outfit looks very chic too!


----------



## Trendz

bekiii said:


> My first Saint Laurent, love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703842
> View attachment 2703843




What a beautiful bag!!! I love the twilly you've matched with it too!!!


----------



## tiffanyann510

bekiii said:


> My first Saint Laurent, love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703842
> View attachment 2703843


What size is this SDJ?  It's beautiful!


----------



## stylin76

My liitle baby sac de jour


----------



## Ceeyahd

girlhasbags said:


> Just got her today YSL- Downtown Skin bag.. love it.




Lovely.. where did you find?


----------



## nikimenz

bekiii said:


> My first Saint Laurent, love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703842
> View attachment 2703843



seriously gorgeous!

Could you telll me about your scarf?


----------



## bekiii

nikimenz said:


> seriously gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you telll me about your scarf?




Thanks. It is Hermes twilly Brandebourgs


----------



## bekiii

tiffanyann510 said:


> What size is this SDJ?  It's beautiful!


Thanks, it is small.


----------



## meithemeow

Black YSL cross body 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## s2jenny

bekiii said:


> My first Saint Laurent, love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703842
> View attachment 2703843



Looks amazing!! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## marbella8

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781497
> 
> 
> Black YSL cross body
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee



Congrats! Looks great on you


----------



## meithemeow

marbella8 said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you




&#128536; thanks hon &#128521;


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## Seedlessplum

Out with my red monogramme satchel today.


----------



## girlhasbags

Ceeyahd said:


> Lovely.. where did you find?


Sorry I just saw your message. I found it at my favorite consignment store. The consigner originally purchased it in New York.


----------



## _meme_

Seedlessplum said:


> Out with my red monogramme satchel today.
> 
> View attachment 2784170




Love it &#128525; May I ask you if the bag could stand by it self, or should it be rested against something since it has no feet? ( hope this makes sense &#128517


----------



## Ti.Na

Seedlessplum said:


> Out with my red monogramme satchel today.
> 
> View attachment 2784170


----------



## Ti.Na

bekiii said:


> My first Saint Laurent, love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703842
> View attachment 2703843


Beautiful! Must get a twilly now


----------



## Seedlessplum

_meme_ said:


> Love it &#128525; May I ask you if the bag could stand by it self, or should it be rested against something since it has no feet? ( hope this makes sense &#128517



Of cos it makes sense. It can barely stand on its own as its base is quite narrow.



Ti.Na said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## LVLux

Finally get to post this Baby-It is perfect for the city!!!


----------



## LVLux

Now, I want a large tote for weekends too


----------



## _meme_

Seedlessplum said:


> Of cos it makes sense. It can barely stand on its own as its base is quite narrow.




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Ceeyahd

girlhasbags said:


> Sorry I just saw your message. I found it at my favorite consignment store. The consigner originally purchased it in New York.


I love good consignment store, have yet to find a good one. I was in the Santa Monica area and stopped at designer consignment store. They had many handbags, yet they all seemed more worn or neglected than anything I have purchased pre owned, not seen prior to purchase ion real life.The prices were ridiculous too, a good amount more than online resellers I purchased from. I would love to have a day to go and find a treasure or two down in the Los Angeles area, however, that one store makes me wonder if it is worth it.

Anyhow, I love your bag.


----------



## girlhasbags

Ceeyahd said:


> I love good consignment store, have yet to find a good one. I was in the Santa Monica area and stopped at designer consignment store. They had many handbags, yet they all seemed more worn or neglected than anything I have purchased pre owned, not seen prior to purchase ion real life.The prices were ridiculous too, a good amount more than online resellers I purchased from. I would love to have a day to go and find a treasure or two down in the Los Angeles area, however, that one store makes me wonder if it is worth it.
> 
> Anyhow, I love your bag.


PM me the name of the one you went too. Funny my store is in Santa Monica however they now have a location in Studio City. I have found really great things at them both. I am happy to share the name with you. I always ask if they can reduce the price any.


Thank you the bag is great and it is in really great condition. It still had the info card and the material swatch that comes with YSL bags. It also included the dust bag. It was a really great buy it looks nearly new.


----------



## MAGJES

LVLux said:


> Finally get to post this Baby-It is perfect for the city!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## alyssalenore

My sac de jour with my stuart weitzman lowlands!


----------



## vesna

alyssalenore said:


> My sac de jour with my stuart weitzman lowlands!



both are stunning, just got my first pair of Weitzman chickboot ....amazing


----------



## MisxT

I've been bringing my Saint Laurent to work for more or less a month now. Love love love! &#128149; 


Instagram - taliza96


----------



## storyofdiane

Bat wings: who wore it better?

Instagram: @storyofdiane


----------



## HONEYRIDER

my latest YSL purchase!


----------



## Ti.Na

My new baby  sorry for the poor quality photo (took with my phone really late at night)


----------



## girlhasbags

HONEYRIDER said:


> my latest YSL purchase!


That is WONDERFUL.. so pretty


----------



## HONEYRIDER

girlhasbags said:


> That is WONDERFUL.. so pretty


Thank you so much!!


----------



## cathe_kim

Saint laurent Moujik!!!!!!!!!!  

I went to the store last week and apparently I was the first person to purchase this beauty! I got the black leather and its so roomy! Might be a little too big for my 5'3" petite frame but still in love!!!!!!!


----------



## tally

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2800205
> View attachment 2800207
> View attachment 2800208
> 
> 
> Saint laurent Moujik!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I went to the store last week and apparently I was the first person to purchase this beauty! I got the black leather and its so roomy! Might be a little too big for my 5'3" petite frame but still in love!!!!!!!



Congrats! She's a beaut! I was just looking at this online last night and I fell in love with the croc embossed one in burgundy.  It looks like a mix between a Celine and a Kelly.


----------



## cathe_kim

tally said:


> Congrats! She's a beaut! I was just looking at this online last night and I fell in love with the croc embossed one in burgundy.  It looks like a mix between a Celine and a Kelly.




Thanks!!!!! I haven't seen the burgundy one yet but I think it'll be gorgeous! I was actually hoping the Trapeze would be great but I didn't like the wings. The moujik is what I've wanted and it's finally in stores now!!!!!!  The inside's very roomy too and so much goes in! Love it!


----------



## tally

cathe_kim said:


> Thanks!!!!! I haven't seen the burgundy one yet but I think it'll be gorgeous! I was actually hoping the Trapeze would be great but I didn't like the wings. The moujik is what I've wanted and it's finally in stores now!!!!!!  The inside's very roomy too and so much goes in! Love it!




My mistake - I went back to the page and the color is actually called Bordeaux.  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...sed-Satchel-Bag-Bordeaux/prod170760060/p.prod 

I was flipping back and forth on the Trapeze and it was also the wings that was the dealbreaker for me!  I'm new to YSL (still not use to calling it SLP, LOL) and I am eying the Cabas? Still learning the names.  

But do share some mod pics, if you don't mind.


----------



## girlhasbags

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2800205
> View attachment 2800207
> View attachment 2800208
> 
> 
> Saint laurent Moujik!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I went to the store last week and apparently I was the first person to purchase this beauty! I got the black leather and its so roomy! Might be a little too big for my 5'3" petite frame but still in love!!!!!!!


That is a very classy lady


----------



## chicceline

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2800205
> View attachment 2800207
> View attachment 2800208
> 
> 
> Saint laurent Moujik!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I went to the store last week and apparently I was the first person to purchase this beauty! I got the black leather and its so roomy! Might be a little too big for my 5'3" petite frame but still in love!!!!!!!


GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats on your beauty


----------



## melissadelag12

Last night with my favorite clutch in the world


----------



## cathe_kim

tally said:


> My mistake - I went back to the page and the color is actually called Bordeaux.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...sed-Satchel-Bag-Bordeaux/prod170760060/p.prod
> 
> I was flipping back and forth on the Trapeze and it was also the wings that was the dealbreaker for me!  I'm new to YSL (still not use to calling it SLP, LOL) and I am eying the Cabas? Still learning the names.
> 
> But do share some mod pics, if you don't mind.








I stink at taking pictures but I did my best! 

The small cabas is pretty too!! I like the dark navy color. Its the same size as my mulberry alexa regular.


----------



## LaureW

storyofdiane said:


> View attachment 2794777
> 
> 
> Bat wings: who wore it better?
> 
> Instagram: @storyofdiane


wow love this bag!!


----------



## tally

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2801924
> View attachment 2801925
> 
> 
> I stink at taking pictures but I did my best!
> 
> The small cabas is pretty too!! I like the dark navy color. Its the same size as my mulberry alexa regular.




Thanks for sharing.  It looks great on you.  I like this size for an everyday work bag, which I am looking for at the moment.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Jilllo said:


> Here's my pretty girl. It's a beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic bag but I'm just kind of bored with it now.



Hihi! May i ask why you're bored with it?? Is it the colour or the style?


----------



## cathe_kim

tally said:


> Thanks for sharing.  It looks great on you.  I like this size for an everyday work bag, which I am looking for at the moment.



If that's the case I say go for it! I work at a law firm in the City so it's perfect for the commute and it holds A LOT.


----------



## Kl1234

LaureW said:


> My new candy bag!



Hi! I wanted to see how you were liking your candy bag? I think it's so cute but I'm bummed it cannot fit an iPhone. What do you do with your phone when wearing it? Is it practical and do you use it often? 
Thanks


----------



## LaureW

Kl1234 said:


> Hi! I wanted to see how you were liking your candy bag? I think it's so cute but I'm bummed it cannot fit an iPhone. What do you do with your phone when wearing it? Is it practical and do you use it often?
> Thanks


Honestly I sold the bag because it was just too small. I loved it but it was so unpractical that I barely used it.


----------



## Kl1234

LaureW said:


> Honestly I sold the bag because it was just too small. I loved it but it was so unpractical that I barely used it.



Okay, yeah that is what I'm thinking. If they just made it a bit bigger to hold more essentials it would be much more useful. Thanks for letting me know! I've been eyeing it but wondered if it was worth it.


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

anshort4angel said:


> Excited to join the Saint Laurent & SDJ clubs!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611518




Beautiful neon sdj. How well does the smooth leather hold up over time?


----------



## alyssalenore

I've had her for over a year now and she's still holding up like a champ. 



And here's my classic y clutch as well


----------



## autumnbubble

Coming back to tPF after years, so this Chyc Cabas has been over one year's old. It's a great bag for some business events.


----------



## Elle07

HONEYRIDER said:


> my latest YSL purchase!


I've been eyeing this gorgeous bag - how do you like it so far?


----------



## jellybeanxo

HONEYRIDER said:


> my latest YSL purchase!


Great purchase!


----------



## candescent

alyssalenore said:


> I've had her for over a year now and she's still holding up like a champ.
> View attachment 2880990
> 
> 
> And here's my classic y clutch as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880993


Hi, what color is your clutch? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Sherry1900

A great handbag for work since it's kind of low-keyed... but not if you need to carry laptop and documents everyday...


----------



## JWiseman

Sherry1900 said:


> A great handbag for work since it's kind of low-keyed... but not if you need to carry laptop and documents everyday...



Beautiful!! what's the name of this bag?


----------



## Sherry1900

JWiseman said:


> Beautiful!! what's the name of this bag?




Cabas monogram &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alyssalenore said:


> I've had her for over a year now and she's still holding up like a champ.
> View attachment 2880990
> 
> 
> And here's my classic y clutch as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880993


Beautiful bags indeed!


----------



## bethanycrt

Sherry1900 said:


> A great handbag for work since it's kind of low-keyed... but not if you need to carry laptop and documents everyday...


So beautiful....is the bag heavy?


----------



## Sherry1900

bethanycrt said:


> So beautiful....is the bag heavy?




Well it's not a lightweight kind of leather. It's definitely heavier than Balenciaga city bag although they have similar size... But it won't be really heavy since you're not able to put too much stuff in it.


----------



## aleen

Where can I buy ysl tussle clutch in Toronto??


----------



## E_kr

aleen said:


> Where can I buy ysl tussle clutch in Toronto??


Holts at Yorkdale has some stock now.


----------



## ElectronicBeats




----------



## clevercat




----------



## girlhasbags

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2928058


 


That is awesome! Purple is my favorite color. What a beauty!


----------



## thunder_perfect

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2927044


Mmmm Anita


----------



## HONEYRIDER

see what's in my monogramme


----------



## millie_moo

HONEYRIDER said:


> see what's in my monogramme



Beaut, inside and out! &#128525;


----------



## millie_moo

Does anyone know where I can get a black/black monogramme? They all seem to be gold now, e.g.

http://www.selfridges.com/en/saint-...8-2000644-377828BOW01/?previewAttribute=Black


----------



## Minion89

My new pink Python &#128525;


----------



## shopaholic_chic

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2928058


Beautiful rich purple & it really looks very lovely!


----------



## shopaholic_chic

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful bags indeed!


You have impeccable taste in clothes and purses! So lovely!


----------



## shopaholic_chic

Ti.Na said:


> My new baby  sorry for the poor quality photo (took with my phone really late at night)


Congratulations! This is so pretty and hot! Definitely on my wish list


----------



## yuan0620

My recent favorite combo!  plus they are my first YSL bag and shoes!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yuan0620 said:


> My recent favorite combo!  plus they are my first YSL bag and shoes!
> View attachment 2957149


Love them a ll


----------



## misswong

My new baby


----------



## shannonlau

&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## shannonlau

shannonlau said:


> &#128525;&#128525;


&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ysabelaislove

got this baby last week... nothing smells better than the smell of leather... i am in heaven


----------



## Marvis

Gorgeous


----------



## Marvis

ryrybaby12 said:


> I agree...think it is too pricey for what it is.  I am 5'4" for reference.  The only issue I have for the small is that is obviously not as large so the access and opening is a bit smaller than the large tote.  I saw the large tote....and it is big to me.  I wish they had an in between to be honest...how is your grey croc phantom?  Love that bag....
> 
> I also got the givenchy antigona in grey as you know..... Do you like Givenchy?  Have your tried the antigona?


I have the SDJ  in large --lipstick --I love it but it is huge. 
I've ordered the small in black --your size --with the long shoulder strap I thought it would be great for every day --that bag though looks great on you the SDJ


----------



## chunghanlin

Small Museum Briefcase


----------



## Marvis

Ti.Na said:


> My new baby  sorry for the poor quality photo (took with my phone really late at night)


Beautiful


----------



## s3raph1nas

It's not a bag, but I'll risk posting it  Got this gorgeous little thing when I was in Paris two weeks ago!


----------



## MissAdhd

Is that the baby size? Not sure if you are just referring to it as baby because it's precious  how are you finding it for day to day use? I'm planning to get a baby SDJ for shopping/coffee days!  thank you


----------



## MissAdhd

stylin76 said:


> My liitle baby sac de jour



at the baby size? Not sure if you are just referring to it as baby because it's precious  how are you finding it for day to day use? I'm planning to get a baby SDJ for shopping/coffee days!  thank you


----------



## MissAdhd

fashion.victim said:


> my very first pink bag
> 
> baby sdj
> 
> View attachment 2579104



Hello! Is that pink the same pink on the YSL website? I am trying to find out if baby size has smooth pink leather because the website doesn't! Is yours smooth and suede lining? TIA!


----------



## MAGJES

My YSL Family


----------



## LVLux

MAGJES said:


> My YSL Family


Classy Family!!!


----------



## MAGJES

LVLux said:


> Classy Family!!!



Thanks K!!


----------



## daughtybag

Me and my cabas medium Thanks  for letting me share


----------



## young breezy

My sac de jour in small, grey.

My graduation present to myself that I was thinking of using as an everyday/work bag!


----------



## tinkerbell_yen

My small monogram université flap bag in fushia bought from Paris last Nov. Am in love with the colour!


----------



## PIPET83

Hi everyone, My new ysl neon. Match with My loubis.


----------



## Yuki85

MAGJES said:


> My YSL Family



This is a very nice family


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MAGJES said:


> My YSL Family


Good looking family


----------



## longsocks

CoachCruiser said:


> I have a black patent YSL belle du jour clutch as well and love it. Also adding my SL red duffle 3 crossbody and I adore this little guy! Holds more than it looks!


I know this post is from some time ago, but that's actually why I'm writing. I am contemplating buying the Saint Laurent Duffle 3. How is the shape and leather holding up since you bought it? I've been eyeing it for a while now and the size seems to be perfect for everyday use.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tinkerbell_yen said:


> My small monogram université flap bag in fushia bought from Paris last Nov. Am in love with the colour!


This is so so adorable


----------



## Auvina15

ysabelaislove said:


> got this baby last week... nothing smells better than the smell of leather... i am in heaven


Omg I can not ....breathhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## sushiflowercake

My small monogramme cabas in marine 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y278/sushiflowercake/3974B3A9-EBFB-4D50-9A92-17B7114E87EB.jpg


----------



## LVLux

PIPET83 said:


> Hi everyone, My new ysl neon. Match with My loubis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035597


Great Pairing-so Fresh!!!


----------



## LVLux

ysabelaislove said:


> got this baby last week... nothing smells better than the smell of leather... i am in heaven


So Pretty!!!


----------



## Opai

tinkerbell_yen said:


> My small monogram université flap bag in fushia bought from Paris last Nov. Am in love with the colour!


Gorgeous colour&#10084;&#65039; x


----------



## Opai

PIPET83 said:


> Hi everyone, My new ysl neon. Match with My loubis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035597


Love &#10084;&#65039; X


----------



## Opai

young breezy said:


> My sac de jour in small, grey.
> 
> My graduation present to myself that I was thinking of using as an everyday/work bag!


Gorgeous bag &#10084;&#65039; x


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

tinkerbell_yen said:


> My small monogram université flap bag in fushia bought from Paris last Nov. Am in love with the colour!


Love it!!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2928058


Wow, what a great colour!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

anniepop said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> It's my first time posting a response on here, I've been lurking these forums for a long time and this thread makes me really lust over Saint Laurent. Here are some of my pictures of my beautiful babies, hope you like them!


Lovely collection!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My new small SDJ in black grained leather with silver hardware!


----------



## Yuki85

Opai said:


> Gorgeous bag [emoji173]&#65039; x




What a beauty


----------



## Yuki85

BerlinArtGirl said:


> My new small SDJ in black grained leather with silver hardware!




Beautiful as well!


----------



## CoachCruiser

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Lovely collection!!


Oh my gosh, I agree - gorgeous, gorgeous bags. You have fantastic taste!!!  Congrats and may you use them all in good health!


----------



## antheakuma

Love the classic logo!


----------



## emmijohanna

My two babies!


----------



## Bee-licious

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3058642
> View attachment 3058644
> 
> 
> My two babies!




Dying from bag envy!!! I love the tassel bag but I don't think I'll be getting it  just a plain monogram one for me when I do


----------



## MissAdhd

BerlinArtGirl said:


> My new small SDJ in black grained leather with silver hardware!



Classic! Congrats


----------



## MissAdhd

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3058642
> View attachment 3058644
> 
> 
> My two babies!



One for work one for fun?  Congrats hehe so classic, black is the best.


----------



## leelaala

My first Saint Laurent


----------



## LOUKPEACH

leelaala said:


> View attachment 3068413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Saint Laurent


Classic and classy. Congrats


----------



## Designerhbgirl

leelaala said:


> View attachment 3068413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Saint Laurent


It's lovely - congratulations!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

leelaala said:


> View attachment 3068413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Saint Laurent


Beautiful, enjoy it!


----------



## leelaala

Thanks everyone  it's my new favourite [emoji177]


----------



## keiv

young breezy said:


> My sac de jour in small, grey.
> 
> My graduation present to myself that I was thinking of using as an everyday/work bag!



Ugh, major jelly right now. Congrats on your graduation! Looks super beautiful


----------



## mindless

Out to work with my small cabas in mandarin.. chose this bright color today to help me chase away my monday blues hehe


----------



## Miss World

mindless said:


> Out to work with my small cabas in mandarin.. chose this bright color today to help me chase away my monday blues hehe


Love this Cabas bag, so chic, is it lightweight or is it as heavy as the Sac De Jour style?


----------



## Miss World

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2928058


Oh my gosh, that is an absolutely beautiful purple colored Cabas bag, i think i'm in love


----------



## Miss World

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 3020767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my cabas medium Thanks  for letting me share



The leather looks beautiful on your Saint Laurent Cabas, so soft and buttery. I really want a medium Cabas now


----------



## mindless

Miss World said:


> Love this Cabas bag, so chic, is it lightweight or is it as heavy as the Sac De Jour style?



It is much lighter than the sdj. I was deciding between the 2 and decided it is much lighter and better for work use.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Here's my new Universite bag in lipstick red. In love!! My first Saint Laurent. Couldn't help including my new phone case too.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Here's my new Universite bag in lipstick red. In love!! My first Saint Laurent. Couldn't help including my new phone case too.


Gorgeous bag and colour!! Congrats!


----------



## jp23

mindless said:


> Out to work with my small cabas in mandarin.. chose this bright color today to help me chase away my monday blues hehe




Such a friendly happy color!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Gorgeous bag and colour!! Congrats!


thank you!! I've been wearing her nonstop.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mindless said:


> Out to work with my small cabas in mandarin.. chose this bright color today to help me chase away my monday blues hehe


One of my fave Orange color bag


----------



## pearyfooa

My new pre fall 2015 sac de jour in the new finer grained leather with silver hardware and Laduree charm


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

pearyfooa said:


> My new pre fall 2015 sac de jour in the new finer grained leather with silver hardware and Laduree charm
> View attachment 3086437


Great bag and outfit!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

CourtneyMc22 said:


> thank you!! I've been wearing her nonstop.


Would you post some mod shots??


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Would you post some mod shots??


Sure, will do! During the work week I have to use larger bags so I don't have it with me now, but I will snap one with her tonight when I get home.


----------



## Class_Act

nice. buying my  first saint Laurent handbag this month. I chose a Saint Laurent Duffle in black. It will make a great carry on. It was originally $1990 and buying it for $990.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Would you post some mod shots??


Took some quick mod shots at lunch (please excuse my lovely ankle brace, still recovering after a bad sprain almost 3 months ago ) 

Crossbody (I'm 5'4, size 10-12 for reference) 








Over the shoulder







Finally, I did a quick "what fits inside" post as well. This can fit (very comfortably) a small makeup bag, thin zip wallet from Madewell, sunglasses, keys, and phone.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

pearyfooa said:


> My new pre fall 2015 sac de jour in the new finer grained leather with silver hardware and Laduree charm
> View attachment 3086437


So beautiful and your charms are perfect!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Took some quick mod shots at lunch (please excuse my lovely ankle brace, still recovering after a bad sprain almost 3 months ago )
> 
> Crossbody (I'm 5'4, size 10-12 for reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I did a quick "what fits inside" post as well. This can fit (very comfortably) a small makeup bag, thin zip wallet from Madewell, sunglasses, keys, and phone.


Thank you so much for the pictures!! And I hope your ankle is healing nicely!


----------



## jp23

pearyfooa said:


> My new pre fall 2015 sac de jour in the new finer grained leather with silver hardware and Laduree charm
> 
> View attachment 3086437




Love!! what size is this!?


----------



## pearyfooa

jp23 said:


> Love!! what size is this!?



It's the size small.


----------



## Lienny

Finally joining the club with my pale pink chain wallet!  Here she is:


----------



## jp23

Lienny said:


> Finally joining the club with my pale pink chain wallet!  Here she is:




Soooooo lovely I'm
Wanting this like crazy now 
I love the pink so sweet!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Lienny said:


> Finally joining the club with my pale pink chain wallet!  Here she is:




Stunning. Please do some mod shots I would love to see what it looks like on. X


----------



## aleksandras

Lienny said:


> Finally joining the club with my pale pink chain wallet!  Here she is:



The color is sooooo beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## jazmini

Saint Laurent Classic Medium Monogram tassel satchel from France (python embossed leather)


----------



## casseyelsie

jazmini said:


> Saint Laurent Classic Medium Monogram tassel satchel from France (python embossed leather)




Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## jazmini

casseyelsie said:


> Love it! [emoji7]



Thanks


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jazmini said:


> Saint Laurent Classic Medium Monogram tassel satchel from France (python embossed leather)


Gorgeous


----------



## jazmini

LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## pearyfooa

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great bag and outfit!!



Thank you!


----------



## solitudelove

jazmini said:


> saint laurent classic medium monogram tassel satchel from france (python embossed leather)


love!!!!!!


----------



## CaptHaddock

My new quilted WOC in navy


----------



## jp23

CaptHaddock said:


> My new quilted WOC in navy
> View attachment 3095656




Ooooo love the navy / gold very vintage inspired so lovely!


----------



## OsloChic

young breezy said:


> My sac de jour in small, grey.
> 
> My graduation present to myself that I was thinking of using as an everyday/work bag!



Lovely in grey! Congrats on your graduation! I was actually thinking a Burberry coat as a present for myself since I recently graduated to, but I might rethink that! (still not in a full position though so I have some time to think, haha)


----------



## young breezy

OsloChic said:


> Lovely in grey! Congrats on your graduation! I was actually thinking a Burberry coat as a present for myself since I recently graduated to, but I might rethink that! (still not in a full position though so I have some time to think, haha)



Thank you! Congrats on your graduation too  It's good to have some thinking time, that way you will be sure it's going to be worth it!


----------



## CaptHaddock

jp23 said:


> Ooooo love the navy / gold very vintage inspired so lovely!




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Baghug

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my nano sdj in lipstick pink


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Baghug said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nano sdj in lipstick pink


Beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## Baghug

Thanks!


----------



## smilly

Anyone care to see a pretty reveal?


----------



## smilly

!!!


----------



## smilly

Here she is!


----------



## smilly

Excuse the clothing


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

smilly said:


> Here she is!


 Love the blue it is so vibrant. Congrats


----------



## smilly

Thank you! Haven't worn her yet though, can't wait!


----------



## gbtl

My mini moujik in Bubblegum!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

gbtl said:


> My mini moujik in Bubblegum!


Wow beautiful. Congrats


----------



## sylwia

my beautiful new shopping tote


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

gbtl said:


> My mini moujik in Bubblegum!


I am in love! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jp23

gbtl said:


> My mini moujik in Bubblegum!




Yaaaaaay another moujik girl! I'm not really into mini bags but I think this one would be an exception!


----------



## casseyelsie

Does anyone here has the fringe bucket? I'd really love to see mod pic!  Here is the fringe bucket I'm referring to (not another model with same length fringe)


----------



## Piarpreet

Baghug said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nano sdj in lipstick pink




is this the ëlectric pink"color? I think it is a very unique shade of pink. Very blue toned. I ordered the toy SDJ!


----------



## Baghug

It is! It's a gorgeous well-made bag!


----------



## Slut4Lux

smilly said:


> Here she is!



Hi, could you pls tell me what this bag is called... and the price pls? 
Gorgeous style... love the thick gold chain


----------



## smilly

Slut4Lux said:


> Hi, could you pls tell me what this bag is called... and the price pls?
> Gorgeous style... love the thick gold chain



"Saint Laurent Monogramme Small Patent-Leather Crossbody Bag"

I couldn't find the blue patent anymore. It was $1790 like this black one:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306622829&bmUID=kZGhBVf

There is a new one that is in pale pink and it is $1390 here:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306622829&bmUID=kZGhBVd


----------



## smilly

smilly said:


> "Saint Laurent Monogramme Small Patent-Leather Crossbody Bag"
> 
> I couldn't find the blue patent anymore. It was $1790 like this black one:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306622829&bmUID=kZGhBVf
> 
> There is a new one that is in pale pink and it is $1390 here:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306622829&bmUID=kZGhBVd


Oops just saw there is a size discrepancy between the two that I just posted. Mine is the smaller one like the pink just measured for you! iPhone 6 will fit in here, its exact though


----------



## emmijohanna

smilly said:


> Here she is!




This colour is perfect! So pretty![emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## smilly

emmijohanna said:


> This colour is perfect! So pretty![emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;



Thank you so much! This is such a luxurious little bag. I still haven't taken it out yet ((


----------



## cyrill

gbtl said:


> My mini moujik in Bubblegum!


This is so cute!


----------



## hikarupanda

Here's my first Saint Laurent bag, red Universite bag, just got it from LVR: https://instagram.com/p/7evE_RPULD/


----------



## leechiyong

hikarupanda said:


> Here's my first Saint Laurent bag, red Universite bag, just got it from LVR: https://instagram.com/p/7evE_RPULD/
> 
> View attachment 3124908


Gorgeous!  Great color!


----------



## hikarupanda

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  Great color!




Thank you!


----------



## Piarpreet

toy sdj in electric pink. An amazing magenta that is like utopia lipstick from limecrime

@muchomatchymatchy is my insta


----------



## Piarpreet

SL SDJ nano in metallic red and nick kirkwood flats I am innlove with metallic finishes although they r so delicate

IG @muchomatchymatchy


----------



## leechiyong

Grabbing ramen with my SDJ toy:


----------



## makeupmama

My latest YSL love is going with me for errands on this gloomy day. I love this bag. Roomy, pretty and classy.


----------



## djrr

makeupmama said:


> My latest YSL love is going with me for errands on this gloomy day. I love this bag. Roomy, pretty and classy.



Congrats on your new tote! I was wondering if it is possible to carry a macbook pro (3.48 pounds or 1.58 kg) with this? I'm afraid the handles are not durable enough. Seems like a good bag for work and travel. TIA!


----------



## makeupmama

djrr said:


> Congrats on your new tote! I was wondering if it is possible to carry a macbook pro (3.48 pounds or 1.58 kg) with this? I'm afraid the handles are not durable enough. Seems like a good bag for work and travel. TIA!



Thanks! I carry a Macbook Air (11 inch) in it together with some other stuff. And so far, it is holding up pretty well. Not too sure about a macbook pro, though. I am loving this bag so far. So easy to carry around.


----------



## belle2456

YSL Cabas Monogram Medium Tote in Navy


----------



## bellaNlawrence

pearyfooa said:


> My new pre fall 2015 sac de jour in the new finer grained leather with silver hardware and Laduree charm
> View attachment 3086437



love the bag and those Valentino heels


----------



## casseyelsie

belle2456 said:


> YSL Cabas Monogram Medium Tote in Navy




Love the shape of that bag! [emoji7]


----------



## rycechica1016

Monogramme Shopper


----------



## dinoxo

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3138760
> 
> Monogramme Shopper


This is so beautiful!!


----------



## leechiyong

makeupmama said:


> My latest YSL love is going with me for errands on this gloomy day. I love this bag. Roomy, pretty and classy.


I love how rich the color is!  So beautiful.


----------



## SpookyGal

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3138760
> 
> Monogramme Shopper



Keep an eye on your hardware, especially the first ring that attaches to the chain. Mine started peeling after using it twice. I hope it won't happen to yours.


----------



## sansandy

Just received this from MyTheresa yesterday. Not my first Saint Laurent but it's my first bucket bag. I'm loving it!


----------



## leechiyong

sansandy said:


> Just received this from MyTheresa yesterday. Not my first Saint Laurent but it's my first bucket bag. I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3139831


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## KittyKat65

I used to have a black patent Downtown in 2007, but sold it it a few years ago.  This is my new Saint Laurent Tote


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3138760
> 
> Monogramme Shopper


OMG so so beautiful


----------



## sansandy

leechiyong said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## applecidered

Those totes are classy!

The bucket is adorable! Love bucket bags.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

My very first Saint Laurent bag! Sac de Jour Croc-Embossed Small. I am in love with this bag!


----------



## leechiyong

sarahcaitlin said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag! Sac de Jour Croc-Embossed Small. I am in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141652
> View attachment 3141653


So lovely!  Looks perfect with your collection!  Congrats!


----------



## jp23

sarahcaitlin said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag! Sac de Jour Croc-Embossed Small. I am in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141652
> View attachment 3141653




Oooooo very nice loving this antigonas too


----------



## sarahcaitlin

leechiyong said:


> So lovely!  Looks perfect with your collection!  Congrats!



Thank you! This is my favorite shelf of my handbag cabinet!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

jp23 said:


> Oooooo very nice loving this antigonas too



Thank you! I love the antigonas ~ I've been thinking about a third which is a little worrisome haha


----------



## leechiyong

sarahcaitlin said:


> Thank you! This is my favorite shelf of my handbag cabinet!


I can definitely see why!  Such gorgeous options; I'd have to wake up half an hour earlier just to admire and decide.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

leechiyong said:


> I can definitely see why!  Such gorgeous options; I'd have to wake up half an hour earlier just to admire and decide.


----------



## jp23

sarahcaitlin said:


> Thank you! I love the antigonas ~ I've been thinking about a third which is a little worrisome haha




Oh no I totally get it! I have the small shiny too and want the medium goatskin! And maybe a mini eventually it's one of my favorite bags. I want a SDJ sooner or later too such a classy timeless bag with so much elegance.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

jp23 said:


> Oh no I totally get it! I have the small shiny too and want the medium goatskin! And maybe a mini eventually it's one of my favorite bags. I want a SDJ sooner or later too such a classy timeless bag with so much elegance.



My shiny one in front is actually a mini and the goatskin behind is small. I really enjoy carrying them - would maybe like a medium someday, but the mini and small really work well for me so far. With my SDJ I will be getting a NM gift card, so I need to start thinking about my next purchase for when I get the gift card email


----------



## melburnian

My new baby SDJ in oxblood. Loving the colour so much!


----------



## leechiyong

melburnian said:


> My new baby SDJ in oxblood. Loving the colour so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142350



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## jp23

sarahcaitlin said:


> My shiny one in front is actually a mini and the goatskin behind is small. I really enjoy carrying them - would maybe like a medium someday, but the mini and small really work well for me so far. With my SDJ I will be getting a NM gift card, so I need to start thinking about my next purchase for when I get the gift card email





Ooooo how's the mini serving you? And issues? And planning your next purchase is the best! I miss shopping terribly lol


----------



## sarahcaitlin

jp23 said:


> Ooooo how's the mini serving you? And issues? And planning your next purchase is the best! I miss shopping terribly lol



I've gotten a ton of use out of it, no issues. For a while I was doing one bag in, one bag out, but at this point I really love my collection and don't want to sell any of them


----------



## LOUKPEACH

melburnian said:


> My new baby SDJ in oxblood. Loving the colour so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142350


Real beauty


----------



## jp23

sarahcaitlin said:


> I've gotten a ton of use out of it, no issues. For a while I was doing one bag in, one bag out, but at this point I really love my collection and don't want to sell any of them




Same! That was my method too, buy and then move one on but I feel as though I've gotten to the point where I cant let any of my bags go. It's so hard [emoji85]


----------



## plastictresses

makeupmama said:


> My latest YSL love is going with me for errands on this gloomy day. I love this bag. Roomy, pretty and classy.



Beautiful! I've tried this in store. They only have it in red and black. 

Is this the burgundy?


----------



## Piarpreet

I love my tutu bag! It has a "necklace" attached and a mini skeleton and although its 2k in the US I found one at a farfetch boutique for 1400 i was stoked! 






IG muchomatcymatchy


----------



## tuowei

Piarpreet said:


> I love my tutu bag! It has a "necklace" attached and a mini skeleton and although its 2k in the US I found one at a farfetch boutique for 1400 i was stoked!
> 
> View attachment 3145326
> 
> View attachment 3145327
> 
> 
> IG muchomatcymatchy


You look awesome. I love how it looks like you're wearing shoulder jewellery


----------



## makeupmama

plastictresses said:


> Beautiful! I've tried this in store. They only have it in red and black.
> 
> Is this the burgundy?



Yes this is the burgundy


----------



## KittyKat65

Piarpreet said:


> I love my tutu bag! It has a "necklace" attached and a mini skeleton and although its 2k in the US I found one at a farfetch boutique for 1400 i was stoked!
> 
> View attachment 3145326
> 
> View attachment 3145327
> 
> 
> IG muchomatcymatchy


Forget the bag, I love your eyebrows and lipstick!!  The bag is pretty as well


----------



## Piarpreet

KittyKat65 said:


> Forget the bag, I love your eyebrows and lipstick!!  The bag is pretty as well




Its funny u say eyebrows cos my family n friends make fun of my chola brows lol


----------



## pepita_anne

Loving this to bits


----------



## Miss World

hikarupanda said:


> Here's my first Saint Laurent bag, red Universite bag, just got it from LVR: https://instagram.com/p/7evE_RPULD/
> 
> View attachment 3124908




I love your red Saint Laurent Universite bag.  How are you liking the size of the bag? Is it comfortable to wear and does it fit a decent amount inside? I am seriously considering purchasing one. Congrats she's so pretty


----------



## hikarupanda

Miss World said:


> I love your red Saint Laurent Universite bag.  How are you liking the size of the bag? Is it comfortable to wear and does it fit a decent amount inside? I am seriously considering purchasing one. Congrats she's so pretty




I've used the bag for a few times now and here's some of my thoughts.

Size: I can fit all my essentials in - iphone5S, wallet, sunglasses with soft case, two sets of keys (I do have lots of keys), lip gloss and small travel size hand lotion. But the fit is tight. This is like the maximum capacity and I really can't squeeze anything else in coz the bag is quite narrow. I kinda wish it is, say, 0.5  inches wider.

Comfort: the bag is not heavy and the strap is quite wide so it's definitely comfortable to carry it. However, I actually do wish the strap to be a little narrower. It is kinda wide so doesn't look as elegant as I'd like if I dress up a bit. But that casual vibe does make it look nice with jeans and sweatshirt.

Leather: to be honest I'm not too crazy about the leather. When it came from LVR there were already some scratches (tho not too noticeable), the leather also has some natural veins. I won't say the leather is of bad quality or anything like that, but I'm just not too crazy about this particular leather.

The one thing I do like the most about the bag is that red color! It's a perfect shade, not too orange and not too blue. Very vibrant!


----------



## Miss World

hikarupanda said:


> I've used the bag for a few times now and here's some of my thoughts.
> 
> Size: I can fit all my essentials in - iphone5S, wallet, sunglasses with soft case, two sets of keys (I do have lots of keys), lip gloss and small travel size hand lotion. But the fit is tight. This is like the maximum capacity and I really can't squeeze anything else in coz the bag is quite narrow. I kinda wish it is, say, 0.5  inches wider.
> 
> Comfort: the bag is not heavy and the strap is quite wide so it's definitely comfortable to carry it. However, I actually do wish the strap to be a little narrower. It is kinda wide so doesn't look as elegant as I'd like if I dress up a bit. But that casual vibe does make it look nice with jeans and sweatshirt.
> 
> Leather: to be honest I'm not too crazy about the leather. When it came from LVR there were already some scratches (tho not too noticeable), the leather also has some natural veins. I won't say the leather is of bad quality or anything like that, but I'm just not too crazy about this particular leather.
> 
> The one thing I do like the most about the bag is that red color! It's a perfect shade, not too orange and not too blue. Very vibrant!



Thank you for your reply!  I have a lot of big bags, so i really need a small crossbody bag that fits only my basic essentials. All i will be carrying is sunglasses, a couple of cosmetics, iphone and a tiny wallet that holds my cards, money and keys. I am very pregnant at the moment so i can't stand carrying my regular sized bags now. So i think it should be perfect. 

I have become obsessed with smooth leather bags, i don't mind if they get a few scratches here and there because it makes it look more personal to me and looks more vintage as the years go by. After seeing your bag, i am certain i want to add this bag to my collection. I will probably be buying brown with gold hardware. Thanks again.


----------



## hikarupanda

Miss World said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I have a lot of big bags, so i really need a small crossbody bag that fits only my basic essentials. All i will be carrying is sunglasses, a couple of cosmetics, iphone and a tiny wallet that holds my cards, money and keys. I am very pregnant at the moment so i can't stand carrying my regular sized bags now. So i think it should be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I have become obsessed with smooth leather bags, i don't mind if they get a few scratches here and there because it makes it look more personal to me and looks more vintage as the years go by. After seeing your bag, i am certain i want to add this bag to my collection. I will probably be buying brown with gold hardware. Thanks again.




Sounds like the bag suits your need. Also, I forgot to mention that due to the wide strap I don't think it's comfortable to carry it crossbody so I only carry mine on the side. If you want a crossbody compact and lightweight bag I would recommend Gucci soho disco bag.


----------



## tropicalpenguin

My Black Clous Medium Betty bag with gold studs ^_^ love the flap design and the chain detailing.


----------



## casseyelsie

tropicalpenguin said:


> View attachment 3152406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Black Clous Medium Betty bag with gold studs ^_^ love the flap design and the chain detailing.




Very nice!


----------



## tropicalpenguin

casseyelsie said:


> Very nice!




Thank you :3


----------



## leechiyong

tropicalpenguin said:


> View attachment 3152406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Black Clous Medium Betty bag with gold studs ^_^ love the flap design and the chain detailing.


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Miss World

hikarupanda said:


> Sounds like the bag suits your need. Also, I forgot to mention that due to the wide strap I don't think it's comfortable to carry it crossbody so I only carry mine on the side. If you want a crossbody compact and lightweight bag I would recommend Gucci soho disco bag.



I tried on the Saint Laurent YSL Universite bag today. It did fit all my things inside including my iphone, make up, wallet, money and keys. I really love the look of the bag and size of the bag, definitely think i will be purchasing one once i decide which color i want. 

I adore the Gucci Soho Disco bag! It is one of the best bags I've ever tried on. Compact, lightweight and fits heaps inside. I always regret not buying one when i had the chance, but it's still on my 'must have list'. I want it in black or old rose pink. Thanks so much for your replies, you've definitely been so helpful.


----------



## hikarupanda

Miss World said:


> I tried on the Saint Laurent YSL Universite bag today. It did fit all my things inside including my iphone, make up, wallet, money and keys. I really love the look of the bag and size of the bag, definitely think i will be purchasing one once i decide which color i want.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the Gucci Soho Disco bag! It is one of the best bags I've ever tried on. Compact, lightweight and fits heaps inside. I always regret not buying one when i had the chance, but it's still on my 'must have list'. I want it in black or old rose pink. Thanks so much for your replies, you've definitely been so helpful.




Good luck deciding! They are both very functional, easy to use bags!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Found this baby in a local estate sale. Looks like a vintage one. Inside, there is a sign ''Genuine Egypt''.


----------



## lolaspassion

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3138760
> 
> Monogramme Shopper



Love the color! &#9786;


----------



## jp23

Out with my white nano!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

jp23 said:


> Out with my white nano!
> View attachment 3161014




Crisp clean white perfection. [emoji7]


----------



## leechiyong

In a matching mood today:


----------



## Mandy3399

jp23 said:


> Out with my white nano!
> View attachment 3161014




Omg this is so pretty.... [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

Mandy3399 said:


> Omg this is so pretty.... [emoji7]







Heidisaddiction said:


> Crisp clean white perfection. [emoji7]




Thank you! [emoji177] I was actually worried about the nail polish at first because I've seen some that just look like white out on your nails hahaha so I wanted to find a pearly one. Hope this lasts lol [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## jp23

leechiyong said:


> In a matching mood today:




I love it when people match their bags to their shoes! [emoji7]


----------



## emmijohanna

I got this one today![emoji85] It's burgundy and I'm so happy with the colour and the leather![emoji7]


----------



## leechiyong

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3162971
> 
> 
> I got this one today![emoji85] It's burgundy and I'm so happy with the colour and the leather![emoji7]



Ooh, so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## amadea88

jp23 said:


> Out with my white nano!
> View attachment 3161014



This is stunning!  Love your nail polish too


----------



## amadea88

leechiyong said:


> In a matching mood today:



Such a pretty pink!


----------



## amadea88

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3162971
> 
> 
> I got this one today![emoji85] It's burgundy and I'm so happy with the colour and the leather![emoji7]



This is gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

jp23 said:


> I love it when people match their bags to their shoes! [emoji7]





amadea88 said:


> Such a pretty pink!



Thank you!


----------



## jp23

amadea88 said:


> This is stunning!  Love your nail polish too




That you! The actually hasn't held up too well  I'm going to be redoing them today [emoji28]


----------



## emmijohanna

leechiyong said:


> Ooh, so pretty!  Congrats!




Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## emmijohanna

amadea88 said:


> This is gorgeous!




Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## devuska2009

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3162971
> 
> 
> I got this one today![emoji85] It's burgundy and I'm so happy with the colour and the leather![emoji7]


This is gorgeous!


----------



## devuska2009

leechiyong said:


> In a matching mood today:


Perfection!


----------



## leechiyong

devuska2009 said:


> Perfection!



Thank you!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3162971
> 
> 
> I got this one today![emoji85] It's burgundy and I'm so happy with the colour and the leather![emoji7]


Hi emmijohanna, congrats on the beautiful bag! One question, is the hardware rose gold?


----------



## emmijohanna

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Hi emmijohanna, congrats on the beautiful bag! One question, is the hardware rose gold?




It' s yellow gold! The lighting makes it look wierd![emoji85]






I hope this one is better!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

emmijohanna said:


> It' s yellow gold! The lighting makes it look wierd![emoji85]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165983
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this one is better!


Thank you!


----------



## Ysera

My first YSL.


----------



## emmijohanna

Ysera said:


> My first YSL.




So pretty![emoji7]


----------



## Ysera

emmijohanna said:


> So pretty![emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## jp23

My moujik and my new bug who I've named Furbert


----------



## casseyelsie

My Cabas Chyc Medium + Carolina Herrera tassel accompanying me at work till late night today


----------



## Kialee89

jp23 said:


> My moujik and my new bug who I've named Furbert
> View attachment 3172464


 OMG !!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kialee89

My first Saint Laurent  The Sac De Jour.


----------



## jp23

Kialee89 said:


> My first Saint Laurent  The Sac De Jour.




AHHHH! This is lovely! Love the croc!


----------



## jp23

casseyelsie said:


> My Cabas Chyc Medium + Carolina Herrera tassel accompanying me at work till late night today
> 
> View attachment 3172703




Love the use of the tassel! I think bag charms are so fun great way to express yourself!


----------



## jp23

Kialee89 said:


> OMG !!! Beautiful!!!!




Thank you Kialee! I don't wear her to often though because she's heavy and one of my favorites but I'm going to try to get her out there more often.


----------



## Kialee89

jp23 said:


> AHHHH! This is lovely! Love the croc!


 Thank you!


----------



## jp23

Kialee89 said:


> Thank you!




Btw this is the suede right? Does it collect lint really easily?


----------



## Kialee89

jp23 said:


> Btw this is the suede right? Does it collect lint really easily?


 It's leather, so no lint collecting.


----------



## Nicky75

I ditched my SDJ today and carried my Monogramme Matelasse Shoulder Bag in Marine!


----------



## casseyelsie

jp23 said:


> Love the use of the tassel! I think bag charms are so fun great way to express yourself!




Thanks!  I like tassels a lot, most of mine are from CH and a few from Anya Hindmarch.  I use bag Charm all the time but mostly use my ever so practical Miniature bag charms [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Nicky75

The croc-embossed SDJ is one gorgeous bag!!! Enjoy it


----------



## jp23

A photo of my nano


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

jp23 said:


> A photo of my nano
> View attachment 3174995


Stunning!


----------



## smilly

Nicky75 said:


> I ditched my SDJ today and carried my Monogramme Matelasse Shoulder Bag in Marine!




That bag is AMAZING! I love the color and have several items in this color! 

I have been looking at this bag, but haven't pulled the trigger yet...

Do you like using it? is it comfortable and easy to use?


----------



## StefaniJoy

Beautiful bag! Enjoy )


----------



## jp23

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Stunning!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## justa9url

Nicky75 said:


> I ditched my SDJ today and carried my Monogramme Matelasse Shoulder Bag in Marine!



Gorgeous colour!

My SDJ is also tucked way as I'm enjoying the Monogramme Matelassé Shoulder Bag.


----------



## Allshinythings

jp23 said:


> My moujik and my new bug who I've named Furbert
> View attachment 3172464




Love the bag charm!


----------



## Allshinythings

My first Saint Laurent


----------



## Nicky75

smilly said:


> That bag is AMAZING! I love the color and have several items in this color!
> 
> I have been looking at this bag, but haven't pulled the trigger yet...
> 
> Do you like using it? is it comfortable and easy to use?


Thanks!  I love the bag and the navy blue color goes with everything.  I must say that I'm always worried that I'm going to scratch the logo so I tend to wear it only when I'm going out as opposed to using it every day.  All in all it's a great bag!


----------



## jp23

AmokedFish said:


> Love the bag charm!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## leechiyong

AmokedFish said:


> My first Saint Laurent
> View attachment 3177370


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I am carrying my small SdJ in black grained leather and silver hardware today. The bag is so versatile, it quickly became one of my favorites!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

AmokedFish said:


> My first Saint Laurent
> View attachment 3177370


I love your bag, such a classic beauty! Enjoy it!


----------



## jp23

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3178300
> 
> 
> I am carrying my small SdJ in black grained leather and silver hardware today. The bag is so versatile, it quickly became one of my favorites!




Oooooo great shoes too!


----------



## Allshinythings

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love your bag, such a classic beauty! Enjoy it!







leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!




Thanks guys. I really love it too. It's very lightweight and can hold a lot. I tried the sdj in the store and it was quite heavy so it made it easier for me to decide on this one. 

Here is a slightly better pic than the previous one.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

AmokedFish said:


> Thanks guys. I really love it too. It's very lightweight and can hold a lot. I tried the sdj in the store and it was quite heavy so it made it easier for me to decide on this one.
> 
> Here is a slightly better pic than the previous one.
> 
> View attachment 3179100


It looks great on you!


----------



## makeupmama

Ysera said:


> My first YSL.



This is such a gorgeous piece! I was drooling over it at the boutique a few days ago when I came in to buy my Tributes. I may just have to add this to my wishlist. Congratulations!


----------



## solitudelove

AmokedFish said:


> Thanks guys. I really love it too. It's very lightweight and can hold a lot. I tried the sdj in the store and it was quite heavy so it made it easier for me to decide on this one.
> 
> Here is a slightly better pic than the previous one.
> 
> View attachment 3179100


Love this!!! What style is this?!


----------



## littlehanoi

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay....I have been seriously debating on returning this...but y'all love it...huh?  I also bought a celine tie bag and did not know which to keep!! The Saint Laurent is really pretty and way less money...here is a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441225




I just bought the same SDJ, so I say keep it . But it depend how do you want to use it. Saint Laurent looks more professional for working style.


----------



## Kling

.


----------



## Kling

Piarpreet said:


> I love my tutu bag! It has a "necklace" attached and a mini skeleton and although its 2k in the US I found one at a farfetch boutique for 1400 i was stoked!
> 
> View attachment 3145326
> 
> View attachment 3145327
> 
> 
> IG muchomatcymatchy



Hi there nice bag! just wondering how much the bag can fit as it seems kinda small? Thanks!


----------



## Allshinythings

solitudelove said:


> Love this!!! What style is this?!




It's called cabas. The old version has a medal Y but they are no long available. This one is the new version. 




BerlinArtGirl said:


> It looks great on you!




Thank you. [emoji2]


----------



## jp23

Posted this in the SDJ thread too 
Furbert and I [emoji39]


----------



## diamondsr4ever

my new black on black woc, the big size. love it!! [emoji7]


----------



## solitudelove

AmokedFish said:


> It's called cabas. The old version has a medal Y but they are no long available. This one is the new version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. [emoji2]


Thanks!!! It's such a great style and looks good on you!


----------



## tlondon

Hi there! I have just joined this forum and I am loving all of these great pictures!  

I have recently purchased a YSL monogramme Classic satchel: http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...d-leather_cod45249590nj.html#dept=bags_women_ in powder (beige). 

I adore this bag however a friend has just told me how it seems bizarre to spend that much on a luxury handbag if it's beige and that is one of the worst colours to get. If one is to buy a very expensive bag then it should be a different colour. What are your views on this? I personally believed this bag to be incredibly classy but I would appreciate opinions! 

Thank you so much


----------



## jp23

tlondon said:


> Hi there! I have just joined this forum and I am loving all of these great pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased a YSL monogramme Classic satchel: http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...d-leather_cod45249590nj.html#dept=bags_women_ in powder (beige).
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this bag however a friend has just told me how it seems bizarre to spend that much on a luxury handbag if it's beige and that is one of the worst colours to get. If one is to buy a very expensive bag then it should be a different colour. What are your views on this? I personally believed this bag to be incredibly classy but I would appreciate opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much




I have a white nano sac de jour and love it. If your worried about your bag getting damaged then do some research on protecting it. I use collonil leather gel and waterstop spray on all my bags to protect them from stains, scratches, transfer, and color fading. 

Also it's none of your friends business what YOU choose to spend YOUR money on. If you love it and it makes you happy then go for it. I understand that handbags are a lot of money and you want to make them last, but you can do that with a bag of any color if you take the steps to care for it right. That's just my opinion though [emoji39]


----------



## leechiyong

tlondon said:


> Hi there! I have just joined this forum and I am loving all of these great pictures!
> 
> I have recently purchased a YSL monogramme Classic satchel: http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...d-leather_cod45249590nj.html#dept=bags_women_ in powder (beige).
> 
> I adore this bag however a friend has just told me how it seems bizarre to spend that much on a luxury handbag if it's beige and that is one of the worst colours to get. If one is to buy a very expensive bag then it should be a different colour. What are your views on this? I personally believed this bag to be incredibly classy but I would appreciate opinions!
> 
> Thank you so much



I personally believe it's more bizarre to buy designer bags I don't absolutely adore.  My first designer bag was neon pink and someone made a comment about how I should have bought a black bag instead, but I love that bag and still carry it over a decade later.  It's been worth every penny.

I think the bag you bought is gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

diamondsr4ever said:


> my new black on black woc, the big size. love it!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181295




Twins  and bracelet twins too


----------



## retroglow

Got myself this preloved mini studded Sac Du Jour in Small 2 weeks ago! I believe it's from the FW2013 collection?

I've heard reviews of how heavy the Sac du Jour is and also thought the same when I recently viewed the plain ones at the boutique earlier this year.

I was surprised to find that this bag wasn't as heavy as expected though! Not sure if it's because the leather that's used in the current editions of the Sac du Jour is former and thicker? (at least it felt so in contrast to my Sac Du Jour)


----------



## jp23

chanelqueenalek said:


> Twins  and bracelet twins too
> View attachment 3183151




Ugh so jealous! This bag has been on my list since I saw it! Has it been treating you well!?


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

chanelqueenalek said:


> Twins  and bracelet twins too
> View attachment 3183151


I love it, enjoy!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Thank you  haven't been able to use it yet ... I need to wear my big bags during the week for school and work :/


----------



## chanelqueenalek

First day I wore it and coating is chipping. Unbelievable


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

chanelqueenalek said:


> First day I wore it and coating is chipping. Unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184710


Oh no, I am so sorry! That really is unacceptable! I had ordered the small size of this bag but send it back. The ring where the chain was attached was not working (you could only open one side) and I also was not sure if the hardware was durable or not. Are you going to return or exchange it?


----------



## jp23

chanelqueenalek said:


> First day I wore it and coating is chipping. Unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184710




REALLY?! Wow that's terrible! Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## bekiii

Rive Gauche small


----------



## leechiyong

bekiii said:


> Rive Gauche small
> View attachment 3186364
> View attachment 3186365



Stunning!  Looks great on you!


----------



## honeybunch

bekiii said:


> Rive Gauche small
> View attachment 3186364
> View attachment 3186365



What colour is this? It's lovely.


----------



## Allshinythings

bekiii said:


> Rive Gauche small
> View attachment 3186364
> View attachment 3186365




Love it! So pretty!


----------



## bekiii

honeybunch said:


> What colour is this? It's lovely.




Thanks! It is grey


----------



## honeybunch

bekiii said:


> Thanks! It is grey



What's the actual colour name? Is it fog or earth?


----------



## bekiii

honeybunch said:


> What's the actual colour name? Is it fog or earth?




I have no idea. I got it from farfetch. It says grey.


----------



## bekiii

honeybunch said:


> What's the actual colour name? Is it fog or earth?




checked official web it should be fog


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## Chrissy131

My current collection[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## diamondsr4ever

jp23 said:


> Ugh so jealous! This bag has been on my list since I saw it! Has it been treating you well!?




yes! so far no problem with the bag i use it daily [emoji3]


----------



## Piarpreet

Chrissy131 said:


> My current collection[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191968




Love the rive gauche


----------



## lawyer2121

Love all of your bags! I'm planning on pulling the trigger for a Sac Du Jour sometime in the next few weeks and can't wait to post it here!

Thanks for all the inspo!


----------



## KeepItChic

sarahcaitlin said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag! Sac de Jour Croc-Embossed Small. I am in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141652
> View attachment 3141653


Beautiful! How do you find saint Laurent quality, when compared to givenchy or Celine?   Love your collection &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Piarpreet

Nano sdj and kirkwood flats


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

My new baby


----------



## Piarpreet

Does my Saintlaurentness excuse a dirty mirror?






Baby monogram and ranger boots


----------



## ixora82

Beautiful..what is the size of this bag and what is your height?


----------



## Piarpreet

ixora82 said:


> Beautiful..what is the size of this bag and what is your height?




Its the baby monogram and I'm 5'4 its a lil shorter than what i'd prefer to wear but keep in mind im plus size so it would be a better length if you are slimmer


----------



## suelgi

My first Saint Laurent purchase! Medium université in black lizard embossed/silver hw and a matching card holder


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3209693
> 
> 
> My first Saint Laurent purchase! Medium université in black lizard embossed/silver hw and a matching card holder


Beautiful items, enjoy them!!


----------



## stylin76

new toy and card holder


----------



## moi et mes sacs

stylin76 said:


> new toy and card holder


Lovely. You decided to keep it. Will come in handy for light hands free days


----------



## stylin76

yes i did,


----------



## Piarpreet

Guys... Pls somebody scold me. I keep repeating orders! Bought two sdj, 2 baby monograms, (a lulu bag i didnt yet buy in a different color lol), and now I have two small emmanuelles.... I am obsessed with SL I am going through a phase :/ i had my fendi phase and my valentino phase... Jeez. One bucket is on its way but I will post the one i got today so you guys can give me your advice


----------



## bonniny

Lipstick print camera bag from Saks' sale.  Love her.


----------



## Miss World

bekiii said:


> Rive Gauche small
> View attachment 3186364
> View attachment 3186365



That grey color is lovely! How are you liking the quality and style of the Rive Gauche cabas bag?


----------



## bekiii

Miss World said:


> That grey color is lovely! How are you liking the quality and style of the Rive Gauche cabas bag?




Hi,

Thank you!

Compared to the large size, i prefer the smaller one. It can be used for work as it does not have large logo. The bag is much more lighter than Sac de Jour so it is great for shopping and everyday use. The bag is in good quality. I have Prada and Chloe bags but I think SL's quality is the best.


----------



## Miss World

bekiii said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Compared to the large size, i prefer the smaller one. It can be used for work as it does not have large logo. The bag is much more lighter than Sac de Jour so it is great for shopping and everyday use. The bag is in good quality. I have Prada and Chloe bags but I think SL's quality is the best.



Thank you for the reply! My husband is thinking of buying me this bag in black for Christmas, so i'm just doing a little research on it before he buys it. He saw it and thinks it's a classy looking bag.


----------



## Piarpreet

I know this bag is weird and it's hard to justify the price tag but i had so much fun with this look today


----------



## girlabouttown

Sac du jour baby accompanying me on my way home from work today!


----------



## girlabouttown




----------



## baghagg

Sac de Jour smooth black calf with fuchsia leather lining,  size small


----------



## Piarpreet

baghagg said:


> Sac de Jour smooth black calf with fuchsia leather lining,  size small




Never seen this lining before! I love it


----------



## baghagg

'Tis the season


----------



## Rocket_girl

Rider bucket from the Barney's designer sale


----------



## baghagg

Rocket_girl said:


> Rider bucket from the Barney's designer sale



I love this,  what was the sale price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rocket_girl

baghagg said:


> I love this,  what was the sale price if you don't mind me asking?



This was 40% off, so about $1,200. I saw the black one on Ssense for 60% off within the last week, FWIW. 

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## fendi_freak

Rocket_girl said:


> This was 40% off, so about $1,200. I saw the black one on Ssense for 60% off within the last week, FWIW.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!


 


I got the ssense one!! So excited!!! I don't even wanna say the price...it was AMAZING


----------



## hikkichan

A black and white Polaroid portrait of me with my Saint Laurent Classic Nano Sac De Jour


----------



## Beatatosco

Beautiful! Usually im more for pure silver hardware but this suits the bag very well&#128525;


----------



## Beatatosco

This one is beautiful! Ive bought a similar one a couple days ago in small size black with patches of several designs (kroko,snake a.s.o.) &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## murray427

chanelqueenalek said:


> Twins  and bracelet twins too
> View attachment 3183151


can you wear this cross body?


----------



## chanelqueenalek

murray427 said:


> can you wear this cross body?



i think you could, i don't, the chain is slightly shorter then that on a chanel woc.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3220765
> 
> 
> A black and white Polaroid portrait of me with my Saint Laurent Classic Nano Sac De Jour


You look stunning. You carry that bag with great style


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is the bag I got to choose as my Christmas gift from my hubby.  I love everything about it so far. It is so sleek and classy and it's my very first Saint Laurent bag ever. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Rocket_girl

fendi_freak said:


> I got the ssense one!! So excited!!! I don't even wanna say the price...it was AMAZING



Oooh- congrats! So glad that worked out! Please do post pics when you get it!!!!


----------



## Kiti

Here is me out with the new burgundy SDJ. The color is so weird and not 100% what I was looking for but decided to take the risk. In some light this is almost lilac (which I'm not liking), then brown, rusty red and then dark red (that I was looking for). Hard to get the actual color on camera but I think it shows well in the caption from YSL's pages.

My first bag that is not black or some shade of brown!  *eeek


----------



## Piarpreet

lovemysavior said:


> Here is the bag I got to choose as my Christmas gift from my hubby.  I love everything about it so far. It is so sleek and classy and it's my very first Saint Laurent bag ever. Thanks for letting me share




2015 i got my first sl. Now i have 6. Never been so addicted to a brand


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kiti said:


> Here is me out with the new burgundy SDJ. The color is so weird and not 100% what I was looking for but decided to take the risk. In some light this is almost lilac (which I'm not liking), then brown, rusty red and then dark red (that I was looking for). Hard to get the actual color on camera but I think it shows well in the caption from YSL's pages.
> 
> My first bag that is not black or some shade of brown!  *eeek


Stunning


----------



## Mima1104

bekiii said:


> My first Saint Laurent, love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2703842
> View attachment 2703843



Stunning!


----------



## Nandita1785

Pretty (impractical?!) pink.....thinking of reasons why I don't need her lol


----------



## leechiyong

Nandita1785 said:


> Pretty (impractical?!) pink.....thinking of reasons why I don't need her lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230943


Lol!  But it IS the pantone color of 2016...


----------



## Nandita1785

leechiyong said:


> Lol!  But it IS the pantone color of 2016...




I know and I can't help thinking of how gorgeous it will be with an LBD or even a white or floral outfit come summer, but I went a little crazy this month and now I have these three...!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I got one for $300 less than retail and one for half of retail price but am having a hard time justifying paying full price for the Rose Caviar one from Barneys....eek


----------



## l3elove

HONEYRIDER said:


> my latest YSL purchase!



I totally love this silver version


----------



## lilina717

Hello ladies & gents here is my New Years gift to myself! The beautiful medium sized matelasse leather chain wallet in lipstick red ;p 
It works well as a wallet/clutch. Holds a lipstick, compact, keys, and iPhone 6+ perfectly without stretching out the bag too much. Enjoy~!


----------



## Ysl110

I bought the Cabas monogram in small but its soft calf leather and I'm scared it will get ruined!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Ysl110 said:


> I bought the Cabas monogram in small but its soft calf leather and I'm scared it will get ruined!


 

Love this bag! I'm stalking the YSL website and Farfetch for the baby version in black/gold - I can't find it anywhere online  I might end up getting the small instead.


It looks gorgeous


----------



## Dextersmom

My only YSL so far and I really love her.


----------



## Ysl110

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Love this bag! I'm stalking the YSL website and Farfetch for the baby version in black/gold - I can't find it anywhere online  I might end up getting the small instead.
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous




Thankyou! I dont know whether I should have bought a bigger size. The small is a good size for everyday. I got mine from cruise fashion they had the baby one! In pink and black a while ago they may have the pink still


----------



## BelleFleur

Hi, All! I bought a lovely cranberry sac de jour in small a few weeks ago. It measures about 12 x 10 in. Question:  I need a bit moe space that the side flaps allow when they're snapped. How do you think the bag looks when the sides are unsnapped to allow for more room? TIA for your replies!


----------



## CoachCruiser

HAD TO get it...by the way, I won't be wearing it with my dad's hat in the background, but I thought it would be a fun pic. :giggles:


----------



## snoopysleepy

Ysl110 said:


> I bought the Cabas monogram in small but its soft calf leather and I'm scared it will get ruined!


 


I want this too but I'm the calf leather is worrying me too.  I saw the blush pink and I'm tempted.   Does it scratch easy?


----------



## baghagg

CoachCruiser said:


> HAD TO get it...by the way, I won't be wearing it with my dad's hat in the background, but I thought it would be a fun pic. :giggles:



Stunning!   Loving the hat,  too


----------



## CoachCruiser

baghagg said:


> Stunning!   Loving the hat,  too


Thank you so much! I love the black chrome hardware myself!


----------



## princesschloé

This little beauty had me at hello.. My xmas gift to me from me [emoji4] .. Pics on the day purchased & at family xmas party.


----------



## CoachCruiser

princesschloé;29702776 said:
			
		

> This little beauty had me at hello.. My xmas gift to me from me [emoji4] .. Pics on the day purchased & at family xmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243754
> View attachment 3243755


That is a beautiful red! Love it!


----------



## nikki_baaby

shannonlau said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]




Is this the large or medium size?? I love it [emoji7]


----------



## nikki_baaby

Nicky75 said:


> I ditched my SDJ today and carried my Monogramme Matelasse Shoulder Bag in Marine!




Is this the large size?? Loveeee!!!


----------



## clairmyk

Hi nikki_baaby, It should be the large size. I have it too and recall being told for marine, it only comes in WOC or large satchel.. Hope that helps! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Allshinythings

Ysl110 said:


> I bought the Cabas monogram in small but its soft calf leather and I'm scared it will get ruined!




Gorgeous! I have the medium. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## tree838

My very first Saint Laurent bag! 

Love it!


----------



## Ysl110

Hi I think it could get scuffed easily if youre not careful as it is quite soft. I havent used it so far!


----------



## Ysl110

snoopysleepy said:


> I want this too but I'm the calf leather is worrying me too.  I saw the blush pink and I'm tempted.   Does it scratch easy?




Hi I think it could get scuffed easily if youre not careful as it is quite . I havent used it so far!


----------



## princesschloé

CoachCruiser said:


> That is a beautiful red! Love it!




Thank you CoachCruiser [emoji8]


----------



## leechiyong

tree838 said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag!
> 
> Love it!



So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## entertainer106

princesschloé;29702776 said:
			
		

> This little beauty had me at hello.. My xmas gift to me from me [emoji4] .. Pics on the day purchased & at family xmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243754
> View attachment 3243755


 
It's gorgeous! Sometimes the best gifts are from ourselves


----------



## dinoxo

tree838 said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag!
> 
> Love it!


This is beautiful!
I love the color!!


----------



## TIFFANI251

.Beige chevron tote with GHW and Khaki Green Duffle 12


----------



## Allshinythings

tree838 said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag!
> 
> Love it!




So pretty!!


----------



## princesschloé

entertainer106 said:


> It's gorgeous! Sometimes the best gifts are from ourselves




So true! [emoji38][emoji106]&#127996; .. Thank u entertainer106 [emoji4]


----------



## x_ninja

&#128149;


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

x_ninja said:


> &#55357;&#56469;


 
Is your bag grey or black? It's lovely!


----------



## tuowei

x_ninja said:


> &#128149;



 Is it the swede or smooth leather version?


----------



## Fgl11

tree838 said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag!
> 
> Love it!




So beautiful!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

x_ninja said:


> &#128149;


Love this new Croc stamp pattern much more sophisticated!!!


----------



## x_ninja

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Is your bag grey or black? It's lovely!


The tag says black but the material makes it look more like a dark grey, depending on the lighting 



tuowei said:


> Is it the swede or smooth leather version?


Is like a matte finish almost nubuck leather.. 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Love this new Croc stamp pattern much more sophisticated!!!


Thank you! I love it too!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

x_ninja said:


> &#128149;


Love this


----------



## Piarpreet

I added the gold tassel and the hairy bucket to my collection


----------



## Piarpreet




----------



## Happy Luppy

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3251776


Your collection is TDF!


----------



## Piarpreet

Happy Luppy said:


> Your collection is TDF!



Thank you, dear  now im in the hunt for some matching gold flats


----------



## Vicky_london

Hello ! Please help! I bought a poudre ysl today from the store.

Link :http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...249626op.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag

But Iam thinking maybe to exchange it for the silver one with gold hardware:

http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...284371cv.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag

as it seems to match more outfits and also is dressier.

Iam confused.

Can I wear the beige (ok actually its called poudre) in the winter?

Could I wear the silver during day?

I can only afford one other wise I would buy both!


----------



## Piarpreet

Vicky_london said:


> Hello ! Please help! I bought a poudre ysl today from the store.
> 
> Link :http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...249626op.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag
> 
> But Iam thinking maybe to exchange it for the silver one with gold hardware:
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...284371cv.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag
> 
> as it seems to match more outfits and also is dressier.
> 
> Iam confused.
> 
> Can I wear the beige (ok actually its called poudre) in the winter?
> 
> Could I wear the silver during day?
> 
> I can only afford one other wise I would buy both!




Metallic is very very very delicate leather. Just fyi. The beige is more timeless more elegant and neutral, all year day and night. I personally like the metallic but im a handbag drama queen i like them flashy. But that metallic finish is for special occasion as it is suuuuuper easy to mess up


----------



## Vicky_london

Piarpreet said:


> Metallic is very very very delicate leather. Just fyi. The beige is more timeless more elegant and neutral, all year day and night. I personally like the metallic but im a handbag drama queen i like them flashy. But that metallic finish is for special occasion as it is suuuuuper easy to mess up



thank you very much! this was so helpful!I didnt know that metallic was delicate. Since I am gonna spend 950 pounds I want to wear the bag many times! I hope the beige clutch can be worn in a wedding reception etc..


----------



## Azula

I have this bag in a burgundy color and I looove it! It's so pretty and the perfect size. Carries all the essentials with no problems. I'm so glad I got it. The black patent looks very nice.


----------



## Azula

Vicky_london said:


> Hello ! Please help! I bought a poudre ysl today from the store.
> 
> Link :http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...249626op.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag
> 
> But Iam thinking maybe to exchange it for the silver one with gold hardware:
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product/...284371cv.html#section=women_bags_shoulder_bag
> 
> as it seems to match more outfits and also is dressier.
> 
> Iam confused.
> 
> Can I wear the beige (ok actually its called poudre) in the winter?
> 
> Could I wear the silver during day?
> 
> I can only afford one other wise I would buy both!


I say go with the pale pink wallet on chain, it's gorgeous! And yes you can wear it in the winter too, especially if you have matching accessories like a light pink scarf or hat. -Sorry, I clicked the link and saw the pale pink first. But I still think the beige would work in winter too!


----------



## Azula

TIFFANI251 said:


> .Beige chevron tote with GHW and Khaki Green Duffle 12


*Gasp* I love the beige chevron one. It looks gray in the picture due to the lighting, and it made me think that the same bag in a light gray would be beautiful. Too bad, I'll have to wait a long time before I buy another YSL one, as I just bought my first. I don't know the name of it, guess I'll have to post a picture soon and ask you guys!


----------



## Azula

tree838 said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag!
> 
> Love it!


Omg I love it! I want this one in a paler pink...this pink looks more "mauve" in pictures. Is that true in real life? I would love this in a powder pink. You're so lucky!!


----------



## Azula

Ysl110 said:


> I bought the Cabas monogram in small but its soft calf leather and I'm scared it will get ruined!


Oh wow, I never buy a black bag for my "main" every day purse, but this one is to die for!! Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Azula

teadrinkingpuss said:


> My new baby


Great pic. Love the purse!


----------



## love_timeless

I have had the duffle 6 in navy for a while and still love it!


----------



## TIFFANI251

Azula said:


> *Gasp* I love the beige chevron one. It looks gray in the picture due to the lighting, and it made me think that the same bag in a light gray would be beautiful. Too bad, I'll have to wait a long time before I buy another YSL one, as I just bought my first. I don't know the name of it, guess I'll have to post a picture soon and ask you guys!


Thanks, yeah the pics came out kind of off being as though I snapped them with my cell. The bag is definitley beige and let me tell you I get tons of compliments everytime I carry. People just love that bag for some reason. Also, everyone is always shocked when I tell them I got it on second markdown....The bag was put on sale by mistake by accident during the designer sale and I was lucky to get one before they went back to full price.

And I agree I think the bag would be beautiful in gray as well, but im not sure if it comes in that color...


----------



## Miss World

TIFFANI251 said:


> .Beige chevron tote with GHW and Khaki Green Duffle 12



What a great collection! Love that the beige tote is very sophisticated and elegant whilst the Duffle 12 bag is cool and minimalist.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bought these 2 lovely clutches on sale .. I know they are not classic styles but love the color and style.. 

Best of all got on a great price ..


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sorry second one here. ,..


----------



## TIFFANI251

Miss World said:


> What a great collection! Love that the beige tote is very sophisticated and elegant whilst the Duffle 12 bag is cool and minimalist.  Gorgeous!!


Thanks Dear


----------



## TIFFANI251

CrazyCool01 said:


> Bought these 2 lovely clutches on sale .. I know they are not classic styles but love the color and style..
> 
> Best of all got on a great price ..


I like both of these clutches and especially love the fact that you scored for a great deal. My designer buys always feel more special when I get a sale or incentive on my purchase.


----------



## love_timeless

Great posts in this thread! Beautiful pieces!

I decided to post a better picture of my duffle 6 wasn't happy with the first one lol

It is a dark navy colour i have had it for 2 years now and it is holding up quite well- there are some scuffs given the smoothness of the calf leather but i feel like over time it will give it a vintage look and gives it some character


----------



## pepita_anne

CrazyCool01 said:


> Sorry second one here. ,..




They're cool choices!


----------



## CrazyCool01

TIFFANI251 said:


> I like both of these clutches and especially love the fact that you scored for a great deal. My designer buys always feel more special when I get a sale or incentive on my purchase.


Thanks TIFFANI251 and pepita_anne ,.. yeah i know hands down quality is great .. and sale makes it extra special


----------



## GloriaQ

x_ninja said:


> &#128149;



Love love love!
I like this leather version among all!


----------



## bluekylie

This is my new beauty!!!! First ever YSL and it'll be christened on the weekend for our anniversary dinner &#128525;


----------



## leechiyong

bluekylie said:


> This is my new beauty!!!! First ever YSL and it'll be christened on the weekend for our anniversary dinner &#128525;



Stunning shade!  Congrats on the bag and happy anniversary!


----------



## bluekylie

leechiyong said:


> Stunning shade!  Congrats on the bag and happy anniversary!



Thank you!! It's the prettiest pink colour!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Red Small Cabas [emoji7]


----------



## TIFFANI251

love_timeless said:


> Great posts in this thread! Beautiful pieces!
> 
> I decided to post a better picture of my duffle 6 wasn't happy with the first one lol
> 
> It is a dark navy colour i have had it for 2 years now and it is holding up quite well- there are some scuffs given the smoothness of the calf leather but i feel like over time it will give it a vintage look and gives it some character
> 
> View attachment 3261365


Beautiful, love the color and I agree, mine has a few scuffs as well. I think it adds character to the bag and makes it more special.


----------



## love_timeless

TIFFANI251 said:


> Beautiful, love the color and I agree, mine has a few scuffs as well. I think it adds character to the bag and makes it more special.




Thank you! and for sure i totally agree! I saw your post as well and love your bags as well- beautiful pieces[emoji4]


----------



## YS1_

Classic Medium SL Tassel Satchel in White Croc Embossed Leather ~ 

Unavailable on website but some boutiques might have them, all you have to do is ask[emoji4]


----------



## tuowei

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3272779
> 
> 
> Classic Medium SL Tassel Satchel in White Croc Embossed Leather ~
> 
> Unavailable on website but some boutiques might have them, all you have to do is ask[emoji4]



LOVE. Amazing! Like the rock and roll Ice Queen


----------



## Dextersmom

bluekylie said:


> This is my new beauty!!!! First ever YSL and it'll be christened on the weekend for our anniversary dinner &#128525;


Beautiful clutch.


----------



## TIFFANI251

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3272779
> 
> 
> Classic Medium SL Tassel Satchel in White Croc Embossed Leather ~
> 
> Unavailable on website but some boutiques might have them, all you have to do is ask[emoji4]


Your bag is gorgeous, looks so rich. First time I saw this style/color...very, very nice.


----------



## Br0mleigh

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3272779
> 
> 
> Classic Medium SL Tassel Satchel in White Croc Embossed Leather ~
> 
> Unavailable on website but some boutiques might have them, all you have to do is ask[emoji4]



Stunning bag!


----------



## bulldog2011

Saint Laurent Monogram Zip Around Wallet in Black Textured Matelasse Leather

Before going to the store, I thought I was 100% getting the smooth leather black wallet, but realised I loved the matelasse much more in person.


----------



## heyrenee

bulldog2011 said:


> Saint Laurent Monogram Zip Around Wallet in Black Textured Matelasse Leather
> 
> Before going to the store, I thought I was 100% getting the smooth leather black wallet, but realised I loved the matelasse much more in person.



Gorgeous!!! It's so pretty in person  This is on my wish list! This or the envelope style wallet


----------



## LadyD21

bulldog2011 said:


> Saint Laurent Monogram Zip Around Wallet in Black Textured Matelasse Leather
> 
> Before going to the store, I thought I was 100% getting the smooth leather black wallet, but realised I loved the matelasse much more in person.


Congrats! and I agree, the matelasse is so pretty!


----------



## Lvlover21994

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3251776



Your collection is amazing


----------



## shermainelimxn

Ysl110 said:


> I bought the Cabas monogram in small but its soft calf leather and I'm scared it will get ruined!



Hello. May I know if this fits A4 size items? Thanks!


----------



## shermainelimxn

livo said:


> It;s the small size. Width 30cm, Height 22cm.  Here it's a pic of how it looks.



Hello. May I ask if this fits A4?


----------



## zemilla

love_timeless said:


> I have had the duffle 6 in navy for a while and still love it!
> View attachment 3257656


I love it.  It is elegant and simple, but also very sophisticated.


----------



## love_timeless

zemilla said:


> I love it.  It is elegant and simple, but also very sophisticated.




Thank you!


----------



## Piarpreet

Lvlover21994 said:


> Your collection is amazing




Thank you dear, I do love YSL


----------



## Tatownz

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3272779
> 
> 
> Classic Medium SL Tassel Satchel in White Croc Embossed Leather ~
> 
> Unavailable on website but some boutiques might have them, all you have to do is ask[emoji4]




Hi there, I just bought this in the black embossed with silver hardware. Could you please share how you're liking the silver hardware.  I'm unsure about the silver hardware and don't know if I should go with the smooth black and gold hardware instead. Thank you!


----------



## YS1_

Tatownz said:


> Hi there, I just bought this in the black embossed with silver hardware. Could you please share how you're liking the silver hardware.  I'm unsure about the silver hardware and don't know if I should go with the smooth black and gold hardware instead. Thank you!


My friend actually has the smooth black with gold! It's beautiful in person; the gold is more yellow, as opposed to a dusty gold. There is a youtuber with the same silver hardware black croc embossed bag as you, and here's her review in case you want to fall in love with it again  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvQ43cHDM70

Personally, I absolutely love the silver hardware on my white bag. I have a black and gold bag in my collection already, and I was definitely more drawn to the silver tassel rather than the gold (which I felt gold was too mature and dressier for me, I'm 22). 

I think what made me really love the silver hardware-on-white is that instagrammy white/marble pattern aesthetic. I was so drawn to it in person, I feel like this is a bag for an ice queen. Silver tends to be more casual than gold, so that's something I'd consider too, and I already have a dressy bag for formal outings (and I'm not swimming in a robust bag collection yet, I'm still new to the game so I have to make the most with what I have...) Hope that helps, good luck in your decision


----------



## cutepuppy76

First small all black cabas monogram in croc embrossed. Totally adore the cuteness of this bag:


----------



## IamIdunn




----------



## Lions2015

smacedo said:


> I believe it's the Large BDJ....I didn't really have a ton of choices because the style of these clutches is no longer being produced. It was on sale...marked down to $650 from $850.


Do you mind posting a picture of the sides and bottom of your BDJ? Particularly the edging? How is it finished on the sides? Do you see stitching or is it covered? I have been trying to hunt one down in navy since they were discontinued and I need to have the one I purchased authenticated. Thank you!


----------



## rosiier

My WOC 
The chain has been put inside the wallet lol


----------



## mdlchic77

rosiier said:


> My WOC
> The chain has been put inside the wallet lol



Congrats this is so pretty! How is the black hardware holding up? I want one but am worried about the hardware chipping.


----------



## rosiier

mdlchic77 said:


> Congrats this is so pretty! How is the black hardware holding up? I want one but am worried about the hardware chipping.


Thank you! 

And it still looks new! I don't use it daily but when I do, I don't baby the bag lol


----------



## CaptHaddock

My new red hot beauty...

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Sookie888

Can't wait to use this baby!&#128525;


----------



## Azula

smacedo said:


> I accidentally posted this in the Chanel forum and was "kindly" told I wasn't posting correctly. So let's try this again   After catching wind the original BDJ was changing and the price was increasing I hunted down the Belle du Jour clutch in black patent....this has been a long time coming and my first YSL purchase. So happy!
> 
> View attachment 2419496


Love it! I love this clean, discreet style. I have it in burgundy patent and it's one of my favorites. Congrats to you for finding it in black.


----------



## missyb

I ordered both not sure which I'm keeping yet.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

missyb said:


> I ordered both not sure which I'm keeping yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357181
> View attachment 3357182


The blue YSL looks stunning!


----------



## StefaniJoy

The blue is a great summer color!


----------



## snoopysleepy

oo_let_me_see said:


> View attachment 3271507
> 
> 
> Red Small Cabas [emoji7]


Gorgeous! I bought a pink one last year but returned it, I was too scared it would scratch easy.  But I still keep on eyeing the cabas.  I wish they had it in pebbled leather.


----------



## sherimehling

missyb said:


> I ordered both not sure which I'm keeping yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357181
> View attachment 3357182




The blue is to die for!!!!


----------



## missyb

missyb said:


> I ordered both not sure which I'm keeping yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357181
> View attachment 3357182




I received the silver already and don't like it at all. It's very flimsy and not a fan at all. Hoping the blue is better


----------



## Elly_N

My first YSL - silver WOC. Got it 2 weeks ago from Net-A-Porter with my 25% off discount. Going to wear it at my cousin's wedding next weekend [emoji4].


----------



## rycechica1016

My Saint Laurent beauties.. Love them!


----------



## giuliahe

Hi guys,
I just got a baby size sac de jour in smooth black leather (2016 new version) and wanna share with you my impression and new changes. I came across many reviews, very very helpful though, but since I got the new version, my updates may help

1. new baby size version has an internal zipped pocket with one zipper.----I notice the pic of purse blog's ultimate guide is the old version ---old version baby size doesn't have an internal pocket. Please notice that the internal pocket only have one zipper not two (as the bigger size SDJ) ---- many shopping websites misused the detail pic.

2. the shoulder strap is adjustable! That's a big change and I love it!

3. The logo in the front is BLACK, also all the hardware. Make the baby very elegant and low key which I love so much. The logo inside the bag is sliver. 

4.i got the SDJ Pre-Wrapped Scarf Handles. That's also a new thing in 2016. It only comes with the black color I think. The version raises the price about $100 I guess. Some comments indicate it is not worth it and the scarf looks cheap....In person, the scarf (with YSL logo hardware on it )definite not looks cheap, but yes, it will be much better if the scarf doesn't cost you extra $100+! 

Some of the updates can refer this article:

<a href="http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wrapped-handles/" target="_blank" class="nolinks">http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laure...apped-handles/</a>

5. This is not new. After I read many comments about choosing from smooth leather VS textured leather. I got the black smooth leather and it looks amazing! The delicate of glowing is stunning! Of course I need to baby it but you also need to do that no matter what. 

Also, the smooth leather won't lose the shape easily for sure, especially for my smaller size.
If you love the looks of smooth leather, go for it. Don't worried!

Hope my share help! SDJ is a new classic













baby size SDJ comes with adjustable shoulder strap and an internal zipped pocket. hardware is all black( i did n't take off the wrap paper so it shows blue). elegant and cool


----------



## kquyenie

giuliahe said:


> Hi guys,
> I just got a baby size sac de jour in smooth black leather (2016 new version) and wanna share with you my impression and new changes. I came across many reviews, very very helpful though, but since I got the new version, my updates may help
> 
> 1. new baby size version has an internal zipped pocket with one zipper.----I notice the pic of purse blog's ultimate guide is the old version ---old version baby size doesn't have an internal pocket. Please notice that the internal pocket only have one zipper not two (as the bigger size SDJ) ---- many shopping websites misused the detail pic.
> 
> 2. the shoulder strap is adjustable! That's a big change and I love it!
> 
> 3. The logo in the front is BLACK, also all the hardware. Make the baby very elegant and low key which I love so much. The logo inside the bag is sliver.
> 
> 4.i got the SDJ Pre-Wrapped Scarf Handles. That's also a new thing in 2016. It only comes with the black color I think. The version raises the price about $100 I guess. Some comments indicate it is not worth it and the scarf looks cheap....In person, the scarf (with YSL logo hardware on it )definite not looks cheap, but yes, it will be much better if the scarf doesn't cost you extra $100+!
> 
> Some of the updates can refer this article:
> 
> <a href="http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wrapped-handles/" target="_blank" class="nolinks">http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laure...apped-handles/</a>
> 
> 5. This is not new. After I read many comments about choosing from smooth leather VS textured leather. I got the black smooth leather and it looks amazing! The delicate of glowing is stunning! Of course I need to baby it but you also need to do that no matter what.
> 
> Also, the smooth leather won't lose the shape easily for sure, especially for my smaller size.
> If you love the looks of smooth leather, go for it. Don't worried!
> 
> Hope my share help! SDJ is a new classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby size SDJ comes with adjustable shoulder strap and an internal zipped pocket. hardware is all black( i did n't take off the wrap paper so it shows blue). elegant and cool



Wow that cloth handle wrap is such a good idea! Mine is a small size in black plain smooth calfskin, I love it so much but the handle is bare and there's a tiny scratch on it so im living in denial trying to ignore it lol.


----------



## giuliahe

kquyenie said:


> Wow that cloth handle wrap is such a good idea! Mine is a small size in black plain smooth calfskin, I love it so much but the handle is bare and there's a tiny scratch on it so im living in denial trying to ignore it lol.




Ha you can buy a wrap on Amazon for few $. My Ysl wrap is pretty not NOT worth 100$+.... Won't consider it if it wasn't with discount. 
How did  you got scratch?  So many people said smooth leather is very easy to get scratch but I found it quite durable


----------



## kquyenie

giuliahe said:


> Ha you can buy a wrap on Amazon for few $. My Ysl wrap is pretty not NOT worth 100$+.... Won't consider it if it wasn't with discount.
> How did  you got scratch?  So many people said smooth leather is very easy to get scratch but I found it quite durable



I'll shop around for handle wraps then! haha. Yes the main body of the bag is surprisingly durable actually, I alternate bags from week to week, so there are weeks when I've carried my SDJ exclusively for the whole 5 work days. 
I think the small scratch on 1 of my handles must've been due to my careless nails when I was in a hurry or something  the main body is still immaculate after 6 months!


----------



## helloroses

Hi! Im a petite size girl and just starting working not long ago. I'm thinking of getting a sac de jour but am not sure which to go for. May i kindly get your advice please?
Was thinking either the plain black sac de jour or the croc embossed leather in red! Appreciate all feedbacks and advices! 
http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-black-leather_cod45228343cs.html (Black)
http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...crocodile-embossed-leather_cod45273266qp.html (Red croc)


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

helloroses said:


> Hi! Im a petite size girl and just starting working not long ago. I'm thinking of getting a sac de jour but am not sure which to go for. May i kindly get your advice please?
> Was thinking either the plain black sac de jour or the croc embossed leather in red! Appreciate all feedbacks and advices!
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-black-leather_cod45228343cs.html (Black)
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...crocodile-embossed-leather_cod45273266qp.html (Red croc)


Hi helloroses, if you are buying it for work, I would go with black. The red croc is a little too loud for business in my opinion. I have the small size in the black grained leather and it is a great work bag, understated and durable.


----------



## kquyenie

helloroses said:


> Hi! Im a petite size girl and just starting working not long ago. I'm thinking of getting a sac de jour but am not sure which to go for. May i kindly get your advice please?
> Was thinking either the plain black sac de jour or the croc embossed leather in red! Appreciate all feedbacks and advices!
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-black-leather_cod45228343cs.html (Black)
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...crocodile-embossed-leather_cod45273266qp.html (Red croc)



Totally agree with BerlinArtGirl. I've got the Small size one in Smooth leather (calf skin) in black, and although it's smooth, it holds up extremely well. It's classic and timeless as well. 
I'm also petite (150cm) and the shoulder strap length sees the bag sitting beautifully at my hip 
Good luck with your decision, and congrats on a new work bag (soon)!


----------



## giuliahe

kquyenie said:


> I'll shop around for handle wraps then! haha. Yes the main body of the bag is surprisingly durable actually, I alternate bags from week to week, so there are weeks when I've carried my SDJ exclusively for the whole 5 work days.
> I think the small scratch on 1 of my handles must've been due to my careless nails when I was in a hurry or something  the main body is still immaculate after 6 months!



Good to hear that! I do think the smooth leather are in good quality!

You can learn 6 ways to wrap the hanle from this video. Have fun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84GoJTbaSuM&index=1&list=PLb49MBBEaSDMrmyMXTiKIiLpZhJlil82u


----------



## giuliahe

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Hi helloroses, if you are buying it for work, I would go with black. The red croc is a little too loud for business in my opinion. I have the small size in the black grained leather and it is a great work bag, understated and durable.



Agree with kquyenie. Black smooth leather is durable and more elegant and professional feeling for the  work place. Do not worried the black leather is too formal, you can get some handle twilly to light up your bag. Also protect the handle really well.

 I am also a petite size girl, the should strap works fine on me. I would recommend to get a newer version SDJ with adjustable shoulder strap.


----------



## kquyenie

giuliahe said:


> Good to hear that! I do think the smooth leather are in good quality!
> 
> You can learn 6 ways to wrap the hanle from this video. Have fun
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84GoJTbaSuM&index=1&list=PLb49MBBEaSDMrmyMXTiKIiLpZhJlil82u



Wow thanks so much for sharing!!! That looks like a lot of fun! Good thing that they brought out the adjustable straps for new SDJs too.


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## preppyboy8671

Here is my one and only! Even after 6 years I still love it as the day I bought it!


----------



## Zahzah

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3363359
> View attachment 3363361
> 
> My Saint Laurent beauties.. Love them!



Gorgeous!
Do you have a modelling pic of the small one I really love that. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Kanni

My first purchase from a seller who stated that she didn't use it before. But there were many scratches. Bought it to bagspa & now it is scratch-free. 

Have been eyeing on it for years.


----------



## Natalie99

My Babies.....


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Natalie99 said:


> My Babies.....


I love them all!


----------



## Natalie99

Thanks girl


----------



## rycechica1016

Zahzah said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Do you have a modelling pic of the small one I really love that. [emoji5]&#65039;




thank you! here's a mod shot


----------



## Azula

Natalie99 said:


> My Babies.....


Arghhh love them all. I love the green one, but the rose blush WoC is my dream bag!! I've been eyeing it for years!


----------



## rycechica1016

Love this tote!


----------



## sbuxaddict

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3387844
> 
> Love this tote!


It looks stunning! I love this color.


----------



## rycechica1016

sbuxaddict said:


> It looks stunning! I love this color.



Thank you! [emoji173]️[emoji4]
Here's a quick mod shot! [emoji4]


----------



## sbuxaddict

rycechica1016 said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> Here's a quick mod shot! [emoji4]


 It looks great on you! I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Azula

rycechica1016 said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> Here's a quick mod shot! [emoji4]


Nice!! I'm very petite, so that size might overwhelm me, but it looks great on you.


----------



## Azula

yuan0620 said:


> My recent favorite combo!  plus they are my first YSL bag and shoes!
> View attachment 2957149


Both are gorgeous! I love that patent hot pink. To die for!


----------



## Azula

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Took some quick mod shots at lunch (please excuse my lovely ankle brace, still recovering after a bad sprain almost 3 months ago )
> 
> Crossbody (I'm 5'4, size 10-12 for reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I did a quick "what fits inside" post as well. This can fit (very comfortably) a small makeup bag, thin zip wallet from Madewell, sunglasses, keys, and phone.


Very nice bag! I'm surprised it fit all of that.


----------



## MrGoyard

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3387844
> 
> Love this tote!


 Gorgeous!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Me and my monogramme bag 

View media item 82


----------



## MrGoyard

HONEYRIDER said:


> Me and my monogramme bag
> 
> View media item 82


 Gorgeous! Love your style.


----------



## Acherousian

rycechica1016 said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> Here's a quick mod shot! [emoji4]


Ahh, loving the burgundy color   is the tote heavy? and how tall are you?


----------



## rycechica1016

Acherousian said:


> Ahh, loving the burgundy color   is the tote heavy? and how tall are you?



it's not heavy at all when empty. super light. i love it. i actually ordered 1 more in fard pink. can't wait for it. [emoji1]


----------



## rycechica1016

MrGoyard said:


> Gorgeous!



thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Acherousian

rycechica1016 said:


> it's not heavy at all when empty. super light. i love it. i actually ordered 1 more in fard pink. can't wait for it. [emoji1]


Thanks for the input! you should post pictures of the fard pink one


----------



## 1SxyTrini

My new baby!! ... I love her but think I'd love the black more.


----------



## kquyenie

1SxyTrini said:


> My new baby!! ... I love her but think I'd love the black more.


I lovee this colour & combination!!


----------



## 1SxyTrini

kquyenie said:


> I lovee this colour & combination!!



Thanks you!!! ... That really helps me with my decision.


----------



## kquyenie

1SxyTrini said:


> Thanks you!!! ... That really helps me with my decision.


Really?  good to hear! I don't know about you, but for me, for some reasons I'd wanna get a _black_ Chanel flap bag rather than any other brand. Therefore, I don't tend to get clutches/mini bags in black, perhaps to save the special spot for a future Chanel  I've just bought a YSL monogram chain wallet (bigger size) in red, and I was tempted between the red & black too, but ended up getting the red.


----------



## kquyenie

1SxyTrini said:


> Thanks you!!! ... That really helps me with my decision.


Also that combination of colour is to me is one of the best by Saint Laurent. There's something unique about this light rose & the gold tone hardware.


----------



## 1SxyTrini

kquyenie said:


> Really?  good to hear! I don't know about you, but for me, for some reasons I'd wanna get a _black_ Chanel flap bag rather than any other brand. Therefore, I don't tend to get clutches/mini bags in black, perhaps to save the special spot for a future Chanel  I've just bought a YSL monogram chain wallet (bigger size) in red, and I was tempted between the red & black too, but ended up getting the red.



YESSSS !!! That is exactly why I didn't get black cause I plan on getting a Chanel medium boy ... See great minds think alike


----------



## kquyenie

1SxyTrini said:


> YESSSS !!! That is exactly why I didn't get black cause I plan on getting a Chanel medium boy ... See great minds think alike


Indeed!!!! So will you keep this colour for the Saint Laurent bag then?


----------



## rycechica1016

1SxyTrini said:


> My new baby!! ... I love her but think I'd love the black more.



i love this color! congrats[emoji176]


----------



## rycechica1016

Baby sac in bronze gray [emoji173]️


----------



## Sookie888

dieslgirl said:


> My 2nd ysl purchase...


Hi  planning on getting one. Care to share the inner signatures and serial of this baby? Appreciate it..thanks!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sookie888

1SxyTrini said:


> My new baby!! ... I love her but think I'd love the black more.


Omg. This is to die for!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shashaboo

1SxyTrini said:


> My new baby!! ... I love her but think I'd love the black more.



[emoji7][emoji7] amazing combo!!!


----------



## lilyyy

My woc,  loving the black on black




www. lilysjibberjabber. com


----------



## kquyenie

rycechica1016 said:


> Baby sac in bronze gray [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410297


Wow that bronze grey colour is gorgeous!!!! And the new adjustable strap! (mine was lasst year's one, so strap not adjustable, but I love Saint Laurent's strap length anywaY)


----------



## Limelightlane

kquyenie said:


> Also that combination of colour is to me is one of the best by Saint Laurent. There's something unique about this light rose & the gold tone hardware.


I definitely agree about the light rose! I usually don't buy black bags but had to get a Chanel bag in black


----------



## kquyenie

Chauwall said:


> I definitely agree about the light rose! I usually don't buy black bags but had to get a Chanel bag in black


Me too! I don't wanna get any small black bags to save place for a future Chanel in black!


----------



## Poopeenu

So thrilled with my first Saint Laurent purchases. Small WOCs, BLACK GH, COAL SH.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Poopeenu said:


> So thrilled with my first Saint Laurent purchases. Small WOCs, BLACK GH, COAL SH.


 Love the leather+hardware combo on these!


----------



## Poopeenu

Thanks, I do too! I figured I have my wardrobe covered with these. I also want to add that for me the chains are like wearing a piece of jewelry, love them!


----------



## kquyenie

Poopeenu said:


> So thrilled with my first Saint Laurent purchases. Small WOCs, BLACK GH, COAL SH.


Wow you've got two! I love the chains! They also look thick and stable as well.


----------



## darcychn

My Sac De Jour in baby size grained calf. Just freshly cleaned & conditioned with apple care products


----------



## darcychn

Fuschia monogram tassel satchel in medium. I love this smooth calf leather, it's actually darkening with use


----------



## MrGoyard

darcychn said:


> My Sac De Jour in baby size grained calf. Just freshly cleaned & conditioned with apple care products


 Gorgeous!


----------



## MrGoyard

lilyyy said:


> My woc,  loving the black on black
> 
> View attachment 3413169
> 
> 
> www. lilysjibberjabber. com


 Wow, the black on black looks so good! Stunning!


----------



## Sookie888

My newest addition to my YSL collection. I jist love the color of this bag [emoji7]


----------



## kquyenie

Sookie888 said:


> My newest addition to my YSL collection. I jist love the color of this bag [emoji7]
> View attachment 3415600



Such a lively colour!! Enjoy


----------



## Sookie888

kquyenie said:


> Such a lively colour!! Enjoy


Thank you! [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pip777

My first YSL bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## leechiyong

pip777 said:


> My first YSL bag! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419958


So pretty, pip!  Congrats!


----------



## Limelightlane

pip777 said:


> My first YSL bag! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419958


Love that color!


----------



## chokmp

My new WOC. Love[emoji7]


----------



## kquyenie

Welcome home to my newest baby-the Monogram Chain Wallet
The amount of card slots she has is amazeballs! And the gold hardware is stunning! Not too gold as I was scared of!


----------



## Sookie888

Using this beauty today!!! I love that it has lots of space inside. [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to dinner with my YSL WOC.  I love this little bag!


----------



## teenav18

CaptHaddock said:


> My new red hot beauty...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3355629


Love your bag. I was thinking of getting th exact same one. What size is it and can you fit a full sized wallet in it?


----------



## Poopeenu

kquyenie said:


> View attachment 3423040
> 
> View attachment 3423041
> 
> 
> Welcome home to my newest baby-the Monogram Chain Wallet
> The amount of card slots she has is amazeballs! And the gold hardware is stunning! Not too gold as I was scared of!



Do you carry this bag crossbody? It is beautiful!


----------



## kquyenie

Poopeenu said:


> Do you carry this bag crossbody? It is beautiful!


I do actually, as I'm very petite (around 5" tall). The chain length is perfect for my height (also why decided against the Chanel WOC - too long strap). I carry it both on my shoulder & crossbody. 
The colour is stunning, and classic too, the lighting in my photo doesn't do it justice!


----------



## HONEYRIDER

Wearing my suede cassandre


----------



## ChicAndStylish

1SxyTrini said:


> My new baby!! ... I love her but think I'd love the black more.


I am IN LOVE with this color!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Had to crop myself as it was a very unflattering picture. But I just love my mini crossbody


----------



## SilverStCloud

My trusty workhorse helping me brave the Monday blues.


----------



## JolieChouette

Just received my SDJ in smooth black leather &  gold hw. I love the size and how well structured it is. I realise the colour is basic, but I've been needing a black bag (my first black bag as I normally do colours). 

Very happy with my purchase! So far so good [emoji4]


----------



## JolieChouette

Had to get a wallet to go with it. Couldn't resist the new Fard colour!


----------



## gswpurse




----------



## Alice26

My Black and White WOC [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	




IG @aliceandwil


----------



## obscurity7

Alice26 said:


> My Black and White WOC [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450086
> 
> 
> IG @aliceandwil



Oh my god I wish I wasn't such a clumsy person... that white and black is gorgeous!  I am full of awesome jealousy.


----------



## Alice26

obscurity7 said:


> Oh my god I wish I wasn't such a clumsy person... that white and black is gorgeous!  I am full of awesome jealousy.



Thank you! It is caviar leather [emoji4]...


----------



## Tonimack

My new-to-me large shoulder bag with silver hardware


----------



## baghagg

Alice26 said:


> My Black and White WOC [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450086
> 
> 
> IG @aliceandwil


Gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mungoo33

My new chain wallet [emoji175][emoji175]




The color changes in different lighting! [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## bear828

mungoo33 said:


> My new chain wallet [emoji175][emoji175]
> View attachment 3450676
> View attachment 3450678
> 
> 
> The color changes in different lighting! [emoji51][emoji51]


Can I ask what color it is?


----------



## mungoo33

bear828 said:


> Can I ask what color it is?



Hi, the color is pale blush [emoji2]. Thanks.


----------



## Bommie

Tonimack said:


> My new-to-me large shoulder bag with silver hardware


Hi Tonimack, Congrats on your beautiful bag. I have been wanting this bag for very long but wonder it would be too big for me. i'm 5'3". can you share a Mod shot with this bag? 
thanks.


----------



## camillemarie

So in love with my Saint Laurent Shopping Tote. My only Saint Laurent item -- for now! It's such a great, staple tote. If you want to see looks styled with this bag, I'd love for you to check out my website: http://fashionfillsyourheart.com. And if you want to see this specific look on my blog, click here.


----------



## Venessa84

My one and only SL...Baby SDJ
	

		
			
		

		
	



For such a small bag, it sure does fit a good amount.


----------



## baghagg

Venessa84 said:


> My one and only SL...Baby SDJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456157
> 
> For such a small bag, it sure does fit a good amount.


Beautiful!


----------



## CookieDoh

My first!


----------



## dollymix27

Congrats on your first Saint Laurent bag! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mekj1986

Here's my new baby! Literally still in the car home but couldn't wait to get it out. It's the medium College bag in "prune purple"

I haven't seen this colour before.. I was going for grey but this is so so beautiful and a bit different compared to the standard burgundy for Autumn/Winter


----------



## obscurity7

mekj1986 said:


> Here's my new baby! Literally still in the car home but couldn't wait to get it out. It's the medium College bag in "prune purple"
> 
> I haven't seen this colour before.. I was going for grey but this is so so beautiful and a bit different compared to the standard burgundy for Autumn/Winter


Oh my word that's beautiful! I'd be taking it out in the car too!


----------



## mekj1986

haha, thanks.. I felt like a total loser but I just wanted to hold it


----------



## AtlDesigner

mekj1986 said:


> haha, thanks.. I felt like a total loser but I just wanted to hold it



It's gorgeous!  I also saw your post on the Gucci Disco thread and it made me go look at the bag again. [emoji7]  I have to agree like I like this one twice as much too.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi ladies

Excited to share my first Saint Laurent bag purchase - the shopper tote in Wine. I took advantage of the Saks buy and save sale last week. I was on the fence about it before I received it, but I totally fell in love when I open the box.


----------



## pepita_anne

mekj1986 said:


> Here's my new baby! Literally still in the car home but couldn't wait to get it out. It's the medium College bag in "prune purple"
> 
> I haven't seen this colour before.. I was going for grey but this is so so beautiful and a bit different compared to the standard burgundy for Autumn/Winter



Love the color!


----------



## mekj1986

AtlDesigner said:


> It's gorgeous!  I also saw your post on the Gucci Disco thread and it made me go look at the bag again. [emoji7]  I have to agree like I like this one twice as much too.


honestly, I suffered some buyers remorse overnight since it was so much more expensive but I'm 99% sure I will keep it.. I'm just not used to spending so much lol


----------



## mekj1986

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3458135
> View attachment 3458136
> View attachment 3458137
> View attachment 3458138
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Excited to share my first Saint Laurent bag purchase - the shopper tote in Wine. I took advantage of the Saks buy and save sale last week. I was on the fence about it before I received it, but I totally fell in love when I open the box.


that is beautiful!!! I think the tote will be my next bag!


----------



## barbee

mekj1986 said:


> Here's my new baby! Literally still in the car home but couldn't wait to get it out. It's the medium College bag in "prune purple"
> 
> I haven't seen this colour before.. I was going for grey but this is so so beautiful and a bit different compared to the standard burgundy for Autumn/Winter


This color looks beautiful with your grey sweater.  Could you give us some modeling pics?  I am seriously thinking about this bag--just don't know if the size might be an inch too small for me.  The larger size might be an inch or two too large.  How tall are you?  Is your bag lambskin or calfskin? Thanks!!


----------



## mekj1986

barbee said:


> This color looks beautiful with your grey sweater.  Could you give us some modeling pics?  I am seriously thinking about this bag--just don't know if the size might be an inch too small for me.  The larger size might be an inch or two too large.  How tall are you?  Is your bag lambskin or calfskin? Thanks!!


Thank you! I really haven't been able to capture the colour on camera yet but I'll keep trying.. more purple than burgundy. I'm 5'4'' and felt that this was just right.. the large was what I wanted but it was too big and the main reason I didn't like it was that the strap is only shoulder length so there was no cross body option.. and I have a short torso lol so if anyone could make it work I could but sadly, no


----------



## barbee

mekj1986 said:


> Thank you! I really haven't been able to capture the colour on camera yet but I'll keep trying.. more purple than burgundy. I'm 5'4'' and felt that this was just right.. the large was what I wanted but it was too big and the main reason I didn't like it was that the strap is only shoulder length so there was no cross body option.. and I have a short torso lol so if anyone could make it work I could but sadly, no


I am certainly loving your pics!! I am 2 inches taller than you, but think this size will be fine.  I do love that color also. While it's not the "normal" neutral, I would call it neutral. Thanks so much for the pictures!


----------



## natalia0128

My newest baby sac de jour in pale pink


----------



## KK39

obscurity7 said:


> Oh my word that's beautiful! I'd be taking it out in the car too!


Absolutely STUNNING color!! Congrats!


----------



## spylove22

mekj1986 said:


> Here's my new baby! Literally still in the car home but couldn't wait to get it out. It's the medium College bag in "prune purple"
> 
> I haven't seen this colour before.. I was going for grey but this is so so beautiful and a bit different compared to the standard burgundy for Autumn/Winter



Really cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Venessa84

natalia0128 said:


> My newest baby sac de jour in pale pink



Love it!


----------



## barbee

I also purchased the medium College bag in Prune Purple.  I love it!


----------



## Aluxe

Newest member of the family:


----------



## Venessa84

Aluxe said:


> Newest member of the family:



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Aluxe

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks Vanessa84!


----------



## natalia0128

Aluxe said:


> Newest member of the family:


Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## beachkaka

I have got this cutie in burgundy color, it always captured some purple-ish undertone in photo, but in real life under natural sun light, it is a true burgundy.


----------



## Aluxe

natalia0128 said:


> Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks so much! I'm loving it.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

barbee said:


> I also purchased the medium College bag in Prune Purple.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470014


 How lovely!! Congratulations on your new purchase! Fabulous colour! Would you mind to share your look with this purse?


----------



## barbee

Matryoshka.ca said:


> How lovely!! Congratulations on your new purchase! Fabulous colour! Would you mind to share your look with this purse?


Thank you! I will try to post a modeling pic in the next few days.  I have not yet used the bag.


----------



## OSURxTN

mekj1986 said:


> Thank you! I really haven't been able to capture the colour on camera yet but I'll keep trying.. more purple than burgundy. I'm 5'4'' and felt that this was just right.. the large was what I wanted but it was too big and the main reason I didn't like it was that the strap is only shoulder length so there was no cross body option.. and I have a short torso lol so if anyone could make it work I could but sadly, no



Gorgeous!


----------



## mekj1986

barbee said:


> I also purchased the medium College bag in Prune Purple.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470014


such a good size, isn't it?


----------



## mekj1986

OSURxTN said:


> Gorgeous!


thank you!


----------



## barbee

mekj1986 said:


> such a good size, isn't it?


Yes, it really is a great size.  I seem to be moving away from larger bags to this smaller size, so have downsized wallet and makeup bag. I just love the style of this bag!


----------



## barbee

So here is my mod shot.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3472941


Sorry I posted this twice!


----------



## barbee

So here is my mod shot.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Love this Barbee!  I've been looking at the College bag for a while now and have gone back and forth between the sizes. Is this the medium?  It's such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> Love this Barbee!  I've been looking at the College bag for a while now and have gone back and forth between the sizes. Is this the medium?  It's such a gorgeous bag!


Thank you!  And yes it is the medium--it is a very comfortable size for me.  I did save money by buying it from Selfridges.  Their prices online have the VAT taken out already, so the extras are  shipping and import duties. When they had Gucci Disco bags it was a real deal, as they fell under the import duty minimum, but have not seen them lately.


----------



## mekj1986

barbee said:


> Yes, it really is a great size.  I seem to be moving away from larger bags to this smaller size, so have downsized wallet and makeup bag. I just love the style of this bag!


I was shocked to find that it even fit my iPad mini inside!! really deceptive and could definitely fit a full sized wallet for those not wanting to down size!


----------



## amy_86

Just received my baby monogram today. Its a pretty  however i find it too small for my daily usage. I cant fit anything else except my wallet and iphone 6 plus (in otterbox). Im not sure whether to keep it or get a smaller/medium college/monogram


----------



## franr

amy_86 said:


> Just received my baby monogram today. Its a pretty  however i find it too small for my daily usage. I cant fit anything else except my wallet and iphone 6 plus (in otterbox). Im not sure whether to keep it or get a smaller/medium college/monogram
> 
> View attachment 3474583



Thanks for sharing your pic. I'm thinking about purchasing thus bag, can you tell me if your iPhone can fit in the back pocket? It's one of the features I've been looking for in a small cross body. Thanks.


----------



## amy_86

franr said:


> Thanks for sharing your pic. I'm thinking about purchasing thus bag, can you tell me if your iPhone can fit in the back pocket? It's one of the features I've been looking for in a small cross body. Thanks.



Welcome ^^
Is your iPhone is the regular or plus ? Mine is a plus therefore it won't fit at the back. And because I am using otterbox (a case with at least 3 layers), my bag can only fit a lipstick, the phone and a small purse. I have seen forumer here can fit at least another card case due to smaller phone/thinner casing  hope it helps


----------



## borisova

my small collection


----------



## bubbleloba

borisova said:


> my small collection


Wow! That is a great collection of Muse 2s.


----------



## Piarpreet

borisova said:


> my small collection



When is this bag from? I like it


----------



## borisova

bubbleloba said:


> Wow! That is a great collection of Muse 2s.


thank u  my fav bag


----------



## borisova

Piarpreet said:


> When is this bag from? I like it


diff years since 2006 as i remember, but i'm not sure! after rebranding saint laurent doesn't have so pretty muse2 bags in my opinion


----------



## Aluxe

borisova said:


> my small collection


That brown croc muse 2 [emoji7]


----------



## lilac28

I've been lurking in the SL forum enjoying seeing everyone's YSL bags.  I think I can finally join with my recent clearance Winners find (TJ Maxx). It's the Trois Clous croc embossed satchel. I wanted a monogram YSL but this bag just seemed so lovely. Thx for letting me share


----------



## dotty8

barbee said:


> So here is my mod shot.
> View attachment 3472945



Gorgeous bag  Btw, I believe my parents have a similar kitchen, hehe


----------



## bbcerisette66

barbee said:


> So here is my mod shot.
> View attachment 3472945


Look really nice on you. 
I love this bag. 
Could you tell me the exact weight of this bag with the shoulder strap 
Thank you


----------



## barbee

bbcerisette66 said:


> Look really nice on you.
> I love this bag.
> Could you tell me the exact weight of this bag with the shoulder strap
> Thank you


I  checked on a few sites, and the weight of this bag is not listed.  I suppose that is why you asked!  I do not have a way to weigh the bag, but the chain is surprisingly lightweight and the bag does not feel heavy to me.  Since the bag has the part leather strap on the chain, that definitely helps, so the chain does not cut in to your shoulder.  I wish I could help you more.


----------



## bbcerisette66

barbee said:


> I  checked on a few sites, and the weight of this bag is not listed.  I suppose that is why you asked!  I do not have a way to weigh the bag, but the chain is surprisingly lightweight and the bag does not feel heavy to me.  Since the bag has the part leather strap on the chain, that definitely helps, so the chain does not cut in to your shoulder.  I wish I could help you more.


Thank you very much


----------



## leechiyong

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3483324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking in the SL forum enjoying seeing everyone's YSL bags.  I think I can finally join with my recent clearance Winners find (TJ Maxx). It's the Trois Clous croc embossed satchel. I wanted a monogram YSL but this bag just seemed so lovely. Thx for letting me share


I've always loved this bag.  She's a beauty.  Congrats!


----------



## Brandon4268

I have 4 YSL woc's. I got my first one in May of this year. I love the uniqueness of the envelope silhouette & the striking gold hardware. I have three of the larger sizes which are a pretty good size. I own one small woc, it was very limited & although it is pretty small, i disregarded that because it was so pretty lol. I am a little paranoid because most of mine are limited edition so im very protective of them but YSL seems to have a lifetime warranty & offers repairs(for a cost). The leather is super durable. A sales associate at YSL shared a secret with me..she said, if you open up your woc you can detach the chain & say you have a regular ysl wallet..you can open the wallet and tuck the chain in & snap it closed and use it as a mini woc. I have a regular ysl wallet so this was super helpful of her & awesome that i can use it as a functional woc if i wanted.


----------



## Lover Girl

Ok here it goes! I got my first Saint Laurent bag! So excited it arrived and is absolutely gorgeous! The Large Monogram Satchel in the color earth!


----------



## Zahzah

OMG that's such a nice bag. What is the colour earth like?


----------



## Zahzah

Lover Girl said:


> Ok here it goes! I got my first Saint Laurent bag! So excited it arrived and is absolutely gorgeous! The Large Monogram Satchel in the color earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497953



Have you got a modelling pic of it. 
The colour earth on the website looks a little like a lighter grey but this looks s but darker but it looks so nice.


----------



## lilac28

leechiyong said:


> I've always loved this bag.  She's a beauty.  Congrats!


Thx so much! It doesn't seem to be a popular style as I could find no info here on TPF but it's a great bag


----------



## Lover Girl

Zahzah said:


> Have you got a modelling pic of it.
> The colour earth on the website looks a little like a lighter grey but this looks s but darker but it looks so nice.


Yes  I will take a pic when I get home! It's darker in person but i think with sunlight it will resemble the color online! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## Lover Girl

Zahzah said:


> Have you got a modelling pic of it.
> The colour earth on the website looks a little like a lighter grey but this looks s but darker but it looks so nice.





Zahzah said:


> Have you got a modelling pic of it.
> The colour earth on the website looks a little like a lighter grey but this looks s but darker but it looks so nice.



Here's a pic of it in some light. It can definitely change colors!


----------



## rycechica1016

baby sac de jour in bronze grey! [emoji173]️


----------



## Zahzah

Lover Girl said:


> Here's a pic of it in some light. It can definitely change colors!
> View attachment 3498738



Looks so nice! Enjoy!


----------



## PIPET83

My first sac de jour...[emoji108][emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## bbcerisette66

PIPET83 said:


> My first sac de jour...[emoji108][emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502861


Crazy bag. I love it !!!!


----------



## lilac28

PIPET83 said:


> My first sac de jour...[emoji108][emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502861


Love this!! May I ask where u purchased  from? The camo pattern  seems to be sold out everywhere


----------



## PIPET83

lilac28 said:


> Love this!! May I ask where u purchased  from? The camo pattern  seems to be sold out everywhere



Hi. Directly from a saint Laurent boutique in México. But maybe this one survived because it is the men style. It is really big.


----------



## zoezee

I am absolutely in love with my chain wallet. I purchased this from the Saint Laurent Vienna store (with a nice return on the tax!). The sales assistant was so lovely and made it such a memorable purchase. As Vienna was the early part of my trip, I had to carry this baby in my carry on luggage everywhere. I think I cared about it more than my passport haha! I am in love with it and can't wait to finally wear it.


----------



## lilac28

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Directly from a saint Laurent boutique in México. But maybe this one survived because it is the men style. It is really big.


Thx for letting me know. Bigger bags r great IMO. Enjoy him!


----------



## lilac28

zoezee said:


> I am absolutely in love with my chain wallet. I purchased this from the Saint Laurent Vienna store (with a nice return on the tax!). The sales assistant was so lovely and made it such a memorable purchase. As Vienna was the early part of my trip, I had to carry this baby in my carry on luggage everywhere. I think I cared about it more than my passport haha! I am in love with it and can't wait to finally wear it.



Very pretty! It's always fun to pick up something lovely while travelling.


----------



## theonlylily

@zoezee, I love your chain wallet!


----------



## zoezee

theonlylily said:


> @zoezee, I love your chain wallet!





lilac28 said:


> Very pretty! It's always fun to pick up something lovely while travelling.



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## CluelessinTexas

zoezee said:


> I am absolutely in love with my chain wallet. I purchased this from the Saint Laurent Vienna store (with a nice return on the tax!). The sales assistant was so lovely and made it such a memorable purchase. As Vienna was the early part of my trip, I had to carry this baby in my carry on luggage everywhere. I think I cared about it more than my passport haha! I am in love with it and can't wait to finally wear it.


----------



## CluelessinTexas

I was considering buying my girlfriend a YSL clutch, but I also like the woc


----------



## theonlylily

I just purchased this Classic Medium Monogram Satchel with black matte enamel hardware! 
I was in the store deciding between the chain wallet or the sac du jour, but when I walked around the store, this baby caught my eye! My mom who was with me at the time, really liked this bag as well. It was unique and different because of the black on black. The SA who was helping me out told me that it was mainly available in the Flagship store and they have to order the bag twice, because so many people wanted this bag. There were only two left in the store, one on display and one in the back (which I got)!

I'm so excited about my purchase! 
I haven't found any reviews on the forum or on YouTube about this bag in particular, but I encourage you all to give this bag a go!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

theonlylily said:


> I just purchased this Classic Medium Monogram Satchel with black matte enamel hardware!
> I was in the store deciding between the chain wallet or the sac du jour, but when I walked around the store, this baby caught my eye! My mom who was with me at the time, really liked this bag as well. It was unique and different because of the black on black. The SA who was helping me out told me that it was mainly available in the Flagship store and they have to order the bag twice, because so many people wanted this bag. There were only two left in the store, one on display and one in the back (which I got)!
> 
> I'm so excited about my purchase!
> I haven't found any reviews on the forum or on YouTube about this bag in particular, but I encourage you all to give this bag a go!



I've read some people on TPF don't like this pattern very much, but I love the mix in the quilting!! Congratulations, so glad you got something you love!


----------



## theonlylily

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've read some people on TPF don't like this pattern very much, but I love the mix in the quilting!! Congratulations, so glad you got something you love!



Thank you! 
The quilting was what drew me to the bag. It's unique, which I love. I did hear that people didn't like it, but I prefer this mix over the all chevron pattern (which I'll only get in the woc).


----------



## Sikuriina

Gorgeous!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Very classy and elegant. J'adore Yves Saint Laurent [emoji106]


----------



## CluelessinTexas

It's very nice!


----------



## diorme

Dressed up grey WOC (I dress it down too)


----------



## vanillabaglover

Hello. Could you guys help me to decide on keeping this WOC or not? The color is grey pearl as described, with gold chain. How do you think about this combination? Or should I exchange it with black leather gold chain ? (I have a black miu miu clutch, and ysl patent nude clutch)


----------



## sparkleswirl

vanillabaglover said:


> Hello. Could you guys help me to decide on keeping this WOC or not? The color is grey pearl as described, with gold chain. How do you think about this combination? Or should I exchange it with black leather gold chain ? (I have a black miu miu clutch, and ysl patent nude clutch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520936


I think it would look great in black


----------



## justa9url

vanillabaglover said:


> Hello. Could you guys help me to decide on keeping this WOC or not? The color is grey pearl as described, with gold chain. How do you think about this combination? Or should I exchange it with black leather gold chain ? (I have a black miu miu clutch, and ysl patent nude clutch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520936


I love the grey! Seeing as you already have an option in black, I would keep the grey. And I haven't seen this one around much whereas the black one seems to be everyone's first choice. This would look great if you like to wear black (or any dark colour) because it would stand out more. Hth!


----------



## cam37

Hi there 
I'm looking to buy a college bag In medium and am just wondering if anyone has a picture of the inside and what you can fit in it.  Also if possible the inside of the woc.  There are so many lovely bags on this thread it makes me want one of each!


----------



## lee_dya

vanillabaglover said:


> Hello. Could you guys help me to decide on keeping this WOC or not? The color is grey pearl as described, with gold chain. How do you think about this combination? Or should I exchange it with black leather gold chain ? (I have a black miu miu clutch, and ysl patent nude clutch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520936


I personally love the colour, but it is your bag.. you have to love it, I think if you are not in love with the colour, you should exchange it with whatever you love. From my past experience, I tried to expand my collections with some variety of colours that I don't love and those bag ended up just sitting in my closet because I always pick something else.  The grey colour is gorgeous tho and not around much like black woc. Good luck deciding =)


----------



## Bisousdj

My mini SLP collection
Sdj in red and monogram leather satchel in earth!


----------



## Tiny Love

My beautiful (high school bag).


----------



## Bee-licious

Tiny Love said:


> My beautiful (high school bag).


I love this so much!


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Brandon4268 said:


> I have 4 YSL woc's. I got my first one in May of this year. I love the uniqueness of the envelope silhouette & the striking gold hardware. I have three of the larger sizes which are a pretty good size. I own one small woc, it was very limited & although it is pretty small, i disregarded that because it was so pretty lol. I am a little paranoid because most of mine are limited edition so im very protective of them but YSL seems to have a lifetime warranty & offers repairs(for a cost). The leather is super durable. A sales associate at YSL shared a secret with me..she said, if you open up your woc you can detach the chain & say you have a regular ysl wallet..you can open the wallet and tuck the chain in & snap it closed and use it as a mini woc. I have a regular ysl wallet so this was super helpful of her & awesome that i can use it as a functional woc if i wanted.



OMG the 1st and the 3rd bag, soo beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## leth88

Hi all 

So in love with my clutch until I've read about the poor quality and service at SL, therefore I will not buy anymore SL bag for the time being...how are your experiences with  ur bag?


----------



## leechiyong

leth88 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So in love with my clutch until I've read about the poor quality and service at SL, therefore I will not buy anymore SL bag for the time being...how are your experiences with  ur bag?


Such a gorgeous clutch!  Beautiful photo too!

My SLP?  I've had it about a year and it has some parts where they dye faded/wore off (white spots) and the corners are showing wear, but nothing as quickly as some of the other members have seen.  I can definitely see how some are frustrated/disappointed/angry at the durability, but I absolutely adore the bag I purchased.  It isn't a brand I'll make an effort to buy, but if a bag blows me away, I won't object either.


----------



## leth88

leechiyong said:


> Such a gorgeous clutch!  Beautiful photo too!
> 
> My SLP?  I've had it about a year and it has some parts where they dye faded/wore off (white spots) and the corners are showing wear, but nothing as quickly as some of the other members have seen.  I can definitely see how some are frustrated/disappointed/angry at the durability, but I absolutely adore the bag I purchased.  It isn't a brand I'll make an effort to buy, but if a bag blows me away, I won't object either.



Thank you! 
Yes definitely like u said, if it's not a special piece I wouldn't buy it either


----------



## the_metal_guru

leth88 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So in love with my clutch until I've read about the poor quality and service at SL, therefore I will not buy anymore SL bag for the time being...how are your experiences with  ur bag?



Leth88 I'm in love!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] That clutch is divine!


----------



## leth88

the_metal_guru said:


> Leth88 I'm in love!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] That clutch is divine!


Thank youuuuu :*


----------



## anan

theonlylily said:


> I just purchased this Classic Medium Monogram Satchel with black matte enamel hardware!
> I was in the store deciding between the chain wallet or the sac du jour, but when I walked around the store, this baby caught my eye! My mom who was with me at the time, really liked this bag as well. It was unique and different because of the black on black. The SA who was helping me out told me that it was mainly available in the Flagship store and they have to order the bag twice, because so many people wanted this bag. There were only two left in the store, one on display and one in the back (which I got)!
> 
> I'm so excited about my purchase!
> I haven't found any reviews on the forum or on YouTube about this bag in particular, but I encourage you all to give this bag a go!




How's the black hardware holding up on this bag, I'm thinking of getting the same one in small.


----------



## mollylope

Just got this guy!


----------



## the_metal_guru

mollylope said:


> Just got this guy!



Gorgeous Mollylope. I love your style too! The plaid with the cuff etc. It exudes a very nonchalant rock n roll feel. Perfect for some Saint Laurent.


----------



## Forex

I brought my canvas chYc out today and notice that the bag is extremely dry. Any recommendations to restore this to its beauty? I love this style and plan on using it for many more years so i hope i can do something with it. TIA


----------



## Sery Brazil

Alice26 said:


> My Black and White WOC [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450086
> 
> 
> IG @aliceandwil


Absolutely beautiful! I've been eyeing this WOC forever and relentlessly looked for it, there is a new one on Neiman's, all white with black edging which is just as beautiful but I held out hope that I would somehow find the all white and I did!!! Found one on ebay and messaged the seller asap, and she is on her way to me!!!


----------



## the_metal_guru

Hi everyone. I thought I would share my new Sac de Jour [emoji5]; my first ever Saint Laurent bag (and most definitely not my last). It is the black grained leather with black enamel hardware. I thought the black hardware rocked it up a bit and matched my rock n roll aesthetic.


----------



## supernatcat

the_metal_guru said:


> Hi everyone. I thought I would share my new Sac de Jour [emoji5]; my first ever Saint Laurent bag (and most definitely not my last). It is the black grained leather with black enamel hardware. I thought the black hardware rocked it up a bit and matched my rock n roll aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 3533335
> View attachment 3533336
> View attachment 3533337



Love it! Didn't know whether to decide for grained or croc. Was really tough!  at the end i went for croc.


----------



## the_metal_guru

supernatcat said:


> Love it! Didn't know whether to decide for grained or croc. Was really tough!  at the end i went for croc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534489



That is gorgeous supernatcat! I love how structured and rigid the croc is. My only annoyance with the grained is that the opening of the bag doesn't remain very straight. You can see how it is quite wavy in my photo and I've noticed that in other photos of the grained. It seems that Saint Laurent have attempted to reduce weight with the new Sac de Jour: lining in fine leather as opposed to suede, removing inner slot pockets etc. So I wonder if this has removed some of the rigidity of the bag. The croc seems to have retained this stiffness and structure that I love, so perhaps I should have gone for croc!


----------



## Venessa84

the_metal_guru said:


> Hi everyone. I thought I would share my new Sac de Jour [emoji5]; my first ever Saint Laurent bag (and most definitely not my last). It is the black grained leather with black enamel hardware. I thought the black hardware rocked it up a bit and matched my rock n roll aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 3533335
> View attachment 3533336
> View attachment 3533337





supernatcat said:


> Love it! Didn't know whether to decide for grained or croc. Was really tough!  at the end i went for croc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534489



Both are gorgeous!


----------



## supernatcat

the_metal_guru said:


> That is gorgeous supernatcat! I love how structured and rigid the croc is. My only annoyance with the grained is that the opening of the bag doesn't remain very straight. You can see how it is quite wavy in my photo and I've noticed that in other photos of the grained. It seems that Saint Laurent have attempted to reduce weight with the new Sac de Jour: lining in fine leather as opposed to suede, removing inner slot pockets etc. So I wonder if this has removed some of the rigidity of the bag. The croc seems to have retained this stiffness and structure that I love, so perhaps I should have gone for croc!



Thank you! Your concern was my reason to decide for the croc - I was thinking that esp. the wavy corners would totally annoy me also because I have chosen a baby version and I would fill it up. But I had quite a journey (see other thread "need urgent help") ordering two identical bags with defects until I kept the third order. 

By the way, even though we have the same bags I do consider them to be very different in the appearance and I could not decide which one is better. I still love the grainy one. 

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## supernatcat

Ps.: love the scarf on the bag!


----------



## JamieGrayson

theonlylily said:


> I just purchased this Classic Medium Monogram Satchel with black matte enamel hardware!
> I was in the store deciding between the chain wallet or the sac du jour, but when I walked around the store, this baby caught my eye! My mom who was with me at the time, really liked this bag as well. It was unique and different because of the black on black. The SA who was helping me out told me that it was mainly available in the Flagship store and they have to order the bag twice, because so many people wanted this bag. There were only two left in the store, one on display and one in the back (which I got)!
> 
> I'm so excited about my purchase!
> I haven't found any reviews on the forum or on YouTube about this bag in particular, but I encourage you all to give this bag a go!


Obsessed wit this bag!  Enjoy it!


----------



## TeeLVee

Hello everyone! It's my first Saint Laurent bag and I'd like to share it with you. An Emmanuelle bucket bag which I will be using this Yuletide season. [emoji4]


----------



## the_metal_guru

Divine TeeLVee! I am a huge fan of bucket bags!


----------



## fnnbags

I am thin


amy_86 said:


> Just received my baby monogram today. Its a pretty  however i find it too small for my daily usage. I cant fit anything else except my wallet and iphone 6 plus (in otterbox). Im not sure whether to keep it or get a smaller/medium college/monogram
> 
> View attachment 3474583


hey I am planning to buy this baby size, can i see picture when you wearing it? is it that small?


----------



## TeeLVee

the_metal_guru said:


> Divine TeeLVee! I am a huge fan of bucket bags!



Thank you the_metal_guru! [emoji4] Your Sac De Jour is absolutely beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## VVItalia

Sac de Jour


----------



## addictedtosaintlaurent

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3272779
> 
> 
> Classic Medium SL Tassel Satchel in White Croc Embossed Leather ~
> 
> Unavailable on website but some boutiques might have them, all you have to do is ask[emoji4]




OMG!! Never seen this color before :o I own the same bag in the light grey so called "fog" color but really love the white combo as well!


----------



## pinksands

Does anyone know if I can sell get hold of a monogram camera bag anywhere??


----------



## aa12

supernatcat said:


> Love it! Didn't know whether to decide for grained or croc. Was really tough!  at the end i went for croc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534489


beautiful! Do you find it heavy? Most who have bought the croc have complained that the bag is so heavy!


----------



## anan

theonlylily said:


> I just purchased this Classic Medium Monogram Satchel with black matte enamel hardware!
> I was in the store deciding between the chain wallet or the sac du jour, but when I walked around the store, this baby caught my eye! My mom who was with me at the time, really liked this bag as well. It was unique and different because of the black on black. The SA who was helping me out told me that it was mainly available in the Flagship store and they have to order the bag twice, because so many people wanted this bag. There were only two left in the store, one on display and one in the back (which I got)!
> 
> I'm so excited about my purchase!
> I haven't found any reviews on the forum or on YouTube about this bag in particular, but I encourage you all to give this bag a go!



How much can fit in the medium size of this bag?


----------



## supernatcat

aa12 said:


> beautiful! Do you find it heavy? Most who have bought the croc have complained that the bag is so heavy!


I wouldn't consider croc as a heavy bag. First because its a baby size. Second it depends which lining is inside - I have one of the newer versions and inside is smooth leather instead of suede. Last but not least I put just few things inside: 0.33 water bottle, LV mini pochette as a wallet, nylon shopping bag, earphones & iphone wire, lipgloss and an umbrella (optional). 

I've read that the baby has the following weight:
- croc: 1.15 kg
- grainy: 0.79 kg. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Hi everyone,
Just received these today as early Christmas treats, I'm so in love


----------



## baghagg

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received these today as early Christmas treats, I'm so in love


So beautiful - merry Christmas!


----------



## duonganhng90

My first ever Saint Laurent purchase, I played it safe and got a baby Sac De Jour in black. I love it, it's not too big nor too small for my everyday use


----------



## pldavie81

My very first Saint Laurent purchase. I am absolutely smitten with this bag [emoji173]️


----------



## lolalein

pldavie81 said:


> View attachment 3554218
> 
> 
> My very first Saint Laurent purchase. I am absolutely smitten with this bag [emoji173]️



It's beautiful [emoji7] 
Looks like chanel jumbo


----------



## pldavie81

lolalein said:


> It's beautiful [emoji7]
> Looks like chanel jumbo



Thanks! Agreed, the bags are similar.


----------



## leechiyong

pldavie81 said:


> View attachment 3554218
> 
> 
> My very first Saint Laurent purchase. I am absolutely smitten with this bag [emoji173]️


I adore that color!  Congrats!


----------



## pldavie81

leechiyong said:


> I adore that color!  Congrats!


I love the color as well; thanks so much!


----------



## lolalein

pldavie81 said:


> Thanks! Agreed, the bags are similar.



Could you wear also cross body ?


----------



## pldavie81

lolalein said:


> Could you wear also cross body ?



I'm fairly tall, so the bag sits a little higher than I would like when wearing cross body. I assume someone shorter could get away with it.


----------



## MissSteel

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received these today as early Christmas treats, I'm so in love



I need that SDJ in my life!


----------



## tv_vt1809

MissSteel said:


> I need that SDJ in my life!


Thanks hun! I'm loving it


----------



## clairmyk

lolalein said:


> Could you wear also cross body ?



I can wear it cross body but I'm 5"2 (:


----------



## ryrybaby12

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received these today as early Christmas treats, I'm so in love



What color is this sac de jour?


----------



## Mummybuffy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302159878912?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
 Please help me authenticate this.  I'm 100% sure it's okay but the buyer says not.  It's from the Yves Saint Laurent Byzantine Collection late 1990s.
Thanks.


----------



## gatorpooh

Toasting to my new MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN PALE GOLD GRAINED MATELASSÉ METALLIC LEATHER
Purchased from the Saint Laurent boutique in Orlando
Perfect for nights out [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## leechiyong

gatorpooh said:


> Toasting to my new MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN PALE GOLD GRAINED MATELASSÉ METALLIC LEATHER
> Purchased from the Saint Laurent boutique in Orlando
> Perfect for nights out [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3556419


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## MrsO

My WOC in Blush


----------



## Venessa84

Picked up this perfect clutch yesterday. Love that it has no hardware so no worries about mismatching. It's also the perfect size (not too small and not too big).


----------



## gatorpooh

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you! I actually exchanged it for the larger size


----------



## jodielw_

I ordered this clutch online thinking it was Black but it turned out to be Dark Green when I received it. I could've exchanged it but ended up falling in love with the color [emoji173]️


----------



## PIPET83

Lovely clutch.  [emoji120]


----------



## EJsMommy1

Everyone's bags are gorgeous! Here is my first YSL


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Me and my Cabas Chyc in Lizard-Embossed Leather! My first ever luxury bag purchase. Seriously, I had zero idea they even had lizard-embossed leather until I chanced across this bag preloved, and it really is my favourite thing ever. 

It transitions from a "regular" dark calf leather which has been imprinted at the sides to a very very matte lighter grey in the middle (down the long part of the Y) and it's super resistant to scratches and wear. The corners haven't really worn very well and neither have the handles, but that last one can be solved with a couple of tiny scarves


----------



## tv_vt1809

ryrybaby12 said:


> What color is this sac de jour?


Sorry I totally missed your question. It is the new grey with contrast white stitching.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Just sharing a photo of me wearing my College bag. You may also notice that I have found a way to shorten the chain length when wearing by connecting the ends inside the bag instead of the normal way. At first I found the chain length of this bag too long for petite girls like me, so excited to find a way around this issue.


----------



## ryrybaby12

tv_vt1809 said:


> Sorry I totally missed your question. It is the new grey with contrast white stitching.



It's really pretty


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received these today as early Christmas treats, I'm so in love



Oh wow - the white contrast stitching really reminds me of the Birkin, in a good way! Lovely piece!


----------



## nashpoo

My baby sac de jour [emoji854]


----------



## nashpoo

tv_vt1809 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just received these today as early Christmas treats, I'm so in love



Your sac de jour is so nice!! I wasn't sure about the white stitching from the stock photos but it's gorgeous in your picture [emoji7]


----------



## ryrybaby12

tv_vt1809 said:


> Sorry I totally missed your question. It is the new grey with contrast white stitching.



Is it the baby or small size?


----------



## tv_vt1809

nashpoo said:


> Your sac de jour is so nice!! I wasn't sure about the white stitching from the stock photos but it's gorgeous in your picture [emoji7]


Thank you dear, it is indeed much nicer and unique yet classic in real life than in photos


----------



## tv_vt1809

It's the baby size but they do come in small as well.


----------



## tv_vt1809

ryrybaby12 said:


> Is it the baby or small size?


It's the baby size but they do come in small size as well.


----------



## ryrybaby12

tv_vt1809 said:


> It's the baby size but they do come in small size as well.



It does?  At the boutique?


----------



## tv_vt1809

ryrybaby12 said:


> It does?  At the boutique?


Yeah just saw both baby and small size in selfridges yesterday so I'm pretty sure the boutiques would have them.


----------



## Venessa84

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3570769
> 
> My baby sac de jour [emoji854]



I like this a lot!


----------



## SilverStCloud

tv_vt1809 said:


> Just sharing a photo of me wearing my College bag. You may also notice that I have found a way to shorten the chain length when wearing by connecting the ends inside the bag instead of the normal way. At first I found the chain length of this bag too long for petite girls like me, so excited to find a way around this issue. [emoji14][emoji3]


Will this method damage the edges of the flap over time?


----------



## tv_vt1809

SilverStCloud said:


> Will this method damage the edges of the flap over time?


Yeah I was thinking about this problem as well. So far I haven't seen any potential issue as the leather is very tough and thick while the metal strap is actually very light and does not really squeeze against the edges when wearing. I won't be doing this too often though, probably just once in a while when I want to carry the bag on the shoulder like this to avoid damaging the sides.


----------



## ChicAndStylish

Natalie99 said:


> My Babies.....


The light pink one is to die for, I just have to have it  Please tell me what color is it?  oh my goodness it's just fantastic


----------



## SerenaleviB

Gorgeous Black on black!


----------



## jng2b

My new baby! It was a complete surprise and a very unexpected gift from someone very generous [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## gatorpooh

My new to me Belle de Jour clutch. I was bummed when this was discontinued. It was never used and it's in excellent condition so I jumped at the chance to purchase it.


----------



## Acctt

Just got my first YSL Bag [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Venessa84

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3574404
> 
> 
> Just got my first YSL Bag [emoji92][emoji92]


Looking forward to seeing what it is.


----------



## Venessa84

gatorpooh said:


> My new to me Belle de Jour clutch. I was bummed when this was discontinued. It was never used and it's in excellent condition so I jumped at the chance to purchase it.


I got the same one new in December from the outlet.  I was super excited when she pulled it out.  It's such a great clutch.


----------



## kdoll

my newest addition [emoji177]


----------



## andforpoise

gatorpooh said:


> Toasting to my new MONOGRAM ENVELOPE CHAIN WALLET IN PALE GOLD GRAINED MATELASSÉ METALLIC LEATHER
> Purchased from the Saint Laurent boutique in Orlando
> Perfect for nights out [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3556419



Wow that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ChicAndStylish

Here she is, my new College bag with GHW  
How you ladies manage with the long strap? It's just too long for me, how can I shorten it? Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## EJsMommy1

SerenaleviB said:


> View attachment 3573301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Black on black!



Gorgeous!! This is the next YSL bag I want! It is beautiful. How long have you had it? Does the paint on the logo or chain chip off at all?


----------



## lv in yyc

ChicAndStylish said:


> Here she is, my new College bag with GHW
> How you ladies manage with the long strap? It's just too long for me, how can I shorten it? Any suggestion is welcome.



Congrats on your new beautiful bag. Is it a medium? And do you mind sharing what kind of leather is it?


----------



## ChicAndStylish

lv in yyc said:


> Congrats on your new beautiful bag. Is it a medium? And do you mind sharing what kind of leather is it?


Thank you! Yes, it's a medium. It's lambskin, but it doesn't scratch easily, like with nails.


----------



## Nicky75

The Cassandre clutch -- the best clutch I've owned!


----------



## xoapplevxo

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3558115
> View attachment 3558116
> 
> Picked up this perfect clutch yesterday. Love that it has no hardware so no worries about mismatching. It's also the perfect size (not too small and not too big).


What is the leather? Planning ro get one too. [emoji8]


----------



## Roku

Fell so much in love with this little wallet on chain WOC in black hardware, that I picked one up in both black and bone (porcellano). It's my current fave!


----------



## Msacs

Got this today. Chained Wallet in Ivory in Gold HW.


----------



## leechiyong

Msacs said:


> Got this today. Chained Wallet in Ivory in Gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593948


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## afashionista

Just got this last night! (First I purchased it with the black hardware but it started chipping so I decided to to go with silver instead)


----------



## Msacs

leechiyong said:


> Stunning!  Congrats!


Thanks. I was in need of a small nice, white convertible, handsfree piece to wear for morning weddings or garden parties. Something light for summer too.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Msacs said:


> Got this today. Chained Wallet in Ivory in Gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593948


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Designerhbgirl

afashionista said:


> Just got this last night! (First I purchased it with the black hardware but it started chipping so I decided to to go with silver instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594139


So pretty!!


----------



## emmaa11

Sorry if this is a wrong place to post a comment but I wanted to tell you guys something:

Just got the sac de jour bag in pink - small for 55% off at Farfetch.com - so yes 100% legit. Should i post a pic when it arrives here? It will come in a few short days. My first YSL - so happy to join the gang  
Emma from Sweden


----------



## twistandkiss

Finally got mine last week!!! So gorgeous! 
The Saint Laurent Large College bag


----------



## bbcerisette66

twistandkiss said:


> Finally got mine last week!!! So gorgeous!
> The Saint Laurent Large College bag


I love !!! And the colour is gorgeous !!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Holy moly that Burgundian large college is pure gorgeousness!!!


----------



## vaneysa

Sharing my first YSL! 
Funny how i first laid my eyes upon the large college but decided upon the medium in navy GHW! [emoji173]️


----------



## bbcerisette66

vaneysa said:


> Sharing my first YSL!
> Funny how i first laid my eyes upon the large college but decided upon the medium in navy GHW! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3605131


Just gorgeous !!!
My favorite bag by YSL.


----------



## leechiyong

vaneysa said:


> Sharing my first YSL!
> Funny how i first laid my eyes upon the large college but decided upon the medium in navy GHW! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3605131


The navy is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Colieolie

The Shopper tote in "coal". The bag is a dark grey colour.


----------



## leechiyong

Colieolie said:


> View attachment 3609024
> 
> 
> The Shopper tote in "coal". The bag is a dark grey colour.


Love the shade!  Congrats!


----------



## liz_

Roku said:


> Fell so much in love with this little wallet on chain WOC in black hardware, that I picked one up in both black and bone (porcellano). It's my current fave!
> View attachment 3591759



This is just gorgeous [emoji178] congrats


----------



## sarahcaitlin




----------



## leechiyong

sarahcaitlin said:


> View attachment 3616660


So beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

leechiyong said:


> So beautiful!  Congrats!



Thanks! [emoji846] I really love this bag!


----------



## Kmora

sarahcaitlin said:


> View attachment 3616660



I am looking at buying exactly this bag - is it worth the money?  comfortable? What does it fit? Wear and tear?


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Kmora said:


> I am looking at buying exactly this bag - is it worth the money?  comfortable? What does it fit? Wear and tear?



Hi, I think it is definitely worth the money, but that's just me. It's very comfortable and easy for me to use. I can fit all of my regular items: small-medium cosmetic bag, iPhone, LV cles with my keys inside, card holder, and Bluetooth headphones in a small case. There's a little room left and the bag can be expanded but that's what I like to carry and these items fit really nicely. I have zero wear and tear so far - purchased last Fall, but have only used a handful of times so far due to a busy schedule and rotating my bags on the days that I can wear them. Hope that helps! [emoji846]


----------



## Kmora

sarahcaitlin said:


> Hi, I think it is definitely worth the money, but that's just me. It's very comfortable and easy for me to use. I can fit all of my regular items: small-medium cosmetic bag, iPhone, LV cles with my keys inside, card holder, and Bluetooth headphones in a small case. There's a little room left and the bag can be expanded but that's what I like to carry and these items fit really nicely. I have zero wear and tear so far - purchased last Fall, but have only used a handful of times so far due to a busy schedule and rotating my bags on the days that I can wear them. Hope that helps! [emoji846]



Thank you! We seem to carry almost the same items so that is promising  would you think there is also space for sun glasses in a soft case (Ray Ban) during summer or is that too much? Seems like I need this bag in my collection


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Kmora said:


> Thank you! We seem to carry almost the same items so that is promising  would you think there is also space for sun glasses in a soft case (Ray Ban) during summer or is that too much? Seems like I need this bag in my collection



No problem! I'm not positive re: the sunglasses. I think they would probably fit if you used a more east/west cosmetic bag and placed them on top in the front, larger section of the bag. [emoji846]


----------



## yycc1234

My new YSL medium College Bag (colour: gunmetal)under different lighting!


----------



## Acctt

yycc1234 said:


> My new YSL medium College Bag (colour: gunmetal)under different lighting!
> View attachment 3622787
> View attachment 3622789



Omg it is beautiful!!! Mod shots


----------



## honeynh

Hello everyone! I'd like to share my new -MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN LIPSTICK FUCHSIA GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER - arrived today. I bought it online from Selfridges.com. Here are some pictures. If any of you are considering buying a fancy colored purse, this Saint Laurent is absolutely perfect. I had a tough time choosing between the blue majorelle and fuchsia. After receiving this today, I feel like getting one in every color! I also got a black card holder, as seen in pic.


----------



## honeynh

Here are a couple more pictures. They failed to upload earlier. Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

honeynh said:


> Here are a couple more pictures. They failed to upload earlier. Thanks!


Such a beautiful color.  Congrats!


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I have been on the fence about the size. Large vs medium and the color as well. Black vs burgundy. Selfridges has a color called Rouge legion. Looks maybe like LVs raisin but a little richer in color if that makes sense. What's a girl to do???? I love large bags but don't want it all stretched out.


----------



## vanilla_addict

My first YSL dark grey shopping tote


----------



## qgo

My very first Saint Laurent! So in love. Wanted her for so long. She's finally mine!


----------



## leechiyong

qgo said:


> My very first Saint Laurent! So in love. Wanted her for so long. She's finally mine!
> View attachment 3628804


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

honeynh said:


> View attachment 3624784
> View attachment 3624785
> View attachment 3624783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I'd like to share my new -MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN LIPSTICK FUCHSIA GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER - arrived today. I bought it online from Selfridges.com. Here are some pictures. If any of you are considering buying a fancy colored purse, this Saint Laurent is absolutely perfect. I had a tough time choosing between the blue majorelle and fuchsia. After receiving this today, I feel like getting one in every color! I also got a black card holder, as seen in pic.


These two are beautiful!! Classic.


----------



## Rhl2987

Roku said:


> Fell so much in love with this little wallet on chain WOC in black hardware, that I picked one up in both black and bone (porcellano). It's my current fave!
> View attachment 3591759


Love the black on black.


----------



## Rhl2987

vaneysa said:


> Sharing my first YSL!
> Funny how i first laid my eyes upon the large college but decided upon the medium in navy GHW! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3605131


The navy is gorgeous


----------



## Rhl2987

twistandkiss said:


> Finally got mine last week!!! So gorgeous!
> The Saint Laurent Large College bag


This is probably my favorite color I've seen!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ChicAndStylish said:


> Here she is, my new College bag with GHW
> How you ladies manage with the long strap? It's just too long for me, how can I shorten it? Any suggestion is welcome.


So pretty for everyday wear.


----------



## Lizg1996

theonlylily said:


> I just purchased this Classic Medium Monogram Satchel with black matte enamel hardware!
> I was in the store deciding between the chain wallet or the sac du jour, but when I walked around the store, this baby caught my eye! My mom who was with me at the time, really liked this bag as well. It was unique and different because of the black on black. The SA who was helping me out told me that it was mainly available in the Flagship store and they have to order the bag twice, because so many people wanted this bag. There were only two left in the store, one on display and one in the back (which I got)!
> 
> I'm so excited about my purchase!
> I haven't found any reviews on the forum or on YouTube about this bag in particular, but I encourage you all to give this bag a go!


I just bought a bigger version of that bag and am currently awaiting its arrival. Gorgeous bag! Love the black hardware and tri quilting.


----------



## Shoebaglady

My very first piece....the double zip wallet. It's incredibly beautifully and I'm wanting more....


----------



## makaylas_mommy

My girl on her way to the real estate office. Hubby bought me the perfect work bag!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone have the Rive Gauche Cabas? I would love to see it and modshots!


----------



## Lizg1996

My newest addition


----------



## baghagg

Lizg1996 said:


> My newest addition


I think I saw Kyle Richards caring this bag on this week's RHOBH episode.   It's very beautiful,  congrats!


----------



## Lizg1996

baghagg said:


> I think I saw Kyle Richards caring this bag on this week's RHOBH episode.   It's very beautiful,  congrats!


Thank you! I'm in love with this beauty. Oh yeah I did see that as well.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Lizg1996 said:


> My newest addition


It's so beautiful!! I also saw Kyle Richards with this bag. I think this is next on my list! Can you wear it crossbody if you're tall (5'7")? Does it have a particular style name? Huge congrats on getting this beauty!


----------



## Lizg1996

Designerhbgirl said:


> It's so beautiful!! I also saw Kyle Richards with this bag. I think this is next on my list! Can you wear it crossbody if you're tall (5'7")? Does it have a particular style name? Huge congrats on getting this beauty!


Yes you definitely can! I am 5'8 and it's a good crossbody length for me. The purse itself is the classic monogram large satchel, and the leather is mixed matelasse. Although; you can also search Saint Laurent tri quilt large chain shoulder bag and it should pop up. The design instantly caught my eye and I love the style because I love structured bags.  Thank you! it was an early birthday gift for myself. If you're thinking of getting it you should, it's beautiful and holds a lot. Also, I've had experiences with this particular leather because I have the wallet too; it's very durable.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Lizg1996 said:


> Yes you definitely can! I am 5'8 and it's a good crossbody length for me. The purse itself is the classic monogram large satchel, and the leather is mixed matelasse. Although; you can also search Saint Laurent tri quilt large chain shoulder bag and it should pop up. The design instantly caught my eye and I love the style because I love structured bags.  Thank you! it was an early birthday gift for myself. If you're thinking of getting it you should, it's beautiful and holds a lot. Also, I've had experiences with this particular leather because I have the wallet too; it's very durable.


Thanks so much for this info. I ordered this bag today! Can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Lizg1996

Designerhbgirl said:


> Thanks so much for this info. I ordered this bag today! Can't wait for it to arrive!!


Awesome! I'm sure you're going to love it! I've been obsessed with it ever since I got it. We'll be bag twins, haha.


----------



## L4lou

My first Saint Laurent item! Bought it on holiday in London, checked off the wishlist! Initially wanted the pink but fell in love with the nude!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Joining the club with my first SL bag. Mixed matelasse envelope in soft leather. Color is anthracite. Probably the prettiest bag I have ever owned!


----------



## mimicry26

vaneysa said:


> Sharing my first YSL!
> Funny how i first laid my eyes upon the large college but decided upon the medium in navy GHW! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3605131


Hi may i know is this color called deep marine?


----------



## mimicry26

princesschloé said:


> This little beauty had me at hello.. My xmas gift to me from me [emoji4] .. Pics on the day purchased & at family xmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243754
> View attachment 3243755


Hi is this the large woc?


----------



## hasana

If I could, I'd buy this bag in every color. SL should have never discontinued this beauty!!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Spot the best [emoji7]

My new fave ysl woc


----------



## mimicry26

LadyLorraineV said:


> View attachment 3656078
> 
> Spot the best [emoji7]
> 
> My new fave ysl woc


Hi is that the large ysl woc?Do you have modeling shot of your ysl woc. N can it fits the mini pochette?


----------



## EJsMommy1

Purchased this blush card holder a few days ago!


----------



## smiley13tree

EJsMommy1 said:


> Purchased this blush card holder a few days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660705



I love the color of this one!


----------



## liz_

EJsMommy1 said:


> Purchased this blush card holder a few days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660705



Gorgeous and it goes with your nail polish [emoji4]


----------



## EJsMommy1

Thank you ladies! [emoji173]


----------



## tmorgan

I'm searching for someone who purchased the cabas chyc new.  (The older Y line with ysl on inside,not SL. And fabric lining) Have been researching these and am coming up with differences on the tag color inside. (Some match bag color and some don't.  Hard searching thru "authenticate this" to determine for sure too.


----------



## tmorgan

ANYONE??


----------



## bbcerisette66

Breadnbrie said:


> Joining the club with my first SL bag. Mixed matelasse envelope in soft leather. Color is anthracite. Probably the prettiest bag I have ever owned!
> View attachment 3649637


I love it.
Could you give me the weight and is it 27 cm in width ?


----------



## LadyLorraineV

mimicry26 said:


> Hi is that the large ysl woc?Do you have modeling shot of your ysl woc. N can it fits the mini pochette?



Hello .. sorry for the very late reply.. yes it's large

But unfortunately fitting the mini pochette will be bulky and will loose its structure..

Will post my mod shots soon[emoji7]


----------



## Breadnbrie

bbcerisette66 said:


> I love it.
> Could you give me the weight and is it 27 cm in width ?


Thanks! Not sure about the weight but it's pretty light weight. Width is closer to 31cm.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Here's my WOC in poudre/cream


----------



## StefaniJoy

KonjoBolsa said:


> Here's my WOC in poudre/cream



Gorgeous! Very smart of you to rest it on that white top and not your jeans [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Thanks! I'm surprised I've been able to keep it stain free


----------



## KonjoBolsa

StefaniJoy said:


> Gorgeous! Very smart of you to rest it on that white top and not your jeans [emoji170][emoji170]


Thanks! I'm surprised I've been able to keep it stain free this long


----------



## idontbitchiblog

Taking this baby out today [emoji7]. Happy Easter [emoji235][emoji195][emoji214].


----------



## bbcerisette66

idontbitchiblog said:


> View attachment 3669129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this baby out today [emoji7]. Happy Easter [emoji235][emoji195][emoji214].


Gorgeous !!! Very elegant !!!
Happy Easter


----------



## mimicry26

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hello .. sorry for the very late reply.. yes it's large
> 
> But unfortunately fitting the mini pochette will be bulky and will loose its structure..
> 
> Will post my mod shots soon[emoji7]


I love the color of your bag
Really beautiful


----------



## Kmora

KonjoBolsa said:


> Here's my WOC in poudre/cream


Love both the bag and your outfit!


----------



## Kmora

idontbitchiblog said:


> View attachment 3669129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this baby out today [emoji7]. Happy Easter [emoji235][emoji195][emoji214].


This bag is on my wishlist! Gorgeous!


----------



## AdamYves

I just made this purchase today, my first designer bag... One of many I'm sure!


----------



## beezluv

here are my two YSL pieces that I just adore [emoji7]


----------



## idontbitchiblog

beezluv said:


> View attachment 3684534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my two YSL pieces that I just adore [emoji7]


[emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ 
The WOC is in my wishlist. [emoji847]


----------



## Bee-licious

honeynh said:


> View attachment 3624784
> View attachment 3624785
> View attachment 3624783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I'd like to share my new -MONOGRAM SAINT LAURENT CHAIN WALLET IN LIPSTICK FUCHSIA GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER - arrived today. I bought it online from Selfridges.com. Here are some pictures. If any of you are considering buying a fancy colored purse, this Saint Laurent is absolutely perfect. I had a tough time choosing between the blue majorelle and fuchsia. After receiving this today, I feel like getting one in every color! I also got a black card holder, as seen in pic.



This is the perfect red!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Purchased the 5 Fragments zip pouch from matchesfashion and shockingly saved quite a bit! It's so functional and slim at the same time.



View attachment 3688422


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Picture wouldn't attach directly in last post!


----------



## Sookie888

KonjoBolsa said:


> Here's my WOC in poudre/cream



Love this bag!!!


----------



## Sookie888

idontbitchiblog said:


> View attachment 3669129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this baby out today [emoji7]. Happy Easter [emoji235][emoji195][emoji214].



I have the same bag with the same color! Very nice right? Just the strap I think for me it falls a bit short when worn across the body.


----------



## idontbitchiblog

Sookie888 said:


> I have the same bag with the same color! Very nice right? Just the strap I think for me it falls a bit short when worn across the body.



My strap was way too long for my body height so I got the strap shorten. However I have let go this baby now and got the sac de jour instead. I love the college bag but I find it's not roomy enough to put all my stuff. [emoji853]


----------



## idontbitchiblog

My new in SDJ baby. Feeling very lucky that I got this bag before the price increase. Love how roomy the bag is and also the strap is perfect for my height. [emoji173]️


----------



## TasiaLVe

My very first Saint Laurent bag. The YSL obsession begins.


----------



## marina harbor

Animal Print


----------



## marina harbor




----------



## the_metal_guru

TasiaLVe said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag. The YSL obsession begins.



Oh wow! Love it!


----------



## TasiaLVe

the_metal_guru said:


> Oh wow! Love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## alisa.reber

beezluv said:


> View attachment 3684534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my two YSL pieces that I just adore [emoji7]



I love your WOC ❤❤❤
Sehr elegant!!


----------



## MsModernShopper

KonjoBolsa said:


> Here's my WOC in poudre/cream


Gorgeous! This is the perfect outfit


----------



## MsModernShopper

Shoebaglady said:


> My very first piece....the double zip wallet. It's incredibly beautifully and I'm wanting more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631991


Beautiful! Can we see what fits inside?


----------



## MsModernShopper

I haven't received these yet, but I was just so excited I had to share. These beauties are on their way to me

I've been wanting to add a college bag to my collection for over a year, but just never found the right color...until I saw this beige beauty. I love love love the chevrons


I've also been waiting for this key pouch to come out in pink and was so happy to find this one. I saw it on ysl.com and had to snatch it up! Unfortunately it's a pre-order and won't ship until August (just in time for my birthday!). I'll be (im)patiently awaiting its arrival


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MsModernShopper said:


> I haven't received these yet, but I was just so excited I had to share. These beauties are on their way to me
> 
> I've been wanting to add a college bag to my collection for over a year, but just never found the right color...until I saw this beige beauty. I love love love the chevrons
> View attachment 3703955
> 
> I've also been waiting for this key pouch to come out in pink and was so happy to find this one. I saw it on ysl.com and had to snatch it up! Unfortunately it's a pre-order and won't ship until August (just in time for my birthday!). I'll be (im)patiently awaiting its arrival
> View attachment 3703956



That key pouch is way too cute!!!


----------



## momoc

Hi new to the forum! A pic of my small Sac de Jour in marine. I think the lighting makes it appear a little more blue than in real life though!


----------



## baghagg

momoc said:


> Hi new to the forum! A pic of my small Sac de Jour in marine. I think the lighting makes it appear a little more blue than in real life though!
> View attachment 3707028


Gorgeous!   Great color choice!


----------



## the_metal_guru

momoc said:


> Hi new to the forum! A pic of my small Sac de Jour in marine. I think the lighting makes it appear a little more blue than in real life though!
> View attachment 3707028



So nice! I have the small with the same black enamel hardware, but in black and I love it! Such a stunning bag.


----------



## bagista.co.uk

MsModernShopper said:


> I haven't received these yet, but I was just so excited I had to share. These beauties are on their way to me
> 
> I've been wanting to add a college bag to my collection for over a year, but just never found the right color...until I saw this beige beauty. I love love love the chevrons
> View attachment 3703955
> 
> I've also been waiting for this key pouch to come out in pink and was so happy to find this one. I saw it on ysl.com and had to snatch it up! Unfortunately it's a pre-order and won't ship until August (just in time for my birthday!). I'll be (im)patiently awaiting its arrival
> View attachment 3703956



Beautiful! Love the colour of the pouch you ordered  x
-Bagista London


----------



## bagista.co.uk

momoc said:


> Hi new to the forum! A pic of my small Sac de Jour in marine. I think the lighting makes it appear a little more blue than in real life though!
> View attachment 3707028



Wow stunning! Love that colour with the black hardware, very chic 
- Bagista London


----------



## Takeshi

This is my SDJ in Fog.


----------



## diordesert99

I saw this while scrolling through the saks sale and picked it up bc i thought it would be a cute evening bag. I love the way it catches the light. but it leaves glitter EVERYWHERE. ugh. might have to return


----------



## Sara Mpt




----------



## Infinity8

got this clutch from a YSL outlet


----------



## Materielgrrl

Love the croc embossed work YSL does (have a pair of Jane booties - I'm not normally catchy-matchy), brought this shopping tote home with me.  Love the chair that lets me somewhat secure the top.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Materielgrrl said:


> Love the croc embossed work YSL does (have a pair of Jane booties - I'm not normally catchy-matchy), brought this shopping tote home with me.  Love the chair that lets me somewhat secure the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731251



The shopper doesn't usually appeal to me, but WOW that is gorgeous! Lovely pick!


----------



## louisvee

My first St. Laurent bag!!! Yay...so happy I finally got it after contemplating for many, many months


----------



## MahoganyQT

My first Saint Laurent!


----------



## MrsO

Saturday morning errands


----------



## Zahzah

Gorgeous bags everyone.
Does anyone have this bag it seems to be the medium size.
I'm tying to decide between this and the Valentino glam lock


----------



## saltonC

Was in London and debated on purchasing this bag which I stumbled on in Selfridges but ultimately decided not to but came back to the states and then decided I really did want it. Kicking myself for not getting it much cheaper in London!

I'm 5'4" and the strap was too long so I got 5 chainlinks removed and it fits perfect now.


----------



## MsModernShopper

MrsO said:


> Saturday morning errands
> View attachment 3733882


Love your espadrilles! Are they comfy?


----------



## KensingtonUK

saltonC said:


> Was in London and debated on purchasing this bag which I stumbled on in Selfridges but ultimately decided not to but came back to the states and then decided I really did want it. Kicking myself for not getting it much cheaper in London!
> 
> I'm 5'4" and the strap was too long so I got 5 chainlinks removed and it fits perfect now.


 Such a great bag!  Bummer about missing out on it in London....I want to get the same back 9n black but holding out until I visit London later in the since it ends up being close to 40% off the US price


----------



## MrsO

MsModernShopper said:


> Love your espadrilles! Are they comfy?


Extremely! A very soft leather to start with and they just keep getting softer with wear!! Also half the price of the chanel espy's so you can't complain!!


----------



## glizabea

saltonC said:


> Was in London and debated on purchasing this bag which I stumbled on in Selfridges but ultimately decided not to but came back to the states and then decided I really did want it. Kicking myself for not getting it much cheaper in London!
> 
> I'm 5'4" and the strap was too long so I got 5 chainlinks removed and it fits perfect now.


Dear where did you get the chainlinks removed? I ordered a medium college for myself and when I tried it a week ago in Paris, it was long as a shoulder bag (since I'm just 5'0).


----------



## saltonC

glizabea said:


> Dear where did you get the chainlinks removed? I ordered a medium college for myself and when I tried it a week ago in Paris, it was long as a shoulder bag (since I'm just 5'0).



Hi there, I just took it to my local cobbler who cut the links off.


----------



## loveydovey35

louisvee said:


> My first St. Laurent bag!!! Yay...so happy I finally got it after contemplating for many, many months


----------



## loveydovey35

louisvee said:


> My first St. Laurent bag!!! Yay...so happy I finally got it after contemplating for many, many months
> 
> What a lovely handbag, love the roominess of it. Is it black or a chocolate brown?


----------



## loveydovey35

Materielgrrl said:


> Love the croc embossed work YSL does (have a pair of Jane booties - I'm not normally catchy-matchy), brought this shopping tote home with me.  Love the chair that lets me somewhat secure the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731251


this is beautiful! where did you get it, I have not seen anything like this before at my local boutique or department store.


----------



## loveydovey35

First taking it out.
My WOC in a beautiful, neutral beige with gold hardware. I find the gold hardware of the YSL handbags a little too shinny for my liking, hoping to like it as I continue to use it.


----------



## glizabea

View media item 3009
Finally bit the bullet and bought a black medium college with gold hardware. I'm in love!!!


----------



## ckrickett

Taking out my LST, Love the green but I may want to buy it in a few more colors.


----------



## Collector11

Just purchased this bag! $500 less than what it is advertised online!


----------



## mimicry26

sarahcaitlin said:


> View attachment 3616660


Hi is this the medium college in black - gunmetal hardware?
How your bag holding up?
Im planning to get the exact same one..
Been hesitating for so long...


----------



## mimicry26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Just sharing a photo of me wearing my College bag. You may also notice that I have found a way to shorten the chain length when wearing by connecting the ends inside the bag instead of the normal way. At first I found the chain length of this bag too long for petite girls like me, so excited to find a way around this issue.


Hi is your bag black with gunmetal hardware/chain?
Do you still use this bag?


----------



## moumita

Just got my YSL Loulou toy bag in blush pink today. Loving it, made an unboxing video too.
More details about the purse in the video


----------



## bellebellebelle19

moumita said:


> Just got my YSL Loulou toy bag in blush pink today. Loving it, made an unboxing video too.
> More details about the purse in the video



You are beautiful and so is your bag! Great video


----------



## moumita

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You are beautiful and so is your bag! Great video


Thank you


----------



## Laineybogz

New to the club! Decided to go with this all-black one.


----------



## Laineybogz

New to the club!  Decided to go with this all-black one.


----------



## Shanneo

My first SLP purchases  hope the black hardware doesn't chip so fast ! Anyone else with the same bag and wallet? Do they hold up well and last ?


----------



## 1SxyTrini

Shanneo said:


> My first SLP purchases  hope the black hardware doesn't chip so fast ! Anyone else with the same bag and wallet? Do they hold up well and last ?



GORGEOUS
I'm really in love with that bag ... that would definitely be my second purchase from YSL


----------



## Shanneo

1SxyTrini said:


> GORGEOUS
> I'm really in love with that bag ... that would definitely be my second purchase from YSL


Thanks ! Hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## baggilou

My pink love


----------



## Designerhbgirl

baggilou said:


> View attachment 3783192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pink love


Beautiful!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Laineybogz said:


> New to the club!  Decided to go with this all-black one.
> 
> View attachment 3777991


I love this bag - am a huge fan of the black hardware! May I ask, what's the style name of this bag? Is it a current season option? Thank you!!


----------



## lotusfeet

Bought this at Selfridges last week. Haven't had a chance to take her out yet! I queued for the longest time at the VAT at Amsterdam airport only to find out it was the wrong queue and that I had to go get my customs stamp first! Luckily, I have a very patient husband and daughters that helped me queue again whilst I got my customs stamp! So all is good. Also, I originally went to the Celine shop at Mount St to purchase the trapeze/ tote bag, but the SAs were so intimidating in there....plus the price for a Celine tote is twice that of the YSL. I figured the YSL was such good value, plus A+ reviews all around on this forum, and the SAs were wonderful at Selfridges! Here I am, first time proud owner of a YSL tote. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## pinky7129

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Shopping tote and baby sac de jour.


----------



## babyfacedevil

Just got this Medium lou lou backpack [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## shazzy99

My small LouLou bowling bag


----------



## MBLove

My little obsessions.


----------



## Dingaling1987

Not quite a bag but I recently got myself a preloved monogram zip pouch. So in love with the spongy leather and the pop of colour. The perfect little day-to-night clutch.


----------



## MrsRiddle

Just bought this bag a few weeks ago   It's my first designer bag and I'm head over heels for it!


----------



## shaezie

Here's my ysl mini tribute sitting pretty in my lap. I love this bag coz it's so cute ^-^


----------



## shaezie

Enjoying the night with my mini ysl tribute and my friend's prada bandoliera with some booze.  ^-^


----------



## neome

Luv luv luv my small lil companion, now thinking of getting another in black


----------



## shopaholic_604

HI Ladies I recently purchased the LouLou bag and I am having second thought now.  The calfskin is super soft ( but boxy) but I torn between the large college with the tighter chevron. 

what do u think? should I keep or exchange?


** also notice the quality on the Loulou can various between bag to bag, but because of the lighting but the beige one is much "tighter"


----------



## plpc

nano SDJ


----------



## Zenerdiode

Shan9jtsy said:


> Shopping tote and baby sac de jour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787304



The tote in that color looks amazing, I will go and look for this one The SDJ is also beautiful.


----------



## neome

My baby LouLou


----------



## becca3266

Here is my YSL! My first designer purchase so it'll always have a special place in my heart!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Always a pleasure to behold for Dress -up


----------



## Clover77

becca3266 said:


> Here is my YSL! My first designer purchase so it'll always have a special place in my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817128



Congrats!


----------



## blueangel22

New in! She's so prettyyyyy!


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

My YSL Textured Saffiano Leather Medium Cabas Chyc Top Handle Bag!


----------



## c.lv__cats

A bit late but details from my first day back to work!


----------



## babyfacedevil

c.lv__cats said:


> View attachment 3820475
> 
> A bit late but details from my first day back to work!


A bit off topic

Is that red heels from everlane?[emoji3] 

If so, is it comfy for everyday wear?

Thanks [emoji5]


----------



## c.lv__cats

babyfacedevil said:


> A bit off topic
> 
> Is that red heels from everlane?[emoji3]
> 
> If so, is it comfy for everyday wear?
> 
> Thanks [emoji5]



Yes, my heels are the Everlane Day Heels! I think they're incredibly comfortable and work wonderfully for everyday wearing. Tbh I wanna stock up on more in different colors since they're so cute and comfortable!


----------



## bbcerisette66

LoreleiVictoria said:


> My YSL Textured Saffiano Leather Medium Cabas Chyc Top Handle Bag!


I love this purple. Is it a new model ?


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

My very first Saint Laurent, the medium collége in mouse gray


----------



## Angel1219

The small matelasse was the perfect crossbody for my recent travels through Europe.


----------



## Theladysh

shazzy99 said:


> My small LouLou bowling bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791004


What a cute bag! I've been eyeing it online (liking the black or pink) but have not seen it in person. How do you like yours so far? (function, durability, style etc). Thanks!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Dingaling1987 said:


> Not quite a bag but I recently got myself a preloved monogram zip pouch. So in love with the spongy leather and the pop of colour. The perfect little day-to-night clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3804543


The color is so pretty! How much can you fit inside?


----------



## shazzy99

Theladysh said:


> What a cute bag! I've been eyeing it online (liking the black or pink) but have not seen it in person. How do you like yours so far? (function, durability, style etc). Thanks!


I don't like heavy bags, so was happy that the bag is quite light, even when I had it stuffed with a lot of things. It's really nice and puffy. The only thing is that because the leather is quite thick, it is hard to open the zipped part wide to put everything in. Hope that makes sense . I am used to the Gucci Disco where bag opens fully and can shove heaps inside.


----------



## Theladysh

shazzy99 said:


> I don't like heavy bags, so was happy that the bag is quite light, even when I had it stuffed with a lot of things. It's really nice and puffy. The only thing is that because the leather is quite thick, it is hard to open the zipped part wide to put everything in. Hope that makes sense . I am used to the Gucci Disco where bag opens fully and can shove heaps inside.



That makes sense  Do you prefer the Gucci Disco then? I want that one too, but am wondering if it looks good as an evening bag as well as a day bag.. it's a nicer price point for sure


----------



## Zenerdiode

becca3266 said:


> Here is my YSL! My first designer purchase so it'll always have a special place in my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817128



Beautiful!



LoreleiVictoria said:


> My YSL Textured Saffiano Leather Medium Cabas Chyc Top Handle Bag!



Amazing bag! 



Scandinavian Affair said:


> My very first Saint Laurent, the medium collége in mouse gray



Really pretty gray. I want one lol


----------



## canyongirl

Scandinavian Affair said:


> My very first Saint Laurent, the medium collége in mouse gray



I adore this color!!!!  Beautiful choice!


----------



## Shamsiya

Hi everyone im new here ( from Denmark) This is my first  ysl bag. I am extremly happy. Really love This bag


----------



## shazzy99

Theladysh said:


> That makes sense  Do you prefer the Gucci Disco then? I want that one too, but am wondering if it looks good as an evening bag as well as a day bag.. it's a nicer price point for sure



Definitely prefer the Gucci Disco, it's lightweight, perfect size, can stuff it. Looks great for both day and night. Sorry, this is the YSL thread, but can't go wrong with the Disco. One of my favourite and most used bags.


----------



## Daisybaltazar

how exciting! I don’t own one yet but it’s definitely on my list ♥️


----------



## Daisybaltazar

Shamsiya said:


> Hi everyone im new here ( from Denmark) This is my first  ysl bag. I am extremly happy. Really love This bag





Shanneo said:


> My first SLP purchases  hope the black hardware doesn't chip so fast ! Anyone else with the same bag and wallet? Do they hold up well and last ?


Loving the black on Black ♥️♥️


----------



## Gizmo1983

Just got this baby today! I feel this bag doesn't get much love. It is soooo beautiful! My first Saint Laurent bag and I am in love [emoji7]


----------



## sheilaru

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3558115
> View attachment 3558116
> 
> Picked up this perfect clutch yesterday. Love that it has no hardware so no worries about mismatching. It's also the perfect size (not too small and not too big).


I'm actually thinking of buying one from the YSL outlet.  The dilemma is the color....red, hot pink or black??? Let me say I am a color person.  I need help!!!  I know it's a classic piece but do you get good use of it or is it more for just evening/formal occasions?


----------



## sheilaru

marina harbor said:


> View attachment 3699471


super cute


----------



## sheilaru

Infinity8 said:


> View attachment 3720250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this clutch from a YSL outlet


I love it. Thinking of picking one up...I don't know if I want pink, red or black?  Can you use it casually or is it more a evening bag?


----------



## jbarks

Hello there


----------



## shellbaaay

just put down a deposit for another YSL. soooo excited  to post when it comes in!


----------



## canyongirl

shellbaaay said:


> View attachment 3867778
> View attachment 3867779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just put down a deposit for another YSL. soooo excited  to post when it comes in!



Beautiful!  YSL bags can be quite addicting, ha?


----------



## xoshirls

Baby SDJ and Small SDJ


----------



## bbcerisette66

My baby Sac de Jour in taupe and supple leather


----------



## StefaniJoy

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 3870502
> 
> My baby Sac de Jour in taupe and supple leather



That is GORGEOUS!! I’m loving the supple leather [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## alana171

xoshirls said:


> Baby SDJ and Small SDJ



Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## alana171

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 3870502
> 
> My baby Sac de Jour in taupe and supple leather



Love this it’s stunning [emoji7]


----------



## minababe

becca3266 said:


> Here is my YSL! My first designer purchase so it'll always have a special place in my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817128


AMAZING !!! conrats on this Beauty !!

btw is it the clutch or the wallet?


----------



## minababe

beezluv said:


> View attachment 3684534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my two YSL pieces that I just adore [emoji7]


what a lovely Family! beautiful ! I have the same Card holder. it's amazing, I get always so many coompliments for that Little Thing. maybe I should go with the purse too it Looks good matchy matchy


----------



## minababe

honeynh said:


> Here are a couple more pictures. They failed to upload earlier. Thanks!


GOD this colour is perfection ! Congrats! I always wonder how much the wallet on chain purses can fit ?!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

The only YSL bag I have (so far) is my ultimate party bag! From 2016, the Kate Embellished bag with a chain strap (barely seen). Even more beautiful IRL.


----------



## kmkuan123

Hi ladies!

Just bought my first Saint Laurent!


Have a noob question though, just wondering if it is common that they don’t give us the box? The SA only gave me the dust bag and I thought that’s the norm until I came back to my own country and SIL was wondering why there’s no box.


----------



## jackie_rn

maykuan312 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just bought my first Saint Laurent!
> View attachment 3890747
> 
> Have a noob question though, just wondering if it is common that they don’t give us the box? The SA only gave me the dust bag and I thought that’s the norm until I came back to my own country and SIL was wondering why there’s no box.



They gave me a box which had a huge peeling at the bottom for my first YSL purchase, and me being OCD about my stuff, I requested for them to replace it. Not only did she replace it with a new one, the store director gave me a new paper bag and let me keep the old, damaged box. I always request for a box whenever I buy a luxury bag. I think there are some SAs that only give you the dust bag, but would gladly give you the box when you request for it.


----------



## jackie_rn

Here is my new baby [emoji7]

MONOGRAM CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER


----------



## calexis

jackie_rn said:


> Here is my new baby [emoji7]
> 
> MONOGRAM CHAIN WALLET IN BLACK GRAIN DE POUDRE TEXTURED MATELASSÉ LEATHER
> View attachment 3891807



What a beauty!! [emoji7]


----------



## tasneem.rafa

My first ever Saint Laurent bag arrived today and from the moment of unboxing, I cannot help but notice that the bag is slightly crooked on the bottom right corner. Moreover, it has a tiny tiny chip at the back. I bought it from SSense. Should I contact them and return? Please help me out ladies !


----------



## Studded

maykuan312 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just bought my first Saint Laurent!
> View attachment 3890747
> 
> Have a noob question though, just wondering if it is common that they don’t give us the box? The SA only gave me the dust bag and I thought that’s the norm until I came back to my own country and SIL was wondering why there’s no box.



Gorgeous! What size is this?

At the SL boutiques, they usually ask if I want the box or not.


----------



## Lunie

I was hunting for a Python Medium Kate but ended up with this beauty


----------



## jackie_rn

Hi guys. I ordered a black YSL Kate Medium bag from Neiman Marcus, and I was expecting it to come packaged nicely in the YSL black box. It didn’t. I really want to store my bags in the boxes the manufacturer provides. Do you think Neiman Marcus store can help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## Newbie2016

jackie_rn said:


> Hi guys. I ordered a black YSL Kate Medium bag from Neiman Marcus, and I was expecting it to come packaged nicely in the YSL black box. It didn’t. I really want to store my bags in the boxes the manufacturer provides. Do you think Neiman Marcus store can help me with this? Thanks.



I don't believe department stores provide brand boxes with most designer handbags.  I know classic bags from Chanel are an exception and there might be a few exceptions like that for the ultra high priced brands.  The YSL boutique would provide a box if you bought from them.  One thing you can try in the future is pay the extra $7 or so for gift packaging and you would get a Nieman gift box if you're ok with that.  You could still ask them just to make sure.


----------



## jackie_rn

I saw an unboxing on YouTube and she stated they got her a YSL purse as a gift from Neiman Marcus and it came in a black box. So I was holding on to that.

I remember buying my LV Alma in Epi from Bloomingdales, and they gave me a box. But that was from the store. I didn’t know there’d be a difference.

Anyway, here she is [emoji7]



Newbie2016 said:


> I don't believe department stores provide brand boxes with most designer handbags.  I know classic bags from Chanel are an exception and there might be a few exceptions like that for the ultra high priced brands.  The YSL boutique would provide a box if you bought from them.  One thing you can try in the future is pay the extra $7 or so for gift packaging and you would get a Nieman gift box if you're ok with that.  You could still ask them just to make sure.


----------



## jackie_rn

UPDATE: I went to a local Neiman Marcus and the lady stationed at the Saint Laurent bags gave me a box [emoji4]


----------



## MahoganyQT

jackie_rn said:


> UPDATE: I went to a local Neiman Marcus and the lady stationed at the Saint Laurent bags gave me a box [emoji4]



Yay! I was about to reply that I’ve purchased YSL from both Bergdorf Goodman and Farfetch and got a box each time.


----------



## Akanie

Thoughts ? Which one should I keep ? Really love more the look of the blogger but it's so small..


----------



## jackie_rn

MahoganyQT said:


> Yay! I was about to reply that I’ve purchased YSL from both Bergdorf Goodman and Farfetch and got a box each time.



What she gave me is the one for WOC, which is fine, because she said bags don’t usually get a box. But she gave me one anyway. She even bought two to make sure it fits.


----------



## iamthecutest

Gizmo1983 said:


> View attachment 3837786
> 
> Just got this baby today! I feel this bag doesn't get much love. It is soooo beautiful! My first Saint Laurent bag and I am in love [emoji7]


Which size?  Beautiful


----------



## ddchicago85

This is my first ysl bag, I’m a big Louie bag enthusiast. I wanted a nice leather bag nice for work and possibly travel. I’m a male but love purses lol. Saw this on Barney’s website and it was even a mans bag so I thought I’d try it. Received the bag and think it’s a return. I think for 2500 the bag is lacking something for me.


----------



## Luvnlife

ddchicago85 said:


> View attachment 3896812
> View attachment 3896813
> View attachment 3896814
> View attachment 3896815
> View attachment 3896816
> View attachment 3896817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ysl bag, I’m a big Louie bag enthusiast. I wanted a nice leather bag nice for work and possibly travel. I’m a male but love purses lol. Saw this on Barney’s website and it was even a mans bag so I thought I’d try it. Received the bag and think it’s a return. I think for 2500 the bag is lacking something for me.



I personally think it is beautiful. It’s a classic and understated design. I know that’s what draws me to the sac de jour styles. That being said, you need to follow your gut. It’s too much money to not be in love with it, at any price.


----------



## ryrybaby12

ddchicago85 said:


> View attachment 3896812
> View attachment 3896813
> View attachment 3896814
> View attachment 3896815
> View attachment 3896816
> View attachment 3896817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first ysl bag, I’m a big Louie bag enthusiast. I wanted a nice leather bag nice for work and possibly travel. I’m a male but love purses lol. Saw this on Barney’s website and it was even a mans bag so I thought I’d try it. Received the bag and think it’s a return. I think for 2500 the bag is lacking something for me.



Like it but return if it is not for you.  They are also a tad heavy.


----------



## MM1565

She arrived!  She arrived!  And she is beautiful!


----------



## jackie_rn

MM1565 said:


> View attachment 3898412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She arrived!  She arrived!  And she is beautiful!



Is this the Medium Monogram Kate? Where did you get it? I got mine with the gold hardware from Neiman Marcus and I have a 15% off code + I will be getting a $250 GC for future purchases [emoji4]


----------



## MM1565

jackie_rn said:


> Is this the Medium Monogram Kate? Where did you get it? I got mine with the gold hardware from Neiman Marcus and I have a 15% off code + I will be getting a $250 GC for future purchases [emoji4]



I bought it from the YSL website.  It my first first!  I’m getting a pre-loved Chanel to be delivered on Thursday.  And then in the New Year I’m getting a Gucci Disco.


----------



## MM1565

jackie_rn said:


> Is this the Medium Monogram Kate? Where did you get it? I got mine with the gold hardware from Neiman Marcus and I have a 15% off code + I will be getting a $250 GC for future purchases [emoji4]


Sorry, yes, a Medium


----------



## MsModernShopper

My goodies from the SSense Black Friday sale arrived today


Beige monogram clutch, dark beige small loulou and dark beige and black card holders. Couldn’t be happier with these classic beauties and their prices!


----------



## qgo

MsModernShopper said:


> My goodies from the SSense Black Friday sale arrived today
> View attachment 3899613
> 
> Beige monogram clutch, dark beige small loulou and dark beige and black card holders. Couldn’t be happier with these classic beauties and their prices!


Gorgeous picks! I just ordered something off of SSense for the first time today. Will share my package when it arrives.


----------



## MsModernShopper

qgo said:


> Gorgeous picks! I just ordered something off of SSense for the first time today. Will share my package when it arrives.


Yay! Can’t wait to see what you got! This is my 3rd or 4th order with SSense, love them! The shipping is super fast and no tax.


----------



## j18

My new Toy Loulou! Just picked up today


----------



## autumn369

MsModernShopper said:


> My goodies from the SSense Black Friday sale arrived today
> View attachment 3899613
> 
> Beige monogram clutch, dark beige small loulou and dark beige and black card holders. Couldn’t be happier with these classic beauties and their prices!


Gorgeous! It's nice to hear that you have good experiences with Ssense. I recently got a purse from a friend who got it originally from Ssense.. I had not heard of the website before so was a little hesitant


----------



## shoegirl1221

Just got my taupe small sdj souple from saks. I am in love with this bag. The leather is amazing, the bag is just beautifully made. I will likely be adding more in different colors because this bag will do great for work, day shopping, travel, etc.


----------



## Luvnlife

shoegirl1221 said:


> Just got my taupe small sdj souple from saks. I am in love with this bag. The leather is amazing, the bag is just beautifully made. I will likely be adding more in different colors because this bag will do great for work, day shopping, travel, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903039



It is gorgeous. What a great bag. Enjoy it. I use it everyday in baby size. Beautiful color!!!


----------



## jackie_rn

Hi guys. I just want to share you my other hobby, taking photos of my bags. Actually, I have an Instagram page dedicated for flatlays. [emoji23]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

jackie_rn said:


> Hi guys. I just want to share you my other hobby, taking photos of my bags. Actually, I have an Instagram page dedicated for flatlays. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903853
> View attachment 3903854



Love both but especially the black/black hardware woc! So pretty!


----------



## TWNG

First Saint Laurent bag - large college in '_vintage_ leather' 
http://www.fwrd.com/product-large-v...wnum=9&itcurrpage=1&itview=01&list=plp-list-1
(I purchased from farfetch tho w/ 30% discount. so $1813+$10 shipping. NO TAX hooray!!)

according to fwrd vintage leather is 'Quilted calfskin leather with grosgrain lining and brushed silver-tone hardware' and 'Worn effect throughout' - I never seen the original/permanent large college myself but it looks matte. I hesitated when place my order as it looked too shiny/patent in picture. was going to return but actually pleasantly surprised when I received it. it's well structured and looks edgy imo. 

(I haven't removed the tag yet. once the tag is removed it's non-returnable. guess I'm going to SLP storefront tmr to see the original college in person. although I like this very much...debating)

pics:




close up of the hardware. it looks like a mix of silver & gun-metal-ish. 



PS: I originally eyed on the seasonal suede + leather patchwork one. (MSRP $2850) looks very sophisticated in pic but the suede makes the bag look worn out even there's slight dirt.


----------



## tweeety

Hi everyone this is my first Saint Laurent Bag! I’ve been wanting to have her in my collection for a while and finally pull through [emoji28] 




I believe she’s the mini Kate Tassel Croc-Embossed [emoji173]️


----------



## niknaks73

. Bought the pink set in early Nov.  Followed by 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 red a week before Thanksgiving!


----------



## niknaks73

Thank you!  I forgot to add they were purchased at the Cabazon YSL outlet


----------



## CrazyCool01

niknaks73 said:


> Thank you!  I forgot to add they were purchased at the Cabazon YSL outlet



could you please share price ?


----------



## niknaks73

The pink was $1009 and the red $1100


----------



## niknaks73

Just bought this at the Cabazon YSL outlet yesterday via Phone.  They have one more. Ask for George.  $1659.  This is $2550 at Saks.


----------



## pearlgrass

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 3913439
> View attachment 3913440
> 
> 
> Just bought this at the Cabazon YSL outlet yesterday via Phone.  They have one more. Ask for George.  $1659.  This is $2550 at Saks.


Thanks for sharing! Love the POP color


----------



## highend

Scored this lovely small opium SDJ for 60% off at Barneys!  I've been trying for some time to find a SDJ that worked for me....and on the 4th try, I hit the mark.



However, since I'm a more relaxed Givenchy gal at heart, I'll be rolling with Bambi instead of the included lock & key charm


----------



## irin_c

highend said:


> Scored this lovely small opium SDJ for 60% off at Barneys!  I've been trying for some time to find a SDJ that worked for me....and on the 4th try, I hit the mark.
> View attachment 3913573
> 
> 
> However, since I'm a more relaxed Givenchy gal at heart, I'll be rolling with Bambi instead of the included lock & key charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913577


Interesting combination! And a very unique SDJ. Nice to see a real life photos.


----------



## jackie_rn

Since there is no YSL bag in action thread, I will share this here. I took this beauty out for a stroll in the mall last week before Christmas. [emoji173]️

For those who was asking about Kate vs WOC, Kate has more space, but both can fit an iPhone 8 Plus. If you have a lot of credit cards and only carry minimal number of items, the WOC is good. But I am fearing that the chevron stitchings might fray in the future. Also, I like that they’re both textured leather. I feel like they are less likely to show scratches.


----------



## Milkz

Medium LouLou in Graphite


----------



## bbcerisette66

Milkz said:


> Medium LouLou in Graphite
> View attachment 3920557
> 
> View attachment 3920558



Gorgeous [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Sammi88x

I purchase the Toy LouLou yesterday. I was debating over this or the small LouLou. The small was a more practical size but I just don’t like chain straps on me. Mod shots to come! X


----------



## EconomyBooster

shoegirl1221 said:


> Just got my taupe small sdj souple from saks. I am in love with this bag. The leather is amazing, the bag is just beautifully made. I will likely be adding more in different colors because this bag will do great for work, day shopping, travel, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903039


 I just started looking at this bag!  I am so glad you love it, I am on the fence and hearing that makes me want to go get one!  What a beauty, congrats!


----------



## BagZPlz

jackie_rn said:


> View attachment 3919396
> 
> Since there is no YSL bag in action thread, I will share this here. I took this beauty out for a stroll in the mall last week before Christmas. [emoji173]️
> 
> For those who was asking about Kate vs WOC, Kate has more space, but both can fit an iPhone 8 Plus. If you have a lot of credit cards and only carry minimal number of items, the WOC is good. But I am fearing that the chevron stitchings might fray in the future. Also, I like that they’re both textured leather. I feel like they are less likely to show scratches.



This is so pretty!! Is this the small or medium?


----------



## jackie_rn

BagZPlz said:


> This is so pretty!! Is this the small or medium?



It’s the medium. Small is too small for me.


----------



## ebagaddict_26

Hi fellow YSLovers...
Just got my first YSL last weekend and am so in love.. 
I thought of getting it through a personal shopper service on social media but after much thought I decided I should at least “try” it before I get someone to buy it for me. 

Went to the boutique, tried a few colors but then the SA took out the black on black and pulled the line “this is the only one in store and we don’t have anymore coming in”. 

Be still my beating heart, I just held it in my arms and said yes!  

Anyway, appreciate any tips on how to take care of the leather and styling options .


----------



## Zenerdiode

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 3913439
> View attachment 3913440
> 
> 
> Just bought this at the Cabazon YSL outlet yesterday via Phone.  They have one more. Ask for George.  $1659.  This is $2550 at Saks.



Congrats! That's a steal for a beautiful bag.


----------



## jng2b

My new Sac de Jour! The color is amazing. It varies from almost black to a rich royal blue depending on the lighting. I got the unlined version - it is super light and so easy to carry! I took out the inside pouch to make it easier to access.


----------



## jng2b

And here’s an idea of the size of the inside without the pouch


----------



## highend

I'm sure many of us will have goodies to share from the Farfetch sale on sale.

Here's my first.....


Taupe small souple Sac de Jour. Great deal for about 36% off as it's still full price most places.  A nice contrast to my other SDJ steal this year.
( https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/page-69#post-31909686 )

The small size is perfect for days when I need to tote my laptop (as I abhor traditional laptop bags).

Will post my other score tomorrow which was an even more amazing deal!!!


----------



## highend

Today's Farfetch sale goody is the medium college in patchwork black


I've always been drawn to this bag, but felt it was overpriced given its size.  However, I got this one for 60% off ($982)....which is more justifiable.

Not the best pic above, but in all her glory she should look like this


----------



## ViCharm

I have been so in love with my Saint Laurent shopping tote! I would like another one in red an also a flap bag as well. Their chevron is gorgeous.


----------



## Tinamanzo

highend said:


> Today's Farfetch sale goody is the medium college in patchwork black
> View attachment 3930363
> 
> I've always been drawn to this bag, but felt it was overpriced given its size.  However, I got this one for 60% off ($982)....which is more justifiable.
> 
> Not the best pic above, but in all her glory she should look like this
> View attachment 3930366


 I looovveee this bag . My dream bag really.  It's over 3k on farfetch!   How did u score this?  
I'm new to farfetch...are they preloved?


----------



## Bags4beauty

Got this beauty at the Farfetch sale. I was very lucky to get it at 66% off with the extra 20% off the sale code. When Farfetch are having are sale, they really go all in! 

Cant wait to use it


----------



## Bags4beauty

highend said:


> Today's Farfetch sale goody is the medium college in patchwork black
> View attachment 3930363
> 
> I've always been drawn to this bag, but felt it was overpriced given its size.  However, I got this one for 60% off ($982)....which is more justifiable.
> 
> Not the best pic above, but in all her glory she should look like this
> View attachment 3930366




Wow congrats. What a beauty! Gotta love the Farfetch sale


----------



## highend

Tinamanzo said:


> I looovveee this bag . My dream bag really.  It's over 3k on farfetch!   How did u score this?
> I'm new to farfetch...are they preloved?


This one was 50% off and then an additional 20% off due to a promo they had last week.

Farfetch sells new items (although I have seen some vintage offerings).  Basically, they market authentic designer items from individual boutiques/stores throughout the world in a manner such that it's extremely easy for the consumer to purchase (reasonable shipping cost....duties included...fast shipping...etc).  It provides the boutiques with a wider consumer market....and the consumer with access to a wider variety of items.  The price you see for an item is the lowest available among the boutiques that offer it (e.g. if one store has it on sale... the price will increase back to retail once the sale item is purchased).

Love Farfetch....the item variety is amazing and some good deals can be had during sale season if you're a stalker like me.


----------



## Tinamanzo

highend said:


> This one was 50% off and then an additional 20% off due to a promo they had last week.
> 
> Farfetch sells new items (although I have seen some vintage offerings).  Basically, they market authentic designer items from individual boutiques/stores throughout the world in a manner such that it's extremely easy for the consumer to purchase (reasonable shipping cost....duties included...fast shipping...etc).  It provides the boutiques with a wider consumer market....and the consumer with access to a wider variety of items.  The price you see for an item is the lowest available among the boutiques that offer it (e.g. if one store has it on sale... the price will increase back to retail once the sale item is purchased).
> 
> Love Farfetch....the item variety is amazing and some good deals can be had during sale season if you're a stalker like me.


Whoa 50 percent offffff?.!  Pays to be a stalker .  Ok I'll have to pay closer attention!  Tx!  Congrats I freaking love it.


----------



## highend

Bags4beauty said:


> Got this beauty at the Farfetch sale. I was very lucky to get it at 66% off with the extra 20% off the sale code. When Farfetch are having are sale, they really go all in!
> 
> Cant wait to use it


Nice deal....enjoy!!! 

It's amazing what pops up on sale at times.....I have one more Farfetch sale YSL to post when I have the time.


----------



## kittin1

Bags4beauty, 60% off! It's amazing!

I just had an impulse and bought this YSL bag on sale!
When I first saw it I thought it must have been an error system because they never put black classics like this on sale haha! In fact when I tried adding it to my shopping bag I couldn't so I was convinced it was a bug and it's not really on sale but finally I've managed!



I wanted the exact same bag but with black hardware for the longest time, but then when reading this forum I have found out that black hardware can chip quite easily, and I'm definitely not the one to baby my bags, so I was undecided, and then this one pops up!

I will do a proper reveal once the bag is delivered!


----------



## kittin1

sorry, double post. It's the excitement!


----------



## Setsuna

can you authenticate this?


----------



## highend

highend said:


> I'm sure many of us will have goodies to share from the Farfetch sale on sale.
> 
> Here's my first.....
> View attachment 3929733
> 
> Taupe small souple Sac de Jour. Great deal for about 36% off as it's still full price most places.  A nice contrast to my other SDJ steal this year.
> ( https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/page-69#post-31909686 )
> 
> The small size is perfect for days when I need to tote my laptop (as I abhor traditional laptop bags).
> 
> Will post my other score tomorrow which was an even more amazing deal!!!


....as an update as I was removing the pocket packaging when wearing this bag the other day, I discovered that the formal color is "Desert Storm"


That cleared up some confusion as I originally thought it was taupe, but couldn't figure out how I found this color to be perfect
	

		
			
		

		
	



...yet didn't like this taupe Baby SDJ I tried during the summer
	

		
			
		

		
	




In any event, perhaps that can also help someone who was wondering what Desert Storm looks like.


----------



## ashxree

Milkz said:


> Medium LouLou in Graphite
> View attachment 3920557
> 
> View attachment 3920558


Is the sizing good? How do you like it


----------



## Milkz

ashxree said:


> Is the sizing good? How do you like it


The size is just right for me.. I am about 5ft2" if that helps.. It's surprisingly roomy and can fit things that I usually carry in a tote.. Of course that will make one heavy bag 

All in all, love the bag!


----------



## highend

The last of my Farfetch sale finds is this antique rose "croc" Baby SDJ....which was 45% off.


I was initially drawn to this online due to its unique color and texture.  But, was even more delighted to find when I received it that it was an unexpected  neutral that goes with everything in my wardrobe.  I suppose the color would best be described as a blush pink.


----------



## natalia0128

highend said:


> The last of my Farfetch sale finds is this antique rose "croc" Baby SDJ....which was 45% off.
> View attachment 3940422
> 
> I was initially drawn to this online due to its unique color and texture.  But, was even more delighted to find when I received it that it was an unexpected  neutral that goes with everything in my wardrobe.  I suppose the color would best be described as a blush pink.


omg, you always find good deals at Farfetch... could you let me know the next sale lol


----------



## kittin1

So my bag has arrived! As mentioned before it was 20% off on ysl site, the day after I purchased it, she was already out of stock. I post a photo with my small antigona to show the size. That’s the only thing for me, I’m always drawn to these smaller crossbody bags and I’m left with only one big Prada. I don’t know if I should keep it or buy the large college bag instead? On one hand I use my crossbody bags like antigona also to work, as I don’t carry that much stuff around.. on the other I don’t know? Maybe a i should buy another bigger bag instead of having tons of smaller ones? 
But then, it was on sale... it is my first ysl and although I looove the designs I’m always afraid about the quality, since I’ve read some of the posts here.. so maybe starting with an discounted item is wiser? 
What do you guys think? Keep it or return it?


----------



## minababe

what a prettier .. woc or kate ?


----------



## Sparklemum88

Akanie said:


> Thoughts ? Which one should I keep ? Really love more the look of the blogger but it's so small..



How are you liking the Lou camera bag may I ask? In real life how subtle is the YSL logo? 
The blogger is gorgeous but the size of the Lou would be soooo handy!


----------



## kandicenicole

New year, new bag! Here’s my first YSL bag, Kate. [emoji173]️


----------



## Jss_s

Hello! Here is my first Saint Laurent. I decided to go with a WOC for my first YSL.


----------



## minababe

kandicenicole said:


> New year, new bag! Here’s my first YSL bag, Kate. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944109



wow wow wow

you have found her with silver hardware !! what a Beauty! congrats !!


----------



## minababe

becca3266 said:


> Here is my YSL! My first designer purchase so it'll always have a special place in my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817128



beautiful 

is it a clutch? wallet? woc? loooove it


----------



## kandicenicole

minababe said:


> wow wow wow
> 
> you have found her with silver hardware !! what a Beauty! congrats !!



Yessss, the Beverly Center had a few if you’re close by . Thank you!


----------



## loubprincess

Finally joined the family


----------



## jackie_rn

Jss_s said:


> Hello! Here is my first Saint Laurent. I decided to go with a WOC for my first YSL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944223



I love my black on black WOC.[emoji173]️


----------



## MsModernShopper

It’s a little late, but my clutch worked perfectly for New Year’s


----------



## Jss_s

jackie_rn said:


> I love my black on black WOC.[emoji173]️



I was sold as soon as I saw this combination


----------



## kkatrina

highend said:


> Today's Farfetch sale goody is the medium college in patchwork black
> View attachment 3930363
> 
> I've always been drawn to this bag, but felt it was overpriced given its size.  However, I got this one for 60% off ($982)....which is more justifiable.
> 
> Not the best pic above, but in all her glory she should look like this
> View attachment 3930366



I'm not aware but is farfetch a preloved site?? I bought this bag in the retail store for over $2000! I got the navy. 

Super gorgeous bag [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## kkatrina

Got this in retail which I now regret because I have now found out about Farfetched!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

kkatrina said:


> I'm not aware but is farfetch a preloved site?? I bought this bag in the retail store for over $2000! I got the navy.
> 
> Super gorgeous bag [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


I believe farfetch does sell vintage items, but they are labeled as vintage. All other items should be new.


----------



## kkatrina

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I believe farfetch does sell vintage items, but they are labeled as vintage. All other items should be new.



Thanks!


----------



## kkatrina

So I just checked out farfetch. Sadly the prices are all way above retail so I'm guessing it's catered to the US? I'm in Canada and the prices says it includes import duties [emoji853]


----------



## jackie_rn

Jss_s said:


> I was sold as soon as I saw this combination



Even the boyfriend approved [emoji23]


----------



## dooneybaby

Carrying a blast from the past today...


----------



## xox.lacherie

My brand new nano sac de jour! Can’t wait to use it ❤️


----------



## happiness07

highend said:


> The last of my Farfetch sale finds is this antique rose "croc" Baby SDJ....which was 45% off.
> View attachment 3940422
> 
> I was initially drawn to this online due to its unique color and texture.  But, was even more delighted to find when I received it that it was an unexpected  neutral that goes with everything in my wardrobe.  I suppose the color would best be described as a blush pink.


OMGAWDDD i am so jealous right now.This is my ideal bag color,size..watching it right now but 45%lucky..Does it hold alot of items?lets see mod shots


----------



## lookdujour237

Hello ladies, glad to join you, i am new here. Im planning my next purchase - sac du jour, souple leather, small size, but i am hesitating between asphalt and fog color. I've only seen them on the brand's website, we dont have SL boutique where i live (although one might be opened later this year i saw construction sight), and a department store doesnt have colors im interested in so, im adressing you ladies, for a piece of advice. Maybe someone could post pictures of those bags? It would be nice to compare those colors. Maybe someone has both and could post their pictures here, of both side  to side, please? Anyway, glad to be joining this forum, everyone have a nice day!


----------



## paradise392

Bags4beauty said:


> Got this beauty at the Farfetch sale. I was very lucky to get it at 66% off with the extra 20% off the sale code. When Farfetch are having are sale, they really go all in!
> 
> Cant wait to use it



ahh i love it! i have the same one!


----------



## minababe

is the chain of the woc longer than the chain on the kate?
can yoou wear it crossbody ?


----------



## icystarz88

Finally bringing this bag out for cny visits today  Bought it during the farfetch sale last year.


----------



## girliegirl

My new Croc SDJ. Love this bag!


----------



## SeeCindyHi

Here’s my brand new Large Loulou Monogram Chain Shoulder Bag. Not sure if it’s too big. Wanted it for everyday, to fit everything without having to take something out to get to something else. It’s smaller than my LV Neverfull MM but it just “looks” big. It’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## chocolateolive

Love the texture of the leather on this bag—so lux and smooshy


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Just picked up my first brand new, non-preloved Saint Laurent bag in Honolulu last week! Really was 20% less than the mainland price, and only 4.7% tax! Love her so much, and finally started using her today! Couldn’t resist a pic on the balcony with beautiful Waikiki in the background. Or riding shotgun with me today. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Sharifshopping

Sammi88x said:


> I purchase the Toy LouLou yesterday. I was debating over this or the small LouLou. The small was a more practical size but I just don’t like chain straps on me. Mod shots to come! X


does it fit sunglasses?  thx!  do u know if the small size can also cross body?


----------



## Sharifshopping

Milkz said:


> Medium LouLou in Graphite
> View attachment 3920557
> 
> View attachment 3920558


can u wear it crossbody?  thx


----------



## teenav18

I bought three bags in February and this beauty was the third.


----------



## Milkz

Sharifshopping said:


> can u wear it crossbody?  thx


Yes I can..


----------



## jackie_rn

Anyone here knows about YSL warranty on their bags? I purchased my WOC last November and just today a saw one of the corners at the bottom to have a little rip from where the stitches are? This is a bummer [emoji17]


----------



## Deks

So in love with the “new” small kate!!!


----------



## Rani

Deks said:


> So in love with the “new” small kate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980515


Congrats, she is lovely! Which do you think holds more, small Kate or Chanel Woc? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Deks

Rani said:


> Congrats, she is lovely! Which do you think holds more, small Kate or Chanel Woc? Which do you prefer?



To be honest! Chanel WOC is my first love, the first Chanel I ever bought and it will always have my heart. That being said, Kate holds a little more and I prefer kate’s chain length for crossbody (I am 5 feet 2 inches tall).
If you are deciding between the two, I’d go with Chanel WOC. It’s a classic and every woman should have one!!! So versatile and chic... I hope this helps! My WOC does fit my cc, phone(iphone x), lipstick, keys. [emoji847]


----------



## Rani

Deks said:


> To be honest! Chanel WOC is my first love, the first Chanel I ever bought and it will always have my heart. That being said, Kate holds a little more and I prefer kate’s chain length for crossbody (I am 5 feet 2 inches tall).
> If you are deciding between the two, I’d go with Chanel WOC. It’s a classic and every woman should have one!!! So versatile and chic... I hope this helps! My WOC does fit my cc, phone(iphone x), lipstick, keys. [emoji847]


Thank you for your reply.  That helps so much, that is all I need to carry too. I was leaning towards Chanel Woc but I am even more now. Hope to buy in April.


----------



## Deks

Rani said:


> Thank you for your reply.  That helps so much, that is all I need to carry too. I was leaning towards Chanel Woc but I am even more now. Hope to buy in April.



Of course! Happy to help.. xo


----------



## EJsMommy1

Deks said:


> So in love with the “new” small kate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980515



Absolutely stunning! I'm so happy to see this as I don't see many photos or much online of the "new small kate" style! May I ask how long the chain strap is?? I would love this in nude!!!


----------



## Deks

EJsMommy1 said:


> Absolutely stunning! I'm so happy to see this as I don't see many photos or much online of the "new small kate" style! May I ask how long the chain strap is?? I would love this in nude!!!



I believe it’s 21-22 inches drop .. Saks has the same bag in nude. I am obsessed with mine!!!!


----------



## jackie_rn

I just want to share a very pleasant experience with the customer service of Saint Laurent I received today.

I noticed this piece of leather at the bottom of my WOC to be lifting last Sunday night. I just got it on November 26 and I baby my bags. I went today to their 57th Street store in NYC, and the lady said she’ll just replace it with a new bag as repairing my original purse may take 6 weeks. She gave me a new receipt and stated if I get another quality issue within 2 years, I could just bring it back. I am very satisfied with the YSL service [emoji1360]


----------



## peach_cobbler

The sac de jour souple is in fog and it was purchased in 2017, the envelope bag is around 3 years old [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share [emoji813]️


----------



## peach_cobbler

kkatrina said:


> Got this in retail which I now regret because I have now found out about Farfetched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954382



Love the color! [emoji813]️


----------



## sadhunni

Medium college bag


----------



## sadhunni

sadhunni said:


> Medium college bag


----------



## La Ola

sadhunni said:


> View attachment 3987206
> View attachment 3987207


Which color is it?


----------



## sadhunni

La Ola said:


> Which color is it?


Black


----------



## pippi_

jackie_rn said:


> It’s the medium. Small is too small for me.


Do you find this size appropriate for evening wear too? I am trying to decide on whether I should go for the medium or another small it will be used for evening as I am looking at a metallic gold! Thanks


----------



## kkatrina

peach_cobbler said:


> Love the color! [emoji813]️


Thank you!!!


----------



## RedHead172

My new Niki bag


----------



## Pat8

Hi, I just bought a LouLou toy bag in marble pink by Farfetch and received it today...  I opened the box I saw this kind of “wrinkles”(sorry I don’t know how to describe it,my English is not good) and others issues in the strap.I put some pictures so you can see... I was looking for some pictures and found a video when i saw this “wrinkles” in this same bag but in another color(a little more pink) ... I wanna know if someone here has this bag in this color or if you guys know this is common to happen with leather color or is this a quality problem?

I got it for a very good price and loved this color, I already saw a video with this wrinkles but not as apparent as the one I circled but I dont want anything defective, what do you guys think? Should i return or keep it?


----------



## MsModernShopper

Pat8 said:


> Hi, I just bought a LouLou toy bag in marble pink by Farfetch and received it today...  I opened the box I saw this kind of “wrinkles”(sorry I don’t know how to describe it,my English is not good) and others issues in the strap.I put some pictures so you can see... I was looking for some pictures and found a video when i saw this “wrinkles” in this same bag but in another color(a little more pink) ... I wanna know if someone here has this bag in this color or if you guys know this is common to happen with leather color or is this a quality problem?
> 
> I got it for a very good price and loved this color, I already saw a video with this wrinkles but not as apparent as the one I circled but I dont want anything defective, what do you guys think? Should i return or keep it?
> 
> View attachment 3994501
> View attachment 3994502
> 
> View attachment 3994503
> View attachment 3994504
> 
> View attachment 3994507
> View attachment 3994508


100% return!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Pat8 said:


> Hi, I just bought a LouLou toy bag in marble pink by Farfetch and received it today...  I opened the box I saw this kind of “wrinkles”(sorry I don’t know how to describe it,my English is not good) and others issues in the strap.I put some pictures so you can see... I was looking for some pictures and found a video when i saw this “wrinkles” in this same bag but in another color(a little more pink) ... I wanna know if someone here has this bag in this color or if you guys know this is common to happen with leather color or is this a quality problem?
> 
> I got it for a very good price and loved this color, I already saw a video with this wrinkles but not as apparent as the one I circled but I dont want anything defective, what do you guys think? Should i return or keep it?
> 
> View attachment 3994501
> View attachment 3994502
> 
> View attachment 3994503
> View attachment 3994504
> 
> View attachment 3994507
> View attachment 3994508



I would RETURN that! It has indentations that are unacceptable for a brand new bag. Sorry this happened to you [emoji22]


----------



## Taschen122

Sharing this beauty!!!


----------



## canyongirl

I realized that I never posted my new babies I purchased earlier this year on this thread.  Love them all so very much and they are holding up amazingly.  100% impressed with the quality and beauty of these bags.  For color reference, the Baby Sac De Jour is "Earth Gray", Sunset is "Taupe" and Medium College is "Black".


----------



## SeeCindyHi

Taschen122 said:


> View attachment 3995164
> View attachment 3995165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing this beauty!!!


I love it! Been eyeing it online at Neimans and Bergdorfs. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Taschen122 said:


> View attachment 3995164
> View attachment 3995165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing this beauty!!!


Love ❤️ The leopard lining is great!


----------



## Zucnarf

My first SL!!
Love it! The color is dark dark olive.


----------



## canyongirl

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4000072
> 
> View attachment 4000080
> 
> 
> My first SL!!
> Love it! The color is dark dark olive.



It's stunning!  Love the olive green with the antique silver hardware.  What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Ever since the YSL camera bag got on my radar about a year ago, I haven’t been able to get it off my mind. I’ve been waiting for the perfect pink and was ecstatic to see this one pop up on the Saks website. Presenting the Lou camera bag! It comes with a removable tassel, but I prefer it without.


This one is the perfect size, not useless teeny tiny and not gigantic. She smells divine, I am in love


----------



## highend

MsModernShopper said:


> Ever since the YSL camera bag got on my radar about a year ago, I haven’t been able to get it off my mind. I’ve been waiting for the perfect pink and was ecstatic to see this one pop up on the Saks website. Presenting the Lou camera bag! It comes with a removable tassel, but I prefer it without.
> View attachment 4002680
> 
> This one is the perfect size, not useless teeny tiny and not gigantic. She smells divine, I am in love


Lovely....such a unique shade of pink!!!

I recently picked up this one in black tulip...and love this version of their camera bag.

Enjoy!


----------



## MsModernShopper

highend said:


> Lovely....such a unique shade of pink!!!
> 
> I recently picked up this one in black tulip...and love this version of their camera bag.
> 
> Enjoy!


It’s such a simple, elegant design. I’d love to see a ‘what’s in my bag’ if you’re ever up for it!


----------



## Zucnarf

canyongirl said:


> It's stunning!  Love the olive green with the antique silver hardware.  What a gorgeous bag!



Thank you!

I bought the beige one but the hardware looks maybe a little bit too old, my olive one has perfect old look Hardware..

What do you girls think?

Should I return it?


----------



## Zucnarf

And this is my olive


----------



## canyongirl

Zucnarf said:


> And this is my olive
> View attachment 4002990



Yes, I'd return the beige one.  I agree that the hardware doesn't look nice.


----------



## misstan87

She’s finally here! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] So in love!


----------



## Zucnarf

canyongirl said:


> Yes, I'd return the beige one.  I agree that the hardware doesn't look nice.



I returned it.
Unfortunatelly I didn’t had a chance to see it before because it was an online purchase.


----------



## coolmelondew

After lusting over the Sac de Jour for so long, I decided to bite the bullet...So here's my new love 



I've heard too many horror stories of YSL's quality (lack of) and am hoping I would be spared because this is such a pretty bag!  I've sprayed Apple waterproof garde on it and so far so good - no change in colour or feel of the texture of the bag.


----------



## canyongirl

coolmelondew said:


> After lusting over the Sac de Jour for so long, I decided to bite the bullet...So here's my new love
> View attachment 4007278
> 
> 
> I've heard too many horror stories of YSL's quality (lack of) and am hoping I would be spared because this is such a pretty bag!  I've sprayed Apple waterproof garde on it and so far so good - no change in colour or feel of the texture of the bag.



It's gorgeous!  I love, love, love that color!  I have the same bag but in darker grey.  I have had no issues with the quality, I find the quality to be excellent.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## coolmelondew

canyongirl said:


> It's gorgeous!  I love, love, love that color!  I have the same bag but in darker grey.  I have had no issues with the quality, I find the quality to be excellent.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


Thank you, that's very reassuring to hear!


----------



## boeyshona

MsModernShopper said:


> Ever since the YSL camera bag got on my radar about a year ago, I haven’t been able to get it off my mind. I’ve been waiting for the perfect pink and was ecstatic to see this one pop up on the Saks website. Presenting the Lou camera bag! It comes with a removable tassel, but I prefer it without.
> View attachment 4002680
> 
> This one is the perfect size, not useless teeny tiny and not gigantic. She smells divine, I am in love


SO PRETTY!! I’m eying this model next as well! Gorgeous!


----------



## RockyChilla

It has been a very long time since I’ve been active on this forum (and was only slightly active at that stage) but over the past year I’ve fallen more and more in love with Saint Laurent bags and added my third to my collection this past weekend. Here is my beautiful Lou camera bag in light pink. I was tossing up with this and the Gucci disco bag but fell in love with the colour and the fact there are a lot less of these in person (that I’ve seen) than the disco bag.

I also got the medium college bag in Navy blue (leather and suede) for Christmas and will take a pic and upload that soon.

Loving everyone’s bags on here too!


----------



## EJsMommy1

MsModernShopper said:


> Ever since the YSL camera bag got on my radar about a year ago, I haven’t been able to get it off my mind. I’ve been waiting for the perfect pink and was ecstatic to see this one pop up on the Saks website. Presenting the Lou camera bag! It comes with a removable tassel, but I prefer it without.
> View attachment 4002680
> 
> This one is the perfect size, not useless teeny tiny and not gigantic. She smells divine, I am in love



So gorgeous! How long is the strap?


----------



## MsModernShopper

EJsMommy1 said:


> So gorgeous! How long is the strap?


The description says it’s 17.75”. It’s adjustable for shoulder carry or crossbody.


----------



## coolmelondew

Wearing the Sac de Jour supple nano today!


----------



## lookdujour237

I’m happy to share my new purchase ( and my first SL) : small souple sac de jour in fog leather!


----------



## coolmelondew

lookdujour237 said:


> View attachment 4010432
> View attachment 4010433
> View attachment 4010434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to share my new purchase ( and my first SL) : small souple sac de jour in fog leather!


You look so good with the bag!


----------



## minababe

I truly love this bag but why are they changing so many Things on it? I loved the real Version


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Wearing the Sac de Jour supple nano today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010252



It looks bigger than a nano in this pic, does it fit much? [emoji4]


----------



## coolmelondew

BigCherry said:


> It looks bigger than a nano in this pic, does it fit much? [emoji4]


It's tiny but holds everything  I put a small water bottle (330ml), Celine medium strap wallet, passport, 2 packs of tissue, portable phone charger and house keys.

I'm really happy with the bag, it's  lightweight enough to be carry crossbody and the wide shoulder strap makes it  comfortable to wear.  Now for the next colour


----------



## coolmelondew

Still in love with this tiny one!


----------



## ilovemyjdm

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Matelassé WOC*


----------



## lookdujour237

coolmelondew said:


> You look so good with the bag!



Thank you !  I really feel that it suits my style well


----------



## RedHead172

Family photo


----------



## Kimmytherat

My second Saint Laurent Bag purchase. The bought this bag without seeing the quality and strap drop in store, I couldn't find it locally. I fell in love when I took it out of the box and it is most likely my favorite bag. My friend's puppy has been all over this bag and no scratches yet!


----------



## misstan87

Kimmytherat said:


> My second Saint Laurent Bag purchase. The bought this bag without seeing the quality and strap drop in store, I couldn't find it locally. I fell in love when I took it out of the box and it is most likely my favorite bag. My friend's puppy has been all over this bag and no scratches yet!



I didn’t see it in person either before I purchased this bag. Isn’t it beautiful?! Congrats!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Zucnarf said:


> And this is my olive
> View attachment 4002990



Gorgeous bag!
May I ask, where did you find the olive color college bag?


----------



## Zucnarf

Sourisbrune said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> May I ask, where did you find the olive color college bag?



Thank you!
My Theresa [emoji4]


----------



## L!m@2018

My first purchase a woc black and gold kept simple and classic


----------



## preppyboy8671

From 2 different eras


----------



## SushiLover

preppyboy8671 said:


> From 2 different eras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022923


love the wallet!!


----------



## ReneeMer

Blue Denim toy loulou


----------



## ReneeMer

Another angle. I love the shade of blue.


----------



## StefaniJoy

ReneeMer said:


> Another angle. I love the shade of blue.



That really is a beautiful shade of blue! Enjoy your gorgeous bag [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## ReneeMer

StefaniJoy said:


> That really is a beautiful shade of blue! Enjoy your gorgeous bag [emoji254][emoji254]


Thank you so much!


----------



## vodkamartini

Got my small Lou camera bag in black here in Japan earlier ❤️ I’m so inlove


----------



## kbcrew

ReneeMer said:


> Blue Denim toy loulou



Love your bag! Do you find the size to be good for an everyday bag or do you have to downsize a lot ?


----------



## LittleNightingale

First time out with my new YSL College Medium in Navy


----------



## EJsMommy1

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 4032331
> 
> Got my small Lou camera bag in black here in Japan earlier [emoji173]️ I’m so inlove



Omg! I want this so bad. If you don’t mind, can you please share a picture of the bag worn crossbody??? Thanks so much!


----------



## ReneeMer

kbcrew said:


> Love your bag! Do you find the size to be good for an everyday bag or do you have to downsize a lot ?


well, it doesn't really work as an everyday bag for me.  My everyday bags are Speedy 30 b, neverfull, Givenchy Antigona Tote, more like totes and satchels.  The crossbody bags are for the weekends.  I don't like to carry large bags with me on Sat/Sun so I only like a card holder, sunglasses, phone and keys.  It would not work for me as an everyday bag, honestly.  Sometimes I will use my mulberry lily or Gucci soho to work but just for 3 or 4 days and I am back to my totes.  Some people do enjoy small bags for everyday lifestyle.  I personally don't.  I carry too much stuff w/me Mon thru Fri.  Lol


----------



## StefaniJoy

Love my Dark Beige LOU LOU [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lendingear

My latest haul last week from Net-A-Porter!


----------



## RitaLA

Just got Small WOC with silver chain. The leather is spectacular


----------



## NYCBelle

omg that envelope bag is a beauty!!


----------



## coolmelondew




----------



## sofiawk

YSL KATE MEDIUM MONOGRAMME ANYONE?


----------



## myluvofbags

My first YSL. Medium loulou and the beautiful scrumptious squishy red will probably be my 2nd. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowmartian




----------



## boeyshona

Bought my college preloved - can’t wait to enjoy this beauty!


----------



## highend

Group pic of a few deals I picked up during recent promos

Front: convertible medium black croc Kate and khaki toy Loulou

Back: washed pink quilted Lou camera; leopard Lou camera; new small peony pink croc Kate; new small vintage chocolate Kate; new small asphalt croc Kate; and black tulip New Jolie large pouch (fits my laptop and accoutrements )


----------



## Designerhbgirl

highend said:


> Group pic of a few deals I picked up during recent promos
> 
> Front: convertible medium black croc Kate and khaki toy Loulou
> 
> Back: washed pink quilted Lou camera; leopard Lou camera; new small peony pink croc Kate; new small vintage chocolate Kate; new small asphalt croc Kate; and black tulip New Jolie large pouch (fits my laptop and accoutrements )
> View attachment 4060426


Lovely collection!


----------



## vickstah

sneakers and bags are my weakness


----------



## eggz716

Just got a new medium college bag  friend picked it up for me while she was in hawaii with a 20% discount, gotta love hawaii


----------



## OCMomof3

RitaLA said:


> Just got Small WOC with silver chain. The leather is spectacular


This is the exact one I'm stalking! Glad you like it!


----------



## OCMomof3

vickstah said:


> sneakers and bags are my weakness


Love it!


----------



## vickstah

OCMomof3 said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## SeeCindyHi

Black on Black. Obsessed!


----------



## ElenaTS

SeeCindyHi said:


> Black on Black. Obsessed!


LOVE!!! Is that the medium or large? It's beautiful!


----------



## Zenerdiode

preppyboy8671 said:


> From 2 different eras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022923



Great tote bag. I like this style.



ReneeMer said:


> Blue Denim toy loulou



Pretty bag and the color is awesome.



StefaniJoy said:


> Love my Dark Beige LOU LOU [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035705



Love this style.


----------



## SeeCindyHi

ElenaTS said:


> LOVE!!! Is that the medium or large? It's beautiful!


: )  This is the large size.


----------



## OsloChic

Don’t you hate it when your new bag doesn’t fit your wallet? Oh wait, no we love that because we can buy a new one! 

All black woc and dark blue shw cardholder [emoji106]


----------



## EJsMommy1

My “New Small Kate” in Powder Nude. The new small version is the perfect size for me and I couldn’t be happier! They interior space is soooooo much more roomier compared to the original small version. I attached a photo of my iPhone 8 Plus and how much room I have left once inside! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Sparklemum88

MsModernShopper said:


> Ever since the YSL camera bag got on my radar about a year ago, I haven’t been able to get it off my mind. I’ve been waiting for the perfect pink and was ecstatic to see this one pop up on the Saks website. Presenting the Lou camera bag! It comes with a removable tassel, but I prefer it without.
> View attachment 4002680
> 
> This one is the perfect size, not useless teeny tiny and not gigantic. She smells divine, I am in love



Is this colour closer to nude than pink? Do you have to be super careful with it because of the colour and leather type?


----------



## ElenaTS

EJsMommy1 said:


> My “New Small Kate” in Powder Nude. The new small version is the perfect size for me and I couldn’t be happier! They interior space is soooooo much more roomier compared to the original small version. I attached a photo of my iPhone 8 Plus and how much room I have left once inside! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4071855
> View attachment 4071856
> 
> View attachment 4071857


LOVE THIS! The color isbeautiful. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Miss World

My new Saint Laurent YSL Wallet on Chain. It has 20 card slots and zippered pocket inside. It fits my large sunglasses, cards, lipstick and I phone. I absolutely love the silver hardware and the grained leather. It is great because it is a cool crossbody but such a chic bag to wear dressed up at night as well as a shoulder bag or clutch.


----------



## ElenaTS

Love this! Have it in red. It surprisingly holds a lot. Enjoy. Love the black and silver!!!


----------



## Miss World

ElenaTS said:


> Love this! Have it in red. It surprisingly holds a lot. Enjoy. Love the black and silver!!!


Thank you  The YSL shade of red is stunning. I’m so glad you love your bag and good to know it fits a lot. Can’t wait to use it.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Miss World said:


> My new Saint Laurent YSL Wallet on Chain. It has 20 card slots and zippered pocket inside. It fits my large sunglasses, cards, lipstick and I phone. I absolutely love the silver hardware and the grained leather. It is great because it is a cool crossbody but such a chic bag to wear dressed up at night as well as a shoulder bag or clutch.



Stunning WOC!! It really is super chic with the black grained leather and SHW. LOVE!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> My new Saint Laurent YSL Wallet on Chain. It has 20 card slots and zippered pocket inside. It fits my large sunglasses, cards, lipstick and I phone. I absolutely love the silver hardware and the grained leather. It is great because it is a cool crossbody but such a chic bag to wear dressed up at night as well as a shoulder bag or clutch.


Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Miss World

StefaniJoy said:


> Stunning WOC!! It really is super chic with the black grained leather and SHW. LOVE!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you! I used it for the first time today! Absolutely love it. Great space for sunglasses and iPhone. Plus easy to access cards and money with no hassles. 


Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!!


Thank you. I saw a lady wearing a black chevron one with white trim and it was stunning, now I want that YSL Woc too!


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> My new Saint Laurent YSL Wallet on Chain. It has 20 card slots and zippered pocket inside. It fits my large sunglasses, cards, lipstick and I phone. I absolutely love the silver hardware and the grained leather. It is great because it is a cool crossbody but such a chic bag to wear dressed up at night as well as a shoulder bag or clutch.



Love this! Is the strap long? My problem with crossbody bags is always the chain length. I'm 5'8" and they're always short on me.

I have been pining for this bag for two years.


----------



## Miss World

Antigone said:


> Love this! Is the strap long? My problem with crossbody bags is always the chain length. I'm 5'8" and they're always short on me.
> 
> I have been pining for this bag for two years.


It’s so beautifully made, the chevron is so perfect even better than Chanel in my opinion. The strap drop is 48cm. I’m very short though, around 5 foot and I feel it’s a good length on me. It hits just below my hip bone. But I’ve seen tall girls wear it and they look fabulous too.


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> The strap drop is 48cm.



Thank you!


----------



## coolmelondew

Out with sac de jour nano today


----------



## Sparklemum88

Miss World said:


> My new Saint Laurent YSL Wallet on Chain. It has 20 card slots and zippered pocket inside. It fits my large sunglasses, cards, lipstick and I phone. I absolutely love the silver hardware and the grained leather. It is great because it is a cool crossbody but such a chic bag to wear dressed up at night as well as a shoulder bag or clutch.



I just got a credit note at YSL (was in a major hurry) and should’ve looked at this, it’s gorgeous!! What size WOC is this? You’ve convinced me, especially if it’s roomier than what I thought.


----------



## Miss World

Sparklemum88 said:


> I just got a credit note at YSL (was in a major hurry) and should’ve looked at this, it’s gorgeous!! What size WOC is this? You’ve convinced me, especially if it’s roomier than what I thought.


Hi dear, I think it comes in 2 sizes I think. My wallet is the larger of the two sizes. I’ve attached a picture of my woc style. The YSL Small Kate is really nice too, if you want more of a bag than a wallet style.  I think I might get that too


----------



## Sparklemum88

Okay! Last time I’ll annoy everyone! Please help me pick between these two


----------



## MsModernShopper

Sparklemum88 said:


> Is this colour closer to nude than pink? Do you have to be super careful with it because of the colour and leather type?


It's definitely a light pink, not nude. I haven't had any issues with it yet. I probably wouldn't wear it with dark wash jeans though, just to be sure.


----------



## RitaLA

Gray for sure.  Well, I am not good at keeping light colored bags clean so both would be a big no no for me. But between the two I think gray looks better


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparklemum88 said:


> Okay! Last time I’ll annoy everyone! Please help me pick between these two



I always pick grey because it’s one of my favourites. It’s very neutral and can be worn all year round. However the logo looks extra stylish against that white leather. I spray my bags with collonil and it really helps with dirt and colour transfer.


----------



## Sparklemum88

RitaLA said:


> Gray for sure.  Well, I am not good at keeping light colored bags clean so both would be a big no no for me. But between the two I think gray looks better



Thank you!!


----------



## Sparklemum88

BigCherry said:


> I always pick grey because it’s one of my favourites. It’s very neutral and can be worn all year round. However the logo looks extra stylish against that white leather. I spray my bags with collonil and it really helps with dirt and colour transfer.



Thank you, I was wondering if I could do grey in the summer, if you do it I’ll do it! I will have  I get some collonil, I wonder if I can use it on that matte pebbled leather


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparklemum88 said:


> Thank you, I was wondering if I could do grey in the summer, if you do it I’ll do it! I will have  I get some collonil, I wonder if I can use it on that matte pebbled leather



I do various shades of grey right through the summer, it looks lovely with white and pastels. The carbon pro I have says it can be used on pebbled, smooth and even nubuck. I’ve used it on the first two without a problem but I always test the bottom of the bag first. Look forward to seeing it! [emoji4]


----------



## Miss World

SeeCindyHi said:


> Black on Black. Obsessed!


Omg please tell me what size this beautiful matelasse envelope bag is. It looks amazing! I was trying the medium size in silver hardware but the black hardware looks so luxurious.


----------



## Miss World

My new medium YSL LouLou Bag in black with silver hardware. Love this bag. I posted these pictures in the YSL loulou thread as well. Thank for letting me share.


----------



## OsloChic

Miss World said:


> My new medium YSL LouLou Bag in black with silver hardware. Love this bag. I posted these pictures in the YSL loulou thread as well. Thank for letting me share.



So happy you found out what you wanted! The loulou has a unique look I think, very cute bag[emoji847]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> My new medium YSL LouLou Bag in black with silver hardware. Love this bag. I posted these pictures in the YSL loulou thread as well. Thank for letting me share.


Lovely! Congratulations!!


----------



## Miss World

Designerhbgirl said:


> Lovely! Congratulations!!


Thank you dear! It’s been a while since I’ve used a medium sized bag. I’ve been using a lot of crossbody and wallet on Chain bags lately. I’ve gotten arm/shoulder pains from lugging around huge, heavy Celine handbags. This bag is the size of a regular handbag and super light so far. Love it!


----------



## Miss World

Staring at my new black beauty whilst at work.


----------



## coolmelondew

Blurred shot but I love how well the SDJ goes with summer wear!


----------



## Strictmuffin

U


----------



## highend

....rounding out my S/S sale goodies (I believe)


dark green souple croc baby SDJ, patent black toy Loulou and leopard lurex new small Kate


----------



## OsloChic

highend said:


> ....rounding out my S/S sale goodies (I believe)
> View attachment 4111026
> 
> dark green souple croc baby SDJ, patent black toy Loulou and leopard lurex new small Kate



You got the green croc on sale??? I thought that was new! Need to get my butt down to SL asap!


----------



## highend

OsloChic said:


> You got the green croc on sale??? I thought that was new! Need to get my butt down to SL asap!


Yes, this was on sale at Barneys:
https://www.barneys.com/product/saint-laurent-baby-sac-de-jour-505209457.html

....also shown here on Farfetch
https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...y-sac-de-jour-shoulder-bag-item-12267527.aspx

Barneys called it dark green, but I believe the official name may be army green.   I know the SL boutique had this style available in their sale in the navy color....but didn't see the green on sale there.

In any event, I believe they are likely all long gone by now.


----------



## OsloChic

@highend I went by two Saint Laurent retailers today and it was long gone yes[emoji24] But might be coming out again they said. Thanks for the links anywho, enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## neome

My sale score from Mytheresa just arrived, medium West Hollywood in palissandre


----------



## neome

With 2 of her loulou sisters


----------



## Miss World

neome said:


> View attachment 4112537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sale score from Mytheresa just arrived, medium West Hollywood in palissandre


Congratulations it’s such a cool bag!!!


neome said:


> View attachment 4112543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 of her loulou sisters


All 3 are perfect!  I love that you have two Lou Lou bags in different colours. I have the medium LouLou and love it so much I’m thinking of adding a second!


----------



## neome

Miss World said:


> Congratulations it’s such a cool bag!!!
> 
> All 3 are perfect!  I love that you have two Lou Lou bags in different colours. I have the medium LouLou and love it so much I’m thinking of adding a second!


Thank you  im luving the west hollywood so far the leather feels tough and durable, the bag itself is not too boxy like the loulou, not too soft like the jamie and not too stiff like the sunset, just perfect imo 

As for the toy loulou, i bought the pink one first, tho i luv the pink color so much i found it so difficult to keep it clean n stain free from color transfer and just from handling it especially the chevron stitchings so i bought the black which is way much lower in maintenance lol


----------



## BlueCherry

neome said:


> As for the toy loulou, i bought the pink one first, tho i luv the pink color so much i found it so difficult to keep it clean n stain free from color transfer and just from handling it especially the chevron stitchings so i bought the black which is way much lower in maintenance lol



Have you tried Collonil carbon pro? I use it and it works great. It adds a protective waterproof layer to the bag which I find helps repel dirt very well.


----------



## bbcerisette66

coolmelondew said:


> Blurred shot but I love how well the SDJ goes with summer wear!
> 
> View attachment 4100273



Gorgeous !!! Is it the baby sdj souple ?
What is its colour ?


----------



## neome

BigCherry said:


> Have you tried Collonil carbon pro? I use it and it works great. It adds a protective waterproof layer to the bag which I find helps repel dirt very well.


Havent tried that one yet, but i do use the normal collonil cream/spray regularly, so far it repels water great but not so much on dirt, sweat n grime from handling it, i live in hot n humid weather btw lol


----------



## coolmelondew

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous !!! Is it the baby sdj souple ?
> What is its colour ?


Thanks! This is nano size. I don't remember the exact name of the colour though.  The SA had mentioned it was a seasonal colour - gris souris. But it looks like the usual pale grey Saint Laurent has every season anyway ​


----------



## BlueCherry

neome said:


> Havent tried that one yet, but i do use the normal collonil cream/spray regularly, so far it repels water great but not so much on dirt, sweat n grime from handling it, i live in hot n humid weather btw lol



Ah I guess we can’t account for weather, I’m England and it’s often inclement apart from a heatwave we have now. It’s a shame it’s such a struggle to keep light bags looking good because they’re so pretty [emoji4]


----------



## lana19

My Sunset


----------



## minababe

Miss World said:


> My new Saint Laurent YSL Wallet on Chain. It has 20 card slots and zippered pocket inside. It fits my large sunglasses, cards, lipstick and I phone. I absolutely love the silver hardware and the grained leather. It is great because it is a cool crossbody but such a chic bag to wear dressed up at night as well as a shoulder bag or clutch.


totally agree !
I have exactly the same bag  and love it to death ! such a beautiful bag to carry on so many ways with different types of clothing. I can highly recommend this Beauty


----------



## GiaNiSu

lana19 said:


> My Sunset



  She's gorgeous!


----------



## lana19

GiaNiSu said:


> She's gorgeous!



Thanks! Now I want more


----------



## RitaLA

Bought it a couple months ago but just today I used it for the first time ... I was shocked at the amount of ppl staring at this bag and asking me how much I could fit in it and asking to touch it to feel the leather ... lol.  Stole the show


----------



## myluvofbags

RitaLA said:


> Bought it a couple months ago but just today I used it for the first time ... I was shocked at the amount of ppl staring at this bag and asking me how much I could fit in it and asking to touch it to feel the leather ... lol.  Stole the show


Is this the toy? It's so cute. I have it in small and love it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RitaLA

myluvofbags said:


> Is this the toy? It's so cute. I have it in small and love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes, it’s the toy.   I so adore this bag. It fits a lot to my surprise.  I wasn’t sure about the color blue but I am so glad I did it!!!!


----------



## PursePrincess24

BigCherry said:


> Have you tried Collonil carbon pro? I use it and it works great. It adds a protective waterproof layer to the bag which I find helps repel dirt very well.



Have you used this on light colored bags? I have the Lou camera in light pink/nude and scared to use it because of dirt/transfer.


----------



## PursePrincess24

MsModernShopper said:


> Ever since the YSL camera bag got on my radar about a year ago, I haven’t been able to get it off my mind. I’ve been waiting for the perfect pink and was ecstatic to see this one pop up on the Saks website. Presenting the Lou camera bag! It comes with a removable tassel, but I prefer it without.
> View attachment 4002680
> 
> This one is the perfect size, not useless teeny tiny and not gigantic. She smells divine, I am in love


 
How are you finding the wear & tear of this bag?? I haven’t used mine yet :/ lol and was wondering if I should sell bc it’s too high maintenance of a color. Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## MsModernShopper

PursePrincess24 said:


> How are you finding the wear & tear of this bag?? I haven’t used mine yet :/ lol and was wondering if I should sell bc it’s too high maintenance of a color. Appreciate your thoughts.


I don’t find it high maintenance. I just don’t wear it with dark wash jeans. Use it - you’ll love it!


----------



## highend

PursePrincess24 said:


> Have you used this on light colored bags? I have the Lou camera in light pink/nude and scared to use it because of dirt/transfer.


Not the OP, but I have the same bag and did spray it with this before wearing.  No issues yet, but I only intend to wear this bag with clothing colors that won't bleed as MsMS mentioned above.


----------



## msmurielle

Latest and FIRST Saint Laurent purchase... I'm in love .


----------



## Miss World

msmurielle said:


> Latest and FIRST Saint Laurent purchase... I'm in love .


Omg so beautiful!!!  what size is your bag? I’m so in love!


----------



## PursePrincess24

highend said:


> Not the OP, but I have the same bag and did spray it with this before wearing.  No issues yet, but I only intend to wear this bag with clothing colors that won't bleed as MsMS mentioned above.


Thanks!! Where did you purchase the spray from? Amazon?


----------



## highend

PursePrincess24 said:


> Thanks!! Where did you purchase the spray from? Amazon?


Yes....either Amazon or here https://www.leathercaresupply.com/products/collonil-high-tech-carbon-pro-spray?variant=49413007189

It's often out of stock, so I usually buy multiples when available so I don't run out (as I spray all my bags with that).


----------



## BlueCherry

PursePrincess24 said:


> Have you used this on light colored bags? I have the Lou camera in light pink/nude and scared to use it because of dirt/transfer.



Yes it’s mostly my light coloured bags that I do spray. Also suede shoes and some of my light coloured slg’s that get handled a lot. 



highend said:


> Not the OP, but I have the same bag and did spray it with this before wearing.  No issues yet, but I only intend to wear this bag with clothing colors that won't bleed as MsMS mentioned above.



Thanks for replying 

If your dark coloured clothing includes jeans have you tried the vinegar soak. It works brilliantly.


----------



## msmurielle

Miss World said:


> Omg so beautiful!!!  what size is your bag? I’m so in love!


It's a medium! I couldn't decide between the silver and gold hardware so I walked away empty handed Sunday evening, couldn't stop thinking about the bag so I went back Monday afternoon and opted for the gold hardware and a new wallet. It's an amazing purse.


----------



## Miss World

msmurielle said:


> It's a medium! I couldn't decide between the silver and gold hardware so I walked away empty handed Sunday evening, couldn't stop thinking about the bag so I went back Monday afternoon and opted for the gold hardware and a new wallet. It's an amazing purse.


I think the gold hardware works really well with the colour of the bag. Very classic! I would love this bag in black.


----------



## RitaLA

Going around the city with this little “girl”   Stares guaranteed


----------



## Nathalie123

Pink love [emoji7]


----------



## ElenaTS

Nathalie123 said:


> Pink love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123004


That color is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Bluebellbun

My first YSL ❤️


----------



## ElenaTS

Bluebellbun said:


> View attachment 4123698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first YSL ❤️


I'm SO obsessed with all things 'Kate Tassel!' Beautiful color. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bluebellbun

Nathalie123 said:


> Pink love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123004


Love this . The colour is gorgeous x


----------



## NanciFanci

This is my Saint Laurent purchase within the last 14 months! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## loubprincess

Nathalie123 said:


> Pink love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123004



Beautiful!


----------



## Miss World

Nathalie123 said:


> Pink love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123004


So pretty! What size is this? Medium or Large?


NanciFanci said:


> View attachment 4124762
> 
> 
> This is my Saint Laurent purchase within the last 14 months! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Beautiful collection! A bag for every occasion. I would find it hard resisting too!


----------



## Nathalie123

Miss World said:


> So pretty! What size is this? Medium or Large?
> 
> Beautiful collection! A bag for every occasion. I would find it hard resisting too!



Hi. It’s the large size


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My 1st YSL. Been after this baby for a while!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## dotty8

Nathalie123 said:


> Pink love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123004



Gorgeous 



NanciFanci said:


> View attachment 4124762
> 
> 
> This is my Saint Laurent purchase within the last 14 months! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Great collection  ... and I also love the bedding


----------



## pyx_u

Got this medium Kate from the matches sale a few days ago at 50% off, from Aud 3065 to 1532 but not sure if I should keep it... It’s suede which will be hard to maintain and I’m paranoid about the crystals falling out in the long run. Doesn’t seem to be an everyday bag either but i do love how it looks and especially its price  What do you guys think ? Any opinions are appreciated !


----------



## highend

pyx_u said:


> View attachment 4133753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this medium Kate from the matches sale a few days ago at 50% off, from Aud 3065 to 1532 but not sure if I should keep it... It’s suede which will be hard to maintain and I’m paranoid about the crystals falling out in the long run. Doesn’t seem to be an everyday bag either but i do love how it looks and especially its price  What do you guys think ? Any opinions are appreciated !


Your concerns are valid....I was momentarily tempted to purchase one from matches with the additional 20% off until I remembered that all of the ones I saw in store looked dingy and  unimpressive just by being handled on display.  I found this with most of their suede bags.  I'm not opposed to suede in general as I own some that wear well...but from what I've seen the current SL ones do not.


----------



## pyx_u

highend said:


> Your concerns are valid....I was momentarily tempted to purchase one from matches with the additional 20% off until I remembered that all of the ones I saw in store looked dingy and  unimpressive just by being handled on display.  I found this with most of their suede bags.  I'm not opposed to suede in general as I own some that wear well...but from what I've seen the current SL ones do not.


Thanks for sharing that. All my other SL’s are croc embossed so I don’t own any of their suede bags. The suede really concerned me and knowing this confirms the concerns so I might have to let this one go


----------



## Sparklemum88

pyx_u said:


> View attachment 4133753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this medium Kate from the matches sale a few days ago at 50% off, from Aud 3065 to 1532 but not sure if I should keep it... It’s suede which will be hard to maintain and I’m paranoid about the crystals falling out in the long run. Doesn’t seem to be an everyday bag either but i do love how it looks and especially its price  What do you guys think ? Any opinions are appreciated !



I think it’s gorgeous, ever since I saw the same suede/multi coloured crystals on the lou camera bag on ysl.com I have thought it looks beautiful. It’s different without being too “out there” as at the end of the day it’s still a classic Kate and black too. Like you said you won’t use it everyday so I don’t think you’ll have to worry too much about suede maintenance?


----------



## pyx_u

Sparklemum88 said:


> I think it’s gorgeous, ever since I saw the same suede/multi coloured crystals on the lou camera bag on ysl.com I have thought it looks beautiful. It’s different without being too “out there” as at the end of the day it’s still a classic Kate and black too. Like you said you won’t use it everyday so I don’t think you’ll have to worry too much about suede maintenance?


It’s definitely amazing and you’re totally right about it being a classic which was what made me get it... such a shame it won’t be used as much as I would like to use it :o


----------



## Nancy Ma

LaureW said:


> Here are my two Saint Laurent bags. They're quite small,  but I love them!


I have the box clutch up top in black. It is my favorite clutch in my collection. So beautiful and understated. I love that it has no giant logos. Simply lovely. Now i'm wishing i snatched one in your color as well!!!


----------



## Postyco

neome said:


> View attachment 4112537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sale score from Mytheresa just arrived, medium West Hollywood in palissandre


is this rouge eros by any chance??


----------



## KBT39

Really loving my dark navy LouLou!


----------



## myluvofbags

KBT39 said:


> Really loving my dark navy LouLou!
> View attachment 4144302


So beautiful and the silver against it is amazing!


----------



## Miss World

KBT39 said:


> Really loving my dark navy LouLou!
> View attachment 4144302


So so beautiful! I love that it looks black in certain lights.


----------



## neome

Postyco said:


> is this rouge eros by any chance??


Mines palissandre, its burgundy/maroon i think the rouge eros will be more to bright red in color as compared to palissandre


----------



## Luv n bags

pyx_u said:


> View attachment 4133753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this medium Kate from the matches sale a few days ago at 50% off, from Aud 3065 to 1532 but not sure if I should keep it... It’s suede which will be hard to maintain and I’m paranoid about the crystals falling out in the long run. Doesn’t seem to be an everyday bag either but i do love how it looks and especially its price  What do you guys think ? Any opinions are appreciated !



Love this!! I hope you kept it


----------



## Miss World

KBT39 said:


> Really loving my dark navy LouLou!
> View attachment 4144302


Absolutely beautiful. I love Navy because it’s such a deep blue that it almost looks black. The LouLou bag is amazing I hope you really enjoy yours! Thanks for sharing


----------



## c0uture

First Saint Laurent purchase .. I’m in love ❤️


----------



## araki88

del


----------



## nashpoo

ChanelCanuck said:


> Just picked up my first brand new, non-preloved Saint Laurent bag in Honolulu last week! Really was 20% less than the mainland price, and only 4.7% tax! Love her so much, and finally started using her today! Couldn’t resist a pic on the balcony with beautiful Waikiki in the background. Or riding shotgun with me today. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3975459
> 
> View attachment 3975454
> View attachment 3975456
> View attachment 3975457
> View attachment 3975458


Did you stay at the Alohilani hotel??? I recognize their outdoor table thing? haha


----------



## ChanelCanuck

nashpoo said:


> Did you stay at the Alohilani hotel??? I recognize their outdoor table thing? haha



LMAO!  That is absolutely the Alohilani!!  Good eye!! It was still under construction while we were there (renovating the elevator area, primarily) but you can't beat that view!


----------



## nashpoo

ChanelCanuck said:


> LMAO!  That is absolutely the Alohilani!!  Good eye!! It was still under construction while we were there (renovating the elevator area, primarily) but you can't beat that view!


ME TOO!! Omg I LOVED that hotel! It's so pretty! I would love to stay there again


----------



## bagzaddict

PurseCrazyGal said:


> My 1st YSL. Been after this baby for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



What is the name of this bag?


----------



## tweetie1288

Wow. Gorgeous!!  I'm new to ysl.. Which style is this?


----------



## jennyf71

My first YSL [emoji177]


----------



## bbcerisette66

jennyf71 said:


> My first YSL [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156326



What a gorgeous colour ? Is it more dark red or burgundy ?


----------



## jennyf71

bbcerisette66 said:


> What a gorgeous colour ? Is it more dark red or burgundy ?


Thank you! Color is called rouge legion, I feel like it's more burgundy... perfect for fall!


----------



## bbcerisette66

jennyf71 said:


> Thank you! Color is called rouge legion, I feel like it's more burgundy... perfect for fall!



Thank you [emoji106]


----------



## stylistbydesign

This is my new-to-me, first YSL!  Really looks as if it was never carried, and I could not resist that rainbow metallic chevron.
[emoji813]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## EJsMommy1

bbcerisette66 said:


> What a gorgeous colour ? Is it more dark red or burgundy ?



I love this!! I just ordered the Red / Rouge color and it arrives Friday. I do not have any colored bags and just love how this camera bag looks on! Seems like the perfect pop of color. I was debating between the Red or Burgundy tone and I won’t know until I receive my bag in person lol. Your bag is absolutely gorgeous! If you don’t mind, please share some mod shots!


----------



## thebagqueen

Just got my second YSL, black/black WOC. Love it! First YSL was a white muse several years ago and loved it but liking smaller bags lately


----------



## Luv n bags

stylistbydesign said:


> This is my new-to-me, first YSL!  Really looks as if it was never carried, and I could not resist that rainbow metallic chevron.
> [emoji813]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 4157412



Love this!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Miso Fine said:


> Love this!!


Thank you!  I am super excited.


----------



## EJsMommy1

My first red bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Designerhbgirl

EJsMommy1 said:


> My first red bag [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161475


Adorable bag, and that’s a great red! Congratulations!


----------



## barbie90

My first cardholder


----------



## Sparklemum88

EJsMommy1 said:


> My first red bag [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161475



I have been looking at this bag everyday in red, it is gorgeous    I have it in black but I’m trying to be strong in case another colour I “need” gets released. Enjoy xo


----------



## sveiroc

My Ysl croc tassel


----------



## sveiroc

My Ysl croc tassel


----------



## ElenaTS

sveiroc said:


> View attachment 4167140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ysl croc tassel


LOVE!! Obsessed with the Tassel. That color combo is chic and bad ass all in one!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Just got this YSL medium envelope bag. Love the mixed detail stitching and the black hardware against black.


----------



## ilovemylife1414

My first YSL purse!


----------



## ElenaTS

ilovemylife1414 said:


> My first YSL purse!


Beautiful. That shade of red is PERFECT!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## myluvofbags

ilovemylife1414 said:


> My first YSL purse!


Oh my, YSL has done a perfect red shade here. Congratulations, it's stunning


----------



## ilovemylife1414

Thank you! I didnt expect that i would love this bag. There is something in the color as well!


----------



## sweetpotayto

lendingear said:


> My latest haul last week from Net-A-Porter!


Gorgeous pieces!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Love this beauty


----------



## sheilaru

Yuki85 said:


> Love this beauty
> 
> View attachment 4172395


Very pretty what fits inside your Niki bag? I'm considering this or the medium LouLou


----------



## sheilaru

myluvofbags said:


> Just got this YSL medium envelope bag. Love the mixed detail stitching and the black hardware against black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167762
> View attachment 4167763
> View attachment 4167764





myluvofbags said:


> Just got this YSL medium envelope bag. Love the mixed detail stitching and the black hardware against black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167762
> View attachment 4167763
> View attachment 4167764


I really like the black/black look, I'm considering it on the medium LouLou.  My only concern is the paint chipping on all the black hardware?


----------



## bbcerisette66

sheilaru said:


> I really like the black/black look, I'm considering it on the medium LouLou.  My only concern is the paint chipping on all the black hardware?



Very classy. Black on the black is just elegant.


----------



## enright98

I thought a lot about this bag, really wanted it but thought it might be too edgy and my wardrobe won’t be able to cope - however, this forum has been fantastic with enabling


----------



## myluvofbags

sheilaru said:


> I really like the black/black look, I'm considering it on the medium LouLou.  My only concern is the paint chipping on all the black hardware?


This was a concern of mine too but I pushed that thought away as I love the look. I was looking at the Lou also, decided on this as I have a grey Lou lou and wanted something different.


----------



## myluvofbags

enright98 said:


> View attachment 4173027
> 
> 
> I thought a lot about this bag, really wanted it but thought it might be too edgy and my wardrobe won’t be able to cope - however, this forum has been fantastic with enabling


Very nice, I like the distressed look and aged hardware


----------



## sheilaru

myluvofbags said:


> This was a concern of mine too but I pushed that thought away as I love the look. I was looking at the Lou also, decided on this as I have a grey Lou lou and wanted something different.


Thank you. I guess I'll take the chance.


----------



## enright98

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice, I like the distressed look and aged hardware



Thanks  and yes, it’s the grungy yet retro look that makes it so appealing!

I did, however, have to peel off bits of dried glue (or at least I HOPE they’re glue) off the bag. But otherwise it’s very well made and a great price in comparison to other brands with similar styles.


----------



## sueshar

All set for Autumn...my green YSL...


----------



## sheilaru

I pulled the trigger on the black bag with black hardware. Hopefully I have no problems. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 s with it.


----------



## mzbaglady1

My lovely tote. The color is a slate grey and the bag is not too large.


----------



## myluvofbags

sheilaru said:


> I pulled the trigger on the black bag with black hardware. Hopefully I have no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s with it.


Sweet! Nice set


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

bagzaddict said:


> What is the name of this bag?



Large Monogram quilted wallet on a chain [emoji173]️

*Sorry it took so long for a reply. I never saw it* ☹️


----------



## sheilaru

myluvofbags said:


> Sweet! Nice set


Thank you


----------



## Strep2031

sheilaru said:


> I pulled the trigger on the black bag with black hardware. Hopefully I have no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s with it.


Such a beautiful handbag. I am debating between the black or silver logo myself.


----------



## sheilaru

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Such a beautiful handbag. I am debating between the black or silver logo myself.


I wanted something different. I have bags with gold and silver hardware. Do the black on black


----------



## Strep2031

sheilaru said:


> I wanted something different. I have bags with gold and silver hardware. Do the black on black


Did you purchase directory from YSL? Or department store?


----------



## sheilaru

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Did you purchase directory from YSL? Or department store?


I went into a YSL store


----------



## Strep2031

sheilaru said:


> I went into a YSL store


I just purchased mine from the YSL site. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## tweetie1288

Just received this from Saks. Very disappointed that it was dented and didn't come with a box. It was wrapped in the dustbag and tossed in a box with some air bubbles.


----------



## Strep2031

tweetie1288 said:


> Just received this from Saks. Very disappointed that it was dented and didn't come with a box. It was wrapped in the dustbag and tossed in a box with some air bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177566
> View attachment 4177567


So disappointed for you. I don’t understand why they aren’t made to box up before they are shipped. If you order through YSL site, I believe it comes wrapped and with a gift box. Are you going to return it?


----------



## Venessa84

sheilaru said:


> I pulled the trigger on the black bag with black hardware. Hopefully I have no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s with it.



This is a great combo. Enjoy them!! I have black hardware on my SDJ and have had no chipping issues


----------



## averagejoe

tweetie1288 said:


> Just received this from Saks. Very disappointed that it was dented and didn't come with a box. It was wrapped in the dustbag and tossed in a box with some air bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177566
> View attachment 4177567


I ordered two things from Saks.com and both of them came poorly packaged. It was as you described. One of the items was wrapped in a dust-bag and then tossed into a box with air packets. The other purchase was worse. It didn't even come with a dust-bag. They didn't even try to make the purchase special like Matchesfashion does (Matchesfashion has a nice box and they wrap their items very well). 

Are you going to return the bag?


----------



## tweetie1288

fcmilliner2031 said:


> So disappointed for you. I don’t understand why they aren’t made to box up before they are shipped. If you order through YSL site, I believe it comes wrapped and with a gift box. Are you going to return it?





averagejoe said:


> I ordered two things from Saks.com and both of them came poorly packaged. It was as you described. One of the items was wrapped in a dust-bag and then tossed into a box with air packets. The other purchase was worse. It didn't even come with a dust-bag. They didn't even try to make the purchase special like Matchesfashion does (Matchesfashion has a nice box and they wrap their items very well).
> 
> Are you going to return the bag?


Yes. I already initiated a return to ship it back. Just wanted to rant.[emoji36] [emoji36] 
I'll be sure to shop elsewhere next time.


----------



## ElenaTS

tweetie1288 said:


> Just received this from Saks. Very disappointed that it was dented and didn't come with a box. It was wrapped in the dustbag and tossed in a box with some air bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177566
> View attachment 4177567


 
I have read lots of posts where people order YSL and different high-end brands from stores like Saks, Neiman's, Barney's Etc and they don't come with any of the bag company packaging. My orders directly from YSL come beautifully wrapped, packaged and boxed. I know for some people they don't care, but for me it's a big deal. With these prices for bags, I expect the box and the dust bag. Unless I got a ridiculously good price on it, I would probably overlook it. But when you can buy it somewhere else for the same price and get all the extras, I too would send it back.


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> I ordered two things from Saks.com and both of them came poorly packaged. It was as you described. One of the items was wrapped in a dust-bag and then tossed into a box with air packets. The other purchase was worse. It didn't even come with a dust-bag. They didn't even try to make the purchase special like Matchesfashion does (Matchesfashion has a nice box and they wrap their items very well).
> 
> Are you going to return the bag?


I believe these stores send out a survey by email. Respond back to the survey and I believe towards the end of the survey they ask for your permission to contact you about your purchase. These items seems like they are coming directly from the department store. When the item is shipped from the warehouse its usually not packaged this way.


----------



## tweetie1288

mzbaglady1 said:


> I believe these stores send out a survey by email. Respond back to the survey and I believe towards the end of the survey they ask for your permission to contact you about your purchase. These items seems like they are coming directly from the department store. When the item is shipped from the warehouse its usually not packaged this way.


Actually I believe the bag might be used b/c the price tag was not attached to the bag but tied to the draw string of the dustbag. I contacted them and they asked me to return it and noted that it's defective/ damaged. 
I agree with everyone that given the price point of the items the stores should package it a little better and check the item before shipping.


----------



## coolmelondew

Using Saint Laurent Jane Tote today since I'm carrying heaps. TGIF!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Brand new and the first time I took her out!  Just cut the tags off today


----------



## tirahmisu

i have a thing for black bags...


----------



## ElenaTS

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Brand new and the first time I took her out!  Just cut the tags off today


That red is BEAUTIFUL!! I'm the same way, I don't cut the tags off till right before I use it. Enjoy! It's FAB.


----------



## ElenaTS

tirahmisu said:


> i have a thing for black bags...


But they both rock, so clearly you need them BOTH! Enjoy.


----------



## Iluvhaute

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Such a beautiful handbag. I am debating between the black or silver logo myself.



I am debating the same choice as well. I just ordered the black/silver and almost want to order the all black for comparison. I did see a review on the nordstrom site where someone returned the bag because the black started chipping. Decisions decisions...ugh! Does anyone have a long term wear update on the all black?


----------



## StefaniJoy

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Brand new and the first time I took her out!  Just cut the tags off today



Beautiful!! Is that the baby Niki? Can you please show how it looks on the shoulder and crossbody?


----------



## vanessalova

Hi everyone.. i want to get ysl kate tassel in ghw.. is there any wear and tear of the bag??


----------



## plaingal79

View attachment 4182822

My new College bag! Love this style!!!


----------



## Strep2031

She’s here and is flawless!!! It’s gorgeous from every angle. I am speechless!!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

StefaniJoy said:


> Beautiful!! Is that the baby Niki? Can you please show how it looks on the shoulder and crossbody?



I am 5'6" and a US size 14.  The bag fits me comfortably as a cross-body.  I don't even know which size I bought; I just picked the one I liked at the boutique.  I looked at the dimensions online and I believe it is a Niki Baby.


----------



## Strep2031

plaingal79 said:


> View attachment 4182818
> View attachment 4182822
> 
> My new College bag! Love this style!!!


So pretty!!!


----------



## Strep2031

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I am 5'6" and a US size 14.  The bag fits me comfortably as a cross-body.  I don't even know which size I bought; I just picked the one I liked at the boutique.  I looked at the dimensions online and I believe it is a Niki Baby.


Gorgeous bag!! And I love your entire outfit and shoes.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Gorgeous bag!! And I love your entire outfit and shoes.


thanks so much, that means a lot to me!


----------



## StefaniJoy

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I am 5'6" and a US size 14.  The bag fits me comfortably as a cross-body.  I don't even know which size I bought; I just picked the one I liked at the boutique.  I looked at the dimensions online and I believe it is a Niki Baby.



Thank you so much for posting these! The bag looks awesome with your shoes! It looks great on you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## candypoo

First YSL piece


----------



## BlueCherry

candypoo said:


> First YSL piece
> View attachment 4185389



Love all the pink/blush/nude things


----------



## candypoo

BlueCherry said:


> Love all the pink/blush/nude things


Aww.. Shucks I love it too!


----------



## ashxree

I’ve been on the hunt for a good card holder! To keep or not to keep..... Suggestions? Thank you lovelies


----------



## minababe

candypoo said:


> First YSL piece
> View attachment 4185389




oooo so lovely !
I've started my saint Laurent addiction with a Card holder too, good choice 
welcome to the Club


----------



## BlueCherry

ashxree said:


> I’ve been on the hunt for a good card holder! To keep or not to keep..... Suggestions? Thank you lovelies



I would keep it, the leather on these is indestructible. I have the Chanel ones but they only have 3 slots and are so much more expensive for no good reason.


----------



## StefaniJoy

ashxree said:


> I’ve been on the hunt for a good card holder! To keep or not to keep..... Suggestions? Thank you lovelies



KEEP! I just bought a new YSL SLG that I will post when I receive it. You’ll love it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## candypoo

minababe said:


> oooo so lovely !
> I've started my saint Laurent addiction with a Card holder too, good choice
> welcome to the Club



Gosh ur right.. I'm already aiming for the Camera Bag next


----------



## vesna

just took out my  Muse II in nubuck nutmeg


----------



## vesna

ashxree said:


> I’ve been on the hunt for a good card holder! To keep or not to keep..... Suggestions? Thank you lovelies


yes, to keep, lovely !!!


----------



## vesna

my YSL small goods, old but timeless.....this is Yves' handwriting from his postcard soooooo  
envelope case Y-mail, card case, mirror Y-mail


----------



## Miss World

vesna said:


> my YSL small goods, old but timeless.....this is Yves' handwriting from his postcard soooooo
> envelope case Y-mail, card case, mirror Y-mail
> View attachment 4189350


They need to re-release the handwritten postcard, so fabulous!


----------



## justa9url

ashxree said:


> I’ve been on the hunt for a good card holder! To keep or not to keep..... Suggestions? Thank you lovelies


Gorgeous! If you're looking for more card slots though, I have a Fendi one with 7 slots in total. Plus, if you plan to put this in your pocket, the logo hardware could potentially be an issue. Hth!


----------



## pinky7129

justa9url said:


> Gorgeous! If you're looking for more card slots though, I have a Fendi one with 7 slots in total. Plus, if you plan to put this in your pocket, the logo hardware could potentially be an issue. Hth!



Could you post s photo of the fendi? Ty!


----------



## justa9url

pinky7129 said:


> Could you post s photo of the fendi? Ty!


I don't currently have it handy but it's this one: https://www.fendi.com/ca/man/wallets-and-small-accessories/p-7M01648FJF06HP


----------



## ninazrinax

Rather late on YSL bandwagon but I just LOVE the look of BDJ clutch from the 1st time I saw it online. Then I found out they don’t make it anymore 
Scouring around and found a silver one in Kangaroo leather. Seems to be a limited piece from 2010. Over the moon on how it still holding up nicely after all these years!


----------



## coolmelondew

Brought my Small Monogram Envelope Wallet out for some sun. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## baghagg

ninazrinax said:


> Rather late on YSL bandwagon but I just LOVE the look of BDJ clutch from the 1st time I saw it online. Then I found out they don’t make it anymore
> Scouring around and found a silver one in Kangaroo leather. Seems to be a limited piece from 2010. Over the moon on how it still holding up nicely after all these years!  [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4193321


This is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## ninazrinax

baghagg said:


> This is gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you! I foresee there would be more coming


----------



## highend

highend said:


> ....rounding out my S/S sale goodies (I believe)
> View attachment 4111026
> 
> dark green souple croc baby SDJ, patent black toy Loulou and leopard lurex new small Kate


....so, I thought I was done with my sale goodies, until I came across these clearance gems


anthracite opium Cassandre clutch; brown croc Kate woc and bordeaux Rider bag (the last 2 can also be converted to belt bags which really sealed the deal as they are better options for me than the Kate and Lou quilted belt bags SL is offering this season!)


----------



## plaingal79

Haven’t put her down, this one has been my go-to this summer! So glad I got her! [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## likestardust

Just got very first SDJ last month (in fact my first Saint Laurent bag) - in gorgeous dark green, croc embossed. Love it so much!


----------



## coolmelondew

likestardust said:


> Just got very first SDJ last month (in fact my first Saint Laurent bag) - in gorgeous dark green, croc embossed. Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 4195074
> 
> View attachment 4195075
> 
> View attachment 4195073


this bag looks stunning! I think it's not easy to pull off croc embossed skins - has a tendency to make the bag look dated, imo.  But this combination of croc embossed and dark green works!


----------



## obscurity7

likestardust said:


> Just got very first SDJ last month (in fact my first Saint Laurent bag) - in gorgeous dark green, croc embossed. Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 4195074
> 
> View attachment 4195075
> 
> View attachment 4195073


So often I see pre-loved SDJs that look dark green in the picture, and I click on them all excited, only to find it's actually black and the person didn't take a very good photo.    I love the dark green, and it looks that much more amazing in croc!


----------



## OsloChic

likestardust said:


> Just got very first SDJ last month (in fact my first Saint Laurent bag) - in gorgeous dark green, croc embossed. Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 4195074
> 
> View attachment 4195075
> 
> View attachment 4195073



This is so cool! I love this green croc!! 
Then again I love all things green lately[emoji12]


----------



## Venessa84

likestardust said:


> Just got very first SDJ last month (in fact my first Saint Laurent bag) - in gorgeous dark green, croc embossed. Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 4195074
> 
> View attachment 4195075
> 
> View attachment 4195073



Love the color!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

likestardust said:


> Just got very first SDJ last month (in fact my first Saint Laurent bag) - in gorgeous dark green, croc embossed. Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 4195074
> 
> View attachment 4195075
> 
> View attachment 4195073


Beautiful!


----------



## ceriseluster

One of my faves


----------



## Miss World

My new Saint Laurent Jamie bag. I really liked the unique patchwork quilting. I got the Medium size in black lambskin with aged gold hardware. It is a great size fits sunglasses, wallet, keys, make up comfortably. I was worried about the lambskin scratching or being too delicate but I have used this nonstop for a week without babying it and not one scratch. However I do make sure when opening and closing because my nails are long. So far I’m really pleased.


----------



## Blakenj

coolmelondew said:


> Brought my Small Monogram Envelope Wallet out for some sun. Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194078


This is stunning. Did you purchase from the SL store or someplace else? Is the hardware shiny or the new gun metal style?


----------



## coolmelondew

Blakenj said:


> This is stunning. Did you purchase from the SL store or someplace else? Is the hardware shiny or the new gun metal style?



Thanks! I bought it on SL's website. It was a risk as I usually preferred buying in store to check the quality but this arrived in perfect condition to my relief.  Not sure if this is the new gun metal style, but it's definitely not shiny.

Edit: i found the link on ysl.com and it says "brushed" silver toned hardware. Hope this helps!
https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...ck-mixed-matelasse-leather_cod45307412er.html


----------



## Miss World

My Large Saint Laurent YSL College bag in black with silver hardware. I wear it to work, shopping, dinners and out on weekends. Such a great practical bag.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> My Large Saint Laurent YSL College bag in black with silver hardware. I wear it to work, shopping, dinners and out on weekends. Such a great practical bag.


It’s beautiful!!


----------



## Miss World

Designerhbgirl said:


> It’s beautiful!!


Thank you it’s been on my Wishlist for years, so happy to finally own this classic beauty.


----------



## Miss World

My Large Saint Laurent YSL College bag.


----------



## RieRie

My sac de jour nano in Lipstick


----------



## coolmelondew

Carrying Sac de jour Nano too!


----------



## LostInBal

I’m a Downtown LOVER, an iconic bag ever to me 
Have 7 in my little collection.


----------



## Siddy77

Here's mine, love it to bits!


----------



## highend

...a few more goodies I picked up with recent promos


studded brown pepper lambskin medium Niki, leopard camel hair Lou camera bag and army green lambskin Lou camera bag.

I'd been obsessing over the first two and finally pulled the trigger once availability become limited....my coupon code helped and both exceeded my expectations once they arrived.

The army Lou was an unexpected buy as I couldn't resist it when it popped up for 60% off.  It also helps that it's the same color as my green croc SDJ so I knew it'd be versatile.

So far I've worn them all with warm weather stuff.  But, can't wait to wear the tan ones with my Joplins I was fortunate to also score at a discount given their popularity!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

highend said:


> ...a few more goodies I picked up with recent promos
> View attachment 4218071
> 
> studded brown pepper lambskin medium Niki, leopard camel hair Lou camera bag and army green lambskin Lou camera bag.
> 
> I'd been obsessing over the first two and finally pulled the trigger once availability become limited....my coupon code helped and both exceeded my expectations once they arrived.
> 
> The army Lou was an unexpected buy as I couldn't resist it when it popped up for 60% off.  It also helps that it's the same color as my green croc SDJ so I knew it'd be versatile.
> 
> So far I've worn them all with warm weather stuff.  But, can't wait to wear the tan ones with my Joplins I was fortunate to also score at a discount given their popularity!
> View attachment 4218075


Love all these! And those boots are gorgeous too!


----------



## Sparklemum88

highend said:


> ...a few more goodies I picked up with recent promos
> View attachment 4218071
> 
> studded brown pepper lambskin medium Niki, leopard camel hair Lou camera bag and army green lambskin Lou camera bag.
> 
> I'd been obsessing over the first two and finally pulled the trigger once availability become limited....my coupon code helped and both exceeded my expectations once they arrived.
> 
> The army Lou was an unexpected buy as I couldn't resist it when it popped up for 60% off.  It also helps that it's the same color as my green croc SDJ so I knew it'd be versatile.
> 
> So far I've worn them all with warm weather stuff.  But, can't wait to wear the tan ones with my Joplins I was fortunate to also score at a discount given their popularity!
> View attachment 4218075


Wow these are all gorgeous! Have you see  any other lou camera bags in rare colours around (just want to know what might be coming to Australian shores soon)? Any websites you reccomend buying YSL from to get a good deal? I’ve only ever bought from YSL.com but want to find some rare, different coloured goodies at a good price


----------



## highend

Sparklemum88 said:


> Wow these are all gorgeous! Have you see  any other lou camera bags in rare colours around (just want to know what might be coming to Australian shores soon)? Any websites you reccomend buying YSL from to get a good deal? I’ve only ever bought from YSL.com but want to find some rare, different coloured goodies at a good price



I've found many good deals on farfetch and neimanmarcus sites; however, your timing has to be perfect as the best deals go lightening fast of course.  Farfetch also has periodic discount promos and access to rare/special order styles only available at certain boutiques (like my leopard camel hair Lou was only available in limited quantities at a boutique in Greece from what I've seen).   Currently, the only other special order Lou camera bag I've seen is this one available from a US boutique

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...dy-bag-item-13255583.aspx?storeid=9218&from=1


----------



## justa9url

My loves - doughnuts and my new Sunset chain wallet.


----------



## Dingaling1987

After lusting (and hesitating) after the Gucci Soho Disco in red for literally years, I finally bit the bullet on my first red bag in the form of the Lou Camera bag. Got it during the MyTheresa sale at a pretty sweet deal, but.. I haven’t gotten around to telling the husband yet. [emoji57]

Using it for the first time since he’s away on a work trip, and the leather is just so soft and buttery.


----------



## Miss World

Dingaling1987 said:


> View attachment 4221041
> 
> 
> After lusting (and hesitating) after the Gucci Soho Disco in red for literally years, I finally bit the bullet on my first red bag in the form of the Lou Camera bag. Got it during the MyTheresa sale at a pretty sweet deal, but.. I haven’t gotten around to telling the husband yet. [emoji57]
> 
> Using it for the first time since he’s away on a work trip, and the leather is just so soft and buttery.


You won’t be able to hide that stunning red bag from hubby for long  it’s so beautiful, now I want one!. I absolutely love YSL Chevron.


----------



## Dingaling1987

Miss World said:


> You won’t be able to hide that stunning red bag from hubby for long  it’s so beautiful, now I want one!. I absolutely love YSL Chevron.



Actually I totally lied - I do have a red Loewe, but it recently got ruined (sigh, long story) so maybe that’s why I blocked it out of my mind LOL. 

But yes the red is gorgeous. If you’re in the market for a bag (or just, you know, like how it looks, because how many of us here really NEED another bag?), I do think this is a really cute option. There’s also a navy this season that’s so classy and versatile.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Today with my Lou Lou in small size Dark Beige. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Miss World

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Lou Lou in small size Dark Beige. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221937


So pretty! Wish I had the Small size LouLou.


----------



## casseyelsie

2 YSL bags I’m lusting after are Lou Lou & College.  But both seems to be in soft leather and I’m concern they get out of shape real fast.  Anyone here who have either one of the model can share wear & tear of constant usage after many months?  Thanks


----------



## Miss World

casseyelsie said:


> 2 YSL bags I’m lusting after are Lou Lou & College.  But both seems to be in soft leather and I’m concern they get out of shape real fast.  Anyone here who have either one of the model can share wear & tear of constant usage after many months?  Thanks


I have both. I have a medium LouLou bag and a large YSL College bag. I have only had both of them for a few months so can’t provide too much insight to wear and tear. But I can say that the LouLou is calfskin and holds it shape very well. I always make sure to stuff my bags when not in use so they keep their shape. The college is durable as well because it’s textured lambskin, however it does seem to get softer with use. It still holds its shape very well when in use but I can feel it softening on the sides a bit. The smaller sizes would keep there shape even better. Hope that helps


----------



## casseyelsie

Miss World said:


> I have both. I have a medium LouLou bag and a large YSL College bag. I have only had both of them for a few months so can’t provide too much insight to wear and tear. But I can say that the LouLou is calfskin and holds it shape very well. I always make sure to stuff my bags when not in use so they keep their shape. The college is durable as well because it’s textured lambskin, however it does seem to get softer with use. It still holds its shape very well when in use but I can feel it softening on the sides a bit. The smaller sizes would keep there shape even better. Hope that helps



Thanks, Lou Lou added to my wish list!


----------



## Ayka2707

My fav one very practical!


----------



## Miss World

Ayka2707 said:


> My fav one very practical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225394


You look so good! Love the medium size on you!


----------



## Miss World

This is my Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Bill Pouch  in black grained leather and gold hardware. I use it as a wallet


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss World said:


> This is my Saint Laurent YSL Monogram Bill Pouch  in black grained leather and gold hardware. I use it as a wallet


this is in my cart through the YSL site but haven't pulled the trigger yet. how functional it has been for you? will it fit a phone? thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## baghagg

Miss World said:


> You look so good! Love the medium size on you!


Love your bag - really love your coat!!!  Who makes it,  if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Miss World

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is in my cart through the YSL site but haven't pulled the trigger yet. how functional it has been for you? will it fit a phone? thanks in advance for any insight.


Hi dear, It’s a nice pouch. It only has one card slot inside the bag which fits multiple cards. The pouch fits my phone, lipstick and another small flat cardholder and house key. I used it as a clutch last night too and it was great. If you don’t put your phone in then there is still heaps of room for other items. Just keep in mind this is not a wallet but a pouch so if you need card slots and zippered pockets then a regular wallet may be better.


----------



## coolmelondew

Using the small envelope wallet today!


----------



## byrd1974

Dingaling1987 said:


> View attachment 4221041
> 
> 
> After lusting (and hesitating) after the Gucci Soho Disco in red for literally years, I finally bit the bullet on my first red bag in the form of the Lou Camera bag. Got it during the MyTheresa sale at a pretty sweet deal, but.. I haven’t gotten around to telling the husband yet. [emoji57]
> 
> Using it for the first time since he’s away on a work trip, and the leather is just so soft and buttery.


Congrats on your red bag, it is stunning!!! I just got mine today in black with silver hardware. I got it from Saks with the promotion $200 off last week. Does the side of your strap feel a bit sticky? This is my first YSL bag and I’m not sure is it supposed to feel sticky like that??


----------



## minababe

Miss World said:


> Hi dear, It’s a nice pouch. It only has one card slot inside the bag which fits multiple cards. The pouch fits my phone, lipstick and another small flat cardholder and house key. I used it as a clutch last night too and it was great. If you don’t put your phone in then there is still heaps of room for other items. Just keep in mind this is not a wallet but a pouch so if you need card slots and zippered pockets then a regular wallet may be better.



I'm looking for a clutch for the evening, drings and dinner Dates. is it right for that? so does it look like a real clutch to you or more like a improved pouch if you kno what I mean?


----------



## Miss World

minababe said:


> I'm looking for a clutch for the evening, drings and dinner Dates. is it right for that? so does it look like a real clutch to you or more like a improved pouch if you kno what I mean?


I think if I wanted a clutch I would go with a size slightly larger. I purchased this solely to use as a wallet and phone holder that I can put in my bigger bags and take out during work lunch breaks etc. It does look amazing handheld too, very elegant.


----------



## acciolatte

Recently purchased the Cassandra monogram clasp bag! At first I wanted the burgundy colour but I ended up with the black. My first YSL purchase!


----------



## Miss World

acciolatte said:


> Recently purchased the Cassandra monogram clasp bag! At first I wanted the burgundy colour but I ended up with the black. My first YSL purchase!


Congratulations it’s an Absolutely Stunning bag! Do you have any reviews or first impressions on the bag? It’s on my Wishlist too!

Also Share your pic in the YSL Cassandra Clasp thread as well. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saint-laurent-ysl-cassandra-monogram-clasp-bag.996366/page-2


----------



## acciolatte

The ends are really stiff so got to be super careful! It's very minimal and doesn't fit a lot but it hangs very nicely!


----------



## joygreenwood

My first ever YSL bag - the WOC in Tender Pink. The color is absolutely gorgeous and super unique! It’s a pink with a lavender tone to it.


----------



## joygreenwood

More pics! Stunning color
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4242462


----------



## joygreenwood

Photos


----------



## stk

My obsession started this year. I first got the WOC with gold hardware. Then I got the red small wallet. Followed by the large black flap wallet and the medium monogram college bag with silver hardware. They are so beautiful and I just love them. Here's my pic:


----------



## Designerhbgirl

stk said:


> My obsession started this year. I first got the WOC with gold hardware. Then I got the red small wallet. Followed by the large black flap wallet and the medium monogram college bag with silver hardware. They are so beautiful and I just love them. Here's my pic:


Wow! They are all beautiful and classic pieces! Congratulations


----------



## victoroliveira

Got this tote a couple weeks ago, and i'm loving it!
Great for everyday/work


----------



## PerryPalomino

Leaving the island for an appointment, took this all black YSL nubuck Nikki for the ferry trip. I used to have the glazed version but fell in love with the croc imprint! I have to say...one of my fave bags ever and so perfect as a crossbody. Fits so much, sits on you so well!! I haven’t looked around lately for any other colors since I’ve been on a Chanel/luv bender but I’d love another!


----------



## Siddy77

Love, love, love


----------



## Miss World

Siddy77 said:


> Love, love, love


Gorgeous is this the large? Love the gold hardware


----------



## MBLove

New additions to my collection.


----------



## sera3m45

Just got my first YSL bag today! [emoji173]


----------



## ElenaTS

sera3m45 said:


> Just got my first YSL bag today! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259695


Love the black on black. Chic and super cool all in one. Enjoy!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

sera3m45 said:


> Just got my first YSL bag today! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259695


Love!


----------



## fellys

joygreenwood said:


> My first ever YSL bag - the WOC in Tender Pink. The color is absolutely gorgeous and super unique! It’s a pink with a lavender tone to it.



love this!  is this in boutiques right now? current collection?


----------



## sammytheMUA

ceriseluster said:


> One of my faves
> View attachment 4202351



Is this Jane bag? Thinking about purchasing one now


----------



## octoberrrush

Small loulou with bronze hardware for my first YSL bag 




This is the truest color - as seen in direct daylight.


----------



## OsloChic

octoberrrush said:


> Small loulou with bronze hardware for my first YSL bag
> View attachment 4261788
> View attachment 4261789
> View attachment 4261790
> 
> This is the truest color - as seen in direct daylight.



Absolutely gorgeous! Love the pink with bronze[emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent YSL Jamie Bag in Black with Bronze hardware.


----------



## highend

octoberrrush said:


> Small loulou with bronze hardware for my first YSL bag
> View attachment 4261788
> View attachment 4261789
> View attachment 4261790
> 
> This is the truest color - as seen in direct daylight.


Beautiful, this has been on my wishlist all season (been waiting on a discount >30%).  Nice to see IRL pics.  Enjoy!


----------



## highend

A couple fun Kate WOCs I picked up for 50% and 60% off, respectively, via Farfetch:


...the first is a crinkled silvery goatskin and the other is a deep pink glitter patent lamb.  I knew I would love the silvery one but was unexpectedly delighted by the patent!

While the capacity is not quite the same as the "new small" Kates, I've grown to appreciate the WOCs over the past few months due to the versatility of their removable chain.

_(bonus pic with their older sister that was the guiding light)

_


----------



## highend

....a compilation of my SDJ sale goodies:


wood croc souple small; black souple nano and black tulip croc baby with black tulip thin compact wallet....


----------



## Miss World

My Medium Saint Laurent YSL College Bag in Black with bronze gold hardware.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I have been looking at the ysl medium college bag. The medium only comes in lambskin. I want to use as an everyday bag. Will it be too fussy and need babysitting??? The large comes in calfskin, but will it hold its shape???I’m interested in the color anthracite. It is hard to find. I found one while in Vegas. I wanted to purchase preloved, but they cost just the same as new and most are black with shw. I’m also interested in the medium sunset croco embossed in the navy color. I plan to use as an everyday bag. Also looking at the Fendi Kan bag as well. I really need your thoughts. I have never owned a ysl bag or a fendi. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## em1779

Got my large College bag in black during Black Friday. Boy,what a surprise! I originally had been eyeing Loulou bag for big half of the year, but when I saw it in person a few weeks ago, its puffiness kinda throw me off. Plus not having a back pocket really is a deal breaker for me LOL
Then I came across this beauty, College actually solved all my issues with Loulou, and most importantly, the deal I got is just too good to pass up
This is my first Saint Laurent bag and I couldn’t be happier!


----------



## j_87

Finally got the medium college which I had been eyeing all year — my first YSL piece!  Just recently I also started to consider the Toy Loulou but ultimately decided it was just too small for me.


----------



## victoroliveira

Got this ysl nylon backpack that is foldable into a bumbag.

I must say that I used to hate bumbags a few years ago but nowadays I think they are just great for a casual stroll/night out. 

This picture it's when I wore it in a music festival.


----------



## Miss World

em1779 said:


> Got my large College bag in black during Black Friday. Boy,what a surprise! I originally had been eyeing Loulou bag for big half of the year, but when I saw it in person a few weeks ago, its puffiness kinda throw me off. Plus not having a back pocket really is a deal breaker for me LOL
> Then I came across this beauty, College actually solved all my issues with Loulou, and most importantly, the deal I got is just too good to pass up
> This is my first Saint Laurent bag and I couldn’t be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267250


The YSL Large College is one of my favourite bags ever. It’s so light and so practical. I love the back pocket too to easily slip my phone or travel card in without having to constantly open the bag flap. Love the chevron quilting as it’s classic. The soft structure and antique metal hardware make it so effortless and chic. I love mine, hope you love yours too!


----------



## em1779

Miss World said:


> The YSL Large College is one met favourite bags ever. It’s so light and so practical. I love the back pocket too. Love the chevron quilting and antique metal hardware. I love mine, hope you love yours too!



Thank you! I’ve been carrying mine nonstop for a week now, just love its edgy vibe. College really is perfect


----------



## boeyshona

Yesterday’s ootd with my Lou Lou camera bag!


----------



## smobon

highend said:


> ....a compilation of my SDJ sale goodies:
> View attachment 4263629
> 
> wood croc souple small; black souple nano and black tulip croc baby with black tulip thin compact wallet....


I love your collection! Does an iPad 10.5 fit in the baby? I’m trying to decide between baby and nano and wondered which you’d choose if could only have one?


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Finally took her out the other day. I love this size (medium) because it’s perfect for everyday use and it’s not too large for date night. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cosima

My first YSL bag. I‘m very happy with it.
Does somebody know the name of this bag?


----------



## hijen94

With my current winter bag


----------



## Traciefly

My new medium LouLou in dark khaki


----------



## no5

Dingaling1987 said:


> View attachment 4221041
> 
> 
> After lusting (and hesitating) after the Gucci Soho Disco in red for literally years, I finally bit the bullet on my first red bag in the form of the Lou Camera bag. Got it during the MyTheresa sale at a pretty sweet deal, but.. I haven’t gotten around to telling the husband yet. [emoji57]
> 
> Using it for the first time since he’s away on a work trip, and the leather is just so soft and buttery.



This is a beautiful red. I appreciate I’m a little late to the party but thinking of adding this to my collection. Do you ever have trouble styling the red with outfits or is pretty versatile? It’s a stunning bag


----------



## Rae10189

joygreenwood said:


> Photos


This is literally my dream bag. I am actually going to save for it


----------



## ViCharm

This pouch is soo cute [emoji173]️ and I found a way to wear it as crossbody with a chain and a small open gap at the end of the zip that the pouches have.


----------



## coolmelondew

my Sac de Jour nano enjoying a bit of sunshine


----------



## canyongirl

cosima said:


> View attachment 4282853
> View attachment 4282852
> View attachment 4282851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first YSL bag. I‘m very happy with it.
> Does somebody know the name of this bag?



Yes, I have the same bag!  It's called the Sunset.  I love, love, love it!!  Congrats!


----------



## teddyraph

Here’s mine! Debut today for work! The leather smells so good


----------



## Miss World

teddyraph said:


> View attachment 4292429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s mine! Debut today for work! The leather smells so good


Amazing I love this bag! I want the gold hardware one!


----------



## tweetie1288

Me with the small shw. I'm glad I exchanged it for the small instead of the toy.


----------



## j_87

tweetie1288 said:


> Me with the small shw. I'm glad I exchanged it for the small instead of the toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292809



I was also considering the toy at first but opted for the small. I got mine in ghw (or is it bhw?). Enjoy!


----------



## chloebagfreak

tweetie1288 said:


> Me with the small shw. I'm glad I exchanged it for the small instead of the toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292809


Love it Congratulations!! 
I really would like this size. Have fun and Happy New Year!!


----------



## loloveslv

Gifted this beauty to myself in October for my 21st birthday in Paris. My first YSL


----------



## Traciefly

My new small loulou in navy....I'm in love with it and probably will purchase another one in a different color...perfect weekend bag


----------



## TCmummy

Weekend with my Toy Lou Lou


----------



## micahanne

My first boutique purchase, a large Sac de Jour in Navy. I got this beauty at the Saint Laurent outlet in Woodbury for about $1500! Such a steal!


----------



## Venessa84

micahanne said:


> My first boutique purchase, a large Sac de Jour in Navy. I got this beauty at the Saint Laurent outlet in Woodbury for about $1500! Such a steal!
> 
> View attachment 4296755
> View attachment 4296756



Love navy and what an amazing price!


----------



## micahanne

Venessa84 said:


> Love navy and what an amazing price!


I got lucky with this purchase. I was about to buy the same bag but in a more brighter summery blue color but the SA showed this bag to me which was apparently in the “back”, so I grabbed it quickly! I didn’t think this color would go on sale like that!


----------



## Venessa84

micahanne said:


> I got lucky with this purchase. I was about to buy the same bag but in a more brighter summery blue color but the SA showed this bag to me which was apparently in the “back”, so I grabbed it quickly! I didn’t think this color would go on sale like that!



Very lucky indeed!!


----------



## baghagg

micahanne said:


> My first boutique purchase, a large Sac de Jour in Navy. I got this beauty at the Saint Laurent outlet in Woodbury for about $1500! Such a steal!
> 
> View attachment 4296755
> View attachment 4296756


Beautiful color and GREAT price.  Woodbury is my outlet as well..  how was the selection if this purchase was recent?  Did they have more large SDJ's and if yes do you know what colors?  Thanks so much - enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## stk

Purchased the YSL belt bag a month ago and haven't gotten a chance to take a good pic until now. I don't wear it as a belt bag but more like a cross body and it's surprisingly very versatile and compliments any outfit. This is the black with gold hardware. I'm looking to add the burgundy one to my wish list.


----------



## achampagnediet

My first ever YSL purchase and I am in LOVE, its a Large LouLou ♥ I was kinda nervous about the size but that quickly went away as i started using it!


----------



## micahanne

baghagg said:


> Beautiful color and GREAT price.  Woodbury is my outlet as well..  how was the selection if this purchase was recent?  Did they have more large SDJ's and if yes do you know what colors?  Thanks so much - enjoy your beautiful bag.



Sorry, it’s not a recent purchase. It was just a super late post. I haven’t been back there in a while. I wish I got the SA’s info so i can reach out to her to inquire about sales etc. My SA in Valentino is amazing - she text me every time they have styles that she knows I like.


----------



## joygreenwood

Sorry for the late reply, I just saw it now. I purchased this back in October on Selfridges. It is sold out now on the site but you can probably hunt it down in stores. Hope that helps!


----------



## Talia1801

stk said:


> Purchased the YSL belt bag a month ago and haven't gotten a chance to take a good pic until now. I don't wear it as a belt bag but more like a cross body and it's surprisingly very versatile and compliments any outfit. This is the black with gold hardware. I'm looking to add the burgundy one to my wish list.



Very nice! I didn't know you can wear this as a crossbody. Can you also wear it over your shoulder? Doesn't the bag fall over (to the front, if you know what i mean), because the straps are attached to the back?


----------



## Miss World

stk said:


> Purchased the YSL belt bag a month ago and haven't gotten a chance to take a good pic until now. I don't wear it as a belt bag but more like a cross body and it's surprisingly very versatile and compliments any outfit. This is the black with gold hardware. I'm looking to add the burgundy one to my wish list.


You look so beautiful and stylish. A lot of people wear the bumbags crossbody body these days as opposed to around the waist. The chevron is very beautiful.


----------



## Miss World

achampagnediet said:


> My first ever YSL purchase and I am in LOVE, its a Large LouLou ♥ I was kinda nervous about the size but that quickly went away as i started using it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297346


Amazing! I love the look and proportions on the Large LouLou, very chic! Congratulations it’s stunning!


----------



## barbie90

My 1 years old YSL Toy Loulou ☺️


----------



## j_87

First day out with my small Loulou


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

My medium college bag in black with gold hardware. I've had her about a year now, I love the size and the fact you can remove the long strap.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

And this just arrived today from the sale! The small gold sunset, I couldn't resist!


----------



## ElenaTS

shoegalkirsty said:


> And this just arrived today from the sale! The small gold sunset, I couldn't resist!


That is STUNNING!!!


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

Miss World said:


> My Medium Saint Laurent YSL College Bag in Black with bronze gold hardware.


Bag twins!


----------



## Venessa84

shoegalkirsty said:


> And this just arrived today from the sale! The small gold sunset, I couldn't resist!



Ooo the sparkle...[emoji173]️


----------



## micahanne

Going to my 6 week postpartum visit with my preloved medium cabas rivet in amarento color and my new court sneakers I got from the farfetch sale


----------



## Anastasiia D

Mine   TOTE.  LOVE IT LOVE IT ALL MY HEART.


----------



## peach36

I wanted to add something to my collection from Saint Laurent that was edgy but also classic, so today I picked up the medium Sunset in shiny croc embossed leather! I'm obsessed!! And so is my cat


----------



## nvie

Off to a Chinese New Year open house


----------



## Ceeje89

peach36 said:


> I wanted to add something to my collection from Saint Laurent that was edgy but also classic, so today I picked up the medium Sunset in shiny croc embossed leather! I'm obsessed!! And so is my cat
> View attachment 4326480



Love the bag and your gorgeous Bengal [emoji76]


----------



## chloebagfreak

peach36 said:


> I wanted to add something to my collection from Saint Laurent that was edgy but also classic, so today I picked up the medium Sunset in shiny croc embossed leather! I'm obsessed!! And so is my cat
> View attachment 4326480


I have to keep looking at your cat I can’t believe how gorgeous it is
Oh, and I love the bag too!


----------



## boeyshona

Hehe been loving my YSL clutch so far after I added in a chain! Woohoo!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Perfect red for Valentine’s Day


----------



## victoroliveira

Just arrived! Classic canvas backpack


----------



## happiness07

Kikitakesphotos said:


> And this just arrived today from the sale! The small gold sunset, I couldn't resist!


She is bae what website did you get her from ?


----------



## minababe

My new to me Kate medium croco 
She has no signs of wear, is in really good condition.
I just wonder if the sides look normal ? Can you see it ? Is it because the leather is folded on the sides ? So it is supposed to look like that ? Or is it an issue ?
It looks exactly the same on both sides, so I thought that’s how the sides are made but I want to be sure what you are saying.


----------



## pauliney

My lovely Kate bag and me


----------



## octoberrrush

Small Lou Lou


----------



## highend

octoberrrush said:


> Small Lou Lou


Love!!! I remember when you first posted this fab color.  Looks great


----------



## octoberrrush

highend said:


> Love!!! I remember when you first posted this fab color.  Looks great


Thanks hun! I can't get enough!


----------



## victoroliveira

Packing for carnival in Rio.
Rive Gauche tote and black canvas backpack


----------



## 6reedylemons

Gahhhhhh loveee itttt


----------



## timmd

Recently I discovered the Uptown Tote (medium) and loved it so much, had to get two  I didn't see any youtube videos so decided to do one and included it below.  The colors are blanc vintage (crema soft depending on the website) and dark notte (dark blue).  Note the removable pouch is out on the dark blue bag and in on the creme to show the different looks of the bags depending on if you have the pouch up front.  Black is also stunning but already have multiple black bags and something about the creme and blue is awesome.  I thought the SDJ was my all time favorite Saint Laurent but may have to re-think that now.  Link to video below picture.


----------



## GabyG

So I got my first YSL bag the day before yesterday and Im super excited here it is


----------



## Filektrik

Bought my first saint laurent in Hong Kong in Dec 2018 coz I needed a good bag for work. Got a large envelope. So in love with the bag and got another small SDJ in croc embossed in Feb 2019.. got SO many compliments carrying the SDJ, and it would've been perfect if not for the weight which is on the heavier side.

I'm already planning on getting a nano/baby red croc SDJ which I think is too cute! The stores in Singapore don't carry the red nano though. Any recommendations on a site that I can get it for a good price?





My cat says hi


----------



## coolmelondew

Filektrik said:


> Bought my first saint laurent in Hong Kong in Dec 2018 coz I needed a good bag for work. Got a large envelope. So in love with the bag and got another small SDJ in croc embossed in Feb 2019.. got SO many compliments carrying the SDJ, and it would've been perfect if not for the weight which is on the heavier side.
> 
> I'm already planning on getting a nano/baby red croc SDJ which I think is too cute! The stores in Singapore don't carry the red nano though. Any recommendations on a site that I can get it for a good price?
> View attachment 4366561
> View attachment 4366562
> 
> View attachment 4366563
> 
> My cat says hi


Goodness the sac de jour is stunning!


----------



## Milkz

My new medium Niki in Navy


----------



## midniteluna

I had the small Niki in red but my mum decided to swap this with me


----------



## StefaniJoy

Today with my Niki. I love her so much!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My brand new YSL large envelope  love her 

And my pale gold WOC (Valentine’s present) is patiently waiting for a formal party as her maiden outing


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Took my Saint Laurent metalesse in blush pink to NYC earlier this year


----------



## roxsand

I purchased the toy Lou Lou black on black to match my opyum pumps[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I absolutely adore the Lou Lou I also have the medium in red❣️❣️


----------



## Beth Nightingale

My purchase today the loulou small tote


----------



## tasjaa

My first YSL guys! So excited!!!!
She is so so pretty and fits me so well!! 
The Lou Camera bag!! I got mine on netaporter and Im wondering if this is normal, it came only in the dustbag no box?! Im kind of dissapointed because I like to keep my boxes for later storage.. but still, I cant wanit to take her out this weekend!! Oh.. 1 complaint, the brand tag inside is a tiny bit peeled, so the black coating is a little peeled and its exposing some brown leather... I know its not a big deal but its annoying! I want my new bags to be pristine but I feel like this is too small of a deal to do a return ..


----------



## j_87

tasjaa said:


> My first YSL guys! So excited!!!!
> She is so so pretty and fits me so well!!
> The Lou Camera bag!! I got mine on netaporter and Im wondering if this is normal, it came only in the dustbag no box?! Im kind of dissapointed because I like to keep my boxes for later storage.. but still, I cant wanit to take her out this weekend!! Oh.. 1 complaint, the brand tag inside is a tiny bit peeled, so the black coating is a little peeled and its exposing some brown leather... I know its not a big deal but its annoying! I want my new bags to be pristine but I feel like this is too small of a deal to do a return ..



Congrats, it’s so pretty! [emoji173]️ The only time I’ve ever gotten a box was when I purchased directly from YSL. I’ve never received one from Saks and Neiman Marcus.


----------



## tasjaa

j_87 said:


> Congrats, it’s so pretty! [emoji173]️ The only time I’ve ever gotten a box was when I purchased directly from YSL. I’ve never received one from Saks and Neiman Marcus.


Thank you! Its so pretty! ❤️


----------



## timmd

My new Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Vintage Perforated Leather in Bordeaux.  A nice compliment to the regular shopping tote which I have in black.  This is our second order from Tessabit......if you guys haven't tried them yet, check out their site, great customer service and super fast shipping.  Also sometimes they have coupon codes and no additional taxes.  Since I didn't see any reviews for this bag, I uploaded a video review if interested, link is below.


----------



## tasjaa

roxsand said:


> View attachment 4375848
> View attachment 4375849
> 
> 
> I purchased the toy Lou Lou black on black to match my opyum pumps[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I absolutely adore the Lou Lou I also have the medium in red❣️❣️



This is gorgeous!!! Especially with the chain strap!


----------



## nikksterxx

roxsand said:


> View attachment 4375848
> View attachment 4375849
> 
> 
> I purchased the toy Lou Lou black on black to match my opyum pumps[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I absolutely adore the Lou Lou I also have the medium in red❣️❣️



love it, congrats! where did you get the chain strap for the toy lou lou?


----------



## OsloChic

Wearing my woc to dinner[emoji108]


----------



## BettyLouboo

Just brought her home today! The uptown pouch/clutch in black croc. So beautiful! Definitely using her for upcoming events!


----------



## Antigone

BettyLouboo said:


> Just brought her home today! The uptown pouch/clutch in black croc. So beautiful! Definitely using her for upcoming events!
> 
> View attachment 4380654
> View attachment 4380655




Clutch twins!


----------



## BlueCherry

Beth Nightingale said:


> My purchase today the loulou small tote



Love this in the tote style, I too prefer a bigger bag. I have your jumper in nude, grey and blush  



OsloChic said:


> Wearing my woc to dinner[emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380557



So classy


----------



## sera3m45

tasjaa said:


> My first YSL guys! So excited!!!!
> She is so so pretty and fits me so well!!
> The Lou Camera bag!! I got mine on netaporter and Im wondering if this is normal, it came only in the dustbag no box?! Im kind of dissapointed because I like to keep my boxes for later storage.. but still, I cant wanit to take her out this weekend!! Oh.. 1 complaint, the brand tag inside is a tiny bit peeled, so the black coating is a little peeled and its exposing some brown leather... I know its not a big deal but its annoying! I want my new bags to be pristine but I feel like this is too small of a deal to do a return ..


I bought my Lou Camera Bag from Bergdorf Goodman and didn't get a box either.  The bag came in it's originally wrapping and everything.  You only get the box if you purchase direct from a YSL store.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Antigone said:


> Clutch twins!



Yay^It’s seriously one of my most satisfying purchases this year. It’s beautiful, useful and the price can’t be beat. Not to mention the silver ysl hardware is gorgeous! What’s there not to love!


----------



## irishque




----------



## BettyLouboo

irishque said:


> View attachment 4381473



I actually saw this on the website but they didn’t have it at the boutique to see in person!  Very cute! I think it looks better than the chevron camera bags!


----------



## irishque

BettyLouboo said:


> I actually saw this on the website but they didn’t have it at the boutique to see in person!  Very cute! I think it looks better than the chevron camera bags!



Its a gorgeous bag!and more affordable than Chanel.i got this as Chanel camera bag that i wanted was sold out and im glad i got this its just amazing and so versatile


----------



## Miss World

Miss_Dawn said:


> My brand new YSL large envelope  love her
> 
> And my pale gold WOC (Valentine’s present) is patiently waiting for a formal party as her maiden outing





Designer_Dreams said:


> Took my Saint Laurent metalesse in blush pink to NYC earlier this year


I love your YSL envelope bags ladies. Its been on my wish list for years. I love the trip quilting but I can't decide between medium and large size.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss World said:


> I love your YSL envelope bags ladies. Its been on my wish list for years. I love the trip quilting but I can't decide between medium and large size.



Snap, I’ve bought the medium twice and returned it twice. First time was the fog colour with silver which was when I decided it was too small. Then a couple of weeks ago I caved in a got it in black with black hw. Ok with the size now but still sent it back and I have no idea why. Maybe it’s too formal for me due to the shine of the leather and the structure. I’m going to Harrods tomorrow for other things so I’ll pop to YSL while I’m there. I wish it came in the matte, slouchy style from 2016.

A nice girl on IG got in large, black with silver hw, and sent me a photo of what fits. She said there’s lots of extra space left over. Looks good


----------



## irishque




----------



## Miss_Dawn

BlueCherry said:


> Snap, I’ve bought the medium twice and returned it twice. First time was the fog colour with silver which was when I decided it was too small. Then a couple of weeks ago I caved in a got it in black with black hw. Ok with the size now but still sent it back and I have no idea why. Maybe it’s too formal for me due to the shine of the leather and the structure. I’m going to Harrods tomorrow for other things so I’ll pop to YSL while I’m there. I wish it came in the matte, slouchy style from 2016.
> 
> A nice girl on IG got in large, black with silver hw, and sent me a photo of what fits. She said there’s lots of extra space left over. Looks good
> 
> View attachment 4382027


Go for large. I tried both, and the large is better in the tri quilt! The tri quilt is a bit too much pattern on the smaller size but in the large it looks interesting and sleek. Capacity is great too. 

Here are pictures of my large from yesterday’s rambles. I haven’t changed out of the bag since I bought it!


----------



## OsloChic

BlueCherry said:


> Love this in the tote style, I too prefer a bigger bag. I have your jumper in nude, grey and blush
> 
> 
> 
> So classy



[emoji847][emoji172]


----------



## Miss World

Miss_Dawn said:


> Go for large. I tried both, and the large is better in the tri quilt! The tri quilt is a bit too much pattern on the smaller size but in the large it looks interesting and sleek. Capacity is great too.
> 
> Here are pictures of my large from yesterday’s rambles. I haven’t changed out of the bag since I bought it!


It’s so divine Miss_Dawn! These photos are really tempting me too. I’ve always loved the look of the tri quilting especially in the large.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss World said:


> It’s so divine Miss_Dawn! These photos are really tempting me too. I’ve always loved the look of the tri quilting especially in the large.


Thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Go for large. I tried both, and the large is better in the tri quilt! The tri quilt is a bit too much pattern on the smaller size but in the large it looks interesting and sleek. Capacity is great too.
> 
> Here are pictures of my large from yesterday’s rambles. I haven’t changed out of the bag since I bought it!



Ooh where were you rambling... somewhere along the Thames? 

Yes you’re probably right about medium being busy. And I like extra space in my bags as opposed to looking for space. 

I’ll check them out tomorrow


----------



## Tanya482

For those who have YSL bags with black hardware, does it chip like crazy? I love the look, but don't want to have to baby it too much, TY


----------



## Zoffen

irishque said:


> View attachment 4381473


I love this bag!   
I've been eyeing it on the website for a while now, but my local boutique doesn't have any to try on in person, thank you for the photos and the video!

Do you think the croc embossed leather will be easy to get scratched or is it quite carefree?


----------



## sera3m45

Tanya482 said:


> For those who have YSL bags with black hardware, does it chip like crazy? I love the look, but don't want to have to baby it too much, TY


I've had my YSL camera bag for 5 months now.  I even wore it out in the rain a few times.  The black hardware still looks beautiful.  I don't baby my camera bag either.  It's my traveling bag so it goes everywhere with me.


----------



## OsloChic

Tanya482 said:


> For those who have YSL bags with black hardware, does it chip like crazy? I love the look, but don't want to have to baby it too much, TY



I’ve had mine for 1,5years now I think, you can see a pic a page back or so. It’s an evening woc so I don’t use it weekly, but I have used it at parties, traveled with it and not been super careful and I haven’t seen any chipping. I bought it second hand too, lightly used by previous owner.


----------



## victoroliveira

Just got this bumbag [emoji813]️


----------



## sera3m45

Shopping with my camera bag [emoji4]


----------



## lvchanelx

sera3m45 said:


> Shopping with my camera bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389126



Is the strap adjustable?


----------



## sera3m45

lvchanelx said:


> Is the strap adjustable?


Yes it is.  I'm 5'10" and have the strap adjusted to its longest setting.


----------



## irishque

Zoffen said:


> I love this bag!
> I've been eyeing it on the website for a while now, but my local boutique doesn't have any to try on in person, thank you for the photos and the video!
> 
> Do you think the croc embossed leather will be easy to get scratched or is it quite carefree?



i used this as a travel bag, have to place it under the plane seat..and not a single scratch till todate...but it does get softer by the day im not sure due to the cold weather or what but i make sure to fill it up with papers when not using it to keep its shape


----------



## trizia.santi

My new to me Baby SDJ in Dove White pebbled calfskin. I can’t stop staring at it. 

I got an amazing deal for it, and it only needed very light TLC!


----------



## fdc

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 4374917
> 
> 
> I had the small Niki in red but my mum decided to swap this with me


Hi, your bag is the Loulou classic or Loulou with top handle?? Thanks!


----------



## midniteluna

fdc said:


> Hi, your bag is the Loulou classic or Loulou with top handle?? Thanks!



Hi, this is the College bag. I think they call it the baby size or small/ mini am not sure [emoji2]


----------



## Miss World

fdc said:


> Hi, your bag is the Loulou classic or Loulou with top handle?? Thanks!


That is the YSL College Bag in size Medium.


----------



## supergurl214

After asking for opinions last week, I picked up the college medium!


----------



## misstan87

supergurl214 said:


> After asking for opinions last week, I picked up the college medium!



Lovely bag! And socks! [emoji1]


----------



## fdc

midniteluna said:


> Hi, this is the College bag. I think they call it the baby size or small/ mini am not sure [emoji2]





Miss World said:


> That is the YSL College Bag in size Medium.



Thank you for the info!



supergurl214 said:


> After asking for opinions last week, I picked up the college medium!



Nice bag congrats! Could you please share what fit inside this bag and does the strap detachable ?


----------



## BettyLouboo

Loving the Lou Camera bag, it’s so lightweight!


----------



## trizia.santi

Just wanted to share another one of my favourite bags... the Cassandre Tote in white!


----------



## ElenaTS

trizia.santi said:


> Just wanted to share another one of my favourite bags... the Cassandre Tote in white!


Wow! That is stunning!


----------



## supergurl214

fdc said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bag congrats! Could you please share what fit inside this bag and does the strap detachable ?



Sorry, just saw your message.  The chain strap is detachable.   I put a wallet and a small makeup pouch.  Hard to see from the photo since everything is black lol


----------



## fdc

supergurl214 said:


> Sorry, just saw your message.  The chain strap is detachable.   I put a wallet and a small makeup pouch.  Hard to see from the photo since everything is black lol


Thanks for your reply, I also went to the store to check the bag out IRL and it's a bit small for my everyday needs, maybe my makeup pouch is too big as I'm use to carry a lot of makeup with me lol.


----------



## JheriJean

❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## midniteluna

Miss World said:


> That is the YSL College Bag in size Medium.



Thanks for clarifying! I always get the size confused!


----------



## midniteluna

fdc said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bag congrats! Could you please share what fit inside this bag and does the strap detachable ?



The strap is detachable. You’d have to downsize the things you carry with you as a daily bag..fits all things in smaller scale..I just switched bag, else I can take a pic what I fit inside..usually a card case, compact wallet, a lip gloss, a lipstick, earphone, tissue & a travel size wet tissue pack, car key, home keys and my mobile phone on the outer compartment.


----------



## Miss World

JheriJean said:


> ❤️❤️❤️❤️


All yours?  wow! Congratulations so so beautiful and very classic pieces. Love the envelope bag.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Mom was traveling and  borrowed my Medium College for a month.
So happy to be able to take it to work again.


----------



## timmd

What is a bigger surprise than a new Saint Laurent bag?  Something hidden inside the bag   Picture of the two.


----------



## j_87

timmd said:


> What is a bigger surprise than a new Saint Laurent bag?  Something hidden inside the bag   Picture of the two.



Wow! Can’t keep my eyes off both!!  [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Venessa84

timmd said:


> What is a bigger surprise than a new Saint Laurent bag?  Something hidden inside the bag   Picture of the two.



How sweet! Congratulations!!


----------



## myluvofbags

JheriJean said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Great selections and twins on the  all black.


----------



## timmd

Venessa84 said:


> How sweet! Congratulations!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Cas321

My first YSL .. [emoji173]️


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My new medium Kate.  My first YSL as well.


----------



## micahanne

Went out to a very rare girl’s night out last night (I’m a first time mom to a 3.5 month old baby)... Used my large college bag, sorry for the poor lighting


----------



## svred

My new niki


----------



## micahanne

Used my yellow small SDJ over the Easter weekend. Went on a mini vacay to Newport with the family


----------



## myluvofbags

micahanne said:


> Used my yellow small SDJ over the Easter weekend. Went on a mini vacay to Newport with the family
> 
> View attachment 4412399
> View attachment 4412400
> View attachment 4412401


So well put together, and your bag color is perfect for spring.


----------



## micahanne

myluvofbags said:


> So well put together, and your bag color is perfect for spring.



Thank you! I love yellow in the spring/summer


----------



## Venessa84

micahanne said:


> Used my yellow small SDJ over the Easter weekend. Went on a mini vacay to Newport with the family
> 
> View attachment 4412399
> View attachment 4412400
> View attachment 4412401



Oh wow! I love this color... perfect ray of sunshine!!


----------



## sheilaru

Cas321 said:


> View attachment 4405492
> 
> My first YSL .. [emoji173]️


Omg


----------



## Cas321

sheilaru said:


> Omg



Do you like ?


----------



## myluvofbags

micahanne said:


> Thank you! I love yellow in the spring/summer


Yes, definitely, I have one yellow bag and find it perfect for now.


----------



## sheilaru

Cas321 said:


> Do you like ?


So pretty. I have the Lou Lou black on black.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

So my next bag is going to be the LouLou... Similar styles Saint Laurent bags I already are the College in the large size and the Metalesse flap in the medium size.... I'm looking at the beige/natural color (I attached a pic of the color)

However, I'm torn on the Small or Medium size.... I'm 5'1, 115 lbs... So I'm rather petite, but I can pull off larger bag styles... I have looked at both sizes & they both look well on my frame, just two completely different styles. Any input?! Thanks


----------



## Cas321

So I don’t see anywhere else to post this question . I’m 5’5 and have the black small kate with black hardware . I first tried on the Wallet on Chain the chain was a bit shorter but I loved exactly where it sat on my hip . The Kate chain is a little longer . Does anyone  have this problem and do you just put a knot in the chain to make it a little shorter ? I don’t want the chain to become tangled . I haven’t worn it out yet


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Cas321 said:


> So I don’t see anywhere else to post this question . I’m 5’5 and have the black small kate with black hardware . I first tried on the Wallet on Chain the chain was a bit shorter but I loved exactly where it sat on my hip . The Kate chain is a little longer . Does anyone  have this problem and do you just put a knot in the chain to make it a little shorter ? I don’t want the chain to become tangled . I haven’t worn it out yet



I had the exact same problem with my medium flap (I'm 5'1") & I didn't like it doubled up.... I took a twisty tie (from like a loaf of bread) or you can use a rubber band/hair tie... from the inside, I gathered the two chains together and tied. Now, it's the perfect length and it doesn't get tangled.... here's an example of what I'm talking about... I do this with most my bags now


----------



## Cas321

Designer_Dreams said:


> I had the exact same problem with my medium flap (I'm 5'1") & I didn't like it doubled up.... I took a twisty tie (from like a loaf of bread) or you can use a rubber band/hair tie... from the inside, I gathered the two chains together and tied. Now, it's the perfect length and it doesn't get tangled.... here's an example of what I'm talking about... I do this with most my bags now



Thank you so much I really appreciate you taking the time to reply . I will def try your technique . This is why I love the purse forum !! Have a great day !


----------



## mtg116

micahanne said:


> Used my yellow small SDJ over the Easter weekend. Went on a mini vacay to Newport with the family
> 
> View attachment 4412399
> View attachment 4412400
> View attachment 4412401



Stunning!


----------



## sheilaru

Designer_Dreams said:


> Took my Saint Laurent metalesse in blush pink to NYC earlier this year


Is this the large size?


----------



## sheilaru

Miss_Dawn said:


> Go for large. I tried both, and the large is better in the tri quilt! The tri quilt is a bit too much pattern on the smaller size but in the large it looks interesting and sleek. Capacity is great too.
> 
> Here are pictures of my large from yesterday’s rambles. I haven’t changed out of the bag since I bought it!


I'm debating between the medium and the large size.  I'm really trying to get away from big bags . But I want it big enough to hold my essentials (phone, small wallet or card case, key holder, some make up maybe a couple other little things).  Any suggestions?


----------



## sheilaru

myluvofbags said:


> Just got this YSL medium envelope bag. Love the mixed detail stitching and the black hardware against black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167762
> View attachment 4167763
> View attachment 4167764


What fits inside? Debating on the medium or large size.


----------



## sheilaru

msmurielle said:


> It's a medium! I couldn't decide between the silver and gold hardware so I walked away empty handed Sunday evening, couldn't stop thinking about the bag so I went back Monday afternoon and opted for the gold hardware and a new wallet. It's an amazing purse.


What fits inside? Can you post a pic?


----------



## sheilaru

CrazyCool01 said:


> Sorry second one here. ,..


Love this


----------



## EJsMommy1

Little beauty!


----------



## EJsMommy1

My definition of "secure the bag" LOL. Love me some Chick Fil A!


----------



## antonio_islander

My Kate belt bag


----------



## Miss World

antonio_islander said:


> My Kate belt bag


Fabulous! Love the Kate in the belt bag version. Can the strap also be used as a shoulder bag?


----------



## antonio_islander

Miss World said:


> Fabulous! Love the Kate in the belt bag version. Can the strap also be used as a shoulder bag?


 Thank You. It cannot unfortunately.


----------



## Cas321

EJsMommy1 said:


> Little beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442629


Classic ! Love it


----------



## bagloverny

My new medium Jamie bag! The lambskin leather is unbelievable!


----------



## Miss World

bagloverny said:


> My new medium Jamie bag! The lambskin leather is unbelievable!


Congratulations! The YSL Jamie really is the best! The lambskin is so luxurious.


----------



## Dani779

Got this beauty on sale today. First Saint Laurent bag and could not be happier!


----------



## coolmelondew

Dani779 said:


> Got this beauty on sale today. First Saint Laurent bag and could not be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443744


What size is this? It looks quite structured for SDJ souple (but still gorgeous!)


----------



## Dani779

coolmelondew said:


> What size is this? It looks quite structured for SDJ souple (but still gorgeous!)


It's a Baby. I am hoping to maintain the structure as much as possible.


----------



## victoroliveira

good morning with my belt bag


----------



## bagloverny

Mod shot with my new medium Jamie bag. Love this bag so much.


----------



## sheilaru

bagloverny said:


> Mod shot with my new medium Jamie bag. Love this bag so much.


How is the lambskin? Really delicate/easy to damage or scratch?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

bagloverny said:


> Mod shot with my new medium Jamie bag. Love this bag so much.


Congrats! Beautiful bag


----------



## Masked_lady

Hello everyone! It's really been a while since any bag actually caught my attention until I saw the Niki! Love all the pictures shared here of her. Can't wait to get her when I'm going to London in November 

Anyway, is there no fan of Nolita here?


----------



## Bmello

Masked_lady said:


> Hello everyone! It's really been a while since any bag actually caught my attention until I saw the Niki! Love all the pictures shared here of her. Can't wait to get her when I'm going to London in November
> 
> Anyway, is there no fan of Nolita here?



I’ve just purchased a medium black niki bag, still waiting to be delivered. I’ve never could justify myself paying this price on a bag but I went crazy and bought it. It’s the highest price I’ve paid on a bag ever and also my very first SL item ever (my husband can never know the price or he will probably think I went completely mental lol. I was thinking about saying that it’s a replica, let’s see lol). I was in between Niki and Nolita, I loved the bag, is a every day bag like Niki but more casual and goes with any outfit. I would love to see some pics of Nolita here, didn’t find any.


----------



## Miss World

Masked_lady said:


> Hello everyone! It's really been a while since any bag actually caught my attention until I saw the Niki! Love all the pictures shared here of her. Can't wait to get her when I'm going to London in November
> 
> Anyway, is there no fan of Nolita here?


I am a big fan of the Nolita after I saw it in store. It’s a nice bag similar to the Niki. I wish more people owned it.


----------



## mighty_isis

Long time lurker here.  I have the large Niki and I have a dark red medium LouLou hopefully coming today.  Here's my Niki with my Coach biker jacket.


----------



## Masked_lady

Bmello said:


> I’ve just purchased a medium black niki bag, still waiting to be delivered. I’ve never could justify myself paying this price on a bag but I went crazy and bought it. It’s the highest price I’ve paid on a bag ever and also my very first SL item ever (my husband can never know the price or he will probably think I went completely mental lol. I was thinking about saying that it’s a replica, let’s see lol). I was in between Niki and Nolita, I loved the bag, is a every day bag like Niki but more casual and goes with any outfit. I would love to see some pics of Nolita here, didn’t find any.



Hi! I'm looking for pictures of Nolita too. Searched for a thread but none was opened.


----------



## Masked_lady

Miss World said:


> I am a big fan of the Nolita after I saw it in store. It’s a nice bag similar to the Niki. I wish more people owned it.



Can't wait to go to the boutique and see these two bags


----------



## Aerdem

Bought this Saint Laurent Loulou toy in black calfskin matelassé leather/silver hardware as a birthday gift for my sister. I have to wait until August to present it to her- which is killing me!! Such a lovely little bag with a rather large capacity nonetheless. Just adorable. 

Taking her on a surprise safari as the second part of her gift. I’m not sure if it’s brilliant or completely mad to bring the bag along in that specific environment


----------



## micahanne

Took out my envelope bags the last couple of weeks..


----------



## micahanne

micahanne said:


> Took out my envelope bags the last couple of weeks..
> 
> View attachment 4448060
> View attachment 4448061


I got both at the outlet for a pretty good deal


----------



## Miss World

micahanne said:


> Took out my envelope bags the last couple of weeks..
> 
> View attachment 4448060
> View attachment 4448061


Gorgeous colours! I adore the large YSL Envelope bags, so classy! I need one but can’t decide on the colour.


----------



## micahanne

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous colours! I adore the large YSL Envelope bags, so classy! I need one but can’t decide on the colour.



Thank you! I initially got the grey one but then my SA texted me when they got the nude color ​


----------



## Miss World

My Saint Laurent YSL Medium Niki Bag in Black. Such a great everyday bag.


----------



## boeyshona

Paired my white lou camera bag with this loud and happy dress!


----------



## micahanne

boeyshona said:


> Paired my white lou camera bag with this loud and happy dress!
> 
> View attachment 4449440
> 
> View attachment 4449442


Love the whole outfit!


----------



## boeyshona

micahanne said:


> Love the whole outfit!



Hehe thank you!


----------



## gossipgirl1980

Are you still loving this bag?  I’m considering it in navy but have seen a few reviews that it wears quickly.  Any feedback would be appreciated ❤️



RockyChilla said:


> It has been a very long time since I’ve been active on this forum (and was only slightly active at that stage) but over the past year I’ve fallen more and more in love with Saint Laurent bags and added my third to my collection this past weekend. Here is my beautiful Lou camera bag in light pink. I was tossing up with this and the Gucci disco bag but fell in love with the colour and the fact there are a lot less of these in person (that I’ve seen) than the disco bag.
> 
> I also got the medium college bag in Navy blue (leather and suede) for Christmas and will take a pic and upload that soon.
> 
> Loving everyone’s bags on here too!


----------



## Maui528

gossipgirl1980 said:


> Are you still loving this bag?  I’m considering it in navy but have seen a few reviews that it wears quickly.  Any feedback would be appreciated ❤️


Are you asking about the college or the camera bag? I bought the Lou Matelasse camera bag and after one use, the leather on the piping starting chipping away thought it would have been a carefree every day bag


----------



## gossipgirl1980

Oh no!!  I was talking about the Lou.  I hate to hear that



vcorfield said:


> Are you asking about the college or the camera bag? I bought the Lou Matelasse camera bag and after one use, the leather on the piping starting chipping away thought it would have been a carefree every day bag


----------



## Miss World

Bmello said:


> I’ve just purchased a medium black niki bag, still waiting to be delivered. I’ve never could justify myself paying this price on a bag but I went crazy and bought it. It’s the highest price I’ve paid on a bag ever and also my very first SL item ever (my husband can never know the price or he will probably think I went completely mental lol. I was thinking about saying that it’s a replica, let’s see lol). I was in between Niki and Nolita, I loved the bag, is a every day bag like Niki but more casual and goes with any outfit. I would love to see some pics of Nolita here, didn’t find any.





Masked_lady said:


> Hi! I'm looking for pictures of Nolita too. Searched for a thread but none was opened.





Masked_lady said:


> Can't wait to go to the boutique and see these two bags



Hi guys there is a new Saint Laurent YSL Nolita bag thread. There are some pictures on it and hopefully more to come. I love the Nolita as it’s similar to the Niki but still unique in its own way.

Here is the link 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saint-laurent-ysl-nolita-bag.1011886/


----------



## coolmelondew

vcorfield said:


> Are you asking about the college or the camera bag? I bought the Lou Matelasse camera bag and after one use, the leather on the piping starting chipping away thought it would have been a carefree every day bag



Oh dear! I was planning to get this bag next. Do you know if this is the norm? I haven't heard about such issues previously.


----------



## Maui528

coolmelondew said:


> Oh dear! I was planning to get this bag next. Do you know if this is the norm? I haven't heard about such issues previously.


I’m honestly not sure. I’ve only read one other review about the leather being too delicate. Everyone else seems to have no issues other than one YouTuber whose threading started coming undone on the top.


----------



## Masked_lady

Miss World said:


> Hi guys there is a new Saint Laurent YSL Nolita bag thread. There are some pictures on it and hopefully more to come. I love the Nolita as it’s similar to the Niki but still unique in its own way.
> 
> Here is the link
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/saint-laurent-ysl-nolita-bag.1011886/



Thank you! Heading to that thread now


----------



## Stephg1027

My new medium black Niki bag running errands with me today! Sadly one of those errands was returning her cousin the medium college. But this bag works better for me and I couldn’t keep both. Love it!


----------



## Miss World

Stephg1027 said:


> My new medium black Niki bag running errands with me today! Sadly one of those errands was returning her cousin the medium college. But this bag works better for me and I couldn’t keep both. Love it!


Congratulations Stephg1027, sad that medium college had to go. But this Niki is stunning. I love the look of this bag so much with no quilting.  Looks divine!


----------



## coolmelondew

Finally mid week! Using my monogram envelope wallet today.


----------



## antonio_islander

My new Saint Laurent Pouch. The leather is so smooth to the point I don’t even wanna use it lol


----------



## victoroliveira

I totally understand you! I feel the same way with my belt bag. 



antonio_islander said:


> My new Saint Laurent Pouch. The leather is so smooth to the point I don’t even wanna use it lol


----------



## antonio_islander

victoroliveira said:


> I totally understand you! I feel the same way with my belt bag.


Hello, which belt bag did you get? Do you have a picture of it? Thank You


----------



## victoroliveira

antonio_islander said:


> Hello, which belt bag did you get? Do you have a picture of it? Thank You



This one here! They just released a new one with grained leather and hardware 



victoroliveira said:


> good morning with my belt bag
> 
> View attachment 4444078


----------



## RockyChilla

gossipgirl1980 said:


> Are you still loving this bag?  I’m considering it in navy but have seen a few reviews that it wears quickly.  Any feedback would be appreciated ❤️



Unfortunately I’m not at all happy with it. The colour on four corners came away, how I don’t know as it was on the outer side and not where it potentially rubbed against my clothing. I took it into my local YSL store and they advised it could be sent away but would take 3+ months for repair so I got it done locally at a bag spa. 

I wore it once after the spa treatment, put it in its bag, got it out to wear it the next time and the same wear on the corners was there. I’m not sure what’s causing it, or if it’s happening when stored, but I’m really disappointed in it.


----------



## boeyshona

RockyChilla said:


> Unfortunately I’m not at all happy with it. The colour on four corners came away, how I don’t know as it was on the outer side and not where it potentially rubbed against my clothing. I took it into my local YSL store and they advised it could be sent away but would take 3+ months for repair so I got it done locally at a bag spa.
> 
> I wore it once after the spa treatment, put it in its bag, got it out to wear it the next time and the same wear on the corners was there. I’m not sure what’s causing it, or if it’s happening when stored, but I’m really disappointed in it.
> 
> View attachment 4453999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453998



Wow that's a really bad wear! I think we have the same colours - ivory/cream? I've used mine over 5 times and it still looks as good as new!


----------



## Miss World

antonio_islander said:


> My new Saint Laurent Pouch. The leather is so smooth to the point I don’t even wanna use it lol


It's so beautiful. I don't think you need to worry about the leather on the bag. It looks like the leather used on the new sunset bags which is very sturdy. 



victoroliveira said:


> This one here! They just released a new one with grained leather and hardware


I love your belt bag, so clean and sleek. I also love YSL because they have so many fabulous unisex styles.


----------



## RockyChilla

boeyshona said:


> Wow that's a really bad wear! I think we have the same colours - ivory/cream? I've used mine over 5 times and it still looks as good as new!



Mine is the light pink. That was after having had it only a few months and not using daily. Not sure if it’s a fault that I should have sent away or not but since I sent it to a refurbishment place I know it’s too late to take it to YSL direct.


----------



## blondiekinz

Made my first YSL purchase today. I wanted silver hardware, but they were sold out so I settled for gold.


----------



## boeyshona

Bringing my college to work ☺️


----------



## coolmelondew

boeyshona said:


> Bringing my college to work ☺️
> 
> View attachment 4454789


what an intriguing shade of burgundy! I like that it's more purple than red, and i love the silver hardware (so rare to find it paired with burgundy). have a great day!


----------



## boeyshona

coolmelondew said:


> what an intriguing shade of burgundy! I like that it's more purple than red, and i love the silver hardware (so rare to find it paired with burgundy). have a great day!



Oops I might have added a filter that altered the colour slightly.  Colour is more true to this:


----------



## stk

FInally received the WOC in tender pink I been wanting! And best of all, it was 30% off!


----------



## boeyshona

stk said:


> FInally received the WOC in tender pink I been wanting! And best of all, it was 30% off!



The colour is so sweet!!


----------



## pinkbubbly

stk said:


> FInally received the WOC in tender pink I been wanting! And best of all, it was 30% off!


AHH SO beautiful!! I've been searching for this forever - would you mind letting us know where you found it???


----------



## stk

pinkbubbly said:


> AHH SO beautiful!! I've been searching for this forever - would you mind letting us know where you found it???



I contacted one of the boutiques in New York. They had one left. There's a bunch of other boutiques that have it too! Message me if you want a list of availability.


----------



## gossipgirl1980

Gosh, I can certainly understand your disappointment with this 


RockyChilla said:


> Unfortunately I’m not at all happy with it. The colour on four corners came away, how I don’t know as it was on the outer side and not where it potentially rubbed against my clothing. I took it into my local YSL store and they advised it could be sent away but would take 3+ months for repair so I got it done locally at a bag spa.
> 
> I wore it once after the spa treatment, put it in its bag, got it out to wear it the next time and the same wear on the corners was there. I’m not sure what’s causing it, or if it’s happening when stored, but I’m really disappointed in it.
> 
> View attachment 4453999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453998


----------



## Lilaa

Was so pleased to find this baby in black hardware! Perfect for use as a work bag, where I felt gold or silver would look too flashy (I’m a lawyer, which is quite a conservative industry).

It’s the new uptown cabas medium tote!


----------



## StylishMD

Pictures don’t do it justice! It’s so pretty in the light
WOC find from the YSL sale


----------



## coolmelondew

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4459168
> View attachment 4459169
> 
> Pictures don’t do it justice! It’s so pretty in the light
> WOC find from the YSL sale


oh my, so pretty!


----------



## boeyshona

Using my college bag second week in a row!! I usually change my bags twice in a week so this means I really love it!!!!


----------



## stk

Received my Vicky toy camera bag in Pink today! I got it off SSENSE during the sale! Saved 40%!! This color and the black one was on my wishlist! Can't wait to use it! It's so pretty!


----------



## ElenaTS

stk said:


> Received my Vicky toy camera bag in Pink today! I got it off SSENSE during the sale! Saved 40%!! This color and the black one was on my wishlist! Can't wait to use it! It's so pretty!



That color is FAB!!!!!


----------



## Miss World

stk said:


> Received my Vicky toy camera bag in Pink today! I got it off SSENSE during the sale! Saved 40%!! This color and the black one was on my wishlist! Can't wait to use it! It's so pretty!


So pretty. I live the Vicky collection. I am thinking of getting a black medium Vicky bag in patent.


----------



## Sparklemum88

Lilaa said:


> Was so pleased to find this baby in black hardware! Perfect for use as a work bag, where I felt gold or silver would look too flashy (I’m a lawyer, which is quite a conservative industry).
> 
> It’s the new uptown cabas medium tote!


 
OMG I’m in LOVE!


----------



## DIO

I'm getting married on 4th of July, and couldn't resist picking up this Kate Chain Wallet for the occasion!


----------



## br3wx

My medium wallet on chain in blue marine.
Sorry I cant get a good lighting to show its "blue"!


----------



## DIVAinNOVA

My new YSL Lou Crossbody in black on black.


----------



## lilthai

My medium metallic college


----------



## factor-xa

lilthai said:


> My medium metallic college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463347


The bag is so pretty  
How does this bag (or other college bags) do in the rain? It rains a lot in my city, I've been wanting to get it but wondering if it's water resistant!


----------



## lilthai

factor-xa said:


> The bag is so pretty
> How does this bag (or other college bags) do in the rain? It rains a lot in my city, I've been wanting to get it but wondering if it's water resistant!



I just used it for the first time yesterday and it was just showering, not heavy rain. It still looks fine. But when it rains hard, none of my bags will allow to go out with me. It’s just me. I would only take my burberry tote out if I have to carry something g.


----------



## victoroliveira

wallet and belt bag


----------



## zethhhh24

My most used bag at the moment. I didn't think id love a belt bag as much as I love this one!


----------



## victoroliveira

Office day


----------



## sophiaberry

New toy Lou Lou from the ssense sale!


----------



## aarynmcf

zethhhh24 said:


> My most used bag at the moment. I didn't think id love a belt bag as much as I love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4465591


Is this the smog color?


----------



## aarynmcf

sophiaberry said:


> New toy Lou Lou from the ssense sale!


Is this brown?


----------



## zethhhh24

aarynmcf said:


> Is this the smog color?


The color is Faggio on the Nordstrom website. That’s where I purchased


----------



## hokatie

Saint Laurent top and bucket bag for weekend.


----------



## sophiaberry

aarynmcf said:


> Is this brown?


Yup!! That’s the color that was listed on Ssense’s website!


----------



## aarynmcf

I just got $250 off a lou camera bag on Saks!!!  On top of that, I got an additional 10% off for signing up for a store credit card. On top of that, I got 10% back from  *********** !!!  I ended up choosing black with silver hardware. I debated about the smog and the black with gold hardware, but ended up deciding that the silver filled the hole that my Louis Vuitton bags could not, since they are all gold.


----------



## caroperouse

just bought this one last  Friday, I'm in love


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My SDJ


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> I just got $250 off a lou camera bag on Saks!!!  On top of that, I got an additional 10% off for signing up for a store credit card. On top of that, I got 10% back from  *********** !!!  I ended up choosing black with silver hardware. I debated about the smog and the black with gold hardware, but ended up deciding that the silver filled the hole that my Louis Vuitton bags could not, since they are all gold.


They canceled my order.  I called and they ordered one for me from a store at the same price I paid plus an extra 10%, so my new total was $759, although no ****** if it goes through I’ll come out ahead a little.


----------



## Bellagarofalo

Manhattan and I headed on a trip!


----------



## enright98

Bought it from the Saint Laurent sale. The small is too heavy for me, but the baby size is perfection!


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

Picked up today on sale in Dubai my long wanted Loulou in my fav color  !  my cat promised to guard it from scratches and damages


----------



## dondontown

Croc embossed family... Happy Sunday!


----------



## hokatie

Afternoon matcha tea with my bucket bag before heading to the theater


----------



## hokatie

Afternoon matcha tea with my bucket bag before heading to the theater


----------



## angeljosephy

I’m new to the world of designer bags but thanks to my very enabling husband, I have gotten not one, but FIVE (shameful, I know) Saint Laurent bags in the space of 3 months, starting from the Large Kate we got at Bicester Village on our trip to London, and the rest on online sales through Farfetch, Harrods and Ssense. Clear obsession here, haha. Luckily, I’ve gotten all these at 40-50% off, so at least there were some good deals to be had! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## nvie

All time favourite evening clutch...Belle De Jour in Gold.


----------



## ninetailedfoxy

angeljosephy said:


> I’m new to the world of designer bags but thanks to my very enabling husband, I have gotten not one, but FIVE (shameful, I know) Saint Laurent bags in the space of 3 months, starting from the Large Kate we got at Bicester Village on our trip to London, and the rest on online sales through Farfetch, Harrods and Ssense. Clear obsession here, haha. Luckily, I’ve gotten all these at 40-50% off, so at least there were some good deals to be had! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4483805


May I know where you got the medium envelope bag on sale?? I’m stalking for one with silver hardware!! Thanks!!


----------



## angeljosephy

ninetailedfoxy said:


> May I know where you got the medium envelope bag on sale?? I’m stalking for one with silver hardware!! Thanks!!



Hi @ninetailedfoxy I got mine from Harrods.com but you might need to stalk the website religiously as they only get very few items per product and they sell out very quickly (there were 3 black envelopes with GHW when I bought mine but they were all gone within one day).


----------



## MahoganyQT

So glad I took a chance on this sale find. The Medium College in Metallized Tobacco. It’s an edgy neutral. I have a thing for metallic Saint Laurent bags!


----------



## Miss World

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4486284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I took a chance on this sale find. The Medium College in Metallized Tobacco. It’s an edgy neutral. I have a thing for metallic Saint Laurent bags!


I really love this College bag so cool!


----------



## Sparklemum88

angeljosephy said:


> I’m new to the world of designer bags but thanks to my very enabling husband, I have gotten not one, but FIVE (shameful, I know) Saint Laurent bags in the space of 3 months, starting from the Large Kate we got at Bicester Village on our trip to London, and the rest on online sales through Farfetch, Harrods and Ssense. Clear obsession here, haha. Luckily, I’ve gotten all these at 40-50% off, so at least there were some good deals to be had! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4483805


 
Wow a black Kate at half price! Amazing!


----------



## hokatie

Shop at the Nordstrom Rack today with my bucket bag.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

hokatie said:


> Shop at the Nordstrom Rack today with my bucket bag.



Is that the Teddy? It’s so cute!


----------



## hokatie

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Is that the Teddy? It’s so cute!


Thank you dear! Yes, it’s Teddy, very lightweight and roomy.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My new Large College bag.


----------



## Miss World

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4496674
> 
> My new Large College bag.


Best bag ever! Congratulations!


----------



## Mindysai

Got not one but two bags! I have been lusting for these two bags for SO LONG! I’ve always wanted a camera bag but really didn’t like the Gucci disco on me and I saw this! And I’ve been wanting a YSL bag in grey so it the Lou bag was just PERFECT for me! And I am in love with the Kate and the size! I had the large WOC but it wasn’t so small that I had to sell it but I am so excited about this bag! I’m in love with both and purchased them at a Vegas boutique!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss World said:


> Best bag ever! Congratulations!


Thank you so much!

I am loving this bag.    I don't even feel like carrying any other bag, just want to stay with this one.


----------



## midniteluna

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4496674
> 
> My new Large College bag.



Great choice! Congrats! I have a small and its the most user friendly bag ever! Light weight yet edgy!


----------



## MontaukWaves

angeljosephy said:


> I’m new to the world of designer bags but thanks to my very enabling husband, I have gotten not one, but FIVE (shameful, I know) Saint Laurent bags in the space of 3 months, starting from the Large Kate we got at Bicester Village on our trip to London, and the rest on online sales through Farfetch, Harrods and Ssense. Clear obsession here, haha. Luckily, I’ve gotten all these at 40-50% off, so at least there were some good deals to be had! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4483805


Oh my, I love them all. If you absolutely had to pick (I know it’s tough) which is your favorite?


----------



## i3yooz

My new Ysl envelope bag


----------



## BlueCherry

i3yooz said:


> My new Ysl envelope bag



Bought this twice and let it go twice but still love it


----------



## sabs002

i3yooz said:


> My new Ysl envelope bag


OH I love this one. I went into the Bondi store to buy it in the blush/washed pink colour but it wasn't in stock. So I purchase a toy Lou Lou instead, but am still obsessing over this one. Is this the small or medium?


----------



## i3yooz

BlueCherry said:


> Bought this twice and let it go twice but still love it


haha i did the same thing , ordered it twice and canceled both orders, the third time was the finale for me. I have the woc in SHW and thought it'll be too many for some reason, but it looks so classic!


----------



## i3yooz

sabs002 said:


> OH I love this one. I went into the Bondi store to buy it in the blush/washed pink colour but it wasn't in stock. So I purchase a toy Lou Lou instead, but am still obsessing over this one. Is this the small or medium?



Congrats on your purchase!
this one is medium , the small one is almost woc size


----------



## aarynmcf

Is the second one Earth?


micahanne said:


> Took out my envelope bags the last couple of weeks..
> 
> View attachment 4448060
> View attachment 4448061


ne


----------



## aarynmcf

micahanne said:


> I got both at the outlet for a pretty good deal


You got envelope at outlet?


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Having fun in sunny California


----------



## micahanne

aarynmcf said:


> You got envelope at outlet?



Hi sorry, it’s been a while since I visited but yeah. I got both of my envelopes at the outlet At Woodbury


----------



## micahanne

aarynmcf said:


> Is the second one Earth?
> 
> ne


I forgot the official name, i think it was anthracite.


----------



## aarynmcf

micahanne said:


> Hi sorry, it’s been a while since I visited but yeah. I got both of my envelopes at the outlet At Woodbury


How much were they?


----------



## chocolateolive

Loulou VS College


----------



## micahanne

aarynmcf said:


> How much were they?



It was around 35-40% off I think


----------



## nikki626

Betty.. love this bag


----------



## Miss World

chocolateolive said:


> Loulou VS College


Love the Medium College bag! So classic.


----------



## Miss World

nikki626 said:


> Betty.. love this bag


Absolutely gorgeous love the lizard effect! How do you find the roominess and practicality of the bag?


----------



## coolmelondew

Jane tote - chic and fits a laptop!


----------



## pmburk

Duffle 6 today.


----------



## coolmelondew

pmburk said:


> Duffle 6 today.


sigh i love this bag. if only they sell in in black leather and silver hardware, i will buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## nikki626

Miss World said:


> Absolutely gorgeous love the lizard effect! How do you find the roominess and practicality of the bag?


Thank u, that's what drew me too it. It holds essentials. There is a inside slip pocket and one pocket in front. Holds essentials..card case.android phone..sunnys.. keys...lippy and hand sanitizer or lotion depending on size.  I stand everything up. Phone goes in front pocket. It you dont carry the kitchen sink you can make it work.


----------



## Bagfangirl

My baby girl


----------



## ElenaTS

Bagfangirl said:


> My baby girl


LOVE!!!!


----------



## Miss World

My new YSL Kate Tassel bag in matte black croc embossed leather with antique silver hardware. The calfskin leather is so durable and scratch resistant.

I got Medium size and it fits a small wallet, keys, sunglasses, I phone, portable phone charger, make up and still has room for more items. Practical for day and night.

I loved this bag for years, glad I finally got it!


----------



## RAEDAY

Miss World said:


> My new YSL Kate Tassel bag in matte black croc embossed leather with antique silver hardware. The calfskin leather is so durable and scratch resistant.
> 
> I got Medium size and it fits a small wallet, keys, sunglasses, I phone, portable phone charger, make up and still has room for more items. Practical for day and night.
> 
> I loved this bag for years, glad I finally got it!


Congratulations!!  It is truly STUNNING!


----------



## loubprincess

Miss World said:


> My new YSL Kate Tassel bag in matte black croc embossed leather with antique silver hardware. The calfskin leather is so durable and scratch resistant.
> 
> I got Medium size and it fits a small wallet, keys, sunglasses, I phone, portable phone charger, make up and still has room for more items. Practical for day and night.
> 
> I loved this bag for years, glad I finally got it!


She’s a beauty.


----------



## Miss World

raedaybaby said:


> Congratulations!!  It is truly STUNNING!


Thank you raedaybaby! I have loved this bag for 4 years, glad to finally own it! 



loubprincess said:


> She’s a beauty.


Thank you  I am going to use her for the first time today let’s hope she’s as amazing to use as she looks.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miss World said:


> My new YSL Kate Tassel bag in matte black croc embossed leather with antique silver hardware. The calfskin leather is so durable and scratch resistant.
> 
> I got Medium size and it fits a small wallet, keys, sunglasses, I phone, portable phone charger, make up and still has room for more items. Practical for day and night.
> 
> I loved this bag for years, glad I finally got it!


Beautiful! Congratulations and enjoy


----------



## nvie

Belle du Jour metallic gold clutch


----------



## coolmelondew

out with my sac de jour nano!


----------



## victoroliveira

My favorite belt bag and new wallet..


----------



## marikajasmine

My baby sac de jour in soft leather


----------



## Miss World

victoroliveira said:


> My favorite belt bag and new wallet..


Oh my that black grained leather with black hardware is just so chic! 

I’m so tempted to get the YSL Kate Medium in Black with black hardware as it’s understated yet edgy.


----------



## bbcerisette66

marikajasmine said:


> My baby sac de jour in soft leather


My favourite YSL bag. So gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## Tatownz

My New Lou Lou Toy. I've been looking for the perfect  crossbody travel bag for the last two years. I've gone through about 4 bags which I thought would be great for travels but didn't work out due to a number of reasons. I came across this lou lou toy a few weeks ago when browsing online. I like how this toy has a few compartments (the zipper pocket and card slots are awesome!!!) light, good size and a bag I won't need to baby.


----------



## victoroliveira

Miss World said:


> Oh my that black grained leather with black hardware is just so chic!
> 
> I’m so tempted to get the YSL Kate Medium in Black with black hardware as it’s understated yet edgy.



I'm completely obsessed with this black hardware! I was thinking about getting it in silver but then the SA at the Montaigne Av store in Paris showed me this one and I was totally sold! 
Btw, if anyone is looking for an amazing SA in Paris, that's the guy! I forgot his name and he didn't had a card because he was moved to that store recently, but he's Japanese and the manager of the men's section there.


----------



## IntheOcean

marikajasmine said:


> My baby sac de jour in soft leather


Your SDJ is to die for! Gorgeous color, and the twilly goes perfectly with it.


----------



## TWNG

Kate WOC + pairing heels


----------



## HavPlenty

TWNG said:


> View attachment 4535116
> View attachment 4535117
> 
> 
> Kate WOC + pairing heels


So beautiful! How do you photograph like that?


----------



## TWNG

HavPlenty said:


> So beautiful! How do you photograph like that?


Thanks  just shoot on iPhone. Filter applied


----------



## Miss World

TWNG said:


> View attachment 4535116
> View attachment 4535117
> 
> 
> Kate WOC + pairing heels


Oh wow!  Those Kate Wallet on Chains are absolutely beautiful. So unique yet classic.


----------



## TWNG

Miss World said:


> Oh wow!  Those Kate Wallet on Chains are absolutely beautiful. So unique yet classic.


Thank you  indeed that leopard is the best leopard pattern I’ve seen on any designer bag, it has dimensions not just black dots over a brown  backgroud


----------



## rosiier

WOC at a concert in NYC (last night)


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Cute loulou


----------



## maggiesze1

Lou Camera bag in Vegas Pink


----------



## shermainelimxn

PurseCrazyGal said:


> My 1st YSL. Been after this baby for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Hello! May I know what style is this, how much is it and is it still available in the boutique? Thank you!


----------



## sharonlingys

Hubby bought me my first YSL bag as an early birthday present! Was told by the staff at YSL that this colour was limited in store and there’s only one of it in Singapore, really love it.


----------



## StylishMD

WOC paired with Manolo Hangisi


----------



## Filektrik

Current work bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

Filektrik said:


> Current work bag!


Bag is so classy!


----------



## jenlynne25

DIVAinNOVA said:


> My new YSL Lou Crossbody in black on black.


I just ordered this bag.  Is it holding up nicely?


----------



## islandmouse

Filektrik said:


> Current work bag!


That is so pretty! Is it the patent?


----------



## ghoulish

rosiier said:


> WOC at a concert in NYC (last night)


This color combo is to die for!


----------



## misskittee

Got my first YSL bag! I'm in love. I've always wanted a high end bag and have been waiting to find a reason to justify purchasing one. I got married a couple weeks ago so I think that's reason enough! Behold, my medium Loulou in dark smog ❤


----------



## HavPlenty

misskittee said:


> Got my first YSL bag! I'm in love. I've always wanted a high end bag and have been waiting to find a reason to justify purchasing one. I got married a couple weeks ago so I think that's reason enough! Behold, my medium Loulou in dark smog ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568928
> View attachment 4568929


I love how it looks with your jeans. I have one but for some reason it looks to dressy to wear casually.  Maybe its the black and silver color combo. At any rate, yours looks fantastic! Now seeing how you outfitted yours I'm going to have to re-think this.


----------



## RAEDAY

misskittee said:


> Got my first YSL bag! I'm in love. I've always wanted a high end bag and have been waiting to find a reason to justify purchasing one. I got married a couple weeks ago so I think that's reason enough! Behold, my medium Loulou in dark smog ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568928
> View attachment 4568929


Congratulations on your marriage and your first luxury bag!!  Such a good choice!  I have the exact same bag and the Dark Smog color is TDF.  Couldn’t be happier with it.  I love the way you styled yours with your outfit--it looks fabulous on you!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## IntheOcean

misskittee said:


> Got my first YSL bag! I'm in love. I've always wanted a high end bag and have been waiting to find a reason to justify purchasing one. I got married a couple weeks ago so I think that's reason enough! Behold, my medium Loulou in dark smog ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568928
> View attachment 4568929


It looks so yummy! Great color choice and it really goes with the outfit you're wearing in the picture. Congratulations on your marriage and the Loulou!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

It’s a sweater and Niki kind of day.


----------



## misskittee

HavPlenty said:


> I love how it looks with your jeans. I have one but for some reason it looks to dressy to wear casually.  Maybe its the black and silver color combo. At any rate, yours looks fantastic! Now seeing how you outfitted yours I'm going to have to re-think this.


Thank you! What I love about the bag style is how it really can work for most occasions! I am excited to try it out with different outfits. 



raedaybaby said:


> Congratulations on your marriage and your first luxury bag!!  Such a good choice!  I have the exact same bag and the Dark Smog color is TDF.  Couldn’t be happier with it.  I love the way you styled yours with your outfit--it looks fabulous on you!  Wear it in good health.


Thank you I didn't have to think twice after seeing the Dark Smog! The gold hardware is stunning against it.



IntheOcean said:


> It looks so yummy! Great color choice and it really goes with the outfit you're wearing in the picture. Congratulations on your marriage and the Loulou!


Thank you so much  ❤


----------



## Filektrik

islandmouse said:


> That is so pretty! Is it the patent?


Thank you it's the croc embossed. I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## Porschenality

Here’s one of my Cabas Chycs. I have four of them in this size, large, which I love.


----------



## Porschenality

Hey I’m up again. Here’s my red Cabas Chyc


----------



## sabs002

rosiier said:


> WOC at a concert in NYC (last night)





rosiier said:


> WOC at a concert in NYC (last night)


Is this the small or large? Love the colour combo. I have just ordered my first YSL Wok in the large and cannot wait for her to arrive


----------



## Sanzy

New travel bag! Love it!!!!


----------



## em1779

Just got this Vicky small wallet!
While I really love my current bill pouch ( I got the version from the men’s collection), it can be too long to fit into tiny crossbody bags sometimes, so I’ve been hunting for a smaller wallet. Its leather is so buttery smooth, now I am even tempted to get the Vicky bag


----------



## venusyap

Hello ladies!! here is my new YSL bag.. Its also my first YSL bag!! its in dark smog with GHW. i have mixed reviews on the color of my bag. how do you guys feel about it? =)


----------



## venusyap

misskittee said:


> Got my first YSL bag! I'm in love. I've always wanted a high end bag and have been waiting to find a reason to justify purchasing one. I got married a couple weeks ago so I think that's reason enough! Behold, my medium Loulou in dark smog ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568928
> View attachment 4568929



I have the exact same bag as you...!! I can only say we both have good taste. =D and also! i just got married afew months back too! congrats to the both of us..


----------



## venusyap

chocolateolive said:


> Loulou VS College



do you prefer the loulou bag or college bag after using them?


----------



## doni

Beautiful!


sharonlingys said:


> Hubby bought me my first YSL bag as an early birthday present! Was told by the staff at YSL that this colour was limited in store and there’s only one of it in Singapore, really love it.


----------



## chocolateolive

venusyap said:


> do you prefer the loulou bag or college bag after using them?


Loulou for sure—Already sold my college bag!


----------



## luxfishin

chocolateolive said:


> Loulou for sure—Already sold my college bag!


I am trying to decide between these two bags.  Could you share why you chose to keep Loulou instead of College bag?  Also, does either bag sit up on its own or do they fall down?


----------



## chocolateolive

luxfishin said:


> I am trying to decide between these two bags.  Could you share why you chose to keep Loulou instead of College bag?  Also, does either bag sit up on its own or do they fall down?



Nope the college bag does not stand up well on its own and flops over very annoyingly and the compartments are too tight and opening and closing it is more annoying than the loulou.


----------



## luxfishin

chocolateolive said:


> Nope the college bag does not stand up well on its own and flops over very annoyingly and the compartments are too tight and opening and closing it is more annoying than the loulou.


thanks for your reply!


----------



## misskittee

Here I go again! After getting the medium Loulou last month, I couldn't stop thinking about the Toy. I love the medium but felt it was a bit too big to carry for date nights and talked my husband's ear off about the pros and cons of the larger size for going out I finally decided I wanted something dainty so I sprung for the Toy in "dark latte." I purchased it with a discount from mytheresa and received it today. It came with a Saint Laurent box along with the dust bag which was awesome since I know many retailers other than YSL don't include them.

I find that the size is perfect for how I plan to use the bag. My wallet won't fit but the card slots are fine for me. I don't carry much of anything other than phone/keys when going out so this is great!

I lovelovelove my budding YSL collection and this puffy lil nugget


----------



## Louliu71

misskittee said:


> View attachment 4590081
> 
> 
> Here I go again! After getting the medium Loulou last month, I couldn't stop thinking about the Toy. I love the medium but felt it was a bit too big to carry for date nights and talked my husband's ear off about the pros and cons of the larger size for going out I finally decided I wanted something dainty so I sprung for the Toy in "dark latte." I purchased it with a discount from mytheresa and received it today. It came with a Saint Laurent box along with the dust bag which was awesome since I know many retailers other than YSL don't include them.
> 
> I find that the size is perfect for how I plan to use the bag. My wallet won't fit but the card slots are fine for me. I don't carry much of anything other than phone/keys when going out so this is great!
> 
> I lovelovelove my budding YSL collection and this puffy lil nugget



Beautiful, just ordered this in black and silver hardware, my first YSL


----------



## of flowers.

My Lou Mini.


----------



## pearlgrass

of flowers. said:


> View attachment 4590961
> 
> 
> My Lou Mini.


Congrats! Beautiful color


----------



## thundercloud

Still loving my dark smog lou camera bag! So lightweight and easy to wear!


----------



## NicolePPP

My first luxury bag actually, got it recently, grateful to have one of these at 22. Pretty late for starting to obsessing about purses but hey, Not too late either [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## NicolePPP

NicolePPP said:


> View attachment 4591249
> 
> 
> My first luxury bag actually, got it recently, grateful to have one of these at 22. Pretty late for starting to obsessing about purses but hey, Not too late either [emoji23][emoji23]





Love how it wears!


----------



## bbcerisette66

NicolePPP said:


> View attachment 4591249
> 
> 
> My first luxury bag actually, got it recently, grateful to have one of these at 22. Pretty late for starting to obsessing about purses but hey, Not too late either [emoji23][emoji23]



Not too late at all [emoji23]. I began at 34 years old.  it's been almost 20 years since I am obsessed with luxury bags.  it costs me lot of money but it’s very exciting. And congrats for your beautiful bag !!!


----------



## cosima

I don‘t know the name of my YSL bag ?!


----------



## nikitax

My New Kate with tassel. I couldn’t resist it


----------



## BB8

My oldie.


----------



## topglamchic

How do you like this tote?  I’m considering the beige. Thank you 


Sanzy said:


> New travel bag! Love it!!!!


----------



## J.RN

Beth Nightingale said:


> My purchase today the loulou small tote


Hey I'm thinking of getting this purse! How do you like it?? Looks great on you btw!


----------



## Sanzy

topglamchic said:


> How do you like this tote?  I’m considering the beige. Thank you


I love it! It’s great for travel or everyday use for the office. Holds a lot but does get a little heavy. I did notice that the black gets dirty really fast. It shows dust and what not very easily (its canvas, so makes sense ). So not sure how the beige would be in terms of that


----------



## micahanne

Went on an recruiter interview today and told my first YSL out with me.(ps recruiter was no where in sight and I was doing it very discreetly lol) oops double posted the image oh well


----------



## topglamchic

This is very helpful. I will let you know whether I decide to go for it. I’ll be going to my local store on Friday to get a look at the tote. 


Sanzy said:


> I love it! It’s great for travel or everyday use for the office. Holds a lot but does get a little heavy. I did notice that the black gets dirty really fast. It shows dust and what not very easily (its canvas, so makes sense ). So not sure how the beige would be in terms of that


----------



## coolmelondew

micahanne said:


> Went on an recruiter interview today and told my first YSL out with me.(ps recruiter was no where in sight and I was doing it very discreetly lol) oops double posted the image oh well
> 
> View attachment 4595798


such a beautiful bag! good luck, hope the interview went well!


----------



## Sanzy

topglamchic said:


> This is very helpful. I will let you know whether I decide to go for it. I’ll be going to my local store on Friday to get a look at the tote.


Coltorti.com has it for around $800 and they have a lot of different codes that can be for 15-25% off


----------



## hart88hart

My two loulou camera bags!  Loved my black so much that I got the new latte which us a dark taupe beige color.  It's washed out by the flash here


----------



## thundercloud

Saks always tempts me with their $$$ off of a certain amount. My new large WOC. Can't wait to start using it!


----------



## topglamchic

Sanzy said:


> Coltorti.com has it for around $800 and they have a lot of different codes that can be for 15-25% off


Thanks Sandy, I got the black!  I love the beige but, the black is so striking!  I also got a key chain wallet which is very hard to find in general.


----------



## Sanzy

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 4597892
> View attachment 4597893
> 
> 
> Thanks Sandy, I got the black!  I love the beige but, the black is so striking!  I also got a key chain wallet which is very hard to find in general.


Yay! Congrats!!! My friends and I all have it and we love it (and we all use it for different purposes ). It just fits so much ! Enjoy!!!


----------



## nikki626

My new sunset. From me to me. Went in for the medium but it was to small. Cant wait to wear it!!!


----------



## milena09

My small Saint Laurent family


----------



## Lorz25

My newly purchased (and first) YSL bag! I decided to risk it even though I know some have had problems with it in the past. I've been able to fix glazing by myself in the past so if that happens I'll hopefully be able to do it again.

I did however have some problems with the wallet. I ordered it via the YSL website and when it arrived the puller of the zipper had fallen off! The top piece had broken and it came out in pieces  
Safe to say I sent it back and went to the nearest YSL store (over 3 hours away) and purchased a new one. I don't think I'll order anything through their website for a while, if ever.


----------



## 20jatman11

Lorz25 said:


> My newly purchased (and first) YSL bag! I decided to risk it even though I know some have had problems with it in the past. I've been able to fix glazing by myself in the past so if that happens I'll hopefully be able to do it again.
> 
> I did however have some problems with the wallet. I ordered it via the YSL website and when it arrived the puller of the zipper had fallen off! The top piece had broken and it came out in pieces
> Safe to say I sent it back and went to the nearest YSL store (over 3 hours away) and purchased a new one. I don't think I'll order anything through their website for a while, if ever.
> 
> View attachment 4599733




I think that wallet is gorgeous. I've been eyeing it for a while now. Please share if you have any further issues with the new one!


----------



## raery

Designer_Dreams said:


> Took my Saint Laurent metalesse in blush pink to NYC earlier this year


Have you had any color transfer?  I really want the medium envelope in marble pink, but I can't find much information on the wear and tear.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

raery said:


> Have you had any color transfer?  I really want the medium envelope in marble pink, but I can't find much information on the wear and tear.


Personally, I don't have any color transfer, but it depends if you wear a lot of jeans/dark colors. I hardly ever wear jeans and I'm mindful when I carry a lighter colored bag... BUT the quality is not great. The flap and corners started showing rubbing after 2 weeks after purchase I'd say to check the resale sites or to try to find one on sale. I'm sure you can find it for much of a savings! I def would not pay full retail for this bag again.


----------



## raery

Designer_Dreams said:


> Personally, I don't have any color transfer, but it depends if you wear a lot of jeans/dark colors. I hardly ever wear jeans and I'm mindful when I carry a lighter colored bag... BUT the quality is not great. The flap and corners started showing rubbing after 2 weeks after purchase I'd say to check the resale sites or to try to find one on sale. I'm sure you can find it for much of a savings! I def would not pay full retail for this bag again.


Thank you so much for saving me!!  Ugh, this is so disappointing to hear.  I was about to pay full retail - I think I'll go back to searching for something else.  I have the large college bag, but I never carry it because it's too big for me.  Almost all my bags are dark colors, but I'm trying to add something lighter, but I do wear jeans a lot.


----------



## Lorz25

20jatman11 said:


> I think that wallet is gorgeous. I've been eyeing it for a while now. Please share if you have any further issues with the new one!


Thank you! Originally I wanted the black version but then I saw this one in the store 

I'll be sure to keep you updated! Hopefully there won't be any issues though, I think the first one I got was a defect - I have a hard time believing that this is just due to poor packaging...


----------



## 20jatman11

Lorz25 said:


> Thank you! Originally I wanted the black version but then I saw this one in the store
> 
> I'll be sure to keep you updated! Hopefully there won't be any issues though, I think the first one I got was a defect - I have a hard time believing that this is just due to poor packaging...
> 
> View attachment 4599805



I have my fingers and toes crossed that the new one works out for you! 

Wow! @ the broken zipper!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

raery said:


> Thank you so much for saving me!!  Ugh, this is so disappointing to hear.  I was about to pay full retail - I think I'll go back to searching for something else.  I have the large college bag, but I never carry it because it's too big for me.  Almost all my bags are dark colors, but I'm trying to add something lighter, but I do wear jeans a lot.


Check fashionphile. They have a sale going on until 11:59PM tonight. Extra 10% off items that haven't been marked down yet.... they might have something!
The SL boutique sale started a few weeks ago as well. I didn't see my exact tri-quilt flap in pink (they have darker colors on sale), but there were Kate bags in the pink color for 30% off. Both tassel and no tassel.. Do you have a SA at a SL boutique? I don't have someone I regularly work with, b/c I've been kind of turned off by their quality. But I do have someone that showed me the bags. I can give you his number if you want, just PM me


----------



## raery

Designer_Dreams said:


> Check fashionphile. They have a sale going on until 11:59PM tonight. Extra 10% off items that haven't been marked down yet.... they might have something!
> The SL boutique sale started a few weeks ago as well. I didn't see my exact tri-quilt flap in pink (they have darker colors on sale), but there were Kate bags in the pink color for 30% off. Both tassel and no tassel.. Do you have a SA at a SL boutique? I don't have someone I regularly work with, b/c I've been kind of turned off by their quality. But I do have someone that showed me the bags. I can give you his number if you want, just PM me



Unfortunately I don't have a SA for SL.  I think the closest boutique to me is in Chicago, which is a 3 hour drive.  I've purchased all my previous SL at Saks, either online or back home in Columbus, Ohio.  I didn't realize the boutiques had sales either!  I was such a huge LV person until recently because I feel like their quality has drastically decreased.  It's so discouraging to spend a few thousand dollars on a bag that doesn't hold up.  I ordered a reverse palm springs mini in August that had crooked stitching, then sent it bag and received one that had two stitched ripped out.  I'm still waiting on LV to fix the second bag.


----------



## chocolateolive

Been obsessing over the Jamie’s lambskin. I love the bag but not sure if I NEED it.


----------



## misskittee

chocolateolive said:


> Been obsessing over the Jamie’s lambskin. I love the bag but not sure if I NEED it.


Oh my goodness, I LOVE this!! It looks fantastic in that color combo...I feel like I need to get it myself!


----------



## db89

thundercloud said:


> Saks always tempts me with their $$$ off of a certain amount. My new large WOC. Can't wait to start using it!


Can this be worn crossbody.. I am confused because I saw a pic of this same bag but the chains had a leather part on the shoulder area and yours does not..


----------



## chocolateolive

misskittee said:


> Oh my goodness, I LOVE this!! It looks fantastic in that color combo...I feel like I need to get it myself!



The color combo is definitely super classic chic! I got it from farfetch, and ended up not paying any taxes on it since it was shipped to the US from overseas.


----------



## thundercloud

db89 said:


> Can this be worn crossbody.. I am confused because I saw a pic of this same bag but the chains had a leather part on the shoulder area and yours does not..


I got the large WOC, which has a solid chain strap. The smaller WOC has a small section of leather on the strap. The larger WOC is also more rounded (no sharp corners like the smaller WOC), but has a shorter strap. The smaller WOC has a longer crossbody strap. There are other posts, YouTube vids, etc that discuss the 2 WOC sizes.


----------



## Grande Latte

chocolateolive said:


> Been obsessing over the Jamie’s lambskin. I love the bag but not sure if I NEED it.



No one NEEDS anything here on this forum. But this bag sure looks really nice on you.


----------



## Grande Latte

Lorz25 said:


> My newly purchased (and first) YSL bag! I decided to risk it even though I know some have had problems with it in the past. I've been able to fix glazing by myself in the past so if that happens I'll hopefully be able to do it again.
> 
> I did however have some problems with the wallet. I ordered it via the YSL website and when it arrived the puller of the zipper had fallen off! The top piece had broken and it came out in pieces
> Safe to say I sent it back and went to the nearest YSL store (over 3 hours away) and purchased a new one. I don't think I'll order anything through their website for a while, if ever.
> 
> View attachment 4599733



How do you like the YSL plain leather tote? How doe the leather feel/ look like in real life? How does it wear over time? I've thought about getting one, but most likely not this year.


----------



## chocolateolive

Grande Latte said:


> No one NEEDS anything here on this forum. But this bag sure looks really nice on you.



Good point


----------



## Lorz25

Grande Latte said:


> How do you like the YSL plain leather tote? How doe the leather feel/ look like in real life? How does it wear over time? I've thought about getting one, but most likely not this year.


I just bought it so I haven’t gotten to use it yet. The leather feels nice though but I know the inside is quite easy to mark (which is why I got the black one and a organizer so that it wouldn’t be noticeable). I would assume that since it’s so smooth, the outside would have a similar problem if your not careful (but I’m not sure since I haven’t gotten to use it). I picked one that had a bit more texture to the leather in hopes to avoid that problem.

I’m going to the US next week and plan on taking this with me on the plane, so hopefully I’ll be able to give you a better update in a few weeks!


----------



## amstevens714

hokatie said:


> Saint Laurent top and bucket bag for weekend.



I am so obsessed with this bag. Hows it holding up?


----------



## peach36

Picked this up from Saks when they were doing a $275 off $1000, plus I had a $600 gift card from the promotion they did last month, so along with cash back I got this deep marine shopping tote for about $35! 



Then I got this gorgeous off-white lou matelasse camera bag from the SSENSE sale!


----------



## Grande Latte

peach36 said:


> Picked this up from Saks when they were doing a $275 off $1000, plus I had a $600 gift card from the promotion they did last month, so along with cash back I got this deep marine shopping tote for about $35!
> View attachment 4603841
> 
> 
> Then I got this gorgeous off-white lou matelasse camera bag from the SSENSE sale!
> View attachment 4603842



I like both bags. Especially the story about the $35 tote! It's surreal.


----------



## BB8

Just received my order from the Private Sale!  It's my first camera bag from YSL, so I was a little surprised at how large it is (especially compared to my other smaller camera bags).  This is a great thing in terms of capacity, and it will be refreshing to be able to pack my sunglasses.  But still deciding if it's right for my frame as I am on the petite side.  I do love how luxurious the moc croc is in combination with the hardware finish.


----------



## Grande Latte

BB8 said:


> Just received my order from the Private Sale!  It's my first camera bag from YSL, so I was a little surprised at how large it is (especially compared to my other smaller camera bags).  This is a great thing in terms of capacity, and it will be refreshing to be able to pack my sunglasses.  But still deciding if it's right for my frame as I am on the petite side.  I do love how luxurious the moc croc is in combination with the hardware finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605296
> View attachment 4605297



The YSL camera bag is bigger than I thought too when I saw it at stores. But it can fit a ton. I'm sure you got it at a great deal, and everyone occasionally needs a bag that's slightly bigger, regardless of your size.

Keep it.


----------



## BB8

Grande Latte said:


> The YSL camera bag is bigger than I thought too when I saw it at stores. But it can fit a ton. I'm sure you got it at a great deal, and everyone occasionally needs a bag that's slightly bigger, regardless of your size.
> 
> Keep it.


Thanks @Grande Latte , I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am so in love with the new Mini Lou I picked up over the holiday weekend.  It's the perfect size to carry with me on errands, or the farmer's market, or to a friend's house, when I know I don't need to bring a lot with me.  I love how deep the black is and how subtle/edgy the black hardware looks, and of course the texture of the leather as well!

I was torn between the black/black hardware and dark smog/gold hardware, but I'm glad I chose this one. It suits my aesthetic MUCH more and even though I admire and adore how the dark smog looks, I think the gold hardware would have been too flashy for me.  This black hardware is so weighty and beautiful, and even though I've never been into chains on my bags... LOVE the entire look of this bag!


----------



## Grande Latte

My reveal is just perfect right after yours because I got the Dark Smog with gold hardware. 

Love both the black on black and mine, but decided to go with grey because in Southern California it is sunny everyday, so my wardrobe color is light. Plus this chameleon colored grey (cool tone) and gold metal is just a wonderful combination.

Will definitely be getting a red or beige Mini Lou in the near future.


----------



## SushiLover

BB8 said:


> Just received my order from the Private Sale!  It's my first camera bag from YSL, so I was a little surprised at how large it is (especially compared to my other smaller camera bags).  This is a great thing in terms of capacity, and it will be refreshing to be able to pack my sunglasses.  But still deciding if it's right for my frame as I am on the petite side.  I do love how luxurious the moc croc is in combination with the hardware finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605296
> View attachment 4605297


I bought this same bag during the sale and I adore it!!!! It is my first camera bag (from any designer) and it fits way more than I thought. Very pleased. After inspecting it and making sure it looked right on my frame, I wrapped it back up and put it under our Christmas tree


----------



## coolmelondew

day off with Sac de Jour baby today


----------



## BB8

SushiLover said:


> I bought this same bag during the sale and I adore it!!!! It is my first camera bag (from any designer) and it fits way more than I thought. Very pleased. After inspecting it and making sure it looked right on my frame, I wrapped it back up and put it under our Christmas tree


Aww, I love that! Something to look forward to unwrapping on Christmas morning! Post pics after Christmas!  If I keep mine, I'll do the same. I do love that it's a different look and I don't see any other people carrying it. Congrats bag twin!


----------



## SushiLover

coolmelondew said:


> day off with Sac de Jour baby today
> View attachment 4606288


oh my gosh, it is beautiful. Green is my absolute favorite. What do you think of the baby size??


----------



## SushiLover

BB8 said:


> Aww, I love that! Something to look forward to unwrapping on Christmas morning! Post pics after Christmas!  If I keep mine, I'll do the same. I do love that it's a different look and I don't see any other people carrying it. Congrats bag twin!


Right?? I am really wanting to open it now but am trying to have some self control!!! I will definitely share photos and mod shots and you must as well. I think it is a very underrated bag, the styling makes it versatile for everything short of very formal I think. To get it on sale? Major win, bag twin  Congrats too!!


----------



## boeyshona

Yay my new SDJ it's so bright!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Grande Latte said:


> My reveal is just perfect right after yours because I got the Dark Smog with gold hardware.
> 
> Love both the black on black and mine, but decided to go with grey because in Southern California it is sunny everyday, so my wardrobe color is light. Plus this chameleon colored grey (cool tone) and gold metal is just a wonderful combination.
> 
> Will definitely be getting a red or beige Mini Lou in the near future.



I do love that dark smog color though.  If I ever decide I want to get the larger Lou Camera Bag, I might consider it in Dark Smog...


----------



## Grande Latte

ohmisseevee said:


> I do love that dark smog color though.  If I ever decide I want to get the larger Lou Camera Bag, I might consider it in Dark Smog...



I like yours and you like mine. Yeah, this is why luxury designers make so much money because of all the color/ hardware combo. They are all so irresistible.


----------



## 20jatman11

Girls night out


----------



## bbcerisette66

20jatman11 said:


> Girls night out
> View attachment 4607440



La nuit Ysl. Enjoy


----------



## olinate

So excited...first Lou and might not be my last!


----------



## Miss World

This is my YSL wallet. I’ve had it for about a year and a half and use it every single day and the leather is still in pristine condition. It has to be my all time favourite wallet. Love the pebbles leather, photo ID section and zipper compartment. My favourite ever!


----------



## coolmelondew

Miss World said:


> This is my YSL wallet. I’ve had it for about a year and a half and use it every single day and the leather is still in pristine condition. It has to be my all time favourite wallet. Love the pebbles leather, photo ID section and zipper compartment. My favourite ever!


im thinking of getting the long version of this wallet and it's great to read your review! do you put any leather cleaner / conditioner to keep it pristine?


----------



## Miss World

20jatman11 said:


> Girls night out
> View attachment 4607440


Gorgeous love the cassandra, envelope and Lou bags.


----------



## Miss World

coolmelondew said:


> im thinking of getting the long version of this wallet and it's great to read your review! do you put any leather cleaner / conditioner to keep it pristine?


Hi coolmelondew, I don’t put any conditioner on the wallet. I also have not had the need to put cleaner because it hasn’t needed it. However I don’t think there would be any harm in doing so if you wanted to give it a clean. I’ve wiped off some makeup with a alcohol free baby wipe once and it was fine. If you Wallet comes with glazing around just make sure not to scratch or chuck it around in your bag as it could scratch or tear the glazing.


----------



## 20jatman11

Miss World said:


> This is my YSL wallet. I’ve had it for about a year and a half and use it every single day and the leather is still in pristine condition. It has to be my all time favourite wallet. Love the pebbles leather, photo ID section and zipper compartment. My favourite ever!



Such a gorgeous wallet! I've been passively looking for this in navy - I'm glad to know it's holding up for you. I'll be looking a little harder for it now!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Took my Mini Lou out to dinner and a musical tonight


----------



## caroperouse

First day at work for this baby ! I got her two days ago for my birthday and couldn’t be more happy  !


----------



## girlhasbags

victoroliveira said:


> Packing for carnival in Rio.
> Rive Gauche tote and black canvas backpack
> 
> View attachment 4360249


How do you like the tote. I just got it.


----------



## lyxxx035

My first but not last YSL! I'm normally a Celine girl but could not stop thinking about this Small Loulou in Marine and then added a cardholder in Black. I've been very impressed with the quality and how beautiful the leather is. This Loulou can pass off as black, deep navy, or blue depending on the lighting. Now I want a Toy Loulou in Latte, sighhhh .


----------



## Grande Latte

lyxxx035 said:


> My first but not last YSL! I'm normally a Celine girl but could not stop thinking about this Small Loulou in Marine and then added a cardholder in Black. I've been very impressed with the quality and how beautiful the leather is. This Loulou can pass off as black, deep navy, or blue depending on the lighting. Now I want a Toy Loulou in Latte, sighhhh .



This is a very beautiful bag/ color and you photograph well! Your pics look professional.


----------



## lyxxx035

Grande Latte said:


> This is a very beautiful bag/ color and you photograph well! Your pics look professional.


Aww thank you! I just got lucky with the lighting today and took the photos with my phone. It doesn't hurt either that the bag is pretty enough on its own to capture .


----------



## victoroliveira

girlhasbags said:


> How do you like the tote. I just got it.


Definitely one of my favorite bags!
Super versatile — I already wore at the beach, at the office and it’s always my travel bag. I’m currently traveling this weekend with a small suit case and the tote. 
I thought it was going to get a little yellow or easily dirty but still really good. I bought it last year.


----------



## pretty_wommon

My Uptown pouch.  This pouch/clutch is unbelievably gorgeous! I chose this color because I already have too many black/gold bags. Also, I was deliberating between the smooth and the pebbled leather - and decided on the pebbled one. The shiny, smooth leather is absolutely gorgeous but I think it looks more formal. I need something that can transition from casual to formal. Either way, I think you can't go wrong.


----------



## coolmelondew

pretty_wommon said:


> My Uptown pouch.  This pouch/clutch is unbelievably gorgeous! I chose this color because I already have too many black/gold bags. Also, I was deliberating between the smooth and the pebbled leather - and decided on the pebbled one. The shiny, smooth leather is absolutely gorgeous but I think it looks more formal. I need something that can transition from casual to formal. Either way, I think you can't go wrong.
> View attachment 4620161


this is really gorgeous!


----------



## BB8

pretty_wommon said:


> My Uptown pouch.  This pouch/clutch is unbelievably gorgeous! I chose this color because I already have too many black/gold bags. Also, I was deliberating between the smooth and the pebbled leather - and decided on the pebbled one. The shiny, smooth leather is absolutely gorgeous but I think it looks more formal. I need something that can transition from casual to formal. Either way, I think you can't go wrong.
> View attachment 4620161


This is so pretty! Do you find it to be accommodating without bulking out and warping the leather?


----------



## RedHead172

My new bag!


----------



## lyxxx035

RedHead172 said:


> My new bag!


Beautiful! Is this dark latte?


----------



## pretty_wommon

BB8 said:


> This is so pretty! Do you find it to be accommodating without bulking out and warping the leather?


Thank you! Yes, it's pretty. I used it last night for a dinner party. I got many compliments. The bag was able to hold my essentials without any distortion, but I made it a point not to bring anything bulky. I had my phone, keys, a card case, half-pack of pocket tissue, a lipstick, and a small sample perfume. It's also quite sturdy and scratch-resistant.


----------



## BB8

pretty_wommon said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's pretty. I used it last night for a dinner party. I got many compliments. The bag was able to hold my essentials without any distortion, but I made it a point not to bring anything bulky. I had my phone, keys, a card case, half-pack of pocket tissue, a lipstick, and a small sample perfume. It's also quite sturdy and scratch-resistant.


That's great.  Thanks for the detailed reply!


----------



## Sol Ryan

I’ve been lurking here for a while and was finally able to pick up my first YSL in the Saks sale today. I’ve been eyeing this color for a while and was surprised it was still there.


----------



## RedHead172

lyxxx035 said:


> Beautiful! Is this dark latte?




Ssense called it beige


----------



## Honeyyg

Hi everyone- hoping someone can please help me... I recently purchased a medium sunset bag from the Saint Laurent Outlet in Toronto, Canada and I noticed a mark on the top left of the YSL logo. The SA told me it’s just finishing and it can be wiped off. I went home and used a q-tip to try to wipe it off but under close inspection realized it’s like a hole/rip. Does every YSL logo have a small hole/rip? If not, do you think I should go and return it? It’s driving me crazy because all I see is the hole now! Thank you in advance!


----------



## kukla

Honeyyg said:


> View attachment 4624022
> View attachment 4624023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone- hoping someone can please help me... I recently purchased a medium sunset bag from the Saint Laurent Outlet in Toronto, Canada and I noticed a mark on the top left of the YSL logo. The SA told me it’s just finishing and it can be wiped off. I went home and used a q-tip to try to wipe it off but under close inspection realized it’s like a hole/rip. Does every YSL logo have a small hole/rip? If not, do you think I should go and return it? It’s driving me crazy because all I see is the hole now! Thank you in advance!


I just got a medium sunset, i will check Later at home!


----------



## SushiLover

My (small) YSL Collection. The mock croc camera bag is the newest addition, Christmas present from me to me this year . The camera bag is in black with gunmetal hardware. The toy loulou is in the dark green color from last year with silver hardware; I have the matching lou card case in the same color and hardware (not picture). The medium envelope bag is in black with black hardware.


----------



## kukla

Honeyyg said:


> View attachment 4624022
> View attachment 4624023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone- hoping someone can please help me... I recently purchased a medium sunset bag from the Saint Laurent Outlet in Toronto, Canada and I noticed a mark on the top left of the YSL logo. The SA told me it’s just finishing and it can be wiped off. I went home and used a q-tip to try to wipe it off but under close inspection realized it’s like a hole/rip. Does every YSL logo have a small hole/rip? If not, do you think I should go and return it? It’s driving me crazy because all I see is the hole now! Thank you in advance!


This is mine. I do not have that hole/rip!there must have happened something to the bag! Hope you can solve the problem!


----------



## Honeyyg

kukla said:


> This is mine. I do not have that hole/rip!there must have happened something to the bag! Hope you can solve the problem!


Thank you! I’ll contact them to see what I can do.


----------



## Lucyrcat

I've been wanting this Toy Lou Lou for many months. I ordered it at the cybermonday Saks sale (50$ off every 200$ spent - so saved 300$- after I added a 10$ item; plus it was a very good Rakuten day - 144$). The leather is absolutely divine. And the black hardware is so smart looking. This is my first SL bag, and I love that I gave it to myself for my birthday. It took "forever" to arrive - (thank you Fedex for the 13 days of traveling through many scattered states; I feared the worse, but no damage). I was nervous that Saks would send me a return or messy one, but it came so nicely packaged, SL box included. After being attached to Longchamp, LV, Coach1941, and Celine, I think I've decided that this Lou Lou smooth may be my favorite leather. I need more!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Lucyrcat said:


> I've been wanting this Toy Lou Lou for many months. I ordered it at the cybermonday Saks sale (50$ off every 200$ spent - so saved 300$- after I added a 10$ item; plus it was a very good Rakuten day - 144$). The leather is absolutely divine. And the black hardware is so smart looking. This is my first SL bag, and I love that I gave it to myself for my birthday. It took "forever" to arrive - (thank you Fedex for the 13 days of traveling through many scattered states; I feared the worse, but no damage). I was nervous that Saks would send me a return or messy one, but it came so nicely packaged, SL box included. After being attached to Longchamp, LV, Coach1941, and Celine, I think I've decided that this Lou Lou smooth may be my favorite leather. I need more!!!



 Love your story. I also love the idea of gifting oneself rather than waiting for someone to gift you exactly what you want. 

Yes. Black on black is really smart looking- edgy, chic, a bit rock. Enjoy this beauty in great health.


----------



## chero90

ohmisseevee said:


> Took my Mini Lou out to dinner and a musical tonight
> 
> View attachment 4612555



I'm in love with this bag! Black on black is so edgy! Can it fit necessities? Would love to see more photos!


----------



## ohmisseevee

chero90 said:


> I'm in love with this bag! Black on black is so edgy! Can it fit necessities? Would love to see more photos!



Yes, it fits necessities! I'll try to do a quick What's In My Bag type photo this weekend for you


----------



## ohmisseevee

chero90 said:


> I'm in love with this bag! Black on black is so edgy! Can it fit necessities? Would love to see more photos!



So one thing to note here is that I had pockets in my outfit today, so I didn't need to store my phone inside the Mini Lou. If I'd had to, I would have stored my key holder and car key inside the main compartment - they're currently inside the Koi fish coin purse.

The Minnie mouse coin purse is also very rigid. It's great for holding my phone cable without bending it, but I could also have switched to something softer and smaller (and that didn't have extra decorative ears!) to fit in something else, like a packet of tissues or SLG with something small.

As is, the Mini Lou zips up really easily and there are no visible bumps or signs that it is overstuffed. I was able to carry:

Minnie Mouse coin purse:
- phone cable
- microfiber cloth
- compact mirror

Koi  coin purse :
- car key
- key holder
- lip balm

Main compartment :
- Minnie
- Koi
- portable battery
- portable chopsticks
- credit cards (2x) and driver's license


----------



## chero90

ohmisseevee said:


> So one thing to note here is that I had pockets in my outfit today, so I didn't need to store my phone inside the Mini Lou. If I'd had to, I would have stored my key holder and car key inside the main compartment - they're currently inside the Koi fish coin purse.
> 
> The Minnie mouse coin purse is also very rigid. It's great for holding my phone cable without bending it, but I could also have switched to something softer and smaller (and that didn't have extra decorative ears!) to fit in something else, like a packet of tissues or SLG with something small.
> 
> As is, the Mini Lou zips up really easily and there are no visible bumps or signs that it is overstuffed. I was able to carry:
> 
> Minnie Mouse coin purse:
> - phone cable
> - microfiber cloth
> - compact mirror
> 
> Koi  coin purse :
> - car key
> - key holder
> - lip balm
> 
> Main compartment :
> - Minnie
> - Koi
> - portable battery
> - portable chopsticks
> - credit cards (2x) and driver's license





Wow! It really does seem to be able to fit more than I had expected! Based on the size details on YSL website it seemed so tiny! The more I see this bag the more I'm in love. Thank you so much for taking the time out to take the photos! Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Jessiepie

My christmas present.. the bill pouch!! Love it so much, can’t wait to use it on new years eve


----------



## ohmisseevee

chero90 said:


> Wow! It really does seem to be able to fit more than I had expected! Based on the size details on YSL website it seemed so tiny! The more I see this bag the more I'm in love. Thank you so much for taking the time out to take the photos! Greatly appreciate it!



You're very welcome!! I find that WIMB photos/posts and mod shots are super helpful for me to figure out whether a handbag is right for me, especially if I don't have the opportunity to check it out in person first. It's the perfect mini bag for essentials and a little more, and I've worn this both with super casual outfits (jeans+tee) as well as with fancier outfits (dress+heels and dress+boots) and it looks great. I also feel that the black hardware on black leather has a subtle edginess to it  which is an aesthetic I prefer over the bling from the beautiful gold hardware.


----------



## Grande Latte

This is what I carry almost everyday- the very bare essentials, and my iPhone SE of course. 
I really really love the dark smog color and the gold hardware. Highly recommend.


----------



## Happycantwait

I didn’t know you could get this with gray HW.  Where did you get it?  I love it. 
Sorry thought I was quoting. Talking about the gray envelope bag. Also what size is this?

thanks


----------



## ladybeaumont

First time using it... My NYE bag!


----------



## Grande Latte

ladybeaumont said:


> First time using it... My NYE bag!



Please do a "what's inside" on your Mini. Am always curious what people are able to squeeze in this tiny bag. 

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## jenlynne25

So I just got the YSL Lou Camera Bag a day ago.  I’m used to LV canvas bags which can take a beating.  Do I have to be extra careful with the calfskin leather?  Does it scratch easy or is it durable?  It’s a beautiful bag but now I’m worried because to the touch the leather feels smooth as butter!  TIA!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Grande Latte said:


> Please do a "what's inside" on your Mini. Am always curious what people are able to squeeze in this tiny bag.
> 
> Happy New Year!!!



Ditto! 

Not going to lie, I'm also super curious to know what other folks carry in their bags, in general.


----------



## jenlynne25

ohmisseevee said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Not going to lie, I'm also super curious to know what other folks carry in their bags, in general.


What’s in my bag videos are one of my favorite things on YouTube.  Some people carry everything AND the kitchen sink!


----------



## chvdtn

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of investing in the black classic monogramme belt bag (prolly silver hardware) but can't decide on the calfskin, croc effect, or canvas. I was wondering if some folks could share some of their belt bag pics and their overall two cents? This would help so much.


----------



## chvdtn

Also I've been rocking this tiny monogram credit card wallet in embossed crocodile since getting it in November. Literally the most perfect wallet


----------



## nekkid

jenlynne25 said:


> So I just got the YSL Lou Camera Bag a day ago.  I’m used to LV canvas bags which can take a beating.  Do I have to be extra careful with the calfskin leather?  Does it scratch easy or is it durable?  It’s a beautiful bag but now I’m worried because to the touch the leather feels smooth as butter!  TIA!


I have the same bag. One corner bottom scuffed within a few weeks of use. It's very sensitive leather imo.


----------



## zazaincalifornia

Here is my bag, and in fact it was my first designer bag! I am very happy with it because it’s roomy but not bulky, and it goes with everything dress up or dress down  I was only a bit shocked that the point of the flap leather scuffed really quick, especially since I took care of it.


----------



## chero90

Finally got the Lou mini bag, but the interior... is this normal? The bottom kind of turns me off too as there seems to be a dent! 




Anyone out there who has this bag, is this normal??? It’s my very first luxury bag so I don’t know how to judge.


----------



## chero90

A wider shot to see the dent clearer.


----------



## Bellagarofalo

Me and “Leo” at work. Meant to post her months ago ...

large uptown YSL calf hair and smooth leather. Front pocket is also a clutch.


----------



## chvdtn

Bellagarofalo said:


> Me and “Leo” at work. Meant to post her months ago ...
> 
> large uptown YSL calf hair and smooth leather. Front pocket is also a clutch.
> View attachment 4639004



Gorgeous!


----------



## ncabahug

zazaincalifornia said:


> Here is my bag, and in fact it was my first designer bag! I am very happy with it because it’s roomy but not bulky, and it goes with everything dress up or dress down  I was only a bit shocked that the point of the flap leather scuffed really quick, especially since I took care of it.


Is this the medium size? If so, could you please elaborate on how much this bag carries? Like will it fit a full wallet, + mini pochette + phone etc? How does it compare to how much an LV Favorite MM/Chanel M/L Classic flap/ Chanel New Medium Boy fits? I am seriously considering buying the medium size as a daily purse to take when I travel to other countries, so I'd need to be able to carry a little bit more than I usually do at home.


----------



## Grande Latte

chero90 said:


> View attachment 4638690
> 
> 
> Finally got the Lou mini bag, but the interior... is this normal? The bottom kind of turns me off too as there seems to be a dent!
> 
> View attachment 4638691
> 
> 
> Anyone out there who has this bag, is this normal??? It’s my very first luxury bag so I don’t know how to judge.



Mine looks wanky like that too on the inside. I don't mind it one bit. As you use yours, the leather inside and outside will both stretch and soften a little bit, and everything will even out. Enjoy yours.


----------



## BlueCherry

Grande Latte said:


> Mine looks wanky like that too on the inside. I don't mind it one bit. As you use yours, the leather inside and outside will both stretch and soften a little bit, and everything will even out. Enjoy yours.



Did you mean to say wanky?


----------



## Miss World

chvdtn said:


> Also I've been rocking this tiny monogram credit card wallet in embossed crocodile since getting it in November. Literally the most perfect wallet


This is so so beautiful! The logo placement and croc embossed leather look so expensive and classy. If possible, would you be able to share a pic of the inside, i would like to know what the compartments look like. Thank you


----------



## chvdtn

Miss World said:


> This is so so beautiful! The logo placement and croc embossed leather look so expensive and classy. If possible, would you be able to share a pic of the inside, i would like to know what the compartments look like. Thank you



Honestly this wallet is the best I've ever used. Love how slim and chic it is. Two card slots on left fold, three vertical on right + horizontal compartment, one bill fold in the back. The croc embossing also hides any external scratches xoxo


----------



## Miss World

chvdtn said:


> Honestly this wallet is the best I've ever used. Love how slim and chic it is. Two card slots on left fold, three vertical on right + horizontal compartment, one bill fold in the back. The croc embossing also hides any external scratches xoxo


Thank you you’re amazing! YSL have some really chic small leather goods. This one is on my Wishlist now, or the larger continental version, but that might not fit into all my handbags.


----------



## chvdtn

Miss World said:


> Thank you you’re amazing! YSL have some really chic small leather goods. This one is on my Wishlist now, or the larger continental version, but that might not fit into all my handbags.



Agreed! I don't think you'll regret this small wallet one bit! As for wish list, I definitely want a passport cover.


----------



## Grande Latte

Ahhh....I've been tempted by a new LV pocket organizer in men's lines. It's gorgeous. I obviously don't need it, but want it. Thought I'd share it here, while we're on the subject of masculine wallet/ organizer.


----------



## Grande Latte

chero90 said:


> A wider shot to see the dent clearer.



PS: Mine looks like this on the inside. Hard to get a good picture indoors. Again, doesn't bother me at all. 

In fact, I want to get a beige or red color in the summer. Love this style.


----------



## Newbie2016

Mini Niki in marine...


----------



## jenlynne25

Has anyone with the Lou Maletasse Camera Bag have any issues with it after having it a while?  Does the zipper at top pucker up and stay that way making it misshapen?  How does the leather wear?  Has it scratched on the leather? Just wondering what it will look like in the future!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My first Saint Laurent


----------



## aarynmcf

ncabahug said:


> Is this the medium size? If so, could you please elaborate on how much this bag carries? Like will it fit a full wallet, + mini pochette + phone etc? How does it compare to how much an LV Favorite MM/Chanel M/L Classic flap/ Chanel New Medium Boy fits? I am seriously considering buying the medium size as a daily purse to take when I travel to other countries, so I'd need to be able to carry a little bit more than I usually do at home.


Medium fits less than small loulou.  Less than Lou medium camera too.


----------



## fary

Grande Latte said:


> PS: Mine looks like this on the inside. Hard to get a good picture indoors. Again, doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> In fact, I want to get a beige or red color in the summer. Love this style.
> View attachment 4640277



Mine is the same inside. And I do notice that it puckers up a bit on top ear the zipper - is that normal?
I love the LV pocket organiser so pretty - can't find it here


----------



## Grande Latte

fary said:


> Mine is the same inside. And I do notice that it puckers up a bit on top ear the zipper - is that normal?
> I love the LV pocket organiser so pretty - can't find it here



1. Your Mini Lou is normal. Mine is not perfect inside.
2. You need to take the above LV pocket organizer photo and show it to your local Louis Vuitton SA. It's not out yet, yet perhaps he/she can reserve one for you.


----------



## fary

Grande Latte said:


> 1. Your Mini Lou is normal. Mine is not perfect inside.
> 2. You need to take the above LV pocket organizer photo and show it to your local Louis Vuitton SA. It's not out yet, yet perhaps he/she can reserve one for you.


Thanks babe!


----------



## Alcorhar0

After lusting over the Rive Gauche Tote since it’s release last year and never getting it, this popped up in my local Nordstrom. They didn’t receive any of the Rive Gauche totes in previous colors at all over the past year, so this was a surprise to them and me. Absolutely in love.


----------



## BlueCherry

A long time coming but worth the wait


----------



## chvdtn

Just because my keys deserve love too


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BlueCherry said:


> A long time coming but worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4645203


Yay!  You got the grey.  It’s beautiful.


----------



## BlueCherry

MustLuvDogs said:


> Yay!  You got the grey.  It’s beautiful.



Thank you , it was meant to be


----------



## Lwindy

Store shots of my new babies! Medium college and medium Loulou puffer


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

My pretty girl that I purchased today. Was surprised...went in for a medium but loved the small


----------



## mssmelanie

Lwindy said:


> Store shots of my new babies! Medium college and medium Loulou puffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648216
> View attachment 4648219


Awesome!  I love how you got black with the gold hardware, and then white with silver hardware.  Great staples!


----------



## Anasta_sia_j

Treated myself with Birthday Present ! So happy that got it on sale ❤️


----------



## DebLuvsLV




----------



## DebLuvsLV

DebLuvsLV said:


> View attachment 4649278


Received this lovely little purse for Christmas Surprisingly fits a lot.


----------



## coolmelondew

having a restful Sunday with the lovely sac de jour


----------



## diane d

My new Bag. Pre loved. In beautiful condition. Just bought the black bowling bag also.


----------



## diane d

diane d said:


> My new Bag. Pre loved. In beautiful condition. Just bought the black bowling bag also.


 Thank you.


----------



## froggie1018

May I ask what size is your camera bag?


DebLuvsLV said:


> View attachment 4649278


----------



## Jennshef

My first bag.  Scared of it but it was to gorgeous to pass up.


----------



## mssmelanie

Jennshef said:


> My first bag.  Scared of it but it was to gorgeous to pass up.


I totally get the scared feeling!  It’s beautiful!  Enjoy it!


----------



## BlueCherry

BlueCherry said:


> A long time coming but worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4645203



So.... took this outside (in bright daylight) the following day and noticed it had a white cast in a few areas. YSL at Harrods didn't care and said it was normal but would refund me. YSL customer services online simply ignored both emails I sent asking if it could easily be removed. Not impressed with the lack of service to be honest however I have ordered it again online so fingers crossed.




By the way Harrods had 3 bags in this colour, the first two has flaps so misaligned they'd give Chanel a run for their money.

I so miss Phoebe at Celine and my utterly wonderful SA who checked my bags and provided impeccable service on the rare occasions I needed it.... I  feel so lost


----------



## BlueCherry

Lwindy said:


> Store shots of my new babies! Medium college and medium Loulou puffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648216
> View attachment 4648219



Not a gold fan but this looks spectacular with the black - gorgeous bags!



Lelmillin said:


> My pretty girl that I purchased today. Was surprised...went in for a medium but loved the small



Love this colour!



coolmelondew said:


> having a restful Sunday with the lovely sac de jour
> 
> View attachment 4649952



Twins  I'm using mine right now


----------



## coolmelondew

BlueCherry said:


> Twins  I'm using mine right now


we need photographic evidence heh


----------



## hikarupanda

First day carrying my new shopping tote to work! With coupon code at Saks and cash back from Rakuten, I got a pretty good deal with this one!


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> we need photographic evidence heh



 Only just saw this ....

here you go, I just switched into my replacement college last night but haven’t put the SDJ away yet


----------



## BlueCherry

And here is my replacement college bag direct from YSL and it’s so perfect this time. The leather feels slightly rougher which is not a bad thing for durability


----------



## myfirstchanel

Just got these. Lou Belt Bag in Grey


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BlueCherry said:


> And here is my replacement college bag direct from YSL and it’s so perfect this time. The leather feels slightly rougher which is not a bad thing for durability
> 
> View attachment 4661888


I have only recently discovered Saint Laurent bags and this bag in this exact color is on my wish list!  I was disappointed to read about the issues you had with your first bag but so glad you got a perfect replacement.  Now you can enjoy your new bag!


----------



## coolmelondew

BlueCherry said:


> Only just saw this ....
> 
> here you go, I just switched into my replacement college last night but haven’t put the SDJ away yet
> 
> View attachment 4661822


such beauties  now i'm really tempted to get a college in that grey!


----------



## BlueCherry

MustLuvDogs said:


> I have only recently discovered Saint Laurent bags and this bag in this exact color is on my wish list!  I was disappointed to read about the issues you had with your first bag but so glad you got a perfect replacement.  Now you can enjoy your new bag!



I was disappointed too but I think Harrods had crap stock lol. When I order direct from YSL everything is just perfect. Thank you  



coolmelondew said:


> such beauties  now i'm really tempted to get a college in that grey!



Ladies you both need to get this bag 

Seriously I waited three years to do it and I really wished that I hadn’t and furthermore, this colour, which is called ashphalt grey is a seasonal colour which won’t be around forever. It’s an absolute chameleon of a colour it can look like one minute and dark the next. Love it


----------



## coolmelondew

BlueCherry said:


> I was disappointed too but I think Harrods had crap stock lol. When I order direct from YSL everything is just perfect. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies you both need to get this bag
> 
> Seriously I waited three years to do it and I really wished that I hadn’t and furthermore, this colour, which is called ashphalt grey is a seasonal colour which won’t be around forever. It’s an absolute chameleon of a colour it can look like one minute and dark the next. Love it


i keep putting it off because i feel like i would get annoyed with the bag not being able to stand due to the structure. I'm still thinking about it though...


----------



## coolmelondew

loving the light on my sac de jour nano


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> And here is my replacement college bag direct from YSL and it’s so perfect this time. The leather feels slightly rougher which is not a bad thing for durability





myfirstchanel said:


> Just got these. Lou Belt Bag in Grey



Love those colors! I can't tell if it's the same one, but either way, congrats on your purchases!


----------



## BB8

So disappointed. I've had my eye on this clutch for a few months, and finally ordered it from Neiman Marcus taking advantage of a gift card promo (this is the only way I justified to myself purchasing this bag since I have overindulged lately).  It arrived to me in such poor condition: I am shocked how a store shipped this out thinking it was acceptable. Anyway, so now this is sold out at Neiman Marcus and all that is left is the velvet version. I am not 100% sure the velvet version will suit my needs, plus I just think the leather version looks more sleek.  Although I have had not-so-great experiences with ordering luxury bags online from both Neiman Marcus and Saks, this by far takes the cake, sadly.


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> Love those colors! I can't tell if it's the same one, but either way, congrats on your purchases!



Thank you 

FYI my colour is called asphalt grey


----------



## Grande Latte

BB8 said:


> View attachment 4664957
> View attachment 4664958
> View attachment 4664959
> View attachment 4664960
> View attachment 4664961
> 
> So disappointed. I've had my eye on this clutch for a few months, and finally ordered it from Neiman Marcus taking advantage of a gift card promo (this is the only way I justified to myself purchasing this bag since I have overindulged lately).  It arrived to me in such poor condition: I am shocked how a store shipped this out thinking it was acceptable. Anyway, so now this is sold out at Neiman Marcus and all that is left is the velvet version. I am not 100% sure the velvet version will suit my needs, plus I just think the leather version looks more sleek.  Although I have had not-so-great experiences with ordering luxury bags online from both Neiman Marcus and Saks, this by far takes the cake, sadly.



This is probably a display item. I think it's still beautiful though. If you decide to keep it, you should try a little bit of leather cream and softly rub out the scratches. Truth is, even if you got it pristine, scratches will happen so fast and so unexpectedly. There's no real way to protect this kind of leather. Is this lambskin?


----------



## BB8

Grande Latte said:


> This is probably a display item. I think it's still beautiful though. If you decide to keep it, you should try a little bit of leather cream and softly rub out the scratches. Truth is, even if you got it pristine, scratches will happen so fast and so unexpectedly. There's no real way to protect this kind of leather. Is this lambskin?


Hi, I believe it is calfskin, but I no longer have the info to confirm.  I tried to gently buff it out before parting with it, but it did not make any noticeable difference.  Unfortunately, the scratches were much deeper than the pictures could capture.  I am now looking into the velvet one more.


----------



## Grande Latte

BB8 said:


> Hi, I believe it is calfskin, but I no longer have the info to confirm.  I tried to gently buff it out before parting with it, but it did not make any noticeable difference.  Unfortunately, the scratches were much deeper than the pictures could capture.  I am now looking into the velvet one more.



I see. Velvet is special.


----------



## vesna

Here is my collection of YSL, none of them are SLP
Downtown and Y-mail at their flagship store and besace


----------



## vesna

Muse ll collection


----------



## vesna

Red roady flap, Mombasa and a large tote


----------



## vesna

Patent downtown, easy,  besace and muse oversized


----------



## vesna

Downtown pearlized, raffia and Rive Gauche degrade


----------



## vesna

SLGs patent Y-mail and belle de jour


----------



## vesna

Tom Ford 2002 Out of Africa tumbled turquoise clutch


----------



## vesna

Shearling shoulder bag


----------



## fdc

My outfit for Valentine's day date with Kate velvet WOC in burgundy, matchy with my dress and Burberry scarp.


----------



## IntheOcean

fdc said:


> My outfit for Valentine's day date with Kate velvet WOC in burgundy, matchy with my dress and Burberry scarp.


Love this look!


----------



## fdc

fdc said:


> My outfit for Valentine's day date with Kate velvet WOC in burgundy, matchy with my dress and Burberry scarp.


I mean *scarf ^^



IntheOcean said:


> Love this look!


Thank you!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

BlueCherry said:


> And here is my replacement college bag direct from YSL and it’s so perfect this time. The leather feels slightly rougher which is not a bad thing for durability
> 
> Beautiful bag! Is this the Asphalt Grey? I’m debating between this color and Granite. By any chance would you post a few more photos? I’m trying to get a better feel for the grey. Thank you and enjoy your bag.
> 
> View attachment 4661888


----------



## Luv2Shop1

BB8 said:


> View attachment 4664957
> View attachment 4664958
> View attachment 4664959
> View attachment 4664960
> View attachment 4664961
> 
> So disappointed. I've had my eye on this clutch for a few months, and finally ordered it from Neiman Marcus taking advantage of a gift card promo (this is the only way I justified to myself purchasing this bag since I have overindulged lately).  It arrived to me in such poor condition: I am shocked how a store shipped this out thinking it was acceptable. Anyway, so now this is sold out at Neiman Marcus and all that is left is the velvet version. I am not 100% sure the velvet version will suit my needs, plus I just think the leather version looks more sleek.  Although I have had not-so-great experiences with ordering luxury bags online from both Neiman Marcus and Saks, this by far takes the cake, sadly.



OMG--I thought you were going to post you bought this from a consignment shop! So sad when this happens. Really sucks the excitement out of the purchase. Did you return?


----------



## BB8

Luv2Shop1 said:


> OMG--I thought you were going to post you bought this from a consignment shop! So sad when this happens. Really sucks the excitement out of the purchase. Did you return?


You said it perfectly: I felt excited opening the package, then felt like a deflated balloon when I saw it. Ironically, I hesitated returning it because it is sold out and in denial told myself I could buff it out.  But in the end the scratches were too many and too deep, and I was able to return it for the velvet version. The SA and manager were able to process it so that my giftcard would not be negated.  Should receive the clutch this week!


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi

Here are some photos taken in various places indoors and one outdoors


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> Hi
> 
> Here are some photos taken in various places indoors and one outdoors


Thank you! This is such a nice shade of gray. And perfect for this bag.


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

BlueCherry said:


> Hi
> 
> Here are some photos taken in various places indoors and one outdoors


The bag is stunning. Thank you so much for posting additional photos. Enjoy it!


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! This is such a nice shade of gray. And perfect for this bag.



Thank you 



Lelmillin said:


> The bag is stunning. Thank you so much for posting additional photos. Enjoy it!



Hope they helped and that you find your perfect grey bag soon


----------



## eggz716

My first loulou! I have a medium college in black/gold and Woc in light pink/silver. I usually gravitate toward a light peachy beige but I wanted a “year round” beige color. Saw this on Farfetch. Based on the item code in the package it looks like the “latte” color on the ysl site. Do you guys like this brownish beige color? First two pics are with flash and and second two are natural light.  Excuse the mess


----------



## hart88hart

eggz716 said:


> View attachment 4668999
> View attachment 4669000
> View attachment 4669001
> View attachment 4669002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first loulou! I have a medium college in black/gold and Woc in light pink/silver. I usually gravitate toward a light peachy beige but I wanted a “year round” beige color. Saw this on Farfetch. Based on the item code in the package it looks like the “latte” color on the ysl site. Do you guys like this brownish beige color? First two pics are with flash and and second two are natural light.  Excuse the mess


I love this color! Just stunning and a great neutral!


----------



## couturequeen

Rocking the small Emmanuelle this weekend


----------



## HandbagMqn

I don’t use clutches often so I didn’t want to spend too much on one and the Uptown pouch seemed a good option. It’s also my first purchase from Saint Laurent and I’m impressed with how substantial it feels for such a slim clutch. Overall, very pleased!


----------



## rosiier

valentine’s day date night


----------



## RAEDAY

I’ve always admired this bag from afar. Now, introducing my brand new baby (but in size small ): the ever-so-elegant Sac de Jour in black crocodile-embossed leather. Absolutely in love with the lines on this silhouette and the croc just sets this bag off, IMO. Can’t believe I’m adding this beauty to my collection!


----------



## SushiLover

raedaybaby said:


> I’ve always admired this bag from afar. Now, introducing my brand new baby (but in size small ): the ever-so-elegant Sac de Jour in black crocodile-embossed leather. Absolutely in love with the lines on this silhouette and the croc just sets this bag off, IMO. Can’t believe I’m adding this beauty to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670031
> View attachment 4670033


She is absolutely beautiful, congratulations!! I am having a full on moment with YSL moc croc, I think it is so beautiful. And in the Sac de Jour? Incredible. If you take mod shots, please share those with us


----------



## RAEDAY

SushiLover said:


> She is absolutely beautiful, congratulations!! I am having a full on moment with YSL moc croc, I think it is so beautiful. And in the Sac de Jour? Incredible. If you take mod shots, please share those with us


You are so kind! Thank you so much!!  I am definitely in the same boat—this is my second Saint Laurent bag in mock croc.  We love what we love I guess!


----------



## micahanne

This one is an unpopular one but went to the outlet this Monday and my SA showed me this backpack. Since I’m waiting for a deal on a Niki or a large sunset, I didn’t look at the women’s bag at the store (don’t want to tempt myself).  I’ve been wanting a backpack from them from a long time but couldn’t justify buying the canvas backpack for over $800. So this one is super buttery soft leather and it was on sale for $380!!!    Score


----------



## Rockysmom

New small puffer in blanc vintage


----------



## Venessa84

raedaybaby said:


> I’ve always admired this bag from afar. Now, introducing my brand new baby (but in size small ): the ever-so-elegant Sac de Jour in black crocodile-embossed leather. Absolutely in love with the lines on this silhouette and the croc just sets this bag off, IMO. Can’t believe I’m adding this beauty to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670031
> View attachment 4670033



This is so gorgeous and lux! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## RAEDAY

Venessa84 said:


> This is so gorgeous and lux! Congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you so much, @Venessa84 !!


----------



## brandchaser1992

Bring my baby to work.


----------



## eggz716

Only the beige is mine but I love the others too!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is my latest Saint Laurent bag. It's so cute but fit all my essentials.


----------



## Grande Latte

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 4673815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest Saint Laurent bag. It's so cute but fit all my essentials.


 I love my mini Lou too. Very practical and cute.


----------



## SushiLover

I too have joined the proud owners of the mini lou. This bag is a really great purchase in terms of $$. Mine is in the dark green color.


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

New Envelope bag in warm beige preordered from the YSL website. She arrived today. I thought the color would be more spring/summer, however it’s definitely a medium grey. I’m debating if I should keep. What do you all think?


----------



## SushiLover

Lelmillin said:


> New Envelope bag in warm beige preordered from the YSL website. She arrived today. I thought the color would be more spring/summer, however it’s definitely a medium grey. I’m debating if I should keep. What do you all think?


I'd say that shade is far more neutral/cool vs warm tone. It is pretty but if you were expecting or wanting a more warm shade then I would say return it and find the shade you want. Like dune or latte?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lelmillin said:


> New Envelope bag in warm beige preordered from the YSL website. She arrived today. I thought the color would be more spring/summer, however it’s definitely a medium grey. I’m debating if I should keep. What do you all think?


In my opinion, if you don't love the bag 100 percent, it'd better to return it. There will always be another color that you might like in the future.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SushiLover said:


> I too have joined the proud owners of the mini lou. This bag is a really great purchase in terms of $$. Mine is in the dark green color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674231


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grande Latte said:


> I love my mini Lou too. Very practical and cute.


Definitely the best bag under 1000 € in my opinion. I got the small WOC and I sold it because it didn't really fit that much of the things that I carry everyday. This one does.


----------



## coniglietta

My first Saint Laurent: sulpice woc.







I love that that the strap isn't too long and the bag hits my hip (I'm 5'3"). Hoping to get the sac de jour or manhattan next.


----------



## IntheOcean

brandchaser1992 said:


> View attachment 4673714
> 
> 
> Bring my baby to work.


Beautiful bag and the twillies go great with it!


----------



## hikarupanda

My work horse


----------



## Carrie1986

New in
Love it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My dizygotic twins together


----------



## SushiLover

Pollie-Jean said:


> My dizygotic twins together


LOVE your duo!!!!!!! So jealous!


----------



## Monikinman

micahanne said:


> This one is an unpopular one but went to the outlet this Monday and my SA showed me this backpack. Since I’m waiting for a deal on a Niki or a large sunset, I didn’t look at the women’s bag at the store (don’t want to tempt myself).  I’ve been wanting a backpack from them from a long time but couldn’t justify buying the canvas backpack for over $800. So this one is super buttery soft leather and it was on sale for $380!!!    Score
> View attachment 4671191


Which outlet did yu go to?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

New purchase—small (not mini) Kaia:


----------



## the_baglover

Luv2Shop1 said:


> New purchase—small (not mini) Kaia:
> 
> View attachment 4686647
> View attachment 4686648


Oh! I was looking at this bag the other day. How do you like it? Is the size too small or just right?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

the_baglover said:


> Oh! I was looking at this bag the other day. How do you like it? Is the size too small or just right?



It’s just right for what I carry—card case, iPhone X and miscellaneous cosmetics in a small bag. I think it’s great for running around on weekends and going out to dinner.

The Mini is really small—iPhone X wouldn’t fit. Not a deal breaker but I preferred the slightly larger small size.


----------



## Minie26

So in love with my new bag


----------



## micahanne

Monikinman said:


> Which outlet did yu go to?


Went to the Woodbury one in NY


----------



## TraGiv

Love this camera bag!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Minie26 said:


> View attachment 4687043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in love with my new bag


Love this!  It has a very sophisticated feel to it.


----------



## SushiLover

Minie26 said:


> View attachment 4687043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in love with my new bag


Love it!! Can you post photos of what can fit in it please??


----------



## Minie26

IntheOcean said:


> Love this!  It has a very sophisticated feel to it.


Thank you


----------



## Minie26

SushiLover said:


> Love it!! Can you post photos of what can fit in it please??


Yes sure
Will share with you soon


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just got this beautiful Saint Laurent medium College bag a couple of weeks ago! I fell in love with her instantly. Here she's with her cousin, Chanel seasonal flap bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 4695355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Saint Laurent medium College bag a couple of weeks ago! I fell in love with her instantly. Here she's with her cousin, Chanel seasonal flap bag.


Congrats! Love the color, seems like the perfect shade of blue.


----------



## dangerouscurves

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats! Love the color, seems like the perfect shade of blue.


Thank you!! Yes, I love the royal blue color on this one because it actually  looks like a neutral color without being boring


----------



## Grande Latte

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 4695355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Saint Laurent medium College bag a couple of weeks ago! I fell in love with her instantly. Here she's with her cousin, Chanel seasonal flap bag.



Wow. This shade of blue is so pretty.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. This shade of blue is so pretty.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## MahoganyQT

My New Medium Collage. I got an awesome deal on it that I couldn’t refuse. I love the hardware on this bag!


----------



## ddebartolo

My new Small Loulou!! Got it for 20% off on Ssense.com this week!!!


----------



## averagejoe

ddebartolo said:


> My new Small Loulou!! Got it for 20% off on Ssense.com this week!!!


Congratulations! I didn't know SSense was offering that! I hope they send me a promotion too. All I got was a chance to buy 3 pairs of Yeezys which I declined.


----------



## ddebartolo

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I didn't know SSense was offering that! I hope they send me a promotion too. All I got was a chance to buy 3 pairs of Yeezys which I declined.


The promo code is SHOP20 and is posted on their site!


----------



## dangerouscurves

MahoganyQT said:


> My New Medium Collage. I got an awesome deal on it that I couldn’t refuse. I love the hardware on this bag!
> View attachment 4698012


Congratulations!!! One of Saint Lauren't best bags!


----------



## IntheOcean

MahoganyQT said:


> My New Medium Collage. I got an awesome deal on it that I couldn’t refuse. I love the hardware on this bag!
> View attachment 4698012


Congrats on scoring this beauty! 



ddebartolo said:


> My new Small Loulou!! Got it for 20% off on Ssense.com this week!!!


 Love the black hardware  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## chan05

My first Saint Laurent bag. It was a gift. I’m still wondering how I should style the bag. But either way the bag is a beauty.


----------



## BlueCherry

I love using these two together


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> I love using these two together
> 
> View attachment 4705741


They're a cute couple for sure!  But may I ask, what is that lovely studded pillow on the right?


----------



## Browneyes08

I just received this Saint Laurent Teddy bag. I really wanted a leather bucket bag I could use as an everyday day bag. I didn’t want black. This burgundy color is beautiful in person. I couldn’t find a lot of reviews on this bag, but I’m so happy with this purchase and I got a great deal at Farfetch.


----------



## IntheOcean

Browneyes08 said:


> I just received this Saint Laurent Teddy bag. I really wanted a leather bucket bag I could use as an everyday day bag. I didn’t want black. This burgundy color is beautiful in person. I couldn’t find a lot of reviews on this bag, but I’m so happy with this purchase and I got a great deal at Farfetch.


Quite an interesting bag! The leather looks super yummy, and the color is really beautiful. 
Congrats!


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> They're a cute couple for sure!  But may I ask, what is that lovely studded pillow on the right?



Lol .... it’s a Kylie (Minogue) cushion from her bedding range. I don’t remember the name of it but it’s possibly three years old


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> Lol .... it’s a Kylie (Minogue) cushion from her bedding range. I don’t remember the name of it but it’s possibly three years old


Had no idea she had a bed linen line. Thanks!


----------



## ncabahug

It's finally here! My first YSL! Medium Triquilt Envelope in Marble Pink


----------



## ElenaTS

ncabahug said:


> It's finally here! My first YSL! Medium Triquilt Envelope in Marble Pink


OMG! That is STUNNING. How did I miss this combo? Enjoy your new bag. You made a FAB choice. Of to check out this color on some sites.


----------



## ncabahug

ElenaTS said:


> OMG! That is STUNNING. How did I miss this combo? Enjoy your new bag. You made a FAB choice. Of to check out this color on some sites.


Thank you! She's definitely beautiful but a bit smaller than I thought lol. If I recall correctly, it's sold out from the YSL site and most other sites, but I did see it on Nordstrom and Saks. Maybe they'll have sales? Good luck!


----------



## ElenaTS

ncabahug said:


> Thank you! She's definitely beautiful but a bit smaller than I thought lol. If I recall correctly, it's sold out from the YSL site and most other sites, but I did see it on Nordstrom and Saks. Maybe they'll have sales? Good luck!


I searched the web for this color today and found a few different styles.  And I was so surprised how muted and just kind of 'meh' the color shows up on sites, and yours is such a perfect pretty pink. I have it on my wishlist on a few sites I stalk!!❤


----------



## ncabahug

ElenaTS said:


> I searched the web for this color today and found a few different styles.  And I was so surprised how muted and just kind of 'meh' the color shows up on sites, and yours is such a perfect pretty pink. I have it on my wishlist on a few sites I stalk!!❤


This color is a muted, neutral pink. It has tinges of nude and gray in it in certain lighting, but most definitely pink. YSL has another pink with ghw but I think this pink is classier as it is cooler toned.  I think the most accurate colors online are on the YT videos, netaporter, and farfetch


----------



## Venessa84

A quick shot of my baby SDJ while sheltering in place in my driveway


----------



## Grande Latte

ncabahug said:


> It's finally here! My first YSL! Medium Triquilt Envelope in Marble Pink



Wow. Very pretty.


----------



## BlueCherry

ncabahug said:


> It's finally here! My first YSL! Medium Triquilt Envelope in Marble Pink



Congratulations, such a pretty colour. I am besotted with this style as I love the tri quilt but the medium is just not quite big enough and I don’t like the large on me. 

Enjoy your gorgeous bag


----------



## ncabahug

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations, such a pretty colour. I am besotted with this style as I love the tri quilt but the medium is just not quite big enough and I don’t like the large on me.
> 
> Enjoy your gorgeous bag


Thank you! I went back and forth on the sizing of this bag tbh. The large one looks like a laptop bag on me (5'0", 95 lbs) and the medium is just a bit smaller than I anticipated. But I made it work with a compact wallet and carrying my phone in the back slip pocket. I actually think I can get it to fit more once the leather softens a bit as it's very stiff at the moment. I just couldn't resist the color though


----------



## yve78

My first YSL bag and the color is beautiful it was just delivered today and ordered it from Saks last week


----------



## TraGiv

yve78 said:


> View attachment 4714325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first YSL bag and the color is beautiful it was just delivered today and ordered it from Saks last week


Congratulations! The color is beautiful!! So vibrant!!


----------



## yve78

TraGiv said:


> Congratulations! The color is beautiful!! So vibrant!!



Thank you! I’m looking forward to taking it outside when we’re not on stay at home restrictions


----------



## bobbya0601

Where can we post to authenticate YSL now?


----------



## jellenp32

yve78 said:


> View attachment 4714325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first YSL bag and the color is beautiful it was just delivered today and ordered it from Saks last week


I’m lovin that color!


----------



## Venessa84

yve78 said:


> View attachment 4714325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first YSL bag and the color is beautiful it was just delivered today and ordered it from Saks last week



This color is perfection! Congrats and enjoy your first YSL bag.


----------



## raery

I just ordered the Medium LouLou in the color "Lead" from Saks!  Such a good sale going on right now.  I have the toy size, and the medium has always looked too big on me when I try it on - but I don't care  I've never seen the color in person, so I'm excited for it to get here.  It's also my first luxury handbag purchase with silver hardware, which is kind of insane.


----------



## yve78

raery said:


> I just ordered the Medium LouLou in the color "Lead" from Saks!  Such a good sale going on right now.  I have the toy size, and the medium has always looked too big on me when I try it on - but I don't care  I've never seen the color in person, so I'm excited for it to get here.  It's also my first luxury handbag purchase with silver hardware, which is kind of insane.



Congrats on your new bag & be sure to post it when you receive it... that color looks very pretty online.


----------



## elzi

So in love with my new baby and my first YSL!


----------



## BlueCherry

elzi said:


> So in love with my new baby and my first YSL!



Congratulations the leather looks fab! But you’re on a slippery YSL road now


----------



## IntheOcean

elzi said:


> So in love with my new baby and my first YSL!


Wow  Stunning bag. As much as I love soft and supple leather, there's just something about embossed croc that's so alluring. Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## shopanonymous

ncabahug said:


> Thank you! I went back and forth on the sizing of this bag tbh. The large one looks like a laptop bag on me (5'0", 95 lbs) and the medium is just a bit smaller than I anticipated. But I made it work with a compact wallet and carrying my phone in the back slip pocket. I actually think I can get it to fit more once the leather softens a bit as it's very stiff at the moment. I just couldn't resist the color though


You inspired me to order a Mini Lou in the same color - so beautiful! And I'm not even a pink bag person. I wear mostly black, but I think this will look great against a neutral outfit. And I love the envelope bag! So classy.


----------



## ncabahug

shopanonymous said:


> You inspired me to order a Mini Lou in the same color - so beautiful! And I'm not even a pink bag person. I wear mostly black, but I think this will look great against a neutral outfit. And I love the envelope bag! So classy.


Yay,  enjoy your bag! I wear mostly black as well and I'd say 90% of my designer bags are also black, but this bag has been going well with almost all of my outfits recently. You'll definitely get a good amount of use with it!


----------



## Miss World

elzi said:


> So in love with my new baby and my first YSL!


Absolutely drop dead gorgeous. Love the College bag and especially in the croc embossed, so hard to find! Congratulations.


----------



## raery

I received my Medium LouLou today from the Saks sale!  I'm obsessed with the color, it's so different than anything else I have.  I included a picture of my small YSL handbag collection.  I just noticed they all have different hardware, lol.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

raery said:


> I received my Medium LouLou today from the Saks sale!  I'm obsessed with the color, it's so different than anything else I have.  I included a picture of my small YSL handbag collection.  I just noticed they all have different hardware, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718307
> View attachment 4718308


Very pretty bag and nice collection!


----------



## BlueCherry

raery said:


> I received my Medium LouLou today from the Saks sale!  I'm obsessed with the color, it's so different than anything else I have.  I included a picture of my small YSL handbag collection.  I just noticed they all have different hardware, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718307
> View attachment 4718308



You have a gorgeous collection of YSL’s 

Do you have a favourite?


----------



## raery

BlueCherry said:


> You have a gorgeous collection of YSL’s
> 
> Do you have a favourite?



My favorite is actually the mini camera bag!  I get the most use out of it and love the black and black.  It's easy to dress up or dress down.  I'm thinking of getting it in another color.


----------



## IntheOcean

raery said:


> I received my Medium LouLou today from the Saks sale!  I'm obsessed with the color, it's so different than anything else I have.  I included a picture of my small YSL handbag collection.  I just noticed they all have different hardware, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718307
> View attachment 4718308


Gorgeous collection.  And you're right, that light grey color is amazing, very versatile and classic.


----------



## Olhala

This is my fresh long awaited in dark green


----------



## meechelley

My first YSL bag


----------



## SushiLover

Olhala said:


> This is my fresh long awaited in dark green


Congrats!!!!! I have this in the silver hardware and love it. Now I want to get this one as well 



meechelley said:


> My first YSL bag



It is gorgeous, love this color with the silver hardware; great combo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

meechelley said:


> My first YSL bag


Congrats! Gorgeous bag  I love the neutral color and goes perfectly with the h/w!


----------



## tatertot

My new cement Lou


----------



## coolmelondew

my dark green sac de jour, out for a rare morning walk


----------



## IntheOcean

coolmelondew said:


> my dark green sac de jour, out for a rare morning walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720165


Wow, love this shade of green! Beautiful SDJ


----------



## prettylittleluxury

Olhala said:


> This is my fresh long awaited in dark green




This colour is a beauty!! congrats


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Sharing my new YSL mini puffer.  I’m not usually a small-bag person, but I wanted a new, small crossbody for those times that I don’t want to take my larger everyday bag.  Especially during these times.  I wish it was a little bigger but I love it so much and I am making it work.  The leather is amazing.  For anyone who may be interested in this size, it holds about the same amount that I usually carry in my Gucci Soho Disco.


----------



## ladyElise

My first YSL bag the toy loulou in dusty gray and gold hardware.


----------



## Luxlover13

I received my small Kate in nude from Saks! I love it, however I noticed a white / dark spot on the side of the bag, almost in the form of a straight line. Everything else seems perfect. I was wondering if anyone has some insight on what it could be or if I could get the stain out somehow? I don’t know if I should exchange it or not. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

TT21 said:


> I received my small Kate in nude from Saks! I love it, however I noticed a white / dark spot on the side of the bag, almost in the form of a straight line. Everything else seems perfect. I was wondering if anyone has some insight on what it could be or if I could get the stain out somehow? I don’t know if I should exchange it or not. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721421
> View attachment 4721424
> View attachment 4721427


I don’t know what it is or if you can get it out but if you keep it, you definitely need to call and complain and ask that they compensate you for getting a bag in this condition. Saks unlike buying directly from the boutique should be able to do that.


----------



## BlueCherry

MustLuvDogs said:


> Sharing my new YSL mini puffer.  I’m not usually a small-bag person, but I wanted a new, small crossbody for those times that I don’t want to take my larger everyday bag.  Especially during these times.  I wish it was a little bigger but I love it so much and I am making it work.  The leather is amazing.  For anyone who may be interested in this size, it holds about the same amount that I usually carry in my Gucci Soho Disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720881



Congratulations MLD that’s a great bag


----------



## lyxxx035

TT21 said:


> I received my small Kate in nude from Saks! I love it, however I noticed a white / dark spot on the side of the bag, almost in the form of a straight line. Everything else seems perfect. I was wondering if anyone has some insight on what it could be or if I could get the stain out somehow? I don’t know if I should exchange it or not. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721421
> View attachment 4721424
> View attachment 4721427


Omg this bag is on my wish list! Saks is the only one that has the nude in the small Kate. Does it look like you can rub it out gently with a wash cloth? Or is it more like the nude color has worn off the leather? Would love to see more pics! It’s hard to determine the true color of the bag from Saks’ website.


----------



## Luxlover13

Winter’sJoy said:


> I don’t know what it is or if you can get it out but if you keep it, you definitely need to call and complain and ask that they compensate you for getting a bag in this condition. Saks unlike buying directly from the boutique should be able to do that.



I’ve been trying to call them for the past couple days and been on hold for hours. I actually got through to someone today, but they became rude when I requested a return and gave me conflicting info. Thanks for the tip, I didn’t know they compensated for this!


----------



## Luxlover13

lyxxx035 said:


> Omg this bag is on my wish list! Saks is the only one that has the nude in the small Kate. Does it look like you can rub it out gently with a wash cloth? Or is it more like the nude color has worn off the leather? Would love to see more pics! It’s hard to determine the true color of the bag from Saks’ website.



I’m not really sure actually lol that’s why I posted here to see if anyone has had a similar issue. I don’t want to try to rub it off in case I return or just don’t want to make it worse. It just has some white residue and black/ dark spots. I can try to take some pictures and message you this weekend in better lighting! It’s really a beautiful bag.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

TT21 said:


> I’ve been trying to call them for the past couple days and been on hold for hours. I actually got through to someone today, but they became rude when I requested a return and gave me conflicting info. Thanks for the tip, I didn’t know they compensated for this!


I can’t for sure say they will compensate you but you should certainly ask if they don’t offer. 

I remember I once ordered something from Neiman’s and it was the last one in stock. When I got it it had a small stain on it that wouldn’t come off. I called and complained so they gave me two choices- either return it or refund me $50 of the cost. I took the $50 and ran lol.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations MLD that’s a great bag



Thank you BC!  When I first saw pics of the Puffer online I didn’t like it at all.  And then I saw it in person.  I fell in love with the bag.  It’s one of those bags that you have to see and feel in person.  If this little puffer wears well I am going to buy the medium since I really do prefer larger bags.


----------



## BlueCherry

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thank you BC!  When I first saw pics of the Puffer online I didn’t like it at all.  And then I saw it in person.  I fell in love with the bag.  It’s one of those bags that you have to see and feel in person.  If this little puffer wears well I am going to buy the medium since I really do prefer larger bags.



Wow now you’re really making me want one. I have my eye on the cream one as I have enough black bags and just got a medium college in black. 

A lady on YT called OxanaLV has put up a video on repairing wear and tear on this bag. I haven’t watched it yet but it might be useful to you


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BlueCherry said:


> Wow now you’re really making me want one. I have my eye on the cream one as I have enough black bags and just got a medium college in black.
> 
> A lady on YT called OxanaLV has put up a video on repairing wear and tear on this bag. I haven’t watched it yet but it might be useful to you




Thanks for the link BC!  I watched her video.  She did a nice job repairing the corners.  I usually avoid lamb skin for this very reason but I will probably make an exception because I love the feel of this bag.  In a couple of months I’ll come back and share the wear and tear on my new mini puffer for you and any others thinking about buying one of the larger sizes.


----------



## margcl

Just got my Niki baby in crema with gold hardware in! (Don't judge but) this is going to be one I throw around for every day and travel[emoji28] Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Luxlover13

TT21 said:


> I received my small Kate in nude from Saks! I love it, however I noticed a white / dark spot on the side of the bag, almost in the form of a straight line. Everything else seems perfect. I was wondering if anyone has some insight on what it could be or if I could get the stain out somehow? I don’t know if I should exchange it or not. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721421
> View attachment 4721424
> View attachment 4721427



Update! I was able to return my bag and they sent me another one. It arrived in perfect condition! 
Btw for those wondering - my first one came in a dust bag that was too small for the bag and a brown box too big for the bag. It also didn’t have any protective wrap on the bag or chain. I asked if the new one could be packaged better and it arrived in a box and dustbag that fit the purse perfectly. Im happy customer service listened!


----------



## Miss World

mfc103 said:


> Just got my Niki baby in crema with gold hardware in! (Don't judge but) this is going to be one I throw around for every day and travel[emoji28] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724769


Please look after this beauty, the blanc vintage white and lambskin combo is so gorgeous!


----------



## snoopysleepy

Out with me today.


----------



## eggz716

Medium loulou, small loulou, medium college, large chain wallet, mini Lou, card case  need a medium puffer...


----------



## Tryingtobegood

In her natural habitat


----------



## ashleykiyana

My 1st YSL bag. I have been eyeing this for about 2 years and I got a great deal on Selfridges.com.


----------



## Kylie M

raery said:


> I received my Medium LouLou today from the Saks sale!  I'm obsessed with the color, it's so different than anything else I have.  I included a picture of my small YSL handbag collection.  I just noticed they all have different hardware, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718307
> View attachment 4718308



I’m in love with your collection! What size is that pink one? It’s gorgeous


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

My first Saint Laurent Bag! I ordered it right before shelter in place orders, and I can't wait to be able to take it out (hopefully soon). I love the dark beige, and think it's a perfect summer/spring color.


----------



## raery

Kylie M said:


> I’m in love with your collection! What size is that pink one? It’s gorgeous


  Thank you!  It’s the toy size.


----------



## coolmelondew

out with the sac de jour baby today


----------



## Venessa84

She hasn’t gone anywhere lately but still looking good


----------



## Love_N_Lune

First YSL as birthday present to me: Uptown pouch in black leather grain with coordinating card holder. Interesting observations: exchange only policy for in store purchase and no authenticity cards.


----------



## IntheOcean

Love_N_Lune said:


> First YSL as birthday present to me: Uptown pouch in black leather grain with coordinating card holder. Interesting observations: exchange only policy for in store purchase and no authenticity cards.


Happy Birthday!  And congrats on your first YLS babies, they're stunning! 

Receiving no cards is weird indeed, did you inquire about them?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

IntheOcean said:


> Happy Birthday!  And congrats on your first YLS babies, they're stunning!
> 
> Receiving no cards is weird indeed, did you inquire about them?



I didn’t think much of it. Given your remark, I texted the sales associate.

update: apparently there was a snafu and I was the second customer that inquired on missing authenticity cards. They will mail the cards. Thank you @IntheOcean


----------



## Swtshan7

My grey small kate from fashionphile has arrived and I love it!


----------



## eggz716

Swtshan7 said:


> My grey small kate from fashionphile has arrived and I love it!


Beautiful! Does it hold an iPhone X or plus sized phone?


----------



## Swtshan7

It does! I have an iPhone X and I out that, my LV 6 key holder and a card case in it.
YSL changed the sizing of these so there this the “Old small” and “New small”. The older versions are smaller and would not fit an iPhone X but the newer ones do. I don’t have a iPhone plus so I’m not sure. I watched some YouTube reviews and what’s in my bag videos first!


----------



## rosiier

My WOC
It’s a few years old & I have used this wallet repeatedly with black outfits, and the white is still in pristine condition! My most care free bag. 
Thankful I bought this color combo. Don’t know if I can pull the trigger with another white bag from any other brand besides ysl


----------



## jaguiar

Hi there! Here is my YSL LOULOU. I am super inlove with this bag. I am a bit disapointed... bought this bag brandnew and ONLY wore it thrice then I’ve noticed some crackings on the glazings. Anyone have also issues like mine?


----------



## jaguiar

Hi there! Here is my YSL LOULOU. I am super inlove with this bag. I am a bit disapointed... bought this bag brandnew and ONLY wore it thrice then I’ve noticed some crackings on the glazings. Anyone have also issues like mine?


----------



## Miss World

Swtshan7 said:


> My grey small kate from fashionphile has arrived and I love it!


I love the small size. And the grey is so really beautiful.


----------



## Grande Latte

Love_N_Lune said:


> First YSL as birthday present to me: Uptown pouch in black leather grain with coordinating card holder. Interesting observations: exchange only policy for in store purchase and no authenticity cards.



Happy birthday. Lovely present. I have to say I love good penmanship, love the writing on the card.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Grande Latte said:


> Happy birthday. Lovely present. I have to say I love good penmanship, love the writing on the card.



I appreciated the gesture. For a store draped in black, the associates were very enthusiastic and friendly.


----------



## elee010

I've never been too into luxury goods and brands however there's something about Saint Laurent that makes me just *love heart eyes*. 

The latest addition to my little collection - the Lou Mini ❤️


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

She arrived just in time for my birthday and I am in love!


----------



## Minie26

SushiLover said:


> Love it!! Can you post photos of what can fit in it please??



Hi
So sorry for the late reply
I did a video on this bag if you are still interested..


----------



## eggz716

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> She arrived just in time for my birthday and I am in love!
> View attachment 4741706


stunner!! is this the small or medium? mod shots!


----------



## IntheOcean

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> She arrived just in time for my birthday and I am in love!
> View attachment 4741706


Stunner of a bag! 


Minie26 said:


> Hi
> So sorry for the late reply
> I did a video on this bag if you are still interested..



Thank you for the What fits review, with small and medium-sized bags those are always appreciated!


----------



## cleocat08

My very first Saint Laurent bag - the Uptown Mini Strap bag. I initially bought it with the intention of using it as an everyday casual mini bag. But the capacity is quite abit smaller than expected because of the compartments within the bag. I still love it though so I'm keeping it and will use it for evenings (when we all get to go out again!)


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

cleocat08 said:


> My very first Saint Laurent bag - the Uptown Mini Strap bag. I initially bought it with the intention of using it as an everyday casual mini bag. But the capacity is quite abit smaller than expected because of the compartments within the bag. I still love it though so I'm keeping it and will use it for evenings (when we all get to go out again!)


hi,
beautiful bag and thank you for sharing! i am in between getting this and a gucci mini. how do you like this bag thus far? does a iPhone x fit inside?


----------



## cleocat08

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> hi,
> beautiful bag and thank you for sharing! i am in between getting this and a gucci mini. how do you like this bag thus far? does a iPhone x fit inside?



No worries! I adore the bag, it's gorgeous. I have an iPhone X as well and it fits fine in the bag (pics below taken using bae's phone haha). 

I've shown pictures with just my phone and wallet (LV Felicie insert) to give you an idea of fit/capacity. As you can see, the bag fills up quickly and the shape can distort if I try to push my luck. So I need to travel super light if I carry this bag haha.  I only just got it though and haven't had much of an opportunity to bring it out (I'm in the UK, we're still mostly indoors) so it's abit soon to give a meaningful review. But hopefully the photos help with your decision!


----------



## Venessa84

This belle du jour clutch doesn’t see much use but I find it to be simple and classic


----------



## chocolateolive

Initially bought the puffer in mini but exchanged it for a small—so damn smooshy!


----------



## Miss World

chocolateolive said:


> Initially bought the puffer in mini but exchanged it for a small—so damn smooshy!


Look at the leather. Just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Ilaura75

Hi everyone,
Hope all of you had an amazing weekend. Included her is my new small Loulou in distressed gold. This color was, if I am not wrong comes from the 2018 collection (not sur if is is A/W or S/S). Wanted it at the time but it got away. I found it by chance last week and at a cheaper price at YSL. Magical ! 

i know that for some of you it could be ‘bling’ and some would say that the logo is kind of lost in all the gold but I love it for all these reasons . There is no contrast with the gold of the leather and the logo but that is what makes it so different from other colors, where the gold against the black, or white or beige makes the bag interesting. In my case I guess the whole gold look, the contrast in texture, the gold of the distressed leather and the vintage gold of the logo, just makes it so unique. The contrast is in the texture not color. Lovin’ it !

I think the distressed leather gives it a rock and roll vibe. It all depends on what you wear with it and how you style it. Intending to play really casual for day but can also be dressy at times in the evening with a simple black dress. i would wear it with white jeans and a white top, a white cotton dress with flat gold sandals, blue jeans and plain t-shirt, a pale yellow jumpsuit...endless options !!!
For evening, I would wear it with a leopard print long dress, a white suit, a black dress...simplicity, classy and chic.

My first sharing experience on purseforum. Thank you for letting me share. I am excited and happy when you share your bags. How wonderful to share our passion for bags.
All the best for a new week!
Stay safe and take care .


----------



## Grande Latte

Ilaura75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope all of you had an amazing weekend. Included her is my new small Loulou in distressed gold. This color was, if I am not wrong comes from the 2018 collection (not sur if is is A/W or S/S). Wanted it at the time but it got away. I found it by chance last week and at a cheaper price at YSL. Magical !
> 
> My first sharing experience on purseforum. Thank you for letting me share. I am excited and happy when you share your bags. How wonderful to share our passion for bags.
> All the best for a new week!
> Stay safe and take care .



I like it a lot. It's always incredible something that stole your heart but got away, found its way back to you. Congrats. Enjoy it in health.


----------



## Ilaura75

Grande Latte said:


> I like it a lot. It's always incredible something that stole your heart but got away, found its way back to you. Congrats. Enjoy it in health.


Thank you @Grande Latte Yes, I guess when it comes back your way, it was meant to be. Could not decide at that time 2 years ago, then when I did, there were none left in Europe. Then I called a YSL ambassador and they relocated one for me in Italy. Happiness! Take care of you!


----------



## eggz716

chocolateolive said:


> Initially bought the puffer in mini but exchanged it for a small—so damn smooshy!


LOOOOOVE!!! I’m eyeing this bag as well in most likely a medium but have to see in person! it looks so smushy gushy i love it!


----------



## eggz716

Ilaura75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope all of you had an amazing weekend. Included her is my new small Loulou in distressed gold. This color was, if I am not wrong comes from the 2018 collection (not sur if is is A/W or S/S). Wanted it at the time but it got away. I found it by chance last week and at a cheaper price at YSL. Magical !
> 
> i know that for some of you it could be ‘bling’ and some would say that the logo is kind of lost in all the gold but I love it for all these reasons . There is no contrast with the gold of the leather and the logo but that is what makes it so different from other colors, where the gold against the black, or white or beige makes the bag interesting. In my case I guess the whole gold look, the contrast in texture, the gold of the distressed leather and the vintage gold of the logo, just makes it so unique. The contrast is in the texture not color. Lovin’ it !
> 
> I think the distressed leather gives it a rock and roll vibe. It all depends on what you wear with it and how you style it. Intending to play really casual for day but can also be dressy at times in the evening with a simple black dress. i would wear it with white jeans and a white top, a white cotton dress with flat gold sandals, blue jeans and plain t-shirt, a pale yellow jumpsuit...endless options !!!
> For evening, I would wear it with a leopard print long dress, a white suit, a black dress...simplicity, classy and chic.
> 
> My first sharing experience on purseforum. Thank you for letting me share. I am excited and happy when you share your bags. How wonderful to share our passion for bags.
> All the best for a new week!
> Stay safe and take care .



Beautiful bag!!! i love that you found this bag and it sparks joy! Big fan of gold anything so just love love love this! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Crosbylassie

Here’s my Cassandra (with navy leather trim).  Bought it last December but this is my first trip out with her, what with poor weather and then Lockdown.  I’m loving her so far


----------



## Ilaura75

eggz716 said:


> Beautiful bag!!! i love that you found this bag and it sparks joy! Big fan of gold anything so just love love love this! thank you for sharing!


Thanks! From one gold lover to another


----------



## Miss World

Crosbylassie said:


> Here’s my Cassandra (with navy leather trim).  Bought it last December but this is my first trip out with her, what with poor weather and then Lockdown.  I’m loving her so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745216


I ADORE the contrasting canvas with leather trim. The YSL logo is just a beauty as well. So stunning!


----------



## Sammi88x

Seeing people’s pictures of the SDJ makes me sad as I loved it but had to return. Living in a country that has a lot of rain, I can’t walk around with a bag that doesn’t zip up and also for safety reasons. Why can’t they make one with a zipper


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Crosbylassie said:


> Here’s my Cassandra (with navy leather trim).  Bought it last December but this is my first trip out with her, what with poor weather and then Lockdown.  I’m loving her so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745216


Gorgeous!! Congrats! Perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## resplendent

Ilaura75 said:


> Thank you @Grande Latte Yes, I guess when it comes back your way, it was meant to be. Could not decide at that time 2 years ago, then when I did, there were none left in Europe. Then I called a YSL ambassador and they relocated one for me in Italy. Happiness! Take care of you!


It's so easy to make impulse purchases...the 2 year wait and the opportunity this year to buy seems perfect. It means that even after thinking about it for 2 years, you still wanted it. I love your enthusiasm and bold choice.


----------



## Grande Latte

Crosbylassie said:


> Here’s my Cassandra (with navy leather trim).  Bought it last December but this is my first trip out with her, what with poor weather and then Lockdown.  I’m loving her so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745216



It's a very graceful looking bag. I like it.


----------



## hellolovex

Alcorhar0 said:


> After lusting over the Rive Gauche Tote since it’s release last year and never getting it, this popped up in my local Nordstrom. They didn’t receive any of the Rive Gauche totes in previous colors at all over the past year, so this was a surprise to them and me. Absolutely in love.


She’s a beauty!


----------



## pretty_wommon

It was love at first sight with this envelope WOC for me.  This shade of "nude" is so beautiful, it took me so long to find the perfect shade of nude/brown i want. During daytime with natural light, it looks light brown (almost like Chanel beige clair), and at night, it looks shiny bronze. The gold hardware is perfect with it! It's difficult to capture the color in photos. But here it is, during daytime, with no direct light. 

Edit: It's evening here and I just showed the bag to my husband, swooning about how wonderful the "shiny bronze" color is - and he said "the color? it looks like cooked liver" - hahahaha  so yes, i must be so in love not to see that.


----------



## Angie23

pretty_wommon said:


> It was love at first sight with this envelope WOC for me.  This shade of "nude" is so beautiful, it took me so long to find the perfect shade of nude/brown i want. During daytime with natural light, it looks light brown (almost like Chanel beige clair), and at night, it looks shiny bronze. The gold hardware is perfect with it! It's difficult to capture the color in photos. But here it is, during daytime, with no direct light.
> 
> Edit: It's evening here and I just showed the bag to my husband, swooning about how wonderful the "shiny bronze" color is - and he said "the color? it looks like cooked liver" - hahahaha  so yes, i must be so in love not to see that.



It’s so beautiful! I have been going back and forth between the exact same one you got or the toy Lou Lou in this color/hardware.


----------



## pearlgrass

pretty_wommon said:


> It was love at first sight with this envelope WOC for me.  This shade of "nude" is so beautiful, it took me so long to find the perfect shade of nude/brown i want. During daytime with natural light, it looks light brown (almost like Chanel beige clair), and at night, it looks shiny bronze. The gold hardware is perfect with it! It's difficult to capture the color in photos. But here it is, during daytime, with no direct light.
> 
> Edit: It's evening here and I just showed the bag to my husband, swooning about how wonderful the "shiny bronze" color is - and he said "the color? it looks like cooked liver" - hahahaha  so yes, i must be so in love not to see that.



Congrats on your new score! What a beautiful neutral color, GREAT CHOICE


----------



## pretty_wommon

Angie23 said:


> It’s so beautiful! I have been going back and forth between the exact same one you got or the toy Lou Lou in this color/hardware.


Both are beautiful! I was looking at toy lou lou too. But I thought I will have more use for the WOC esp with the larger size. Either way, you can't go wrong!


----------



## pretty_wommon

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats on your new score! What a beautiful neutral color, GREAT CHOICE


Thank you!


----------



## justine7998

chocolateolive said:


> Nope the college bag does not stand up well on its own and flops over very annoyingly and the compartments are too tight and opening and closing it is more annoying than the loulou.


May I ask where you sold yours I am wanting to sell mine as well, thank you!


----------



## deviousdolphin

View attachment 4752431

Here's my collection - the medium cassandra, the toy loulou, the mini lou & the small WOC. Something for every occasion, even though theres not much variety in colour - what can I say, I like black with gold hardware


----------



## pearlgrass

deviousdolphin said:


> View attachment 4752460
> View attachment 4752431
> 
> Here's my collection - the medium cassandra, the toy loulou, the mini lou & the small WOC. Something for every occasion, even though theres not much variety in colour - what can I say, I like black with gold hardware



Wow, I love your YSL collection in _*BLACK*_ and _gold_ h/w especially the camera bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

deviousdolphin said:


> View attachment 4752460
> View attachment 4752431
> 
> Here's my collection - the medium cassandra, the toy loulou, the mini lou & the small WOC. Something for every occasion, even though theres not much variety in colour - what can I say, I like black with gold hardware


What a lovely collection you have!  Can't beat black 

May I ask, between the Toy Loulou and the Mini Lou, which one is roomier? I'm not familiar with either of those just yet.


----------



## topglamchic

Beach day


----------



## pretty_wommon

I have just started out venturing into Saint Laurent and I started small. These are my two items and I LOVE them!


----------



## the_baglover

Thought about it a lot and finally got it!


----------



## deviousdolphin

IntheOcean said:


> What a lovely collection you have!  Can't beat black
> 
> May I ask, between the Toy Loulou and the Mini Lou, which one is roomier? I'm not familiar with either of those just yet.


Thank you 
They actually fit the same amount of items, but the toy loulou closed a bit more comfortably and seem a little bit bigger, but that could just be my items og their size  The biggest difference is that the toy loulou has the divider, so the items are easier to reach, whereas the mini louis a big open space and therefore it is a bit more difficult to reach the stuff at the bottom.


----------



## IntheOcean

deviousdolphin said:


> Thank you
> They actually fit the same amount of items, but the toy loulou closed a bit more comfortably and seem a little bit bigger, but that could just be my items og their size  The biggest difference is that the toy loulou has the divider, so the items are easier to reach, whereas the mini louis a big open space and therefore it is a bit more difficult to reach the stuff at the bottom.


Thanks! I completely forgot about the divider in the middle of the Loulou.


----------



## lalalahi1

Black small envelope and pink large WOC, I'm loving both so far!


----------



## sabs002

My latest ysl - The Angie chain bag. I ordered her from the sale . Leather is soft , very happy with it


----------



## BlueCherry

lalalahi1 said:


> Black small envelope and pink large WOC, I'm loving both so far!
> 
> View attachment 4754598



Tell me more about the envelope please. I had the medium but it was too small as a bag for me but I wasn’t keen on the large size. I figured the small would make a great ‘woc’ and that way I’d still have something in this style.


----------



## lalalahi1

BlueCherry said:


> Tell me more about the envelope please. I had the medium but it was too small as a bag for me but I wasn’t keen on the large size. I figured the small would make a great ‘woc’ and that way I’d still have something in this style.



It's a great small crossbody bag that's enough to hold my essentials, it definitely fits more than the large WOC! I've attached a picture comparing the widths of both, I hope it helps!


----------



## shainds

I just received my first YSL purchase - the uptown pouch. Got it for my birthday and I love it!!! So elegant and sophisticated.


----------



## ElenaTS

shainds said:


> I just received my first YSL purchase - the uptown pouch. Got it for my birthday and I love it!!! So elegant and sophisticated.


SO BEAUTIFUL!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## BlueCherry

lalalahi1 said:


> It's a great small crossbody bag that's enough to hold my essentials, it definitely fits more than the large WOC! I've attached a picture comparing the widths of both, I hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758861



Thanks so much  it’s a huge help and the small size envelope looks to be a great small bag. Love it even more now


----------



## nvie

Love Belle du Jour so much that I just added a pre-loved metallic black.


----------



## SystarSystem

pretty_wommon said:


> I have just started out venturing into Saint Laurent and I started small. These are my two items and I LOVE them!


May I ask, what style is the one the bottom of your picture? I love the nude, what is it called?


----------



## lalapurplelala

Revealing my first Saint Laurent, a new-to-me piece. I couldn't find the color name of this one though.  Nano SDJ


----------



## mdlchic77

nvie said:


> Love Belle du Jour so much that I just added a pre-loved metallic black.
> 
> View attachment 4795689


Wow both are beautiful!! I love this clutch as well . May I ask where you purchased preloved ? I’m on the hunt for vintage bags from different designers.


----------



## Azula

lalalahi1 said:


> Black small envelope and pink large WOC, I'm loving both so far!
> 
> View attachment 4754598


Gorgeous!! Omg I'm in love!


----------



## ElenaTS

After being on my wishlist forever, I  snagged her during the Saks sale. She's beautiful.


----------



## stk

Although this was released in 2018, I purchased this recently and I love it!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

mdlchic77 said:


> Wow both are beautiful!! I love this clutch as well . May I ask where you purchased preloved ? I’m on the hunt for vintage bags from different designers.


Me too!


----------



## eunaddict

Not a bag but I thought I'd share my first dip into YSL - photo taken at my SO's bday dinner. Next up, I'm thinking Sac De Jour....


----------



## keishapie1973

My 1st YSL bag. Got a great deal on it from Selfridges....


----------



## nycgirl79

My pretties.
I realized that with the exception of two bags, everything in my collection is black with SHW...guess I have a type!


----------



## i3yooz

Finally got my hands on nano SDJ in SHW


----------



## topglamchic

To the beach...


----------



## elenachoe

vicky large ! (Patent)


----------



## Miss World

elenachoe said:


> vicky large ! (Patent)
> 
> View attachment 4809394


I still love the Vicky bag so much, it looks so nice in the patent leather.


----------



## elenachoe

Miss World said:


> I still love the Vicky bag so much, it looks so nice in the patent leather.



Yes it looks pretty! But this one is large and i plan to sell it it looks huge on me . Lol


----------



## Cool Gal

Me with my LouLou...Happy Friyay!


----------



## aleksandras

My duo a couple of months back. I've already parted ways with the beige toy Loulou, loved it beyond belief but never really came to terms with the color. Apparently I'm a black bag girl after all.


----------



## jess39

pretty_wommon said:


> I have just started out venturing into Saint Laurent and I started small. These are my two items and I LOVE them!



These are stunning! What color is that WOC?


----------



## pretty_wommon

jess39 said:


> These are stunning! What color is that WOC?


Thank you. Both are from last year. The color of the WOC is cork.


----------



## Sunshine888

pretty_wommon said:


> It was love at first sight with this envelope WOC for me.  This shade of "nude" is so beautiful, it took me so long to find the perfect shade of nude/brown i want. During daytime with natural light, it looks light brown (almost like Chanel beige clair), and at night, it looks shiny bronze. The gold hardware is perfect with it! It's difficult to capture the color in photos. But here it is, during daytime, with no direct light.
> 
> Edit: It's evening here and I just showed the bag to my husband, swooning about how wonderful the "shiny bronze" color is - and he said "the color? it looks like cooked liver" - hahahaha  so yes, i must be so in love not to see that.


Beautiful ❤️ What color is this? Is this sea salt?


----------



## pretty_wommon

Sunshine888 said:


> Beautiful ❤ What color is this? Is this sea salt?



Thank you. The color was called "cork" in Fashionette.


----------



## stk

Purchased this Vicky Vanity bag a month ago on Farfetch site and got 50% off!


----------



## nvie

mdlchic77 said:


> Wow both are beautiful!! I love this clutch as well . May I ask where you purchased preloved ? I’m on the hunt for vintage bags from different designers.


I purchased it from a local reseller. Her IG is Labagatory. I think she does international shipping too.


----------



## ElenaTS

stk said:


> Purchased this Vicky Vanity bag a month ago on Farfetch site and got 50% off!
> 
> View attachment 4822225


Beautiful bag. And 50% off? What a steal!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Miss World

My Saint Laurent Medium Triquilt Envelope bag in black with gold hardware.

This is such a versatile bag for both day and night. The grained caviar like leather is so hardy and durable. I never stress when I wear it.


----------



## micahanne

Got it in the mail today! I debated about this when it was 50% off but thankfully I waited and I got it for 60%! Love the separate clutch as well!


----------



## Miss World

micahanne said:


> Got it in the mail today! I debated about this when it was 50% off but thankfully I waited and I got it for 60%! Love the separate clutch as well!
> 
> View attachment 4827776
> 
> View attachment 4827778


Beautiful colour combination.


----------



## IntheOcean

Miss World said:


> My Saint Laurent Medium Triquilt Envelope bag in black with gold hardware.
> 
> This is such a versatile bag for both day and night. The grained caviar like leather is so hardy and durable. I never stress when I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 4825386


Super lovely and classic! 


micahanne said:


> Got it in the mail today! I debated about this when it was 50% off but thankfully I waited and I got it for 60%! Love the separate clutch as well!
> 
> View attachment 4827776
> 
> View attachment 4827778


Wow, congrats on getting such a good deal on it!  Very beautiful bag


----------



## fabdiva

Scored my first Saint Laurent bags/SLG during the Saks gift card event. I'm absolutely loving Sant Laurent these days.  Definitely looking to add to my collection.  Also scored the LV Locky BB for $850 after using my Saks gift cards.  It was a great day.


----------



## bibi85

Finally got my belated birthday gift, first Saint Laurent and in my favourite colour.


----------



## EJsMommy1

Uptown WOC in dark beige ❤️


----------



## Newbie2016

Round crossbody in navy...


----------



## nycgirl79

Newbie2016 said:


> Round crossbody in navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841119



The navy with silver is beautiful!


----------



## TiTi78

EJsMommy1 said:


> Uptown WOC in dark beige ❤
> 
> View attachment 4839476



gorgeous....where did you purchase it?


----------



## EJsMommy1

TiTi78 said:


> gorgeous....where did you purchase it?



Thank you!  I purchased it from the YSL boutique in San Francisco, CA. It is also available online!


----------



## Ryan

With my “new” Easy Bag - got it from The Real Real for $150. The inside is a nice brown suede. The outside is....coated linen? Unclear.


----------



## Miss World

Ryan said:


> With my “new” Easy Bag - got it from The Real Real for $150. The inside is a nice brown suede. The outside is....coated linen? Unclear.
> 
> View attachment 4842236


You look great!!


----------



## Miss World

My YSL Medium Envelope bag in colour Dark Smog grey.


----------



## Huynh nuong

Me with my sunset


----------



## A Lee

My YSL collection. I love black.


----------



## yslcovet

My Niki in silver hardware ❤


----------



## MaijaS

My first YSL purchase - absolutely love it!


----------



## Swtshan7

Just got this Purple or “Prunia” small kate ....she has come home to be with her grey sister (which I also have not worn yet)


----------



## Swangudom

Niki baby and loulou puffer mini


----------



## BlueCherry

Couldn’t resist this new release in grey, small size with silver hardware


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> Couldn’t resist this new release in grey, small size with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 4858543


What a gorgeous color!   Major congrats.


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> What a gorgeous color!   Major congrats.



Thanks very much  I get to use it going to a few appointments next week so can’t wait


----------



## mindless

My latest addition - The small loulou puffer bag in shw. Love the luxurious lambskin leather.


----------



## Tuned83

Starter YSL piece. Liking it so far especially as it was a birthday nick nack from DH.


----------



## HavPlenty

mindless said:


> My latest addition - The small loulou puffer bag in shw. Love the luxurious lambskin leather.
> 
> View attachment 4861521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861526


This is gorgeous!


----------



## mindless

HavPlenty said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

mindless said:


> Thanks!


What is the color name for the  blue puffer Lou Lou?


----------



## mindless

HavPlenty said:


> What is the color name for the  blue puffer Lou Lou?


Hi my puffer is black.


----------



## HavPlenty

mindless said:


> Hi my puffer is black.


Oh my! LOL My bad.


----------



## mindless

HavPlenty said:


> Oh my! LOL My bad.


Haha. I think is the lighting makes it look blue.


----------



## stk

My latest YSL addition, dark green Lou camera bag. When I first saw the color, I knew I had to get it and was waiting on a good deal. Then I saw it on Jomashop for $850! And got extra $20 off. I paid $830!


----------



## LV_4ever

My first YSL! The toy is so adorable.


----------



## MiaKing

Just arrived   she is gorgeous


----------



## alexiebe

Finally got my first designer handbag. After months of reflexion and hesitation, I opted for the YSL Sunset Medium with gold hardware. I'm a huge fan, I love this baby and I can't wait to wear it


----------



## petpringles

Wife and I gifted my son's girlfriend a Saint Laurent Sunset Studded Zebra-Stripe Calf Hair & Leather with Top Handle Bag...she's over the moon!  Sorry had to leave the tags on (just in case she didn't like it) but she did!  It was a promise we made that if she gets into medical school, we'll get her a YSL crossover bag ...and they both did get into the same med school!  Thanks for letting us share!


----------



## HavPlenty

alexiebe said:


> Finally got my first designer handbag. After months of reflexion and hesitation, I opted for the YSL Sunset Medium with gold hardware. I'm a huge fan, I love this baby and I can't wait to wear it
> 
> View attachment 4867661
> View attachment 4867663
> View attachment 4867664
> View attachment 4867665


This looks good on you! Medium looks like a great size.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I can’t believe that I was able to score this beautiful bag on sale for $795! It’s currently listed for $1950 on FP!


----------



## loubprincess

Wow!!  What a steal. May I ask where did you purchase it from.


----------



## MahoganyQT

loubprincess said:


> Wow!!  What a steal. May I ask where did you purchase it from.


Sure, I got it from Saks.


----------



## loubprincess

MahoganyQT said:


> Sure, I got it from Saks.


Thanks. I’m searching for a lou lou and hopefully I can find one on sale soon


----------



## Lvoe1238

mindless said:


> My latest addition - The small loulou puffer bag in shw. Love the luxurious lambskin leather.
> 
> View attachment 4861521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861526


The beige bag on the side is that the monogram clutch? Or is that a wallet on the chain? Thanks !


----------



## Lvoe1238

MaijaS said:


> My first YSL purchase - absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 4852970


How are you liking this monogram clutch? Can you add a chain? Ty!


----------



## Lvoe1238

Luxlover13 said:


> I received my small Kate in nude from Saks! I love it, however I noticed a white / dark spot on the side of the bag, almost in the form of a straight line. Everything else seems perfect. I was wondering if anyone has some insight on what it could be or if I could get the stain out somehow? I don’t know if I should exchange it or not. Please let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721421
> View attachment 4721424
> View attachment 4721427


Is this color the sea salt?


----------



## mindless

Lvoe1238 said:


> The beige bag on the side is that the monogram clutch? Or is that a wallet on the chain? Thanks !


Hi, It is a woc.


----------



## jsagan

G


----------



## clj213

My first YSL...Now I just need an occasion to use it


----------



## Lucia.elena

My first YSL handbag  the mini puffer shoulder bag in color seaweed with gold hardware. Already in love!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

clj213 said:


> My first YSL...Now I just need an occasion to use it
> 
> View attachment 4873598
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873599



Love this color way. 

I have this in black with a coordinating card case. I have used it for brunch to the supermarket. I admit I have used the card case more


----------



## clj213

Love_N_Lune said:


> Love this color way.
> 
> I have this in black with a coordinating card case. I have used it for brunch to the supermarket. I admit I have used the card case more


I love the fact that it’s not a stark white. Dipping my toes into light color bags. So scared of color transfer so I figured I’d start out with something small first. I want to get this in black too! A card case would be nice since it’s such a flat clutch that you can’t fit that much inside.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

clj213 said:


> I love the fact that it’s not a stark white. Dipping my toes into light color bags. So scared of color transfer so I figured I’d start out with something small first. I want to get this in black too! A card case would be nice since it’s such a flat clutch that you can’t fit that much inside.



I dipped my toes with a Pochette Accessoires in Damier Azur and that's as far as I will go


----------



## coolmelondew

clj213 said:


> My first YSL...Now I just need an occasion to use it
> 
> View attachment 4873598
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873599


this is stunning


----------



## bbcerisette66

Lucia.elena said:


> My first YSL handbag  the mini puffer shoulder bag in color seaweed with gold hardware. Already in love!
> 
> View attachment 4873619


Just gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Luxlover13

Lvoe1238 said:


> Is this color the sea salt?



No, it’s Poudre


----------



## Luxlover13

Medium envelope


----------



## nycgirl79

Luxlover13 said:


> Medium envelope
> View attachment 4879040



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Luxlover13

nycgirl79 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Ruda

Beige&black


----------



## hanaleipage

For fun, I blog about, model, and photograph my sewing creations. In my last post I styled an a-line miniskirt with my newly purchased Small Uptown Tote. I absolutely love this bag and its size. My eye is, now, on the Manhattan.
View attachment 4890484
View attachment 4890486


View attachment 4890475


----------



## rosewang924

Sharing new to me small downtown tote, I know this is an older bag so not able to find info. online and YouTube.  Is this bag meant to be worn on the arm and not on shoulder?  I have hard time putting it on my shoulder, it keeps sliding down.


----------



## Wah Wah

Got a mini red camera bag at 30% off today.  

My YSL collection.


----------



## cdeschamps9333

Bought this beauty a few weeks ago from Saks and I just cannot stop staring at it...pictures just do not even do it justice.  Was also able to get $300 off on it during a Saks sale.


----------



## HavPlenty

hanaleipage said:


> For fun, I blog about, model, and photograph my sewing creations. In my last post I styled an a-line miniskirt with my newly purchased Small Uptown Tote. I absolutely love this bag and its size. My eye is, now, on the Manhattan.
> View attachment 4890484
> View attachment 4890486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890475


Can't see your pics.


----------



## Kdwilliamson84

raery said:


> I received my Medium LouLou today from the Saks sale!  I'm obsessed with the color, it's so different than anything else I have.  I included a picture of my small YSL handbag collection.  I just noticed they all have different hardware, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718307
> View attachment 4718308


HEY!! DO you know the color name of this one? Is it Graphite? I am struggling with all the different stores calling the bags different color names. AND the reviews make it more confusing. I think this is graphite on Nordstroms. But wondering what the difference is in this color and the Blanc Vintage because they say it's off white but has grey tones.


----------



## A Lee

I couldn't resist buying something from the sale.


----------



## Chansch

My first YSL bag (and first time here☺), so happy!


----------



## nycgirl79

Chansch said:


> My first YSL bag (and first time here☺), so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4911488
> 
> View attachment 4911527



Gorgeous!! Enjoy, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## raery

Kdwilliamson84 said:


> HEY!! DO you know the color name of this one? Is it Graphite? I am struggling with all the different stores calling the bags different color names. AND the reviews make it more confusing. I think this is graphite on Nordstroms. But wondering what the difference is in this color and the Blanc Vintage because they say it's off white but has grey tones.



I just pulled out the receipt to check - the color was listed as "Lead" on Saks but the actual YSL tag said "Granite."  I don't personally own Blanc Vintage but I've seen it in person and it's definitely much more of a white/cream mix.  I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Miss World

My new YSL Cassandra Monogram Clasp chain bag in smooth leather. I am in love.


----------



## Swtshan7

Black Lou camera bag ...looking forward to making it my new everyday bag


----------



## nycgirl79

Swtshan7 said:


> Black Lou camera bag ...looking forward to making it my new everyday bag



It‘s a great bag - you’re going to love it!


----------



## misszhou

Fifth year together with this bag❤
s


----------



## Swtshan7

Gorgeous!!! This is the next ysl bag on my list 


misszhou said:


> Fifth year together with this bag❤
> s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914125


----------



## kulasa87

My new Lou mini in Rouge Opyum


----------



## HavPlenty

misszhou said:


> Fifth year together with this bag❤
> s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914125


Still looks new!


----------



## SystarSystem

Just got the small envelope in pebble yesterday as part of the seasonal sale.. overall I do like it but not sure if I absolutely love the color - it can look green in different lighting..


----------



## micahanne

Been taking my large envelopes to work in the last weeks


----------



## cfrozal23

Recent received this beautiful preloved College medium... loved it so much purchased the large as well!


----------



## albynism

Hi sorry to post this here because I haven't
 sufficient privilege to start new post.

I ordered SDJ men's north south tote online and it arrived today. Beautiful bag, but I noticed the top zipper (open bottom type) is hard to close back after you separate it all the way because I see the box and the pin doesn't really connect together (not flush). See the close up photo. I took the bag to the boutique and they said oh it's because the bag had stuffings inside and it is easier when you empty it out. Anyway I should have asked for similar bags in the store with open type zipper so I can compare it to, but I was in a hurry. Does anyone have any photo of their SDJ open type zipper and see if they look like mine? It can still close but I kinda have to force it a little bit at the start..

Thanks
Albert


----------



## thundercloud

Updated SL family pic, since I just got my small puffer from Saks. 

Medium WOC (black w gold hw)
Toy LouLou (black w black hw)
Lou camera bag (dark smog w gold hw) 
small Loulou Puffer (storm w silver hw)
I'm just missing a nice nude (latte?) SL with gold hw.


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> Updated SL family pic, since I just got my small puffer from Saks.
> 
> Medium WOC (black w gold hw)
> Toy LouLou (black w black hw)
> Lou camera bag (dark smog w gold hw)
> small Loulou Puffer (storm w silver hw)
> I'm just missing a nice nude (latte?) SL with gold hw.
> 
> View attachment 4923180
> 
> View attachment 4923181
> 
> View attachment 4923182


Lovely collection!


----------



## coolmelondew

thundercloud said:


> Updated SL family pic, since I just got my small puffer from Saks.
> 
> Medium WOC (black w gold hw)
> Toy LouLou (black w black hw)
> Lou camera bag (dark smog w gold hw)
> small Loulou Puffer (storm w silver hw)
> I'm just missing a nice nude (latte?) SL with gold hw.
> 
> View attachment 4923180
> 
> View attachment 4923181
> 
> View attachment 4923182


love your collection, especially the loulou puffer in storm! it is such a lovely shade


----------



## pearlgrass

thundercloud said:


> Updated SL family pic, since I just got my small puffer from Saks.
> 
> Medium WOC (black w gold hw)
> Toy LouLou (black w black hw)
> Lou camera bag (dark smog w gold hw)
> small Loulou Puffer (storm w silver hw)
> I'm just missing a nice nude (latte?) SL with gold hw.
> 
> View attachment 4923180
> 
> View attachment 4923181
> 
> View attachment 4923182



Wow! Adore your YSL collection


----------



## thundercloud

HavPlenty said:


> Lovely collection!


Thank you so much!



coolmelondew said:


> love your collection, especially the loulou puffer in storm! it is such a lovely shade


I love it too! Wasn't sure how it would compare to my dark smog camera bag, but I love both greys!



pearlgrass said:


> Wow! Adore your YSL collection


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rstar

My first YSL purchases ever! I'm usually very frugal but with the pandemic, life to too short to not admire a leather goods so I bought YSLs and LVs this month. My lipstick red toy Lou from blackfriday private sale, and YSL black clutch from neiman's sale for $475. The black smooth leather clutch is the size of LV kirigami large pouch. I'm super happy with my purchases. I also ordered the YSL mini camera bag in light marble pink but it's back ordered.


----------



## pearlgrass

Rstar said:


> My first YSL purchases ever! I'm usually very frugal but with the pandemic, life to too short to not admire a leather goods so I bought YSLs and LVs this month. My lipstick red toy Lou from blackfriday private sale, and YSL black clutch from neiman's sale for $475. The black smooth leather clutch is the size of LV kirigami large pouch. I'm super happy with my purchases. I also ordered the YSL mini camera bag in light marble pink but it's back ordered.



Congrats to your fabulous scores   Can't wait to see your YSL mini camera bag!


----------



## SystarSystem

Just got the Kate belt bag in dune


----------



## anastasi63

My new baby Niki ☺️


----------



## HavPlenty

My LouLou family.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Black Friday haul


----------



## kobe939

HavPlenty said:


> My LouLou family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928352
> 
> Black Friday haul
> View attachment 4928353


May I ask where you got your bags from and price? I wanted a loulou puffer in small, but haven‘t found one on sale yet. They are all beautifu, comgrats


----------



## HavPlenty

kobe939 said:


> May I ask where you got your bags from and price? I wanted a loulou puffer in small, but haven‘t found one on sale yet. They are all beautifu, comgrats


Thank you. Of course I don't mind sharing.
I got the medium LouLou and camera bag from the YSL store for regular retail price. I got the large shopper from fashionphile.

I got the small LouLou w/gold hw and the medium puffer from Jomashop who had them on sale during black Friday week. The medium puffer was an absolute steal at 1399.00 with no sales tax. They had the small puffer for $1199.00. Saks also had a great sale and the small puffer was included. I believe it was $500.00 off plus cash back from Rakuten for 16%. I believe Saks is having another sale. Keep an eye on Jomashop too. Hope this helps.


----------



## kobe939

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you. Of course I don't mind sharing.
> I got the medium LouLou and camera bag from the YSL store for regular retail price. I got the large shopper from fashionphile.
> 
> I got the small LouLou w/gold hw and the medium puffer from Jomashop who had them on sale during black Friday week. The medium puffer was an absolute steal at 1399.00 with no sales tax. They had the small puffer for $1199.00. Saks also had a great sale and the small puffer was included. I believe it was $500.00 off plus cash back from Rakuten for 16%. I believe Saks is having another sale. Keep an eye on Jomashop too. Hope this helps.



Thanks for sharing. That’s an absolute steal. I wish I could have gotten the small size. I assume they are in new condition. Oh well...there’s always next time for me.

Wear them in good health, and enjoy!


----------



## HavPlenty

kobe939 said:


> Thanks for sharing. That’s an absolute steal. I wish I could have gotten the small size. I assume they are in new condition. Oh well...there’s always next time for me.
> 
> Wear them in good health, and enjoy!


Yes they are all new. Thank you! You will find yours soon!


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> My LouLou family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928352
> 
> Black Friday haul
> View attachment 4928353



Drool! So glad you posted a family pic - what a gorgeous bunch! How are you liking the shopper?


----------



## HavPlenty

nycgirl79 said:


> Drool! So glad you posted a family pic - what a gorgeous bunch! How are you liking the shopper?


I love it. I've used it a lot since I bought it. This is a bag that I've wanted for a long time. So I enjoy carrying it. It is quite big.


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> I love it. I've used it a lot since I bought it. This is a bag that I've wanted for a long time. So I enjoy carrying it. It is quite big.



That’s great to hear! It’s such a beautiful bag. I think that one’s jumped to the top of my list!


----------



## HavPlenty

nycgirl79 said:


> That’s great to hear! It’s such a beautiful bag. I think that one’s jumped to the top of my list!


One word of caution. The opening and closing may annoy you when you're out and about at first. I had to learn how to place my things within easy reach without having to snap and unsnap it several times on one outing.


----------



## nycgirl79

HavPlenty said:


> One word of caution. The opening and closing may annoy you when you're out and about at first. I had to learn how to place my things within easy reach without having to snap and unsnap it several times on one outing.



Ah ok, that’s good to know.


----------



## coolmelondew

happy hump day! bringing my sac de jour baby to work today


----------



## HarlemBagLady

After many years of only purchasing contemporary designer bags, I decided to branch out into luxury.  Here she is, my first luxury designer bag, Loulou .


----------



## nycgirl79

HarlemBagLady said:


> After many years of only purchasing contemporary designer bags, I decided to branch out into luxury.  Here she is, my first luxury designer bag, Loulou .
> View attachment 4930825



Beautiful! Wear it in good health!


----------



## BlueCherry

HarlemBagLady said:


> After many years of only purchasing contemporary designer bags, I decided to branch out into luxury.  Here she is, my first luxury designer bag, Loulou .
> View attachment 4930825



A fabulous choice. Enjoy


----------



## MahoganyQT

My sale purchase, a perfect pop of red.


----------



## fabdiva

HarlemBagLady said:


> After many years of only purchasing contemporary designer bags, I decided to branch out into luxury.  Here she is, my first luxury designer bag, Loulou .
> View attachment 4930825


What a beauty!


----------



## hokatie

My lovely camera bag


----------



## HavPlenty

coolmelondew said:


> happy hump day! bringing my sac de jour baby to work today
> View attachment 4930670


Perfect work bag, imo. So classy.


----------



## coolmelondew

hokatie said:


> My lovely camera bag


lovely bag! what colour is it? looks like an intriguing mix of grey and green


----------



## navijokovik

I love your small clutch bags.


----------



## hokatie

coolmelondew said:


> lovely bag! what colour is it? looks like an intriguing mix of grey and green


It’s deep green. You will see more green under the bright light


----------



## nycxonyc

I absolutely love the Niki Chain Wallet. I don't know why it isn't more popular. Fits the perfect amount of things and is pretty durable. Got mine from Selfridges (live in NY), and it is in the Dark Smog color. Did not want basic black and this was the perfect year round neutral for me!


----------



## thundercloud

Not a bag, but these recently arrived (also purchased during a saks promo code & shopstyle/rakuten cashback deal). The leather is BUTTERY soft! I've been eyeing the Chanel ones for ages, but read good reviews on these, so figured I'd try them out. They are keepers! Only time will tell how well they wear/last...


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> Not a bag, but these recently arrived (also purchased during a saks promo code & shopstyle/rakuten cashback deal). The leather is BUTTERY soft! I've been eyeing the Chanel ones for ages, but read good reviews on these, so figured I'd try them out. They are keepers! Only time will tell how well they wear/last...
> 
> View attachment 4934549


Oh my God! Those are so nice! The leather looks so supple. How do they feel? They look like your feet will be very happy.


----------



## thundercloud

HavPlenty said:


> Oh my God! Those are so nice! The leather looks so supple. How do they feel? They look like your feet will be very happy.


The leather is amazingly soft. They're nice and light! One shoe requires a tiny bit of stretching across the top middle seam, but the other one fits like a glove! (One foot is slightly larger & flatter due to past ankle fractures). I am very happy with them so far!


----------



## HavPlenty

thundercloud said:


> The leather is amazingly soft. They're nice and light! One shoe requires a tiny bit of stretching across the top middle seam, but the other one fits like a glove! (One foot is slightly larger & flatter due to past ankle fractures). I am very happy with them so far!


I don't know why I've never looked at YSL shoes. I really like the ones you've chosen. Super cute.


----------



## Wah Wah

New addition to my YSL family.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

A Lee said:


> I couldn't resist buying something from the sale.
> 
> View attachment 4909227


May I ask how much you paid for it on sale? And did you get it from the YSL private sale?


----------



## A Lee

iskam.mnogo said:


> May I ask how much you paid for it on sale? And did you get it from the YSL private sale?



Yes I got it during the YSL private sale. Sorry I don't remember the exact price, but it was 30% off.


----------



## LV_4ever

Got my puffer for christmas yesterday and moved right in. I seriously can’t stop petting it- it is so soft❤️


----------



## Miss World

My new YSL large Envelope wallet on chain in color Dark Latte. It is a beige shade with taupe and cream undertones. I usually go for black so I hope this color holds up well.


----------



## nycmeeb

Miss World said:


> My new YSL large Envelope wallet on chain in color Dark Latte. It is a beige shade with taupe and cream undertones. I usually go for black so I hope this color holds up well.


i'm obsessed with the dark beige color! love how it looks with GHW


----------



## HavPlenty

Miss World said:


> My new YSL large Envelope wallet on chain in color Dark Latte. It is a beige shade with taupe and cream undertones. I usually go for black so I hope this color holds up well.


This is beautiful! I love the gold with this color.


----------



## dice7074

Miss World said:


> My new YSL large Envelope wallet on chain in color Dark Latte. It is a beige shade with taupe and cream undertones. I usually go for black so I hope this color holds up well.


 your new bag! Congratulations!


----------



## Miss World

nycmeeb said:


> i'm obsessed with the dark beige color! love how it looks with GHW


The dark latte is amazing and i love that it transitions from light beige to dark beige depending on the lighting  


HavPlenty said:


> This is beautiful! I love the gold with this color.


Thank you I love the gold against this colour too, looks so elegant.


dice7074 said:


> your new bag! Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## emilytin11

My first ever ysl bag purchased a few days ago - the medium sunset bag in latte cream. Fell in love with the neutral tone and gold hardware, so excited to wear it!

(although on the left edge the piping seems to be lifting slightly, not sure if this is normal)


----------



## Miss World

emilytin11 said:


> My first ever ysl bag purchased a few days ago - the medium sunset bag in latte cream. Fell in love with the neutral tone and gold hardware, so excited to wear it!
> 
> (although on the left edge the piping seems to be lifting slightly, not sure if this is normal)
> 
> View attachment 4939334
> View attachment 4939336


I love the Sunset bag, i have the black and would love to add a lighter colour like yours! Such a beautiful colour with gold hardware.


----------



## emilytin11

Miss World said:


> I love the Sunset bag, i have the black and would love to add a lighter colour like yours! Such a beautiful colour with gold hardware.


Yes, the lighter colour seems to soften the edges of the bag and works in harmony with the structure! It's a similar shade to your envelope wallet I reckon.


----------



## coconutsforlv

My first Saint Laurent bag❤️


----------



## fabdiva

emilytin11 said:


> My first ever ysl bag purchased a few days ago - the medium sunset bag in latte cream. Fell in love with the neutral tone and gold hardware, so excited to wear it!
> 
> (although on the left edge the piping seems to be lifting slightly, not sure if this is normal)
> 
> View attachment 4939334
> View attachment 4939336


I love it!


----------



## Cool Gal

This is my 2nd YSL...


----------



## couturequeen

Emmanuelle bucket today


----------



## lailarose

Received my small Lou Lou today and she is stunning!


----------



## rowy65

LV_4ever said:


> Got my puffer for christmas yesterday and moved right in. I seriously can’t stop petting it- it is so soft❤
> View attachment 4938545


I just ordered this in the small.  Mod shots please!!!


----------



## LV_4ever

rowy65 said:


> I just ordered this in the small.  Mod shots please!!!


You will love it! The small is the perfect size. I took a couple quick shots before I headed out. Love the chain versatility


----------



## bbcerisette66

LV_4ever said:


> You will love it! The small is the perfect size. I took a couple quick shots before I headed out. Love the chain versatility
> 
> View attachment 4946823
> 
> View attachment 4946822


Gorgeous !!!


----------



## rowy65

LV_4ever said:


> You will love it! The small is the perfect size. I took a couple quick shots before I headed out. Love the chain versatility
> 
> View attachment 4946823
> 
> View attachment 4946822


Wow!  It looks great on you!  Thanks so much for posting these pics.  I am super excited.    I’m also thinking of getting the toy size if I like the small.


----------



## LV_4ever

rowy65 said:


> Wow!  It looks great on you!  Thanks so much for posting these pics.  I am super excited.    I’m also thinking of getting the toy size if I like the small.


Thank you! I know you will love this bag. I got a toy Loulou (not puffer) this summer and it is adorable. Holds more than I thought it would.


----------



## HavPlenty

LV_4ever said:


> You will love it! The small is the perfect size. I took a couple quick shots before I headed out. Love the chain versatility
> 
> View attachment 4946823
> 
> View attachment 4946822


Love it!


----------



## chocolateolive

Playing around with mini loulou puffer and baby nikki


----------



## rowy65

chocolateolive said:


> Playing around with mini loulou puffer and baby nikki
> View attachment 4948622


Adorable!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

chocolateolive said:


> Playing around with mini loulou puffer and baby nikki
> View attachment 4948622


Omg seriously love that red! Does it fit a decent amount? Congrats on both bags!


----------



## onesmallchimera

Merry Xmas to me!


----------



## fabdiva

Damn, you guys are making me want the Puffer!  When I first saw it, I didn't like it at all.  Now, I think it's hella cute.


----------



## fabdiva

chocolateolive said:


> Playing around with mini loulou puffer and baby nikki
> View attachment 4948622


I love the red puffer.  Need the Nikki in suede.


----------



## iwantallthebags

It’s been almost a year since I’ve had this pouch.


----------



## Grande Latte

Wah Wah said:


> New addition to my YSL family.



Wow. What a full assortment of beautiful YSLs. You must've seriously contemplated this tailored collection. Love every single item.


----------



## Fashion412

Just purchased a Mini Lou in "Rouge Opyum" red - I was a little undecided on the color as it's a little darker than a true, bright red, but I think given that it isn't so shockingly bright and that the hardware is aged gold (I am not a fan of YSL's bright gold hardware), I will keep.  Plus I literally only own black or tan bags - lol.  I also need a better purse shelf - things are getting crowded and you can't see my LV Pochette Metis or Coach Tabby 20.


----------



## IntheOcean

Fashion412 said:


> Just purchased a Mini Lou in "Rouge Opyum" red - I was a little undecided on the color as it's a little darker than a true, bright red, but I think given that it isn't so shockingly bright and that the hardware is aged gold (I am not a fan of YSL's bright gold hardware), I will keep.  Plus I literally only own black or tan bags - lol.  I also need a better purse shelf - things are getting crowded and you can't see my LV Pochette Metis or Coach Tabby 20.


That's a really nice shade of red, and I love the name they chose for it. The aged gold hardware goes great with it, too.


----------



## nycmeeb

Fashion412 said:


> Just purchased a Mini Lou in "Rouge Opyum" red - I was a little undecided on the color as it's a little darker than a true, bright red, but I think given that it isn't so shockingly bright and that the hardware is aged gold (I am not a fan of YSL's bright gold hardware), I will keep.  Plus I literally only own black or tan bags - lol.  I also need a better purse shelf - things are getting crowded and you can't see my LV Pochette Metis or Coach Tabby 20.


wow it's a really pretty shade of red!! i also only own black/white/tan bags but i would definitely consider adding that color to my collection


----------



## Fashion412

nycmeeb said:


> wow it's a really pretty shade of red!! i also only own black/white/tan bags but i would definitely consider adding that color to my collection


You should! I am soooo tied to neutrals but love a good pop of red generally (my nails are painted red 90% of the time) and this is a nice addition.  I got this at Neiman Marcus - although they label this color "dark red" online (I can't stand when dept. stores don't use the brand nomenclature, so you just order and cross your fingers).


----------



## iwantallthebags

My newest baby came in today. I’m in love!!!


----------



## Ferniebear87

My medium Loulou with some of my other favorite things ❤️ Thinking about adding a Kate 99 to my collection, too!


----------



## antreyes03

lailarose said:


> Received my small Lou Lou today and she is stunning!



That is so stunning! I am thinking of purchasing a LouLou in either that exact colour, the all black, the red legion or the smog. Wish I could afford to have them all!


----------



## chocolateolive

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Omg seriously love that red! Does it fit a decent amount? Congrats on both bags!



Yes this red is so sexy! It fits more than the toy loulou but much less than the small puffer.


----------



## HavPlenty

chocolateolive said:


> Playing around with mini loulou puffer and baby nikki
> View attachment 4948622


This red is so beautiful!


----------



## stephci

My new toy loulou bag


----------



## Newbie2016

Round crossbody in Gold Sand...


----------



## rowy65

My YSL small puffer in black on black!
I’m still amazed at what it can hold and not look overstuffed or distorted!
So excited!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4959189
> View attachment 4959190
> 
> My YSL small puffer in black on black!
> I’m still amazed at what it can hold and not look overstuffed or distorted!
> So excited!


I always feel comforted to see another asthma sufferer here.  I watch so many Whats In My Bag vids on YouTube and no one else seems to have health problems .  I have to carry an inhaler, Benadryl pills and sometimes an epi-pen.


----------



## rowy65

HarlemBagLady said:


> I always feel comforted to see another asthma sufferer here.  I watch so many Whats In My Bag vids on YouTube and no one else seems to have health problems .  I have to carry an inhaler, Benadryl pills and sometimes an epi-pen.


My inhaler has often posed a challenge with my mini bags.  Thank goodness the puffer is so roomy and holds it without any bulging


----------



## Dashlyyy

HavPlenty said:


> My LouLou family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928352
> 
> Black Friday haul
> View attachment 4928353




Which one would you say is better overall: the regular Loulou or the puffer?


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4959189
> View attachment 4959190
> 
> My YSL small puffer in black on black!
> I’m still amazed at what it can hold and not look overstuffed or distorted!
> So excited!



Congratulations! It’s gorgeous


----------



## rowy65

Thanks so much 


BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations! It’s gorgeous


Thanks so much.  The hype is real, lamb is puffy and buttery soft.  The only thing I have to get used to is the noisy chains.  I have the same issue with my Chanel reissue.


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> Thanks so much.  The hype is real, lamb is puffy and buttery soft.  The only thing I have to get used to is the noisy chains.  I have the same issue with my Chanel reissue.



I wanted black on black but played safe (again) with grey and aged shw. I used it 2 months straight and had to make myself use something else. It’s just a fab bag.


----------



## thundercloud

I agree! Been using my small matte leather puffer since I got it. Haven't changed out of it once yet. LOL. It's just so easy to use! Fits my stuff plus the pup's stuff (treats, poop bags, mini collapsible water bowl).


----------



## HavPlenty

BlueCherry said:


> I wanted black on black but played safe (again) with grey and aged shw. I used it 2 months straight and had to make myself use something else. It’s just a fab bag.


 I wanted black on black too but the black silver hw was hard to pass up at the price. I'm very happy with it and it is a joy to wear.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dashlyyy said:


> Which one would you say is better overall: the regular Loulou or the puffer?


They are so different. I rarely wear my medium LouLou because it's sort of dressy. I put the medium puffer right up there with my Speedy and Neo Noe. It makes a great everyday bag for me. I've used the LouLou tote more than my LouLou but I still love it. Having said all of that I can't say if one is better than the other. I know this doesn't help.


----------



## rowy65

thundercloud said:


> I agree! Been using my small matte leather puffer since I got it. Haven't changed out of it once yet. LOL. It's just so easy to use! Fits my stuff plus the pup's stuff (treats, poop bags, mini collapsible water bowl).
> View attachment 4960034
> 
> View attachment 4960047


Matte grey is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## rowy65

HavPlenty said:


> I wanted black on black too but the black silver hw was hard to pass up at the price. I'm very happy with it and it is a joy to wear.


I thought about the silver also since it was ruthenium and not the bright silver.  I’ve passed on so many black hardware opportunities in the past even though I always wanted the combo.  I decided to dip my toe in the pool with a Chanel So Black cardholder.  I’ve had it now for a couple of years which helped me decide to pull the trigger on the YSL black on black.


----------



## HavPlenty

rowy65 said:


> I thought about the silver also since it was ruthenium and not the bright silver.  I’ve passed on so many black hardware opportunities in the past even though I always wanted the combo.  I decided to dip my toe in the pool with a Chanel So Black cardholder.  I’ve had it now for a couple of years which helped me decide to pull the trigger on the YSL black on black.


I'd like to get a Chanel wallet or cardholder. I'm gonna look into it. Yours is so cute. The black on black LouLou is beautiful no doubt.


----------



## rowy65

HavPlenty said:


> I'd like to get a Chanel wallet or cardholder. I'm gonna look into it. Yours is so cute. The black on black LouLou is beautiful no doubt.


Thanks!  As for Chanel, now is the time to get a Chanel wallet or cardholder as 21P is officially out!


----------



## HavPlenty

rowy65 said:


> Thanks!  As for Chanel, now is the time to get a Chanel wallet or cardholder as 21P is officially out!


I don't know much of anything about Chanel. Just too expensive for me to even look at, lol. What is 21P?


----------



## rowy65

Well, it might be a good idea to dip your toe in the Chanel pool by getting an SLG.
21P is Spring/summer part 1 and just released.  Might be a good idea by checking the threads in the Chanel forum.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Sunday Riders...Stay safe!


----------



## BlueCherry

thundercloud said:


> I agree! Been using my small matte leather puffer since I got it. Haven't changed out of it once yet. LOL. It's just so easy to use! Fits my stuff plus the pup's stuff (treats, poop bags, mini collapsible water bowl).
> View attachment 4960034
> 
> View attachment 4960047



I have the exact same bag and carry poop bags and treats too  your dog is extra cute and I love his cravat!


----------



## BlueCherry

HavPlenty said:


> I wanted black on black too but the black silver hw was hard to pass up at the price. I'm very happy with it and it is a joy to wear.



Oh yes I got a 20% birthday discount that may have influenced me as well


----------



## brose12258789

angeljosephy said:


> I’m new to the world of designer bags but thanks to my very enabling husband, I have gotten not one, but FIVE (shameful, I know) Saint Laurent bags in the space of 3 months, starting from the Large Kate we got at Bicester Village on our trip to London, and the rest on online sales through Farfetch, Harrods and Ssense. Clear obsession here, haha. Luckily, I’ve gotten all these at 40-50% off, so at least there were some good deals to be had! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4483805


Hi! Beautiful collection, congrats! Can you give an update on the large kate? Do you still like it. Thinking of getting in this size but I’m petite and worried it might be too bulky/ heavy! Thanks!!


----------



## marielleef

Just got this baby and I'm in love!


----------



## GlamGalOnTheGo

Loving my new mini/toy puffer in black lambskin with antique gold hardware. The leather is super gorgeous and soft. I was pleasantly surprised at how much this little bag holds.


----------



## Elena S

marielleef said:


> Just got this baby and I'm in love!


Bag twins! Received mine today!


----------



## marielleef

Elena S said:


> Bag twins! Received mine today!
> View attachment 4966443
> View attachment 4966444


Omg love it! And it looks great with the heels


----------



## kikiii_24

GlamGalOnTheGo said:


> Loving my new mini/toy puffer in black lambskin with antique gold hardware. The leather is super gorgeous and soft. I was pleasantly surprised at how much this little bag holds.


I have the same one and love it too! It’s so comfortable to wear and it does hold so much for a mini bag!

I love it so much I’m thinking of buying the small size in Dark Beige w/ gold hardware!


----------



## GlamGalOnTheGo

kikiii_24 said:


> I have the same one and love it too! It’s so comfortable to wear and it does hold so much for a mini bag!
> 
> I love it so much I’m thinking of buying the small size in Dark Beige w/ gold hardware!



Yes!!  The dark beige sounds gorgeous.


----------



## chubbybadass

CoachCruiser said:


> I have a black patent YSL belle du jour clutch as well and love it. Also adding my SL red duffle 3 crossbody and I adore this little guy! Holds more than it looks!


Is this the baby duffle? If so I agree - it fits a ton of stuff. I have a black one and am constantly amazed by how much it fits! The colour on yours is beautiful!


----------



## chubbybadass

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4959189
> View attachment 4959190
> 
> My YSL small puffer in black on black!
> I’m still amazed at what it can hold and not look overstuffed or distorted!
> So excited!


I never realized how much stuff it holds. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rowy65

chubbybadass said:


> I never realized how much stuff it holds. Thanks for sharing!


I’m loving this bag and have not switched  out of it since I got it.


----------



## Sunshine1984

Got this camera bag super cheap from mytheresa and received it today, couldn’t be happier!


----------



## ninecherries

My new baby  I hope it will remain a somewhat classic style


----------



## coolmelondew

my sac de jour nano


----------



## bbcerisette66

coolmelondew said:


> my sac de jour nano
> 
> View attachment 4974613


Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Mirisaa

hello everyone! I am very excited to share with you my very first purchase from YSL! I got the small Loulou in black tweed for my birthday


----------



## lana19

The old Sunset large, new Envelope large... Which is more beautiful? 
I wish that the gold on the Envelope was less yellow, the strap was shorter so I don’t have to tie it inside to wear it single-strap and that it’s more stable when standing upright. Too many faults but I might keep her anyway...


----------



## lana19

lana19 said:


> The old Sunset large, new Envelope large... Which is more beautiful?
> I wish that the gold on the Envelope was less yellow, the strap was shorter so I don’t have to tie it inside to wear it single-strap and that it’s more stable when standing upright. Too many faults but I might keep her anyway...


----------



## linnie84

Hi!
I just bought my first designer handbag online. A new loulou toy bag. When I unboxed it I noticed a minor scratch which was quite eye-catching so I felt really disappointed. Is this normal for a new bag?


----------



## cherriefairy

linnie84 said:


> Hi!
> I just bought my first designer handbag online. A new loulou toy bag. When I unboxed it I noticed a minor scratch which was quite eye-catching so I felt really disappointed. Is this normal for a new bag?
> View attachment 4978771


This isn’t normal, although the leather is supple there shouldn’t be an scratches on it. I suspect it might be a customer return - maybe try and get it exchanged?


----------



## iskam.mnogo

linnie84 said:


> Hi!
> I just bought my first designer handbag online. A new loulou toy bag. When I unboxed it I noticed a minor scratch which was quite eye-catching so I felt really disappointed. Is this normal for a new bag?
> View attachment 4978771


I would exchange/return it.


----------



## HavPlenty

linnie84 said:


> Hi!
> I just bought my first designer handbag online. A new loulou toy bag. When I unboxed it I noticed a minor scratch which was quite eye-catching so I felt really disappointed. Is this normal for a new bag?
> View attachment 4978771



That's not normal. That looks like a small puncture. Clearly damaged. Try to return it.


----------



## linnie84

Thanks for all your replies. I got it yesterday and just took it out of the box to inspect it. All tags remains inplace so I’ll try to return it.


----------



## Grande Latte

I've been using my mini Lou to run errands. It's like a wallet on a chain. Usually it's too small for my needs, but lately, I wear mine crossbody and carry a big tote for grocery shopping. The caviar-like leather is literally indestructible.


----------



## papertrees

Just got this baby a few days ago! I'm in love!


----------



## thundercloud

papertrees said:


> View attachment 4979535
> 
> Just got this baby a few days ago! I'm in love!


Beautiful color!


----------



## papertrees

thundercloud said:


> Beautiful color!


Yes, I know!  She's fabulous!


----------



## steph22

A bit late but I bought this just before Xmas last year (Hence the red nails!).


----------



## coolmelondew

First outing with my lou camera bag


----------



## Swtshan7

I was really looking for this on red but so this on fashionphile and was really into this blue ....and it was a great price


----------



## HavPlenty

papertrees said:


> View attachment 4979535
> 
> Just got this baby a few days ago! I'm in love!


My goodness this is gorgeous! What is it? Is it the Cabas something?


----------



## onesmallchimera

Second YSL...


----------



## Hstrpics

Hi all! Just adding to the thread of posting my YSL bag collection. I love them all differently but.... I will be selling one to fund another dream bag. The other 3 I cant see myself parting with... hope to keep them forever. The wishlist for handbags is forever growing and changing though. Love reading the forum to learn from & live through others! Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

Hstrpics said:


> Hi all! Just adding to the thread of posting my YSL bag collection. I love them all differently but.... I will be selling one to fund another dream bag. The other 3 I cant see myself parting with... hope to keep them forever. The wishlist for handbags is forever growing and changing though. Love reading the forum to learn from & live through others! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982253


Love your collection. What color is your camera bag?


----------



## Hstrpics

HavPlenty said:


> Love your collection. What color is your camera bag?


Camera is Dark Latte. Seasonal colour that went on sale at YSL store. It's just a bit deeper/darker in person.


----------



## HavPlenty

Hstrpics said:


> Camera is Dark Latte. Seasonal colour that went on sale at YSL store. It's just a bit deeper/darker in person.


It's beautiful.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Hstrpics said:


> Hi all! Just adding to the thread of posting my YSL bag collection. I love them all differently but.... I will be selling one to fund another dream bag. The other 3 I cant see myself parting with... hope to keep them forever. The wishlist for handbags is forever growing and changing though. Love reading the forum to learn from & live through others! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982253



Ahh I love all your bags so much! They're all so different and beautiful. Which one are you thinking of letting go?


----------



## dove221

Just got this one  Loving it❤️


----------



## thundercloud

dove221 said:


> Just got this one  Loving it❤


Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## dove221

thundercloud said:


> Yay! Congrats!!


Thank you!!❤️


----------



## Elena S

My early birthday present - medium Sunset


----------



## Purselover86




----------



## lalapurplelala

My lovely 2nd YSL! The Toy Loulou in Black with SHW. Bought pre-loved.


----------



## yve78

Received my new YSL bag today from Saks and I LOVE IT!


----------



## thundercloud

yve78 said:


> Received my new YSL bag today from Saks and I LOVE IT!
> View attachment 5009479


So cute! What fits in it? I've always wondered.


----------



## chocolateolive

Comparing YSL opyum red to LV cherry berry—very similar dark/blood reds


----------



## HavPlenty

chocolateolive said:


> Comparing YSL opyum red to LV cherry berry—very similar dark/blood reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009535


I love the red w/gold hw on the puffer.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

After searching for the perfect blue bag for a while, this stunner suddenly showed up! So I couldn't resist, it's the YSL camera bag in the amazing colour Bleu Majorelle


----------



## MahoganyQT

I can’t believe I was able to score this bag. It came all the way from Germany wrapped like a mummy! Here is my new denim small LoulOu puffer.  Am I the only one who loves to receive their bags all wrapped up? I love it!!


----------



## HavPlenty

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> After searching for the perfect blue bag for a while, this stunner suddenly showed up! So I couldn't resist, it's the YSL camera bag in the amazing colour Bleu Majorelle
> View attachment 5010186


Whoa! That is a stunner! Congrats!


----------



## HavPlenty

MahoganyQT said:


> I can’t believe I was able to score this bag. It came all the way from Germany wrapped like a mummy! Here is my new denim small LoulOu puffer.  Am I the only one who loves to receive their bags all wrapped up? I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5010402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010403


This is nice. How will you style it?


----------



## yve78

thundercloud said:


> So cute! What fits in it? I've always wondered.


I’m glad that my essential items fit: my iPhone XS, flat card wallet, keys, and lipgloss


----------



## thundercloud

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> After searching for the perfect blue bag for a while, this stunner suddenly showed up! So I couldn't resist, it's the YSL camera bag in the amazing colour Bleu Majorelle
> View attachment 5010186


Love that bright happy color!



MahoganyQT said:


> I can’t believe I was able to score this bag. It came all the way from Germany wrapped like a mummy! Here is my new denim small LoulOu puffer.  Am I the only one who loves to receive their bags all wrapped up? I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5010402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010403


Love the denim puffer!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HavPlenty said:


> This is nice. How will you style it?


Thanks! I don’t have any specific ideas, but I think I will get a lot of wear out of it. Distressed denim jeans go with just about everything, so I’m thinking that a distressed denim bag would be easy to style too....


----------



## Hstrpics

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Ahh I love all your bags so much! They're all so different and beautiful. Which one are you thinking of letting go?


Sorry just catching up.now! I am selling the dark navy envelope bag!  I like it but really love the others! I got a bag i also loved. I am however missing a bag with silver hardware so now I want a puffer or loulou with silver! Lol


----------



## LL777

Medium Loulou


----------



## BagLadyT

Last month’s birthday gifts!


----------



## vastare

Just purchased my new Toy LouLou baby...


----------



## BagLadyT

MahoganyQT said:


> I can’t believe I was able to score this bag. It came all the way from Germany wrapped like a mummy! Here is my new denim small LoulOu puffer.  Am I the only one who loves to receive their bags all wrapped up? I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5010402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010403



I love wrapped like a mummy! I’ve been lusting over this one!


----------



## kuchiki

vastare said:


> Just purchased my new Toy LouLou baby...


So pretty  I want to add a Toy Loulou in my collection too. Can I know which color is this?


----------



## vastare

kuchiki said:


> So pretty  I want to add a Toy Loulou in my collection too. Can I know which color is this?


Thank you. Its called "Dark Beige" All my items fit well in it. Sufficient.


----------



## tharrison13

Happy Birthday to me from me!


----------



## micahanne

Errand day. First time taking my niki


----------



## Moxisox

My first YSL bag! I’ve recently branched out from LV, and bought my first Gucci, Prada, and now YSL bag this year! I’m loving the silver hardware lately!


----------



## Luxlover13

My pouch / card holder has arrived!


----------



## MahoganyQT

First day out with this bag! I love it!


----------



## HavPlenty

MahoganyQT said:


> First day out with this bag! I love it!
> View attachment 5029441


Cute bag. Saw this up close in the boutique. Cute outfit!


----------



## MahoganyQT

HavPlenty said:


> Cute bag. Saw this up close in the boutique. Cute outfit!


Thank you


----------



## pearlgrass

MahoganyQT said:


> First day out with this bag! I love it!
> View attachment 5029441



Love the casual vibe   I am eyeing on the Toy Loulou Denim. Unfortunately it's sold out everywhere!


----------



## MahoganyQT

pearlgrass said:


> Love the casual vibe   I am eyeing on the Toy Loulou Denim. Unfortunately it's sold out everywhere!


Thanks! The Toy Loulou is adorable. I actually saw that one first, but decided on this one because the size works for my wallet and the other things I carry. The only thing I don’t like is the suede on the handles. I treated them with Apple Guard, so hopefully that will help keep them looking nice.


----------



## pearlgrass

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! The Toy Loulou is adorable. I actually saw that one first, but decided on this one because the size works for my wallet and the other things I carry. The only thing I don’t like is the suede on the handles. I treated them with Apple Guard, so hopefully that will help keep them looking nice.



You looked great in the small Loulou Denim  Enjoy your bag in good health.


----------



## mariliz11

Evening out with this black beauty!


----------



## Purselover86

LL777 said:


> Medium Loulou


Love the black and gold


----------



## Purselover86

Luxlover13 said:


> My pouch / card holder has arrived!
> View attachment 5025639
> View attachment 5025641



this is so pretty!! Do you find it functional?


----------



## Purselover86

coconutsforlv said:


> My first Saint Laurent bag❤


Stunning


----------



## Luxlover13

Purselover86 said:


> this is so pretty!! Do you find it functional?



Yes! I usually don’t carry much so it’s convenient for me to run a quick errand with it.


----------



## KensingtonUK

pearlgrass said:


> Love the casual vibe   I am eyeing on the Toy Loulou Denim. Unfortunately it's sold out everywhere!


Saks has it for presale. It’s not called Loulou puffer on their site but if you search for saint laurent bags on their site it should come up. Saw it there yesterday


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve been wanting a piece in storm grey with the SHW since I saw it. Since I’m new to YSL I missed most pieces that were made in this colorway. I ordered a cardholder from Nordies, but when it arrived it was a black cardcase in a box that said ‘storm’, so back it went.   Earlier this week I saw this zipper cardcase on Farfetch, used a 10% off code from a random YT channel I found that had an active code, and it arrived yesterday. Yea! Love the color.


----------



## pearlgrass

KensingtonUK said:


> Saks has it for presale. It’s not called Loulou puffer on their site but if you search for saint laurent bags on their site it should come up. Saw it there yesterday



Thanks, Kensington UK   I will check it out!


----------



## Grande Latte

Today. Out and about.


----------



## Frugalfinds

MahoganyQT said:


> First day out with this bag! I love it!
> View attachment 5029441



I've been trying to find this bag instock everywhere. I even ordered it from NM and then got a "sorry we don't actually have this instock email." Where did you find it?


----------



## beachbabe90

From brunch today


----------



## mariliz11

beachbabe90 said:


> From brunch today
> 
> View attachment 5047668


Love that! I have it in the straw/brown leather monogram and it's such a nice tote


----------



## Purselover86

New beauty!


----------



## SK_pochacco

❤️ I’m joining the club ❤️ Now I want more


----------



## viba424

Just got the camera bag and its perfect. I love the small Lou but my gut tells me the camera is perfect gor something more casual with no chain. I just can't resist that chevron quilting!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just added the medium envelope to my collection. I love it so much...


----------



## Moxisox

keishapie1973 said:


> Just added the medium envelope to my collection. I love it so much...


Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkgirl713

I bought this beauty last week at the Saint Laurent in Aventura Mall in FL. I am so in love! I haven’t even unboxed it so here is the pic I took in the store lol. This is the Medium Envelope in crema soft with gold hardware.

I had serious FOMO and ordered the black medium envelope with black hardware with the Saks sale also lol. I love that color combo so much also and had to have it with the $500 off plus 5% cashback. At least one of my new bags was on sale.


----------



## HavPlenty

pinkgirl713 said:


> I bought this beauty last week at the Saint Laurent in Aventura Mall in FL. I am so in love! I haven’t even unboxed it so here is the pic I took in the store lol. This is the Medium Envelope in crema soft with gold hardware.
> 
> I had serious FOMO and ordered the black medium envelope with black hardware with the Saks sale also lol. I love that color combo so much also and had to have it with the $500 off plus 5% cashback. At least one of my new bags was on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5058495


I'm considering the medium envelope but I m7ch prefer the out of production chevron pattern. However, looking at yours I am tempted to get the mixed pattern. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

keishapie1973 said:


> Just added the medium envelope to my collection. I love it so much...


You guys are really tempting me with this bag.


----------



## pinkgirl713

HavPlenty said:


> I'm considering the medium envelope but I m7ch prefer the out of production chevron pattern. However, looking at yours I am tempted to get the mixed pattern. Gorgeous bag.


Thank you. It is amazing. Definitely worth considering. ☺️


----------



## HavPlenty

pinkgirl713 said:


> Thank you. It is amazing. Definitely worth considering. ☺


I just bought 2 bags and still don't have the one I really wanted but yet are still useful. I want a beige-ish shoulder/ cross-body, medium size for under $2000.00. I was looking at the Lou but I really don't want another camera bag. And I want something other than a Loulou. I have enough of them. I've even looked at other brands but I keep coming back to Saint Laurent.  If I do go over 2k then I would get this one. I saw this bag in suede and holy cow! It is awesome.


----------



## babyloove

HavPlenty said:


> I just bought 2 bags and still don't have the one I really wanted but yet are still useful. I want a beige-ish shoulder/ cross-body, medium size for under $2000.00. I was looking at the Lou but I really don't want another camera bag. And I want something other than a Loulou. I have enough of them. I've even looked at other brands but I keep coming back to Saint Laurent.  If I do go over 2k then I would get this one. I saw this bag in suede and holy cow! It is awesome.



Have you looked at the Nikki ?


----------



## HavPlenty

babyloove said:


> Have you looked at the Nikki ?


I did. I like the baby. What I don't like is the leather wrapped logo. I like the top handle sunset too.


----------



## Bloody Rose

Sharing my recently purchased Cassandra top handle mini...


----------



## HavPlenty

Bloody Rose said:


> Sharing my recently purchased Cassandra top handle mini...


This is cute too.


----------



## Bloody Rose

HavPlenty said:


> This is cute too.


She is! Thanks!


----------



## ErinFaulk

Ran home to sign for my new Large LouLou Nero with SILVER hardware ...smh‍♀️
Looks like Sak wanted me to have Bronze hardware!
I am trying to decide if I want to keep her or go to NYC and exchange her. What do you think?


----------



## HavPlenty

ErinFaulk said:


> Ran home to sign for my new Large LouLou Nero with SILVER hardware ...smh‍♀
> Looks like Sak wanted me to have Bronze hardware!
> I am trying to decide if I want to keep her or go to NYC and exchange her. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061051


That is a big bag! I say get what you want. If you can live with the gold then keep it. If not take it back. But ultimately you know what you want and will use. Both are nice.


----------



## beachbabe90

pinkgirl713 said:


> I bought this beauty last week at the Saint Laurent in Aventura Mall in FL. I am so in love! I haven’t even unboxed it so here is the pic I took in the store lol. This is the Medium Envelope in crema soft with gold hardware.
> 
> I had serious FOMO and ordered the black medium envelope with black hardware with the Saks sale also lol. I love that color combo so much also and had to have it with the $500 off plus 5% cashback. At least one of my new bags was on sale.
> 
> View attachment 5058495




I LOVE this! So beautiful


----------



## couturequeen

Almost head to toe YSL. Wearing Emmanuelle bag.


----------



## SK_pochacco

Ouch... I ordered the Toy Loulou, but it was the new model (with non adjustable strap)... I guess that I have to return it...


----------



## vastare

SK_pochacco said:


> Ouch... I ordered the Toy Loulou, but it was the new model (with non adjustable strap)... I guess that I have to return it...
> View attachment 5063874


Its so beautiful. Even I wanted the older model with adjustable strap and middle slit pocket. But I exchanged to the newer model. The "adjustable" strap is not really adjustable, its just that you can convert it into a wrist strap. Also with the middle slit pocket, nothing will really fit in there except a few pieces of paper and takes away a little bit of real estate which is bad. So exchanged to newer model and very happy. So I really suggest if you can actually see older model in person and try fitting in stuff and sure you want it, then go for it. This bag is so beautiful, wish you keep it.


----------



## SK_pochacco

vastare said:


> Its so beautiful. Even I wanted the older model with adjustable strap and middle slit pocket. But I exchanged to the newer model. The "adjustable" strap is not really adjustable, its just that you can convert it into a wrist strap. Also with the middle slit pocket, nothing will really fit in there except a few pieces of paper and takes away a little bit of real estate which is bad. So exchanged to newer model and very happy. So I really suggest if you can actually see older model in person and try fitting in stuff and sure you want it, then go for it. This bag is so beautiful, wish you keep it.


Thank you so much for your reply! Yes, the bag is so beautiful and cute. Let me think about it in the weekend


----------



## HarlemBagLady

SK_pochacco said:


> Ouch... I ordered the Toy Loulou, but it was the new model (with non adjustable strap)... I guess that I have to return it...
> View attachment 5063874


Add some strap extenders to it.  That’s what I did.


----------



## SK_pochacco

HarlemBagLady said:


> Add some strap extenders to it.  That’s what I did.


Thanks for your advice!
This bag is last item, and I got it with 10% discount. I surely have to consider triple before I make a decision


----------



## babyloove

HarlemBagLady said:


> Add some strap extenders to it.  That’s what I did.


Can you share the strap extender you used ?


----------



## HarlemBagLady

babyloove said:


> Can you share the strap extender you used ?


I have the black hardware and couldn’t find any that weren’t silver or gold, so I made my own.  I broke the hooks of of a black chain strap and used them as extenders.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

babyloove said:


> Can you share the strap extender you used ?


And I kept the chain, so I can switch from the regular leather strap for a dressier look.


----------



## babyloove

HarlemBagLady said:


> And I kept the chain, so I can switch from the regular leather strap for a dressier look.
> 
> View attachment 5064102



Thanks, I have the exact same toy loulou


----------



## Moxisox

Mini puffer arrived today! Here’s my small and mini puffer!


----------



## mariliz11

Moxisox said:


> Mini puffer arrived today! Here’s my small and mini puffer!
> 
> View attachment 5064321


Can the mini be worn as a shoulder bag? I prefer that size but would like to be able to wear it at hips length but also on the shoulder


----------



## Moxisox

mariliz11 said:


> Can the mini be worn as a shoulder bag? I prefer that size but would like to be able to wear it at hips length but also on the shoulder


It can, but not as is. To change the length of the strap, you can get these off amazon ($10). From the underside of the flap pull the chain to the length you want, and these open and clip through the chain creating a stopper. The excess chain can be fed down into the back zipper pocket, or dangle inside if there’s not much excess.  It takes about 1 minute to do it, so it could be changed regularly depending on how you want to wear it.


----------



## mariliz11

Moxisox said:


> It can, but not as is. To change the length of the strap, you can get these off amazon ($10). From the underside of the flap pull the chain to the length you want, and these open and clip through the chain creating a stopper. The excess chain can be fed down into the back zipper pocket, or dangle inside if there’s not much excess.  It takes about 1 minute to do it, so it could be changed regularly depending on how you want to wear it.
> View attachment 5064730


Oh yeah I’ve seen something like this somewhere in the forum. Great thanks!


----------



## MeBagaholic

Saw the new color in toy lou 
Comparison to dark latte medium
Toy loulou shows taupe or caramel brown depending on light


----------



## Kkeely30

Just received my first YSL bag..Niki medium and I love it! Saks actually sent the wrong color of tan brown vs natural brown (they seem to often send wrong color/item) but I think I’ll enjoy this color better so a good mistake!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Gifted from the hubby for my birthday: 
Dark beige Cassandra WOC with aged gold hardware ❤️


----------



## lana19

New Kate 99 in chevron. Lambskin is so amazing but I’m so afraid to handle it. Suprised that I love it more than Sunset at the moment.


----------



## SystarSystem

Have been thinking of getting the medium college in asphalt for over a year but the stores near me have not had it in stock.. till today..


----------



## MiaKing

Wah Wah said:


> New addition to my YSL family.



Beautiful family ❤ can you tell me model of the quilted black on the left bottom please?


----------



## Classy&Fab

Bloody Rose said:


> Sharing my recently purchased Cassandra top handle mini...



She is absolutely STUNNING! Complements you and your style perfectly. I love your dress, too -- WOW! Congrats on your new beauty ... enjoy!


----------



## me0wlola

SK_pochacco said:


> Ouch... I ordered the Toy Loulou, but it was the new model (with non adjustable strap)... I guess that I have to return it...
> View attachment 5063874


The saint Laurent in soho nyc has one left with the gold hardware and adjustable strap ! I tried it on a few days ago. But I ended up going for a different style. Just call them and be clear you want the adjustable strap model !


----------



## SK_pochacco

me0wlola said:


> The saint Laurent in soho nyc has one left with the gold hardware and adjustable strap ! I tried it on a few days ago. But I ended up going for a different style. Just call them and be clear you want the adjustable strap model !


Hi! I live in The Netherlands 
And yes, I did contact them, but they said that they made mistake on the description (it says adjustable strap) and that they only sell the new model. Only thing that I can do is returning it. And I did return it


----------



## Elena S

SK_pochacco said:


> Hi! I live in The Netherlands
> And yes, I did contact them, but they said that they made mistake on the description (it says adjustable strap) and that they only sell the new model. Only thing that I can do is returning it. And I did return it


I honestly don’t understand why YSL decided to change the strap design on this bag. Why would anyone prefer less versatility to more?


----------



## SK_pochacco

Elena S said:


> I honestly don’t understand why YSL decided to change the strap design on this bag. Why would anyone prefer less versatility to more?


So true! Also they increase the price! Makes no sense at all


----------



## beachbabe90

EJsMommy1 said:


> Gifted from the hubby for my birthday:
> Dark beige Cassandra WOC with aged gold hardware ❤
> 
> View attachment 5067558



I absolutely LOVE this bag!


----------



## SK_pochacco

I found one with adjustable strap in new condition pre-loved  (and at superb price)


----------



## couturequeen

Took my oldest bag out for a spin.


----------



## natjyl

Can anyone posts photos and experience if their bags has had dents similar to this? I purchased mine from matches fashion and I saw another girl here who had it severe after 7 months of use and got an exchange from SL directly. However I've only used mine twice since purchasing it in April (even if I used it everyday it's not supposed to look like this after 1 month). And matches fashion is trying to dispute that it's wear & tear.. I'm trying to gather as many evidence as I can that it's a manufacturing fault.


----------



## victoroliveira

My favorite tote!


----------



## cfrozal23

So these are my lovelies I’ve picked up in the last year.  I got both the Large and Medium collage preloved. And realized the medium was too small for my needs.. so sold it and no have a toy loulou on the way ‍♀️. But my love for YSL is growing.  Next on my list is a beige small puffer!


----------



## cfrozal23




----------



## Wah Wah

MiaKing said:


> Beautiful family ❤ can you tell me model of the quilted black on the left bottom please?


Vicky


----------



## Wah Wah

natjyl said:


> Can anyone posts photos and experience if their bags has had dents similar to this? I purchased mine from matches fashion and I saw another girl here who had it severe after 7 months of use and got an exchange from SL directly. However I've only used mine twice since purchasing it in April (even if I used it everyday it's not supposed to look like this after 1 month). And matches fashion is trying to dispute that it's wear & tear.. I'm trying to gather as many evidence as I can that it's a manufacturing fault.



I got the same issue when I received my bag from Saks.. haven’t even used it and saw the dents.  Probably because of the material.


----------



## averyyj

My beautiful new sac de jour  She's got the tiniest scuff but I think I'm just going to embrace it because of the smooth leather. In love!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This is my first ysl and deciding to keep or send it back. I have read so many mixed things about the medium college bag. It’s  when looking at the bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is my first ysl and deciding to keep or send it back. I have read so many mixed things about the medium college bag. It’s  when looking at the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093193


It’s beautiful!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is my first ysl and deciding to keep or send it back. I have read so many mixed things about the medium college bag. It’s  when looking at the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093193


Nice! What type of leather is this?


----------



## Moxisox

Out and about with my mini puffer in blanc vintage. This size and color reminds me of a dumpling IRL , so I call it my dumpling bag. Haha!


----------



## Butterfly7890

Moxisox said:


> Out and about with my mini puffer in blanc vintage. This size and color reminds me of a dumpling IRL , so I call it my dumpling bag. Haha!
> View attachment 5096296


I absolutely love this bag in this colour! The last time when I visited the store - this one stood out from the distance straight away due to the colour and I so wanted it, but still in two minds as I'm scared I won't be able to keep it nice and clean as I'm the most clumsy person ever  it's so nice though, enjoy! I'm sure you'll get loads of compliments for this bag as it stands out from distance


----------



## Moxisox

Butterfly7890 said:


> I absolutely love this bag in this colour! The last time when I visited the store - this one stood out from the distance straight away due to the colour and I so wanted it, but still in two minds as I'm scared I won't be able to keep it nice and clean as I'm the most clumsy person ever  it's so nice though, enjoy! I'm sure you'll get loads of compliments for this bag as it stands out from distance


Thank you! I was nervous about the color at first too, but did a few coats of carbon pro so it should hold up pretty well. I kept debating between this one and the dark beige. Both so pretty!


----------



## ErinFaulk

Birthday gift from the hubby!!
Cassandra Monogram Clasp in Grain de Poudre Embossed Leather


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Out and about with my mini puffer in blanc vintage. This size and color reminds me of a dumpling IRL , so I call it my dumpling bag. Haha!
> View attachment 5096296


Very beautiful!


----------



## natjyl

Wah Wah said:


> I got the same issue when I received my bag from Saks.. haven’t even used it and saw the dents.  Probably because of the material.


Yes - weird as some ysl stores will exchange it for free and some ysl stores will decline exchange stating it's just "normal" just depends on the SA you get I guess?


----------



## averagejoe

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is my first ysl and deciding to keep or send it back. I have read so many mixed things about the medium college bag. It’s  when looking at the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093193


I think you should keep it since you love the way it looks! Did you get it for a good price?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

HavPlenty said:


> Nice! What type of leather is this?


Sheepskin Matelasse Chevron


----------



## Jeepgurl76

averagejoe said:


> I think you should keep it since you love the way it looks! Did you get it for a good price?


Nonot really almost retail :/ bag is from 2018. 


Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is my first ysl and deciding to keep or send it back. I have read so many mixed things about the medium college bag. It’s  when looking at the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093193



Bag is beautiful but I sent it back. Now I see YSL is having price increases ugh. I sent it back as I was still undecided. Not sure why this is so difficult:/. I started looking at the bag in beige and thinking I want that color also but can only keep one. Black to me is timeless and classic but the beige is so pretty. I feel like the black would show less wear and tear possibly!

If I’m going to pay willingly almost retail for a bag I thought maybe I should just go into the store to look at other bags and a card holder or just order online. Now that I have seen this bag, felt it, tried it on and know my things will fit inside now it’s just deciding on the color. I can’t believe how the chain was so incredibly light weight!


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Very beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## HavPlenty

Butterfly7890 said:


> I absolutely love this bag in this colour! The last time when I visited the store - this one stood out from the distance straight away due to the colour and I so wanted it, but still in two minds as I'm scared I won't be able to keep it nice and clean as I'm the most clumsy person ever  it's so nice though, enjoy! I'm sure you'll get loads of compliments for this bag as it stands out from distance


Agree. This color is absolutely stunning in real life in both gold and silver hw.


----------



## cfrozal23

Here is my newest purchase!  Toy Loulou in black with silver hardware. Although she’s likely the smallest bag I’ve had in 20 years. I’m loving her so far!


----------



## serendipity28

So, my bag came in super early. Bought it at Neimans for their GC event, it was backordered and wasn't supposed to be shipped out until August - but received it a couple of days ago. What a great surprise! It's the small in Taupe. My heart was really set on the Dark Beige until I saw this one. It is a beautiful neutral and looks different depending on the lighting - a true taupe to dark latte to a caramel-y sort of color. And it really picks up the shine from the gold/brass HW.


----------



## Wah Wah

averagejoe said:


> I think you should keep it since you love the way it looks! Did you get it for a good price?


I bought it from saks online (USA) but I live in Canada... so it's a hassle. I don't think they will exchange with the products in Canada Saks.  They will ship the returned product back to USA. (At least when I bought from Saks online last time, the SA told me they will ship back the returned item.) USA promotions are different than Canada.. I did get it during the promo period (e.g. purchase $x retail and get $y off)..

I personally prefer to be in perfect condition when received the product.. chances are, after a few usage, it will turn like that..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

serendipity28 said:


> So, my bag came in super early. Bought it at Neimans for their GC event, it was backordered and wasn't supposed to be shipped out until August - but received it a couple of days ago. What a great surprise! It's the small in Taupe. My heart was really set on the Dark Beige until I saw this one. It is a beautiful neutral and looks different depending on the lighting - a true taupe to dark latte to a caramel-y sort of color. And it really picks up the shine from the gold/brass HW.
> 
> View attachment 5098092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098094


This is beautiful


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I’m debating between these 2  I’m so undecided which color :/


----------



## averagejoe

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I’m debating between these 2  I’m so undecided which color :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098397


Do you wear jewelry? If so, is it usually silver or gold?

Do you have black bags? Is your collection predominantly black, or lacking black bags?

Are you afraid of colour transfer from other clothes? Are you afraid of dirt and stains on your bag?

Your answers to these questions can guide you in your choice.


----------



## lucie_bur

Even the winter is gone


----------



## keishapie1973

Moxisox said:


> Out and about with my mini puffer in blanc vintage. This size and color reminds me of a dumpling IRL , so I call it my dumpling bag. Haha!
> View attachment 5096296


This bag is just gorgeous…


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Don’t judge me   So I bought this bag from Fashionphile but was undecided on color so I sent it back. I’m a Libra very indecisive! It’s a terrible flaw to have :/. I finally made a choice and chose black medium college. I’m picky about wear too! Anyway I bought it back from FP lol but it’s new and saved around $500.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Bag is from 2018 not sure if there was any issues that year. It’s mine now as I took the tag off

when the bag arrived again I kept thinking wow this bag is small I’m not sure. Bag looks small but In my opinion I feel like it holds quite a bit. Last two pics bag is packed and a side view.
In my bag:
LV agenda pocket cover
Victorine wallet
Toiletry 15 just FYI a toiletry 19 will not fit.
pouch for my ear buds. I have the larger iPhone that will fit in the back pocket in the back of the bag.


----------



## _vee

Received this beauty today, my first YSL! She got here super quick. I ordered on Monday at midnight during the sale, and she arrived from Italy to Canada today at 12PM  I was a little worried as the box that it shipped in was literally open, and very damaged. But she arrived in good condition 

Also, anyone know the best way to store this bag? I have stored it in the dust bag and tried to put the chain to the side.


----------



## step2005

Enveloppe WOC in pale pink. Love it!


----------



## MmeM124

My first YSL bag! Love it


----------



## MmeM124

Mod shot


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Medium College


----------



## natjyl

antonio_islander said:


> My Kate belt bag


How's your bag holding up???


----------



## CAcker01

My new YSL sunset bag in medium and the color is curry and I’m deeply in love


----------



## iskam.mnogo

CAcker01 said:


> My new YSL sunset bag in medium and the color is curry and I’m deeply in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109871
> View attachment 5109873
> View attachment 5109874


Your bag is gorgeous! Have you had any issues with the durability of the leather? How resilient is it to scratches and corner wear?


----------



## CAcker01

iskam.mnogo said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! Have you had any issues with the durability of the leather? How resilient is it to scratches and corner wear?



this color is to die for in real life!! i've only had the bag for four days and carried it once! i am pretty tough on my bags and specifically asked the CA for one i wouldn't be crying over quickly for scratches, etc. i took it to brunch and then to a crowded day party where people were bumping up against me and it was like a crowded club atmosphere and she made it home with no scratches! i will keep you updated on corner wear as i take her out more!


----------



## IntheOcean

CAcker01 said:


> My new YSL sunset bag in medium and the color is curry and I’m deeply in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109871
> View attachment 5109873
> View attachment 5109874


What a stunning shade of brown!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

CAcker01 said:


> this color is to die for in real life!! i've only had the bag for four days and carried it once! i am pretty tough on my bags and specifically asked the CA for one i wouldn't be crying over quickly for scratches, etc. i took it to brunch and then to a crowded day party where people were bumping up against me and it was like a crowded club atmosphere and she made it home with no scratches! i will keep you updated on corner wear as i take her out more!


Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## CAcker01

IntheOcean said:


> What a stunning shade of brown!



thanks!! it's so beautiful in person!



iskam.mnogo said:


> Thanks for the feedback!!



of course!!


----------



## mzc1221

Just ordered some bag inserts and chain for these babies! Can’t wait to transform the look into crossbody ❤️


----------



## _vee

mzc1221 said:


> Just ordered some bag inserts and chain for these babies! Can’t wait to transform the look into crossbody ❤
> View attachment 5113204


They’re so pretty!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Went to T.J.Maxx today since they just opened dressing rooms a few days ago. They also have a runway there and I found this bag and wallet


----------



## lilthai

Got my new Becky on a private sales.


----------



## _vee

I received this beauty today, I’m in love. Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Chain Wallet.

I ordered her online from Harrods for 1,885 CAD (customs/duties included). I believe on the YSL website, it costs $2,125 plus 13% tax, so $2,400 CAD. I ordered on Tuesday and she arrived from the UK this afternoon. She was packaged very well, and arrived in perfect condition. I sadly will be returning my Becky Double Zip Pouch in Quilted Lambskin that I had purchased during the YSL sale. The strap was too long for me as I’m only 5’3.


----------



## LCW884

I just received the Medium College Bag and Compact Zip around Wallet in Rouge Opyum. I love this color!!!


----------



## coolmelondew

_vee said:


> I received this beauty today, I’m in love. Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Chain Wallet.
> 
> I ordered her online from Harrods for 1,885 CAD (customs/duties included). I believe on the YSL website, it costs $2,125 plus 13% tax, so $2,400 CAD. I ordered on Tuesday and she arrived from the UK this afternoon. She was packaged very well, and arrived in perfect condition. I sadly will be returning my Becky Double Zip Pouch in Quilted Lambskin that I had purchased during the YSL sale. The strap was too long for me as I’m only 5’3.
> 
> View attachment 5114321
> 
> View attachment 5114322


Could you do a mod shot for the chain wallet when worn crossbody please? I love the look of this WOC but am hesitating to pull the trigger as the strap looks long and I am 5'2. thank you!


----------



## zowye

Got them at the recent YSL sale. Original ordered the large envelope pouch in Natural Ivory but the order got partially cancelled. Decided then to re-order after receiving the smaller one and feeling the leather  opten to instead get the larger one in black as well. Looking at the patterns of the quit diamond is similar to the ones in the Sade clutch bag( maybe it self-explains as they have also the same name), I could be wrong since I have yet to see it in person and have only seen pictures of the clutch bag. I decided to return the small one and keep the larger one, my intended use will be to have it as a clutch. It hits a compact wallet( about the size of a secrid wallet, mini iPhone 12,  lipstick, two set of keys( apartment and car keys), compact and has card spots. These pouches are part from the fall/winter 2020 Collection from what I read on the serial number and card. This is my first luxe designer purchase and wow the leather (lambskin)is so soft. I will need to check on the forum threads if there any suggestions for the care and maintance of YSL lambskin bags.


----------



## caley

My first ever YSL purchases! Had a great experience at the Ala Moana store. I think I’m addicted


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## averagejoe

Not a bag, but an SLG. Will replace my LV Pocket Organizer which is my every-day wallet with this new Saint Laurent. It matches my new Rive Gauche tote, too. Hope the logo doesn't rub off over time.



This is the tote I revealed on a different thread:


----------



## thundercloud

averagejoe said:


> Not a bag, but an SLG. Will replace my LV Pocket Organizer which is my every-day wallet with this new Saint Laurent. It matches my new Rive Gauche tote, too. Hope the logo doesn't rub off over time.
> View attachment 5117573
> 
> 
> This is the tote I revealed on a different thread:


Love that khaki green color!  Congrats on 2 lovely new additions!


----------



## ashah43

Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5116549


Looking to get my first YSL bag!! Love yours
Thinking of a toy LoulOu vs the WOC.. any options?


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Added a chunky gold chain to my all black toy Loulou.


----------



## coolmelondew

enjoying a sunny day out with my sac de jour


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My first YSL bag! I bought it while on vacation in Hawaii last week.


----------



## chocolateolive

Lambskin niki!


----------



## tinery9

After flip flopping so much between the uptown tote and sac de jour I finally settled on the sac de jour in grained opyum red. I love it and can’t wait to use it!!


----------



## OliveGreenEyes

My first Saint Laurent: a like-new 2017 WOC in New Red from Fashionphile. I love the pocket configuration on the older WOCs, with the single large pocket. She’s gorgeous! I’m 5’9”, and the drop on the chain is perfect.


----------



## c25519bg

I'm a sucker for black bags, as you can probably tell. I love my bags and use them as much as I can 

Shopping bag E/W in supple leather (black).
Sac De Jour baby in grained leather (black).


----------



## c25519bg

tinery9 said:


> After flip flopping so much between the uptown tote and sac de jour I finally settled on the sac de jour in grained opyum red. I love it and can’t wait to use it!!


That's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## mandaron

Does anyone have a small and medium loulou?- I’m interested in seeing side by side pictures. I can’t decide on size


----------



## DamierEbene

mandaron said:


> Does anyone have a small and medium loulou?- I’m interested in seeing side by side pictures. I can’t decide on size





 I am sorry this is a bad comparison picture I took when  I tried them in store. The one in the bag is a medium.
Generally, I‘d say the small is more versatile and can be worn crossbody. The medium looks a little strange on me crossbody.  Would only wear it double chain on the shoulder. I am 170cm. 
I will check if I can find a better pic later if nobody else chimes in.


----------



## HavPlenty

mandaron said:


> Does anyone have a small and medium loulou?- I’m interested in seeing side by side pictures. I can’t decide on size


 Medium in back. Small in front.


----------



## BlueCherry

HavPlenty said:


> Medium in back. Small in front.
> View attachment 5126604



Gorgeous collection


----------



## HavPlenty

BlueCherry said:


> Gorgeous collection


Thank you!


----------



## mandaron

DamierEbene said:


> View attachment 5126580
> 
> I am sorry this is a bad comparison picture I took when  I tried them in store. The one in the bag is a medium.
> Generally, I‘d say the small is more versatile and can be worn crossbody. The medium looks a little strange on me crossbody.  Would only wear it double chain on the shoulder. I am 170cm.
> I will check if I can find a better pic later if nobody else chimes in.


Thank you!!!


----------



## mandaron

HavPlenty said:


> Medium in back. Small in front.
> View attachment 5126604


Thank you!!! Do you prefer the small or medium?


----------



## mandaron

DamierEbene said:


> View attachment 5126580
> 
> I am sorry this is a bad comparison picture I took when  I tried them in store. The one in the bag is a medium.
> Generally, I‘d say the small is more versatile and can be worn crossbody. The medium looks a little strange on me crossbody.  Would only wear it double chain on the shoulder. I am 170cm.
> I will check if I can find a better pic later if nobody else chimes in.


I love the beige color


----------



## coolmelondew

HavPlenty said:


> Medium in back. Small in front.
> View attachment 5126604


love your collection


----------



## HavPlenty

mandaron said:


> Thank you!!! Do you prefer the small or medium?


For the regular LouLou I think I prefer the small just because it can be worn crossbody. Plus it transitions nicely from day to evening.


----------



## HavPlenty

DamierEbene said:


> View attachment 5126580
> 
> I am sorry this is a bad comparison picture I took when  I tried them in store. The one in the bag is a medium.
> Generally, I‘d say the small is more versatile and can be worn crossbody. The medium looks a little strange on me crossbody.  Would only wear it double chain on the shoulder. I am 170cm.
> I will check if I can find a better pic later if nobody else chimes in.


Love this! Is the small and medium the same beige color?


----------



## DamierEbene

HavPlenty said:


> Love this! Is the small and medium the same beige color?


Yes its the dark beige.


----------



## coolmelondew

my rive gauche tote


----------



## HavPlenty

coolmelondew said:


> my rive gauche tote
> 
> View attachment 5126881


So pretty! What are the dimensions? I have always wanted this for travel but it looked way too big for me. This one doesn't. I ended up settling for a longchamp canvas and leather bag with similar styling and color.


----------



## lucie_bur

My Cassandra medium crocodile. She is so stunning. I ordered YSL sac de jour last week, so I am very excited.


----------



## DamierEbene

Out for errands with Toy LouLou in new taupe


----------



## misskittee

DamierEbene said:


> Out for errands with Toy LouLou in new taupe
> View attachment 5136360


Loveeee the color!!


----------



## BagLadyT

My Mini Lou in dark beige came today! Shipping only took one day! This is my second one and now I want to collect all the colors, lol.


----------



## coolmelondew

Pool time with my Lou camera bag


----------



## starrynite_87

BagLadyT said:


> My Mini Lou in dark beige came today! Shipping only took one day! This is my second one and now I want to collect all the colors, lol.
> View attachment 5136859


This is current at the top of my wishlist


----------



## lvr4shoes

Has Saint Laurent stopped using serial numbers? I just got the  large chain wallet and there aren’t any numbers embossed in the bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

My new Becky woc came today! I love the dark green color. I’m trying not to buy anymore black or brown bags!


----------



## pandapitta

My all time favourite SDJ baby in fog.


----------



## _vee

Came home to this beauty today. Absolutely in love with the gold hardware. It’s stunning.


----------



## eggz716

May latest acquisitions


----------



## Brandon4268

Just got this last week! I have a Gucci Marmont bag that looks very similar but the leather on this loulou puffer is much superior


----------



## HavPlenty

eggz716 said:


> May latest acquisitions
> View attachment 5157906


I love this bag with the Chevron pattern. Is this the medium?


----------



## HavPlenty

Brandon4268 said:


> Just got this last week! I have a Gucci Marmont bag that looks very similar but the leather on this loulou puffer is much superior


Beautiful!


----------



## libishia

For some reason. I couldn't access my account for years. All of a sudden Google was able to show me the password I used for my Hotmail account. 

Don't ask. I even tried emailing Google and Hotmail to let me into my Hotmail account. Anyhow. 

I am currently in love with this saint Laurent bag Croc sunset bag from a seller apparently well know on IG. She has 14k following. 

I am still in so much fear and scared to buy as the buy comes at a hefty price. Can someone please help.me authenticate this bag. She said she will meet up to sell and will provide as many pictures to authenticate. She doesn't have a website. Her account is peekinmycloset.consignment


----------



## eggz716

HavPlenty said:


> I love this bag with the Chevron pattern. Is this the medium?


This is the large envelope bag! I just got off of fashionphile  which they still made the beige in all chevron still!


----------



## HavPlenty

eggz716 said:


> This is the large envelope bag! I just got off of fashionphile  which they still made the beige in all chevron still!


I had been watching Fashionphile for a medium but gave up and bought the puffer in dark beige when it came available. I would love to get one at the right price. Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## monkielinh1

My brand spankin' new lou camera bag in black and ghw. Very first YSL bag ever! Already put in an order for the taupe toy loulou!


----------



## rmelwani

Just got this Medium Cassandra bag! It’s my first designer purse too


----------



## _vee

rmelwani said:


> View attachment 5160223
> 
> Just got this Medium Cassandra bag! It’s my first designer purse too


Super pretty! Congrats


----------



## averagejoe

rmelwani said:


> View attachment 5160223
> 
> Just got this Medium Cassandra bag! It’s my first designer purse too


Wow! Great choice for your first designer purse. One of my favourite bags from YSL! So elegant and chic!


----------



## keishapie1973

rmelwani said:


> View attachment 5160223
> 
> Just got this Medium Cassandra bag! It’s my first designer purse too



Congrats!!! This is beautiful…


----------



## chaneljudy

just bought this beaut today! I might be exchange it for the silver hardware since i’ve heard the black hardware chips.


----------



## _vee

Took my beautiful YSL WOC to the mall today   I travelled light with just 2 of my favourite LV SLG’s. Love how this WOC can fit a lot of things.


----------



## Mandamanda

Bought this a couple of weekends ago at the YSL inside Nordstrom in NYC. I wanted the WOC but didn't like that the strap was too short to wear crossbody, so I opted for the small instead. I loved the mixed pattern.


----------



## Spy

lana19 said:


> New Kate 99 in chevron. Lambskin is so amazing but I’m so afraid to handle it. Suprised that I love it more than Sunset at the moment.
> View attachment 5067760


May I know how is your Kate 99 holding up?
I love the look of it but my local store does not have it in stock for me to have a feel. Thank you!


----------



## jlee81294

rmelwani said:


> View attachment 5160223
> 
> Just got this Medium Cassandra bag! It’s my first designer purse too


Congratulations!! This is GORGEOUS.


----------



## TinyB

Taking my new baby out to my backyard for a pic


----------



## _vee

Took this beauty to the mall today.


----------



## babypanda

chocolateolive said:


> Lambskin niki!


Hi there. Can you please comment on the wear and tear of this bag? I’m considering this same one  beautiful shade of red!


----------



## chocolateolive

babypanda said:


> Hi there. Can you please comment on the wear and tear of this bag? I’m considering this same one  beautiful shade of red!



Hi, it’s more delicate than the coated/shiny leather versions. 

As long as you spray a protectant on it though, you don’t have to baby it too much. 

I do think this bag looks amazing in lambskin!


----------



## babypanda

chocolateolive said:


> Hi, it’s more delicate than the coated/shiny leather versions.
> 
> As long as you spray a protectant on it though, you don’t have to baby it too much.
> 
> I do think this bag looks amazing in lambskin!


Thank you! What did you use to spray your bag please? I agree regarding the lambskin. It looks so lux!


----------



## victoroliveira

Just got my Sac Du Jour!


----------



## TinyB

This beauty arrived today . My bag collection is now completed or so I hope lol


----------



## mariliz11

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5203263
> 
> This beauty arrived today . My bag collection is now completed or so I hope lol


Love it! That exact same is the last on my wishlist and I'm in bag heaven too!


----------



## TinyB

mariliz11 said:


> Love it! That exact same is the last on my wishlist and I'm in bag heaven too!


That's awesome! Congrats to both of us  It's a great place to be


----------



## mariliz11

TinyB said:


> That's awesome! Congrats to both of us  It's a great place to be


It’s the toy size right? Do you think it can be worn with the strap shortened as a shoulder bag too or is it too small!


----------



## TinyB

mariliz11 said:


> It’s the toy size right? Do you think it can be worn with the strap shortened as a shoulder bag too or is it too small!


It's the toy puffer. I shorten the strap by tying it with a ribbon or tying knots on both ends of the chain


----------



## enui

My YSL shopping tote in taupe that I use for work! I love the elegant and understated look, though I’m a little concerned about the wear and tear. I’m not the most careful with my things, so I’m wondering if I should be looking for a sturdier bag for work…


----------



## RachelVerinder

Beautiful!

Please keep us posted about the wear and tear if you decide to use it as a workbag : I was considering this model in navy but was afraid of the thinness of the handles... 



enui said:


> My YSL shopping tote in taupe that I use for work! I love the elegant and understated look, though I’m a little concerned about the wear and tear. I’m not the most careful with my things, so I’m wondering if I should be looking for a sturdier bag for work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205299


----------



## enui

Thank you!
I’ve been using it as a work bag since July (2 months) and have tried to be as careful as possible. I learned a couple of things to be mindful about—

-Being careful not to scrape the corners into walls. The corners stick out a bit when I wear it, and I can see how it could potentially get really scuffed that way.

-The bag is thin and floppy, I use a bag organizer to maintain shape and prevent anything inside the bag from poking around.

-I try to avoid touching the heat-stamp when closing the top clasp since I heard it’s easy to rub off.

Otherwise the bag is just so pretty, lightweight, and comfortable on my shoulders, I really love it!




RachelVerinder said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Please keep us posted about the wear and tear if you decide to use it as a workbag : I was considering this model in navy but was afraid of the thinness of the handles...


----------



## IntheOcean

victoroliveira said:


> Just got my Sac Du Jour!
> 
> View attachment 5202184


Stunner of a bag! Congrats


----------



## RachelVerinder

The corners and the walls... Typically the kind of thing that would happen to me 
Thanks a lot for your feedback 

TE="enui, post: 34772838, member: 755218"]
Thank you!
I’ve been using it as a work bag since July (2 months) and have tried to be as careful as possible. I learned a couple of things to be mindful about—

-Being careful not to scrape the corners into walls. The corners stick out a bit when I wear it, and I can see how it could potentially get really scuffed that way.

-The bag is thin and floppy, I use a bag organizer to maintain shape and prevent anything inside the bag from poking around.

-I try to avoid touching the heat-stamp when closing the top clasp since I heard it’s easy to rub off.

Otherwise the bag is just so pretty, lightweight, and comfortable on my shoulders, I really love it!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## nsriva

My first luxury bag! Finally! The large wallet on chain. Can't wait to to use it!!


----------



## chocolateolive

babypanda said:


> Thank you! What did you use to spray your bag please? I agree regarding the lambskin. It looks so lux!



Collonil carbon pro waterproofing spray!


----------



## DS2006

My first YSL bag! Medium envelope in silver hardware. I looked and looked for a bag with silver hardware and love that YSL still has silver hardware on some of their bags. I wear mostly platinum and white gold jewelry, so I'd like to occasionally be able to match with my purse hw!


----------



## domates




----------



## Tatumlr

Just ordered this saint laurent tote and I’m so excited. Came out in 2019 and same style and size as the Rive Gauche. Let me know what you think! ✨


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Tatumlr said:


> Just ordered this saint laurent tote and I’m so excited. Came out in 2019 and same style and size as the Rive Gauche. Let me know what you think! ✨


I think it's beautiful. I love it! Congrats!


----------



## _vee

My first Saint Laurent SLG


----------



## _vee

domates said:


> View attachment 5208815


Beautiful collection!


----------



## _vee

My Saint Laurent collection


----------



## DamierEbene

_vee said:


> My Saint Laurent collection
> 
> View attachment 5211516


So beautifully arranged   
Can I ask you for the name of the color of your cardholder- is it dark beige or powder?


----------



## _vee

DamierEbene said:


> So beautifully arranged
> Can I ask you for the name of the color of your cardholder- is it dark beige or powder?


Thank you!   It’s in Dark Beige. The flash is making it look lighter like the Powder colour. This is without flash.


----------



## DamierEbene

_vee said:


> Thank you!   It’s in Dark Beige. The flash is making it look lighter like the Powder colour. This is without flash.
> View attachment 5211746


Thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

Tatumlr said:


> Just ordered this saint laurent tote and I’m so excited. Came out in 2019 and same style and size as the Rive Gauche. Let me know what you think! ✨


I would love this for travel. Looks so chic!


----------



## HavPlenty

_vee said:


> My first Saint Laurent SLG
> 
> View attachment 5211370


I love the ysl cardholders. Feels so good in my hand. I carry it even when I carry a wallet.


----------



## _vee

HavPlenty said:


> I love the ysl cardholders. Feels so good in my hand. I carry it even when I carry a wallet.


I love it !! I think I’ll do that too. I want it in black too


----------



## coolmelondew

my rive gauche tote, now a little slouchier


----------



## _vee

Out last night with this beauty


----------



## cocosapphire

_vee said:


> Out last night with this beauty
> 
> View attachment 5218472
> View attachment 5218473


I'm drooling, the pebbled black leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## cocosapphire

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5203263
> 
> This beauty arrived today . My bag collection is now completed or so I hope lol


Very nice Loulou,  the beautiful puffy quilted lambskin leather!  Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## cocosapphire

DS2006 said:


> My first YSL bag! Medium envelope in silver hardware. I looked and looked for a bag with silver hardware and love that YSL still has silver hardware on some of their bags. I wear mostly platinum and white gold jewelry, so I'd like to occasionally be able to match with my purse hw!
> 
> View attachment 5208337


Congrats on our first YSL!   Great choice, hope you're ecstatic about it.  The silver hardware is absolutely beautiful and of course the quilted pebbled leather is simply stunning!


----------



## _vee

cocosapphire said:


> I'm drooling, the pebbled black leather is so gorgeous!


I love it so much! It looks and feels so luxurious


----------



## _vee

Quick trip to the mall today


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Very much a fan of the grained leather. So much so that I had to do the mini lou camera bag twice!  So easy to wear, can be dressed up or down. I'm in love with these little bags!


----------



## shattrstar

Finally got around to taking photos of these two


----------



## _vee

shattrstar said:


> Finally got around to taking photos of these two
> View attachment 5218948


Beautiful!


----------



## serybrazil

My new to me YSL woc  I am a huge fan of YSL logo in black against ANY color, I had a white one 5 years ago and had to sell due to falling on financial hard times, I miss it so much and cant seem to find it but came across this one on FP and bought it right away


----------



## _vee

serybrazil said:


> My new to me YSL woc  I am a huge fan of YSL logo in black against ANY color, I had a white one 5 years ago and had to sell due to falling on financial hard times, I miss it so much and cant seem to find it but came across this one on FP and bought it right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219987


Beautiful


----------



## HarlemBagLady

serybrazil said:


> My new to me YSL woc  I am a huge fan of YSL logo in black against ANY color, I had a white one 5 years ago and had to sell due to falling on financial hard times, I miss it so much and cant seem to find it but came across this one on FP and bought it right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219987



Wow!!! I’ve never seen this.  Where did you get it?


----------



## soliva97

domates said:


> View attachment 5208815


beautiful bags!! how would you say the chains/ logo on your Small Loulou have held up? any chipping? Thank you!


----------



## serybrazil

HarlemBagLady said:


> Wow!!! I’ve never seen this.  Where did you get it?



I found it on Fashionphile just randomly browsing, these were from 'circa' 2015-2018 I believe  I had one in white but sold it and cant seem to find it anymore


----------



## Cherri254

Hi all!
I am new here and I cannot creat a new thread so I have to ask this under existing threads, Sorry.
I just bought a YSL monogram chain wallet in store today, and the SA didn’t ask me to check the bag in store, it’s my first time purchasing high end brand so I didn’t know to check.
After I went home I find this scratch on the leather and the stitching is kinda weird too!
I want to return and get a refund. I don’t want to buy other stuff from this brand anymore. On the receipt it said YSL will only return in store credit.
Is there anyway to get an actual refund? What do I need to say to the SA or the store manager ?
Can someone with experience teach me PLEASE! I’m stressing out right now!


----------



## mariliz11

YSL family with new member


----------



## ccluver0416

perfect bag for fall! love the rich brown and the houndstooth tweed


----------



## MonAmie

My go to-bag for travelling.
I love it!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Cherri254 said:


> Hi all!
> I am new here and I cannot creat a new thread so I have to ask this under existing threads, Sorry.
> I just bought a YSL monogram chain wallet in store today, and the SA didn’t ask me to check the bag in store, it’s my first time purchasing high end brand so I didn’t know to check.
> After I went home I find this scratch on the leather and the stitching is kinda weird too!
> I want to return and get a refund. I don’t want to buy other stuff from this brand anymore. On the receipt it said YSL will only return in store credit.
> Is there anyway to get an actual refund? What do I need to say to the SA or the store manager ?
> Can someone with experience teach me PLEASE! I’m stressing out right now!


Your disgust is understandable.  Bags that aren't perfect do happen unfortunately.  I would emphasize how devastated you are.  It was your first designer bag, you saved up for a long time, couldn't wait to get it, SL is your dream, you were so excited, didn't even think to check the bag.  Now you're in complete despair and have lost faith.  Good luck.


----------



## originalheather

Just picked up my first YSL today!


----------



## HavPlenty

MonAmie said:


> View attachment 5224988
> 
> My go to-bag for travelling.
> I love it!


Is this the large? How long have you had it? Looks nice with your jacket and sunnies.


----------



## MonAmie

HavPlenty said:


> Is this the large? How long have you had it? Looks nice with your jacket and sunnies.



Thank you!
Yes, it’s the large. I’ve had it for two years in December and use it a lot


----------



## HavPlenty

MonAmie said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, it’s the large. I’ve had it for two years in December and use it a lot


That is amazing! I bet it is nice for travel. I have the medium in that color combo and almost sold it. So glad I didn't because now I really enjoy carrying it.


----------



## Tatze

step2005 said:


> Enveloppe WOC in pale pink. Love it!



Oh wow, what a beautiful bag and color ! Does anyone know, if this pale pink is also available for the Mini Loulou camera bag ? This would be my absolute dream ; - )  Hello btw - I am new to Saint Laurent, didn´t have an eye on this brand until now. Saw some pictures of the Mini Loulou and red the comments - this seams to be the perfect out-in-town bag for day and night ; - ))) And the leather seams to be very durable - can you compare it with caviar from Chanel ? Sorry for this maybe stupid question !!!

Thanks for an answer ; - )))


----------



## step2005

Tatze said:


> Oh wow, what a beautiful bag and color ! Does anyone know, if this pale pink is also available for the Mini Loulou camera bag ? This would be my absolute dream ; - )  Hello btw - I am new to Saint Laurent, didn´t have an eye on this brand until now. Saw some pictures of the Mini Loulou and red the comments - this seams to be the perfect out-in-town bag for day and night ; - ))) And the leather seams to be very durable - can you compare it with caviar from Chanel ? Sorry for this maybe stupid question !!!
> 
> Thanks for an answer ; - )))


Hi there, I don’t know if they made a mini Loulou in that pink but here’s the tag if you want to call around. Last summer I had to call a few store before finding it at the Soho boutique.
In my opinion YSL caviar is amazing: looks great, carefree, so durable and good pricepoint. No color transfer yet even though I wear a lot of dark.
I love my Chanel caviar (jumbo, WOC, cardholder, all black) but they feel more delicate. Actually my Chanel WOC and cardholder started showing some wear after about a year of consistent usage…


----------



## Tatze

step2005 said:


> Hi there, I don’t know if they made a mini Loulou in that pink but here’s the tag if you want to call around. Last summer I had to call a few store before finding it at the Soho boutique.
> In my opinion YSL caviar is amazing: looks great, carefree, so durable and good pricepoint. No color transfer yet even though I wear a lot of dark.
> I love my Chanel caviar (jumbo, WOC, cardholder, all black) but they feel more delicate. Actually my Chanel WOC and cardholder started showing some wear after about a year of consistent usage…



Great, thanks very much for your fast reply!
I will go searching for this color and when I will be in Berlin next month, I will visit Saint Laurent to have a look at the bag! 

Will keep you updated ; - )))


----------



## mariliz11

Loving the softness of the puffy Loulou


----------



## famouslyme

YSL at brunch. Love love love the WOC.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mariliz11 said:


> Loving the softness of the puffy Loulou
> View attachment 5229786


Gorgeous! Does it fit a lot ?


----------



## mariliz11

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous! Does it fit a lot ?


Yes it’s quite spacious! And I prefer it to the normal loulou that has two separate compartments to be honest


----------



## bbcerisette66

mariliz11 said:


> Yes it’s quite spacious! And I prefer it to the normal loulou that has two separate compartments to be honest


Thank you so much for your answer. 
your bag is stunning


----------



## Hachikoorias

mariliz11 said:


> Loving the softness of the puffy Loulou
> View attachment 5229786


I am looking to buy this bag too. Is it easily scratched?


----------



## mariliz11

Hachikoorias said:


> I am looking to buy this bag too. Is it easily scratched?


It’s quite new for me so I’m still careful with it but from YT and online reviews it is quite durable even thought it is lambskin


----------



## Ashykay

DamierEbene said:


> Out for errands with Toy LouLou in new taupe
> View attachment 5136360


Love the toy LouLou! How are you finding it so far? I am considering it vs a Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket bag.


----------



## Litsa

My new black hardware toy puffer.


----------



## DamierEbene

Ashykay said:


> Love the toy LouLou! How are you finding it so far? I am considering it vs a Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket bag.


Hi there,
the LouLou is a great style….but I am currently considering the small LouLou since I find the Toy too small sometimes. It really just holds
-a key pouch, 
-cardholder, 
-mini packet of tissues 
-and a phone. 

My phone is in a plastic case and very hard to get in and out, when the bag is full.  I cant even fit my sunglasses on top of that
Color and leather are great! 

I think the fendi is a very different but also classic style… let us know how you decide.


----------



## Hachikoorias

Litsa said:


> My new black hardware toy puffer.
> View attachment 5231482


What fits inside? Sooo love the bag!


----------



## Litsa

Hachikoorias said:


> What fits inside? Sooo love the bag!


Actually, a lot since it’s basically an open pouch. I was carrying my iPhone  xs, LV key pouch, keys, card holder, tiny Purell hand sanitizer, travel size hand cream, lip balm, air pods and sunglasses. It fits slightly more than the toy loulou and without having to play Tetris.


----------



## Ashykay

DamierEbene said:


> Hi there,
> the LouLou is a great style….but I am currently considering the small LouLou since I find the Toy too small sometimes. It really just holds
> -a key pouch,
> -cardholder,
> -mini packet of tissues
> -and a phone.
> 
> My phone is in a plastic case and very hard to get in and out, when the bag is full.  I cant even fit my sunglasses on top of that
> Color and leather are great!
> 
> I think the fendi is a very different but also classic style… let us know how you decide.



Thanks so much! I have a mini Diana at the moment that I am using, so I can really only fit a cardholder, keys, lippy, tissues and phone type thing. So I suppose it won’t be toooo different. But I’ll look into the small size as well! Thanks again!


----------



## Coach Superfan

I just ordered a LOU in Dark Latte from Fashionphile. I can't tell for sure what shade this will actually look like since the two they have listed vary tremendously in pictures. Does anyone else own this bag? It is from 2019. (Both from FP are from that year) 
the first one below is the one I bought.


----------



## lucie_bur

My current collection of YSL bags and SLG´s. Still thinking about Manhattan or Sunset in lighter color .


----------



## iskam.mnogo

lucie_bur said:


> My current collection of YSL bags and SLG´s. Still thinking about Manhattan or Sunset in lighter color .
> View attachment 5233861
> View attachment 5233862


Could you share your thoughts on the medium (?) Loulou? How long have you had it? Does it have any signs of wear? I am debating getting the same one - black with SHW, but can’t decide whether to go with the small or medium. Thank you!!


----------



## mariliz11

iskam.mnogo said:


> Could you share your thoughts on the medium (?) Loulou? How long have you had it? Does it have any signs of wear? I am debating getting the same one - black with SHW, but can’t decide whether to go with the small or medium. Thank you!!


I have the medium Loulou with SHW too. Pretty durable even under rain. The reason I chose it over the small one was I wanted it as a more work/everyday bag and also with the chain doubled up the small looked too small for my size worn on the shoulder. The small however looks better worn crossbody. Hope this helps and anyone else can also contribute with their experience!


----------



## lucie_bur

iskam.mnogo said:


> Could you share your thoughts on the medium (?) Loulou? How long have you had it? Does it have any signs of wear? I am debating getting the same one - black with SHW, but can’t decide whether to go with the small or medium. Thank you!!



I've got LouLou medium only few weeks. I'll give a better review in about a month of daily use. I use her as a work/ school/ everyday bag and this size is just perfect. Only a laptop doesn't fit so I carry a laptop in a special bag. For now she is without signs of wear.
Highly recommend this size!  In my opinion small is too small... But if you want to wear it as a crossbody go for a small one.
 SHW is definitely much better. Gold hardware of my wallet is in poor condition, SHW is without signs of wear. 



mariliz11 said:


> I have the medium Loulou with SHW too. Pretty durable even under rain. The reason I chose it over the small one was I wanted it as a more work/everyday bag and also with the chain doubled up the small looked too small for my size worn on the shoulder. The small however looks better worn crossbody. Hope this helps and anyone else can also contribute with their experience!


 
Totally agree with this .


----------



## iskam.mnogo

mariliz11 said:


> I have the medium Loulou with SHW too. Pretty durable even under rain. The reason I chose it over the small one was I wanted it as a more work/everyday bag and also with the chain doubled up the small looked too small for my size worn on the shoulder. The small however looks better worn crossbody. Hope this helps and anyone else can also contribute with their experience!


Thank you!! May I ask you how long you've had the Loulou? I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

lucie_bur said:


> I've got LouLou medium only few weeks. I'll give a better review in about a month of daily use. I use her as a work/ school/ everyday bag and this size is just perfect. Only a laptop doesn't fit so I carry a laptop in a special bag. For now she is without signs of wear.
> Highly recommend this size!  In my opinion small is too small... But if you want to wear it as a crossbody go for a small one.
> SHW is definitely much better. Gold hardware of my wallet is in poor condition, SHW is without signs of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with this .


Thank you!! It's appreciated!


----------



## mariliz11

iskam.mnogo said:


> Thank you!! May I ask you how long you've had the Loulou? I appreciate the feedback!


About a year I think. Hardware is still in perfect condition. There is some minor creasing on the front flap but overall the shape is fine. I always store it stuffed and in the dustbag. Also I noticed the corners starting to wear a bit but I read that’s usual because of the leather being stretched there - I used a shoe polish to go over them and it’s fine now.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Just got my medium Niki from Saks gift card event. Logo leather cover seems okay to me . But the lower part of base a little bit flap of leather looks peeled off where the two seams meet (last pic)
Does anyone has this issue with niki
Or am i being too picky?


----------



## joheinous

I just received my small suede Loulou in Marine blue from the Saks gift card event last week. It came perfectly boxed and wrapped. There was muslin cloth wrapped around the handles, you can see a bit of it. I love the size and the color. It looks great with the rest of my Saint Laurent family.


----------



## lyxxx035

joheinous said:


> I just received my small suede Loulou in Marine blue from the Saks gift card event last week. It came perfectly boxed and wrapped. There was muslin cloth wrapped around the handles, you can see a bit of it. I love the size and the color. It looks great with the rest of my Saint Laurent family.
> 
> View attachment 5235140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235141


Beautiful bag! I have the Small Loulou in the same Deep Marine color but in their standard leather version. The suede looks gorgeous! Next on my list is the Small Kate, exact combo like yours. How do you like it?


----------



## joheinous

lyxxx035 said:


> Beautiful bag! I have the Small Loulou in the same Deep Marine color but in their standard leather version. The suede looks gorgeous! Next on my list is the Small Kate, exact combo like yours. How do you like it?


I would have probably bought the Loulou in marine leather if I had ever come across it. The small Kate is a wonderful "date" bag. It fits just enough and looks so smart. I find the stiff bags like the Kate and Cassandra are perfect in looks, but a little stiff to be used all of the time. It is a classic though, and I will never get tired of it. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## MeBagaholic

MeBagaholic said:


> Just got my medium Niki from Saks gift card event. Logo leather cover seems okay to me . But the lower part of base a little bit flap of leather looks peeled off where the two seams meet (last pic)
> Does anyone has this issue with niki
> Or am i being too picky?


Should i go to saks and get this looked at i feel it may peel more in future


----------



## MmeM124

MeBagaholic said:


> Should i go to saks and get this looked at i feel it may peel more in future


Yes - I wouldn't keep this bag


----------



## MeBagaholic

MmeM124 said:


> Yes - I wouldn't keep this bag


You think it will peel more or is there a diy that i can do at home?


----------



## IntheOcean

MeBagaholic said:


> Just got my medium Niki from Saks gift card event. Logo leather cover seems okay to me . But the lower part of base a little bit flap of leather looks peeled off where the two seams meet (last pic)
> Does anyone has this issue with niki
> Or am i being too picky?


It might be better to exchange it. I will probably peel off more with use. I mean, it's a new luxury bag, there shouldn't be any such imperfections. The only way to fix that would be with the use of glue or stitching, but you really shouldn't have to do that to a brand new item at that price point.

With that said, it's a really, really beautiful color!



joheinous said:


> I just received my small suede Loulou in Marine blue from the Saks gift card event last week. It came perfectly boxed and wrapped. There was muslin cloth wrapped around the handles, you can see a bit of it. I love the size and the color. It looks great with the rest of my Saint Laurent family.
> 
> View attachment 5235140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235141


Congrats, that LouLou is so, so lovely and a great addition to the family.


----------



## joheinous

IntheOcean said:


> It might be better to exchange it. I will probably peel off more with use. I mean, it's a new luxury bag, there shouldn't be any such imperfections. The only way to fix that would be with the use of glue or stitching, but you really shouldn't have to do that to a brand new item at that price point.
> 
> With that said, it's a really, really beautiful color!
> 
> Congrats, that LouLou is so, so lovely and a great addition to the family.


----------



## lalalandy

This is mine LouLou


----------



## lalalandy

Kate in suede  17-18” collections were so great!


----------



## eclecticorange

Just received my medium envelope bag, I ordered dark beige but received naturel dark :/ should I keep or try to return (my nearest NM is 100 miles away and I don't trust FedEx)? I do have a purse that's a similar color to dark beige, and I don't have any brown purses, so this would fill a void but it wasn't what I expected so I'm torn.


----------



## keishapie1973

eclecticorange said:


> Just received my medium envelope bag, I ordered dark beige but received naturel dark :/ should I keep or try to return (my nearest NM is 100 miles away and I don't trust FedEx)? I do have a purse that's a similar color to dark beige, and I don't have any brown purses, so this would fill a void but it wasn't what I expected so I'm torn.



This color is gorgeous…


----------



## Tatze

Tatze said:


> Great, thanks very much for your fast reply!
> I will go searching for this color and when I will be in Berlin next month, I will visit Saint Laurent to have a look at the bag!
> 
> Will keep you updated ; - )))



Good morning, just want to give an update: went to Berlin last weekend and checked out Saint Laurent store in KaDeWe. Have to say that I am very disappointed ; - ((( the leather of the Lou Mini camera bag looks like plastic to me .... and is far too shiny. The zipper didn´t open smoothly (it stuck) and the gold tone of the hardware looked kind of cheap to me. I am happy that I saw the bag in person, I am not going to buy it ..... please note, this is only my personal opinion, I don´t want to offend anyone. But maybe it will help other ladies ...


----------



## brnicutie

picked these two up from Ala Moana today


----------



## DamierEbene

eclecticorange said:


> Just received my medium envelope bag, I ordered dark beige but received naturel dark :/ should I keep or try to return (my nearest NM is 100 miles away and I don't trust FedEx)? I do have a purse that's a similar color to dark beige, and I don't have any brown purses, so this would fill a void but it wasn't what I expected so I'm torn.



Have you decided yet? I think the color is gorgeous…but personally I would go for dark beige or taupe.


----------



## DamierEbene

brnicutie said:


> picked these two up from Ala Moana today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240314


perfect combo…casual black and dressy beige! Can‘t go wrong with that.  
Did you also pay the old price?


----------



## brnicutie

DamierEbene said:


> perfect combo…casual black and dressy beige! Can‘t go wrong with that.
> Did you also pay the old price?


Yes, I got it for the old price plus 10% off, since I live in Hawaii.


----------



## DamierEbene

brnicutie said:


> Yes, I got it for the old price plus 10% off, since I live in Hawaii.


Haha Congrats! That is awesome! I don‘t know what I am more jealous of: your additional discount or that you live in Hawaii


----------



## brnicutie

DamierEbene said:


> Haha Congrats! That is awesome! I don‘t know what I am more jealous of: your additional discount or that you live in Hawaii


Thank you!  I can't wait to use the bags.


----------



## eclecticorange

DamierEbene said:


> Have you decided yet? I think the color is gorgeous…but personally I would go for dark beige or taupe.



I lost some sleep over this dilemma but the dark natural won me over. I love how the color shifts depending on the light and it complements my wardrobe surprisingly well. It's so beautiful. That being said, I'll probably get a WOC in dark beige to scratch that itch


----------



## DamierEbene

eclecticorange said:


> I lost some sleep over this dilemma but the dark natural won me over. I love how the color shifts depending on the light and it complements my wardrobe surprisingly well. It's so beautiful. That being said, I'll probably get a WOC in dark beige to scratch that itch


Happy for you! Congrats!
Your profile picture says it all
Gorgeous!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Black on black Kate with me for some much needed “me” time lol ❤️


----------



## couturequeen

Love my new nano SDJ!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Organized my closet today and finally snapped a pic of my YSL collection. My favorite designer by far!


----------



## kandicenicole

Working with her today


----------



## kw627

Starting my collection with the uptown compact wallet in mimosa yellow / grain de poudre 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5242660


----------



## pepperpotts24

My ysl essentials


----------



## mariliz11

Out and about with my small loulou puffer


----------



## lvr4shoes

Does anyone have the large or small leather shopper tote? I’m considering it for a work bag. How do you like it and is it holding up well?


----------



## aimworld

New CLUTCH ❤️


----------



## LL777

my new bag


----------



## DamierEbene

First time out and about today…


----------



## HavPlenty

DamierEbene said:


> First time out and about today…
> 
> View attachment 5246726


Oh my God. That looks so good! I am going to have to get myself a SL suede bag. The suede is just so beautiful. 

What size and what color is this? Stunning!


----------



## DamierEbene

HavPlenty said:


> Oh my God. That looks so good! I am going to have to get myself a SL suede bag. The suede is just so beautiful.
> 
> What size and what color is this? Stunning!


THANK YOU

Its the small puffer in cinnamon. I wanted this bag since I saw it last year in fall. When YSL.de put the price up from 1750€ to 2100€ beginning of November, THATS when I pulled the trigger and bought it for the old price from mytheresa. 

I want to cuddle it all the time, its SO soft!


----------



## DamierEbene

HAPPY FALL! And happy WEEKEND everyone!!!!!
I was running errands with my new LouLou again…the bag I didn’t know I needed.


----------



## dark unicorn

lvr4shoes said:


> Does anyone have the large or small leather shopper tote? I’m considering it for a work bag. How do you like it and is it holding up well?



Not sure about the smaller bags but I have the e/w shopping bag in black listed here: https://www.ysl.com/en-us/tote-bags...nt-e-w-in-supple-leather-600281CSV0J1000.html

I love this bag! It has a softer structure but holds my MacBook and all my essentials with ease plus it has held up so well and is much more understated than other options like the neverfull.


----------



## brnicutie

DamierEbene said:


> First time out and about today…
> 
> View attachment 5246726


Congrats! It looks great on you.


----------



## Tink99

Hi all! I’m just now venturing into YSL  from LV. I must say I am completely smitten with YSL!


----------



## Newbie2016

Tink99 said:


> Hi all! I’m just now venturing into YSL  from LV. I must say I am completely smitten with YSL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250355


Curious...what color is your middle (puffer) bag? Cute collection!


----------



## Tink99

Newbie2016 said:


> Curious...what color is your middle (puffer) bag? Cute collection!


Thank you! The puffer is in dark beige.


----------



## Newbie2016

Tink99 said:


> Thank you! The puffer is in dark beige.



I am getting one in the mini...I like how it looks in your picture!


----------



## mgrant

Made a few purchases yesterday at my local store: the 5 á 7 bag in smooth leather (as you can see I've already managed to crease the leather a little , the le monagramme wallet in smooth embossed leather for my husband (the leather is so nice in person), and a cute little leather bracelet. I don't typically like logo jewelry, but I thought it was understated and cute. Plus it was small enough to fit my wrist


----------



## keishapie1973

Tink99 said:


> Hi all! I’m just now venturing into YSL  from LV. I must say I am completely smitten with YSL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250355



I also came from LV and completely obsessed with YSL. What color is your LouLou on the right? Gorgeous collection…


----------



## Tink99

keishapie1973 said:


> I also came from LV and completely obsessed with YSL. What color is your LouLou on the right? Gorgeous collection…


Thank you! The LouLou is in Taupe. Definitely my favorite color of the 3! It is the perfect neutral color for me.


----------



## keishapie1973

Tink99 said:


> Thank you! The LouLou is in Taupe. Definitely my favorite color of the 3! It is the perfect neutral color for me.



That’s  what I was hoping. I ordered the small LouLou in taupe at Neiman’s last gift card event. It’s backordered until next year but I can’t wait to get it. That color is gorgeous and, I agree, the perfect neutral…


----------



## HavPlenty

Tink99 said:


> Thank you! The LouLou is in Taupe. Definitely my favorite color of the 3! It is the perfect neutral color for me.


It looks gray in your photo as does the dark beige. I have the puffer in dark beige and it can look cool or warm depending on the lighting. But definitely looks beige though. Lovely collection. You're off to a great start.


----------



## LL777

medium Loulou with silver hardware


----------



## HavPlenty

LL777 said:


> medium Loulou with silver hardware


My first Saint Laurent bag. Enjoy!


----------



## HavPlenty

LL777 said:


> my new bag


I've been carrying mine for the last 2 weeks or so. It is really hard to put down right now.


----------



## Tink99

keishapie1973 said:


> That’s  what I was hoping. I ordered the small LouLou in taupe at Neiman’s last gift card event. It’s backordered until next year but I can’t wait to get it. That color is gorgeous and, I agree, the perfect neutral…


I hope she comes quickly for you!


----------



## idlehen

Just got my mini Lou. Nabbed this right before the price increase. I actually was debating about color for awhile but decided to go with classic black.


----------



## natjyl

Does anyone own the Kaia or Solferino?  Would love to see!


----------



## celestial8

I just purchased my first ever luxury bag — the Loulou in dark beige with gold toned metal, small size. I’m looking forward to sharing it here once it arrives.


----------



## Alebeth

celestial8 said:


> I just purchased my first ever luxury bag — the Loulou in dark beige with gold toned metal, small size. I’m looking forward to sharing it here once it arrives.


Congratulations! It is a classic bag in a beautiful color!


----------



## BagLadyT

Got this tiny green beauty in from Fashionphile. It was in excellent condition. I love the color!
(I’m sorry if I already posted this, I don’t think I did!)


----------



## Eva_x

Large sac de jour in crocodile embossed leather. I went for the men's bag as I wanted the extra room and I am obsessed


----------



## _vee

YSL WOC came shopping with me today


----------



## _vee

BagLadyT said:


> Got this tiny green beauty in from Fashionphile. It was in excellent condition. I love the color!
> (I’m sorry if I already posted this, I don’t think I did!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256261


So pretty!!


----------



## BagLadyT

_vee said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Rouge Niki


----------



## lvr4shoes

dark unicorn said:


> Not sure about the smaller bags but I have the e/w shopping bag in black listed here: https://www.ysl.com/en-us/tote-bags...nt-e-w-in-supple-leather-600281CSV0J1000.html
> 
> I love this bag! It has a softer structure but holds my MacBook and all my essentials with ease plus it has held up so well and is much more understated than other options like the neverfull.


Thanks for the feedback. I tried on the E/W and N/S since they are the same price . I’m a little torn but I will probably do the N/S.


----------



## autumn_gold

Got the Medium Lou Camera bag. Loved the gold and green combo so I went for it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

The Kate bag has been my companion the last few days.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5260657
> 
> The Kate bag has been my companion the last few days.


Kate is a classic! I want one in a fun color someday.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

bagaholicpnw said:


> Kate is a classic! I want one in a fun color someday.


The Kate bag does come in some nice colors.  I really like the dark beige with gold hardware and croc embossed versions too.


----------



## celestial8

Small Loulou in dark beige and gold toned hardware. I am in love.


----------



## Alebeth

celestial8 said:


> Small Loulou in dark beige and gold toned hardware. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 5262026


 Absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Panick purchase from Ssense at the old price of $1350 before they raise the price. Now I'm debating whether or not I should sell my mini lou...?


----------



## BagLadyT

Krystelle_S said:


> Panick purchase from Ssense at the old price of $1350 before they raise the price. Now I'm debating whether or not I should sell my mini lou...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262520



Is it the same color?


----------



## Krystelle_S

BagLadyT said:


> Is it the same color?


Mini lou is black and silver. So not exactly the same colors but similar.


----------



## BagLadyT

Krystelle_S said:


> Mini lou is black and silver. So not exactly the same colors but similar.



I love the mini lou. I feel like the chain strap can make the look lean either casual or dressy. I’d keep both!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Ssense got the better of me. It’s suede, it’s light colored and so impractical but way too beautiful to pass up. We will see if I keep it but can’t wait to see it in person


----------



## missarewa

My updated Saint Laurent mini collection


----------



## Burberrygal65

celestial8 said:


> Small Loulou in dark beige and gold toned hardware. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 5262026


Love this color! What is the wear and tear on this? I can’t seem to decide between medium and small!


----------



## han_xx

First YSL purchase, I am thrilled!


----------



## Ahardiva

My 30th birthday gift from me to me: YSL small LouLou in Blanc Vintage/Crema Soft:


----------



## Ahardiva

han_xx said:


> First YSL purchase, I am thrilled!



I love this! The envelope style is so lovely


----------



## bbcerisette66

Ahardiva said:


> My 30th birthday gift from me to me: YSL small LouLou in Blanc Vintage/Crema Soft:
> 
> View attachment 5278864


Lovely. White is the new black


----------



## sofffff_

Just received my mini loulou puffer in pink tweed  love it!! Anyone has the mini puffer in tweed too?


----------



## Miss World

sofffff_ said:


> Just received my mini loulou puffer in pink tweed  love it!! Anyone has the mini puffer in tweed too?
> 
> View attachment 5279506


oh my gosh, the puffer in tweed is so stunning! I think i like it even more than leather! Fabulous choice, congratulations!


----------



## purpledress

han_xx said:


> First YSL purchase, I am thrilled!



This clutch was my first YSL purchase as well! 



Ahardiva said:


> My 30th birthday gift from me to me: YSL small LouLou in Blanc Vintage/Crema Soft:
> 
> View attachment 5278864



So funny to see this post right after the black envelope clutch as this was my second YSL purchase. Awesome picks ladies!


----------



## mariliz11

After owning 3 black Saint Laurent bags it was time to add a lighter colored one to the collection: Kate in dark beige. 

Also this was an online order from ysl.com and they had the best and most complete gift wrapping than any other online retailer or physical store I’ve seen! Loved it!


----------



## osaraho

Hello ☺ I got my first brand new YSL bag. It‘s the loulou in small. I love it 
I noticed that the leather has some scars and wrinkles (you can see some of them in pic 2&3). Honestly, the wrinkles do not bother me, but the scars do. Would love to know if your bags look the same or if I should visit my YSL boutique. Maybe I‘m just too picky..


----------



## mariliz11

osaraho said:


> Hello ☺ I got my first brand new YSL bag. It‘s the loulou in small. I love it
> I noticed that the leather has some scars and wrinkles (you can see some of them in pic 2&3). Honestly, the wrinkles do not bother me, but the scars do. Would love to know if your bags look the same or if I should visit my YSL boutique. Maybe I‘m just too picky..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284030
> View attachment 5284032
> View attachment 5284033


The wrinkles are unavoidable after some time of use, but these look like scratches. For a brand new bag it's not normal and if it does bother you (for that price I would!) then you can try exchanging for one in better condition?


----------



## Da Nads

Just received mine yesterday! Fresh from the factory, wrapped! A virgin woohoo! But seriously, I never thought I would carry a white purse in my entire life. But I feel that at 48 ahem, 38 years old, I have now graduated and I now I am a lady! I feel so grown up, classy and elegant carrying this bag. This is from neimans in crema soft, medium with antique gold hardware


this was my first ysl bag that started the obsession! In the small size with gold hardware


and last but not least, my most worn ysl bag! In medium size with antique gold hardware. What’s left to say? Just a stunner


----------



## bagwhore808

BagLadyT said:


> Got this tiny green beauty in from Fashionphile. It was in excellent condition. I love the color!
> (I’m sorry if I already posted this, I don’t think I did!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256261


Love the color!


----------



## fadhlillah

Hi,
Sharing my 1st YSL bag
Small Loulou Red Legion GHW ❤
Happy new year to all


----------



## bagwhore808

fadhlillah said:


> Hi,
> Sharing my 1st YSL bag
> Small Loulou Red Legion GHW ❤
> Happy new year to all
> 
> View attachment 5284898


Such a pretty red!


----------



## Krystelle_S

My little YSL collection ❤ New year resolution is to try something other than black. Have my eye on a puffer in suede


----------



## lvr4shoes

shattrstar said:


> Finally got around to taking photos of these two
> View attachment 5218948


What’s the color of the puffer on the right?


----------



## Moxisox

Krystelle_S said:


> My little YSL collection ❤ New year resolution is to try something other than black. Have my eye on a puffer in suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288834


I love that you have all 3 metals though.


----------



## pearlgrass

Krystelle_S said:


> My little YSL collection ❤ New year resolution is to try something other than black. Have my eye on a puffer in suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288834



Love your collection! Yes, the Puffer is another great addition  I love my mini denim Puffer, such a casual everyday bag!


----------



## pearlgrass

fadhlillah said:


> Hi,
> Sharing my 1st YSL bag
> Small Loulou Red Legion GHW ❤
> Happy new year to all
> 
> View attachment 5284898



Congrats on your YSL Loulou! The *POP* color looks stunning on you


----------



## Alienza

I carried this during holiday. Even went hiking with it because I was too lazy to change to a backpack .  I must say I am surprise with its durability. It got rubbed against rocks, branches, etc and got snow and rain fell on it but there was no scratches or any other problems on the leather. One of my initial worries about this bag is that the stitching for the magnetic button might not be very strong so it will tear if I keep pulling the flap to open the bag. But to my surprise the stitching held up and the bag was not torn. Great quality


----------



## fadhlillah

bagwhore808 said:


> Such a pretty red!


Tq so much! ❤️


----------



## fadhlillah

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats on your YSL Loulou! The *POP* color looks stunning on you


Thanks!!


----------



## misskittee

Alienza said:


> I carried this during holiday. Even went hiking with it because I was too lazy to change to a backpack .  I must say I am surprise with its durability. It got rubbed against rocks, branches, etc and got snow and rain fell on it but there was no scratches or any other problems on the leather. One of my initial worries about this bag is that the stitching for the magnetic button might not be very strong so it will tear if I keep pulling the flap to open the bag. But to my surprise the stitching held up and the bag was not torn. Great quality


Love the Niki! What color is this?


----------



## Moxisox

This little beauty came today! Ordered from Farfetch to get the 10% off, and it actually shipped directly from the YSL boutique in Beverly Hills. Wanted to grab it before the next price increase.


----------



## Reese123

Moxisox, congratulations on your first purchase. It’s also my first purchase, do you plan on converting this to a wallet on chain?


----------



## keishapie1973

Moxisox said:


> This little beauty came today! Ordered from Farfetch to get the 10% off, and it actually shipped directly from the YSL boutique in Beverly Hills. Wanted to grab it before the next price increase.
> View attachment 5290991


Congrats!!! I have this little beauty too. They are such a great deal. I’m thinking about adding another color…


----------



## Moxisox

Reese123 said:


> Moxisox, do you plan on converting this to a wallet on chain?


Thank you! For now I plan to just keep it as is. I have a few other bags (Gucci/LV) that serve that purpose; but it does seem pretty easy to do if I change my mind in the future.



keishapie1973 said:


> Congrats!!! I have this little beauty too. They are such a great deal. I’m thinking about adding another color…


Thank you! I keep wanting to add a dark beige piece eventually. What colors are you looking at?


----------



## mariliz11

Updated Saint Laurent family with the addition of beige gold HW Kate


----------



## *Jenn*

Alienza said:


> I carried this during holiday. Even went hiking with it because I was too lazy to change to a backpack .  I must say I am surprise with its durability. It got rubbed against rocks, branches, etc and got snow and rain fell on it but there was no scratches or any other problems on the leather. One of my initial worries about this bag is that the stitching for the magnetic button might not be very strong so it will tear if I keep pulling the flap to open the bag. But to my surprise the stitching held up and the bag was not torn. Great quality




can you tell me what bag this is? i love the look of the leather!


----------



## acrid82

mariliz11 said:


> After owning 3 black Saint Laurent bags it was time to add a lighter colored one to the collection: Kate in dark beige.
> 
> Also this was an online order from ysl.com and they had the best and most complete gift wrapping than any other online retailer or physical store I’ve seen! Loved it!
> 
> View attachment 5282413



Love it! Is it the medium?


----------



## mariliz11

acrid82 said:


> Love it! Is it the medium?


Puffer and Kate are small, Loulou is medium. The small Kate without the tassel is a bit larger than the small with the tassel I believe


----------



## Alienza

misskittee said:


> Love the Niki! What color is this?


I think its Storm


----------



## Alienza

*Jenn* said:


> can you tell me what bag this is? i love the look of the leather!


Hi! Its medium Niki. The colour is storm.


----------



## Moxisox

My small YSL collection


----------



## keishapie1973

Moxisox said:


> My small YSL collection
> View attachment 5294489


Wow!!! Our collection is almost identical. Instead of the white puffer, I have a medium Nikki…


----------



## Moxisox

keishapie1973 said:


> Wow!!! Our collection is almost identical. Instead of the white puffer, I have a medium Nikki…


Nice! I’ve eyed a few dark blue Nikki’s with SHW. Great bags!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

My collection that I absolutely adore. Took them out to get a pic because I’m attempting a 2022 no buy…


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Large College


----------



## Moxisox

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection that I absolutely adore. Took them out to get a pic because I’m attempting a 2022 no buy…
> 
> View attachment 5297915


Wow, you’re right. We have a very similar YSL collection.


----------



## hlh0904

kandicenicole said:


> Working with her today
> 
> View attachment 5242461


I just got my first YSL bag. A black LouLou in Medium. I love it so much and I am obsessed by this bag. Loved it even more when it was delivered and saw it (AND FELT IT!) in my hands. Just the right amount of puff in a classic bag shape!


----------



## kate_cat

My first Saint Laurent bag has arrived!! Here’s a teaser! Any guesses?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

katie_kay_80 said:


> My first Saint Laurent bag has arrived!! Here’s a teaser! Any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 5306692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306693



A WOC?


----------



## kate_cat

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> A WOC?



Nope but it is a small cute item!


----------



## TinyB

katie_kay_80 said:


> Nope but it is a small cute item!


mini lou ?


----------



## kate_cat

So in love with this!


----------



## LaCam43

After much debate with myself here’s my first piece! Toy puffer! I thought I was going to leave the store with the small suede but I realized how big it was still for me! I loveeee it though it’s not my usually grained bag the puffy part of it just made me love it sooo much and how it’s perfect for my max pro and wallet and keys


----------



## kate_cat

LaCam43 said:


> After much debate with myself here’s my first piece! Toy puffer! I thought I was going to leave the store with the small suede but I realized how big it was still for me! I loveeee it though it’s not my usually grained bag the puffy part of it just made me love it sooo much and how it’s perfect for my max pro and wallet and keys



What a stunning bag!I had the Toy Loulou arrive today (see previous post) and it took me so long to decide  between what I bought and what you have!


----------



## LaCam43

katie_kay_80 said:


> What a stunning bag!I had the Toy Loulou arrive today (see previous post) and it took me so long to decide  between what I bought and what you have!



Gorgeous Loulou! What made you decide that one??? 

I chose the toy puffer coz how the SA showed me how I can tie the chain inside to make it shoulder bag coz I was bummed how the “small” was too big for my daily needs when I go out lol and it semi reminded me of the fendi beguette minus the embossed monogram hehe


----------



## kate_cat

LaCam43 said:


> Gorgeous Loulou! What made you decide that one???
> 
> I chose the toy puffer coz how the SA showed me how I can tie the chain inside to make it shoulder bag coz I was bummed how the “small” was too big for my daily needs when I go out lol and it semi reminded me of the fendi beguette minus the embossed monogram hehe



It was neck and neck and I went for the Loulou because I thought it was a little less edgy though I love edgy! It’s my first Saint Laurent as well although I am already thinking about adding a toy puffer it the small. I was nearly caught out with the small. I was a bit surprised at how big the small is until I saw it in the store. I assumed a toy would be tiny tiny!!

Also got it at a great price with a FarfetcH code and Quidco cashback and ended up paying just under £1k for I!


----------



## elisarodz

katie_kay_80 said:


> It was neck and neck and I went for the Loulou because I thought it was a little less edgy though I love edgy! It’s my first Saint Laurent as well although I am already thinking about adding a toy puffer it the small. I was nearly caught out with the small. I was a bit surprised at how big the small is until I saw it in the store. I assumed a toy would be tiny tiny!!
> 
> Also got it at a great price with a FarfetcH code and Quidco cashback and ended up paying just under £1k for I!



Do you still have that Farfetch code or was it a while ago? :o


----------



## kate_cat

elisarodz said:


> Do you still have that Farfetch code or was it a while ago? :o



I still have it. It’s SHOHET10YT I got it from Sophie Shohet YouTube channel. Works on Saint Laurent and I think she said it’s valid until the 28th. You’ll need to sign up with a new account for it to work.


----------



## elisarodz

katie_kay_80 said:


> I still have it. It’s SHOHET10YT I got it from Sophie Shohet YouTube channel. Works on Saint Laurent and I think she said it’s valid until the 28th. You’ll need to sign up with a new account for it to work.



Awesome!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## kate_cat

elisarodz said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you so much!



you’re welcome! I used it last Thursday and the bag arrived today. Never used Farfetch before so I’m really impressed and would definitely use them again. If you’re in the UK, go to Farfetch via Quidco and you get cashback on your final spend.


----------



## Chanellover2015

katie_kay_80 said:


> So in love with this!


Is yours with the adjustable strap? I’ve been looking online and I’ve only seen the one without it and I’d like to have the option of making it shorter.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

katie_kay_80 said:


> So in love with this!



Yay!  My exact same bag with the black hardware. Congrats!


----------



## elisarodz

katie_kay_80 said:


> you’re welcome! I used it last Thursday and the bag arrived today. Never used Farfetch before so I’m really impressed and would definitely use them again. If you’re in the UK, go to Farfetch via Quidco and you get cashback on your final spend.



I ended up finding the Toy/Mini Loulou a tad less expensive over on TESSABIT <- hopefully it comes good (never ordered from them, but I think they are aligned with Farfetch??) ! I'm so excited!  I got the black w/ silver hardware!


----------



## kate_cat

Chanellover2015 said:


> Is yours with the adjustable strap? I’ve been looking online and I’ve only seen the one without it and I’d like to have the option of making it shorter.



Yes they are which is great because I’m 5’8 and it’s not on the longest setting and it’s perfect!


----------



## sugarcherry

My cute denim puffer


----------



## peaches24

I’ve been drooling over the Niki bag


----------



## LaCam43

katie_kay_80 said:


> It was neck and neck and I went for the Loulou because I thought it was a little less edgy though I love edgy! It’s my first Saint Laurent as well although I am already thinking about adding a toy puffer it the small. I was nearly caught out with the small. I was a bit surprised at how big the small is until I saw it in the store. I assumed a toy would be tiny tiny!!
> 
> Also got it at a great price with a FarfetcH code and Quidco cashback and ended up paying just under £1k for I!



What?!!! That’s such a deal!! I believe they had a recent price increase? Last time I checked end of last year the toy puffer was about 1650  now it’s $1850usd and I didn’t realize the all black was $100 more  might look into FarfetcH then for a summer/light color bag!


----------



## kate_cat

LaCam43 said:


> What?!!! That’s such a deal!! I believe they had a recent price increase? Last time I checked end of last year the toy puffer was about 1650  now it’s $1850usd and I didn’t realize the all black was $100 more  might look into FarfetcH then for a summer/light color bag!



I heard a rumour that there’s another price rise soon.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My first time coming to the office this year and I brought this baby along with me. This was my Christmas gift to myself, matches perfectly with the shoes so I had to have it in the pic too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Niki in Fog going to Target this morning!


----------



## MJDaisy

Ahardiva said:


> My 30th birthday gift from me to me: YSL small LouLou in Blanc Vintage/Crema Soft:
> 
> View attachment 5278864



I have this exact loulou and love it. you look great with it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Niki in Fog going to Target this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310505


My Niki went to Target this morning too…


----------



## elisarodz

She’s here! ❤️


----------



## kate_cat

elisarodz said:


> She’s here! ❤



it’s so beautiful and light isn’t it? Mine had its first outing on a date night today!


----------



## elisarodz

katie_kay_80 said:


> it’s so beautiful and light isn’t it? Mine had its first outing on a date night today!



So cute! Yes, I am obsessed!


----------



## Slc9

Finally here  Purchased for my wedding and all the festivities this year.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Slc9 said:


> Finally here  Purchased for my wedding and all the festivities this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311773
> View attachment 5311774


Gorgeous and classy. I wish you an happy wedding !


----------



## micahanne

I’ve never bought any of my ysl bags full price.. I always get lucky with sale stuff and my SA at Woodbury outlet is amazing. But Was in Hawaii for vacation and had to stop by the store and got the le monogramme in canvas and leather. Fell in love with it and I tried to resist and get something lot less expensive. It ultimately went for this one. Well, they did have a 10% off in store, so I guess I still didn’t pay full price. SA said to use leather conditioner/protectant, any recs?


----------



## Slc9

bbcerisette66 said:


> Gorgeous and classy. I wish you an happy wedding !


Thank you


----------



## Mishella

My YSL Cassandra


----------



## christinagrim

Just added the medium Uptown tote bag to my collection and I am in love!!


----------



## Nonna1982

shattrstar said:


> Finally got around to taking photos of these two
> View attachment 5218948


Perfect can you updet color transfer with jeans. Do you spray it ?


----------



## karamcclure

keishapie1973 said:


> Rouge Niki
> View attachment 5260075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bag!  For my big Christmas gift this year I chose the medium Niki. It is the perfect size and feels classic while substantial enough for being my go to!


----------



## keishapie1973

Enjoy your new bag…


----------



## HavPlenty

micahanne said:


> I’ve never bought any of my ysl bags full price.. I always get lucky with sale stuff and my SA at Woodbury outlet is amazing. But Was in Hawaii for vacation and had to stop by the store and got the le monogramme in canvas and leather. Fell in love with it and I tried to resist and get something lot less expensive. It ultimately went for this one. Well, they did have a 10% off in store, so I guess I still didn’t pay full price. SA said to use leather conditioner/protectant, any recs?
> View attachment 5312696
> View attachment 5312697


Oh Wow this is different! I've never really paid attention to the monogram canvas bags by YSL. This looks very nice.


----------



## EverSoElusive

My first YSL. Gifted it to myself to celebrate my job promotion   Absolutely love the leather! Now I'm thinking about ordering the matching envelope wallet.


----------



## starlet51

EverSoElusive said:


> My first YSL. Gifted it to myself to celebrate my job promotion   Absolutely love the leather! Now I'm thinking about ordering the matching envelope wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5318405


This is stunning and congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## EverSoElusive

starlet51 said:


> This is stunning and congratulations on your promotion!




Thank you for your kind words


----------



## fifioonaa

Hi all, new to TPF here so thanks for letting me share! My first YSL back in 2016 from NYC boutique - wallet on chain. Most recent purchase in Vegas and a few other things  - mini cassandra


----------



## Olivia Penzey

EverSoElusive said:


> My first YSL. Gifted it to myself to celebrate my job promotion   Absolutely love the leather! Now I'm thinking about ordering the matching envelope wallet.



beautiful! I think she definitely wants the matching wallet.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Olivia Penzey said:


> beautiful! I think she definitely wants the matching wallet.



That would make a beautiful pair


----------



## Amwy39

Added 3 YSL beauties late last year.


----------



## ia0622

My first-ever Saint Laurent bag! The LouLou in Rouge Legion! ❤️❤️


----------



## nycgirl79

EverSoElusive said:


> My first YSL. Gifted it to myself to celebrate my job promotion   Absolutely love the leather! Now I'm thinking about ordering the matching envelope wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5318405



Beautiful bag! Enjoy it, and congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## bee0909

ia0622 said:


> My first-ever Saint Laurent bag! The LouLou in Rouge Legion! ❤❤



The colour is stunning. Im debating the toy LouLou in this colour or Black with silver hardware.


----------



## EverSoElusive

nycgirl79 said:


> Beautiful bag! Enjoy it, and congratulations on your promotion!



Thank you so much


----------



## hylia

Amwy39 said:


> Added 3 YSL beauties late last year.


Ohhhh such a pretty collection! Those are all in my ysl wishlist. But then again i have quite a large ysl wishlist hehe


----------



## Amwy39

hylia said:


> Ohhhh such a pretty collection! Those are all in my ysl wishlist. But then again i have quite a large ysl wishlist hehe


Thank you!  Me too.  I added more on my wishlist when I thought I was done.  Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## MBlanco7

Love these bags!


----------



## rosewang924

LOVE!!


----------



## girlhasbags

pritieinpink said:


> Just added the medium Uptown tote bag to my collection and I am in love!!


How do you like it? I’m looking to get one that is canvas with leather trim


----------



## girlhasbags

bagaholicpnw said:


> Ssense got the better of me. It’s suede, it’s light colored and so impractical but way too beautiful to pass up. We will see if I keep it but can’t wait to see it in person


I just scored the same bag. Got super lucky at the outlet one some how came in. Saved $500.00. I sprayed it with Apple care for suede


----------



## WinSailor

My first YSL bag! I‘m kicking myself for not getting into this brand sooner, lol.


----------



## rivergrl98

WinSailor said:


> My first YSL bag! I‘m kicking myself for not getting into this brand sooner, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328329


That's beautiful! Is that the stone grey color?


----------



## WinSailor

rivergrl98 said:


> That's beautiful! Is that the stone grey color?


Thank you! It is the stone grey color. The lighting in my bedroom isn’t very good.


----------



## coolmelondew

WinSailor said:


> My first YSL bag! I‘m kicking myself for not getting into this brand sooner, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328329


how pretty! does this grey more warm or cool tone?


----------



## rivergrl98

WinSailor said:


> Thank you! It is the stone grey color. The lighting in my bedroom isn’t very good.



I love it! I was debating between this color and black for the Monogram Leather Clutch. I went with the black which is beautiful, but this color is haunting me! It's just stunning.


----------



## deanomatter

My first YSL and wont be the last one     I broke the egg on YSL and see if I will be happy with this one without breaking the bank .. And I do loveee it ! And its so cute , beautiful , versatile …


----------



## bee0909

Love the clutch! I’ve ordered the dark beige and can’t wait for it to arrive! I was debating between that and the storm grey but the black is so classic … I might have to get another one


----------



## fuzishere

deanomatter said:


> My first YSL and wont be the last one     I broke the egg on YSL and see if I will be happy with this one without breaking the bank .. And I do loveee it ! And its so cute , beautiful , versatile …
> View attachment 5328759
> View attachment 5328760


Such a beauty!


----------



## WinSailor

coolmelondew said:


> how pretty! does this grey more warm or cool tone?


Thank you! I think it is more cool tone.


----------



## HavPlenty

WinSailor said:


> My first YSL bag! I‘m kicking myself for not getting into this brand sooner, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328329


This is gorgeous. What size?


----------



## HavPlenty

girlhasbags said:


> I just scored the same bag. Got super lucky at the outlet one some how came in. Saved $500.00. I sprayed it with Apple care for suede


Which outlet?


----------



## WinSailor

HavPlenty said:


> This is gorgeous. What size?


Thank you.  it’s the med. I thought I was going to get the large but the large seemed cumbersome and awkward on my frame.


----------



## coolmelondew

mid week with Lou Camera Bag


----------



## trizia.santi

My new (to me) Sac De Jour small with my Fendi Micro Monster Baguette


----------



## psypurse

YSL Sunset bag in medium ! I love this bag soooo much


----------



## christinagrim

girlhasbags said:


> How do you like it? I’m looking to get one that is canvas with leather trim


 I actually love it! the weight isn't bad at all and I love the two compartments inside! I definitely recommend!


----------



## girlhasbags

pritieinpink said:


> I actually love it! the weight isn't bad at all and I love the two compartments inside! I definitely recommend!


Thank you


----------



## JuiceBox

My new to me Lou camera bag in tweed! I love it! Managed to get a good deal pre owned.


----------



## Pole_rose

My new Kate medium in black with black HW. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Pole_rose

Loulou medium in crema soft with silver hardware! Have been wanting a classic loulou for years finally just did it! Anyone have experience with this color and preventing color transfer ? I almost got the black in black but I already have the Kate medium in this color way.


----------



## Ssssu

Toy Loulou SHW  this was gifted and I feel extremely grateful. She’s a perfect everyday bag for me and I appreciate the middle divider inside!


----------



## Moxisox

Pole_rose said:


> Loulou medium in crema soft with silver hardware! Have been wanting a classic loulou for years finally just did it! Anyone have experience with this color and preventing color transfer ? I almost got the black in black but I already have the Kate medium in this color way.


I have that same colorway in the mini puffer. I did 2 coats of carbon pro. Apple guarde would work too.


----------



## Pole_rose

Moxisox said:


> I have that same colorway in the mini puffer. I did 2 coats of carbon pro. Apple guarde would work too.


Thank you!


----------



## leoloo24

My first YSL and I’m in love! I just keep staring at her, but I admit I’m a little afraid to actually use her, lol


----------



## purpledress

Pole_rose said:


> Loulou medium in crema soft with silver hardware! Have been wanting a classic loulou for years finally just did it! Anyone have experience with this color and preventing color transfer ? I almost got the black in black but I already have the Kate medium in this color way.



I have the same bag  
I haven't taken it out yet but have sprayed with a couple of coats of Carbon Pro as well.


----------



## HavPlenty

Pole_rose said:


> Loulou medium in crema soft with silver hardware! Have been wanting a classic loulou for years finally just did it! Anyone have experience with this color and preventing color transfer ? I almost got the black in black but I already have the Kate medium in this color way.


Girl take that paper off so we can see the rest of it! Don't hide that beauty.


----------



## BagLadyT

My new clutch!


----------



## HavPlenty

BagLadyT said:


> My new clutch!
> View attachment 5340059


Love the color! So pretty!


----------



## BagLadyT

HavPlenty said:


> Love the color! So pretty!



Thank you! Me too, my first bag in this shade.


----------



## Pole_rose

HavPlenty said:


> Girl take that paper off so we can see the rest of it! Don't hide that beauty.


Sadly I sent her back after a few days of deliberation! The bag looked too big in white to me…. Maybe I’ll repurchase after I’ve thought about it a bit more ! Currently trying out the black/black color way, clearly this is my favorite since I already have a Kate in this color


----------



## acrid82

Pole_rose said:


> My new Kate medium in black with black HW. ❤❤❤



The black on black looks so frkn good and edgy, but still classy.  I'm debating wether to get one but another line/modell. I know it's personal preference but do you find the Kate medium "large", in the sense of its width?


----------



## EverSoElusive

With all these whispers about price increase, I decided to purchase the Monogram Small Envelope Wallet in Mixed Matelassé right away to match my clutch  Now I want something else to expand my collection


----------



## nannch

My first YSL purchase. I have been wanting a camera bag for so long. Originally wanted the Gucci Marmont, I went to try it on, and it didn’t spark much joy for me. Even I like the shape of it more.

I’m actually not a fan of YSL, but this Lou camera looks very classic for a camera bag. Can’t wait to take her out  

Apologize if the photo is too big, posting from a phone.


----------



## Pole_rose

Moxisox said:


> I love that you have all 3 metals though.


Agree! I need silver, it’s harder to find in a non- black bag which I already own too many of.


----------



## mellany4556

My one and only. Trying to decide on my next bag


----------



## Pole_rose

mellany4556 said:


> My one and only. Trying to decide on my next bag
> View attachment 5342786


Beauty! I have this in all black. I use her almost every day !


----------



## Pole_rose

acrid82 said:


> The black on black looks so frkn good and edgy, but still classy.  I'm debating wether to get one but another line/modell. I know it's personal preference but do you find the Kate medium "large", in the sense of its width?


I have the kate medium in all black and I love her so much. She is pretty narrow in terms of depth and just the right width for my frame. I’ve tried the loulou small and it’s too boxy on me. I have 2 loulou mediums and the width on those balances out the depth in my opinion. In terms of actual size the Kate medium holds just my essentials and not one thing more, so I wouldn’t go down to the small. The structure of it makes it so that you can fit less than you would think from looking at the bag from the outside.


----------



## sabisme

Hye everyone! Just got it recently


----------



## bbcerisette66

sabisme said:


> Hye everyone! Just got it recently


Could you please share pics wearing it and what fits inside. Thank you


----------



## sabisme

I am waiting for it to be delievered, will update u when it does


----------



## HavPlenty

Pole_rose said:


> Sadly I sent her back after a few days of deliberation! The bag looked too big in white to me…. Maybe I’ll repurchase after I’ve thought about it a bit more ! Currently trying out the black/black color way, clearly this is my favorite since I already have a Kate in this color


Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Moxisox

This little cutie came today! Holds a lot for how compact it is. Uptown card holder.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> This little cutie came today! Holds a lot for how compact it is. Uptown card holder.
> View attachment 5349239


Very nice!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Lou Camera bag!


----------



## mystic94

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5349247
> 
> Lou Camera bag!


Gorgeous! Love the raffia!!


----------



## Sibelle

I went to the Saint Laurent Boutique today and came back home with my very first YSL bag: The College medium in all black.
I actually wanted to get the Loulou, but this one is more practical for me and it also looks nicer in the black on black. Love it .


----------



## Moxisox

Sibelle said:


> I went to the Saint Laurent Boutique today and came back home with my very first YSL bag: The College medium in all black.
> I actually wanted to get the Loulou, but this one is more practical for me and it also looks nicer in the black on black. Love it .
> 
> View attachment 5350300


Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## mystic94

absolutely love the black on black it's so understated and gorgeous. congrats!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

I love the mini lou! I was happy to add this natural dark color to the group. Excuse the lighting.


----------



## HavPlenty

BagLadyT said:


> I love the mini lou! I was happy to add this natural dark color to the group. Excuse the lighting.
> View attachment 5357226
> View attachment 5357227


The mini Lou is so beautiful. Wish the Lou had the chain strap cause I love the size.  You have a nice collection.


----------



## BagLadyT

HavPlenty said:


> The mini Lou is so beautiful. Wish the Lou had the chain strap cause I love the size.  You have a nice collection.



I agree! I love the size of the Lou too.  I really appreciate the quality and price points of these bags. Thank you friend!


----------



## kittie.baba

I think I might get my first YSL today! I'm really liking the Lou medium for size wise but I have a very tiny frame... Anyone felt it looked to big/boxy?


----------



## MiaKing

Imo anything above small loulou looks too boxy/big for me and my taste. Same with college. I'm 5"8' 125 pounds. But I'm not a fan of big bags on small frames


----------



## Moxisox

kittie.baba said:


> I think I might get my first YSL today! I'm really liking the Lou medium for size wise but I have a very tiny frame... Anyone felt it looked to big/boxy?


I’ve seen many people regret getting the medium Loulou bc it’s so big that they don’t use it. The small Loulou is definitely more of an everyday bag size. If you have a small frame, the medium will look huge on you. If you’re wanting a big bag I would maybe go with a different style.


----------



## kittie.baba

Moxisox said:


> I’ve seen many people regret getting the medium Loulou bc it’s so big that they don’t use it. The small Loulou is definitely more of an everyday bag size. If you have a small frame, the medium will look huge on you. If you’re wanting a big bag I would maybe go with a different style.


Thanks so much! I had a feeling it was going to be too much. Looks like I'll be checking out the small instead!


----------



## HavPlenty

kittie.baba said:


> Thanks so much! I had a feeling it was going to be too much. Looks like I'll be checking out the small instead!


I have both medium and small. I don't think the medium is too big. It does look boxy when trying to wear it cross body but otherwise it looks fine to me.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Finally took a dive and got me this mini lou
Its so pretty now i want the tan one too


----------



## WinSailor

This is my first nude colored bag!


----------



## afcgirl

HavPlenty said:


> I have both medium and small. I don't think the medium is too big. It does look boxy when trying to wear it cross body but otherwise it looks fine to me.


I agree, I only have the small which I love but also want the medium for when I carry more.  I think the medium looks great on the shoulder, maybe even better than the small.


----------



## scaredycat

MeBagaholic said:


> Finally took a dive and got me this mini lou
> Its so pretty now i want the tan one too


Bag twins! I am a bit concerned about the tassel. I'm OCD with shapes and alignment.  I kept fiddling with the tassel to make sure it's not bent LOL. I think I need to chill out about it otherwise it will drive me crazy


----------



## keishapie1973

kittie.baba said:


> I think I might get my first YSL today! I'm really liking the Lou medium for size wise but I have a very tiny frame... Anyone felt it looked to big/boxy?


Since you mentioned that you have a very tiny frame, I’d check out the small. The medium bag can be overwhelming…


----------



## MeBagaholic

scaredycat said:


> Bag twins! I am a bit concerned about the tassel. I'm OCD with shapes and alignment.  I kept fiddling with the tassel to make sure it's not bent LOL. I think I need to chill out about it otherwise it will drive me crazy


Exactly! Enjoy the bag in good health ❤️


----------



## scaredycat

MeBagaholic said:


> Exactly! Enjoy the bag in good health ❤


You too dear!


----------



## scaredycat

My 2nd YSL - I’m selling LVs to move over to my new fave brand . Toy/mini puffer in beige (dark beige?). Love how light it is and how I can shorten the handle to carry it different ways.


----------



## Sassy

scaredycat said:


> My 2nd YSL - I’m selling LVs to move over to my new fave brand . Toy/mini puffer in beige (dark beige?). Love how light it is and how I can shorten the handle to carry it different ways.


Congrats! This looks great on you!


----------



## HavPlenty

scaredycat said:


> My 2nd YSL - I’m selling LVs to move over to my new fave brand . Toy/mini puffer in beige (dark beige?). Love how light it is and how I can shorten the handle to carry it different ways.


You must be tiny because that bag doesn't look like a mini on you. Looks great!


----------



## scaredycat

HavPlenty said:


> You must be tiny because that bag doesn't look like a mini on you. Looks great!





Sassy said:


> Congrats! This looks great on you!


Thank you both! I am pretty petite. I can't wait to add a bigger bag to my collection. This will be the tougher decision between small Loulou, Niki, Sunset or College. Hoping to visit a store when we're in Europe in April.


----------



## purpledress

Sibelle said:


> I went to the Saint Laurent Boutique today and came back home with my very first YSL bag: The College medium in all black.
> I actually wanted to get the Loulou, but this one is more practical for me and it also looks nicer in the black on black. Love it .
> 
> View attachment 5350300



I have been strongly considering this bag!! Would you mind taking a few more photos from other angles, pretty please?  And how do you find the chain quality? Does it look like it's in danger of any chipping?


----------



## Katey_

I need a new casual work bag and I’m one step away from buying the Niki medium in all black. I usually use a Dior book tote (too big for everyday use) or a Chanel boy bag (fiddly to open, chain is heavy). I’m loving the videos I’ve seen of the Niki, especially the size. Does anyone use it for an everyday work bag?


----------



## scaredycat

My mini Lou’s first day out ❤️


----------



## sabisme

Hey everyone! I got LouLou bag just a couple of days ago in Spain and while I was travelling unfortunately due to bag package (my bad  ) this bag got creased on the back, i have filled it in with paper and it opened up a little bit but still, please would you make any suggestions regarding this matter?? i have not worn it yet but it already feels wrinkled here and there, I guess this  bag has durability issues (((


----------



## Moxisox

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! I got LouLou bag just a couple of days ago in Spain and while I was travelling unfortunately due to bag package (my bad  ) this bag got creased on the back, i have filled it in with paper and it opened up a little bit but still, please would you make any suggestions regarding this matter?? i have not worn it yet but it already feels wrinkled here and there, I guess this  bag has durability issues (((


I think what you’re doing already with stuffing it, etc. is really the only thing you can do. With quilted leather (regardless of brand) if the bag is squished or bent it’ll crease as that’s the nature of leather.


----------



## HavPlenty

Getting ready for my spring travels.  Just arrived my new (to me) Saint Laurent Teddy Bucket Tote. I've had my eye on this ever since I saw it a year or so ago. Love that it comes with the removable leather pouch.


----------



## WinSailor

HavPlenty said:


> Getting ready for my spring travels.  Just arrived my new (to me) Saint Laurent Teddy Bucket Tote. I've had my eye on this ever since I saw it a year or so ago. Love that it comes with the removable leather pouch.



I love this for spring/summer, congrats on your new addition!


----------



## HavPlenty

WinSailor said:


> I love this for spring/summer, congrats on your new addition!


Thank you!


----------



## Sibelle

purpledress said:


> I have been strongly considering this bag!! Would you mind taking a few more photos from other angles, pretty please?  And how do you find the chain quality? Does it look like it's in danger of any chipping?


Here are a few more pictures of my bag from different angles. Hope that helps  .
For the chain I cannot really say anything about the quality yet as it´s brand new. The SA however said that it is prone to chipping and that this is *not* considered a defect. You have to keep that in mind when getting a bag with a black chain. 
I decided to get it nonetheless. It is such a beauty   .


----------



## purpledress

Sibelle said:


> Here are a few more pictures of my bag from different angles. Hope that helps  .
> For the chain I cannot really say anything about the quality yet as it´s brand new. The SA however said that it is prone to chipping and that this is *not* considered a defect. You have to keep that in mind when getting a bag with a black chain.
> I decided to get it nonetheless. It is such a beauty   .
> 
> View attachment 5368932
> View attachment 5368934
> View attachment 5368935


Gosh! She sure is a beauty!!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## sabisme

Le 5 a 7 bag in cream coolor, what do you think guys? I feel like black one looks more chic with the logo part which is central to this bag design more noticeable, although cream is perfect for sprint/summer time.


----------



## bagaholicpnw

sabisme said:


> Le 5 a 7 bag in cream coolor, what do you think guys? I feel like black one looks more chic with the logo part which is central to this bag design more noticeable, although cream is perfect for sprint/summer time.


I love this bag and it looks great with what you are wearing. Black is stunning too so just depends on what you already have and what you think you will wear the most. I personally would pick cream but it’s ultimately up to you!


----------



## poleneceline

Hi All! I'm considering getting a YSL bag as my first (and hopefully only) bag to break the 1000 dollar mark. When I went into the shop I really liked the YSL small loulou. I was just wondering about the durability. For those of you who have it, how has it held up so far? How long have you had it and what issues have you encountered? I would also love some care tips.


----------



## HavPlenty

sabisme said:


> Le 5 a 7 bag in cream coolor, what do you think guys? I feel like black one looks more chic with the logo part which is central to this bag design more noticeable, although cream is perfect for sprint/summer time.


Beautiful!


----------



## Luxlover13

Has anyone seen the kate in the new stone grey color? or know if they are going to come out with it?


----------



## jessgirlbby

Does anyone have the mini Cassandra (top handle) in fog? I see it on the website but have not seen the colour in person or on youtube!


----------



## popartist

Looks like my original post got lost in the corruption mishap, so I am re-sharing my new Monogram WOC that I picked up last week while I was in Barcelona!  Have some upcoming evening events, and I've been eyeing this WOC for awhile, but waited to get it on my trip since between base prices and taxes things are so much cheaper in the EU (over $600 saved on this).  It looks very classic, which was why I was attracted to it, and the size is great!


----------



## floflodoh

mellany4556 said:


> My one and only. Trying to decide on my next bag
> View attachment 5342786


Hi would you mind sharing the model of this bag please? It’s absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Seriously considering this new black and white hobo for spring/summer. is the shape too trendy though? I like my purchases to last at least a few seasons….


----------



## bagaholicpnw

bagaholicpnw said:


> Seriously considering this new black and white hobo for spring/summer. is the shape too trendy though? I like my purchases to last at least a few seasons….


----------



## HavPlenty

The overall shape is classic like the Gucci Jackie or even the St. Laurent Le 5. However, the cut out part is a bit trendy similar to the Givenchy cut out bags with the v instead of the u.


----------



## pauii

WinSailor said:


> This is my first nude colored bag!
> View attachment 5362483


Beautiful bag! May I ask how are you liking this bag, so far? Really considering this one.


----------



## TinyB

Love using this bag with cardigans, especially the flowy ones. I haven't been using it much since the weather has been hot here. Since today is a rainy day, I got reminded of how much I love this bag


----------



## HavPlenty

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5388278
> 
> Love using this bag with cardigans, especially the flowy ones. I haven't been using it much since the weather has been hot here. Since today is a rainy day, I got reminded of how much I love this bag


Is this the small envelope? It is super cute.


----------



## TinyB

HavPlenty said:


> Is this the small envelope? It is super cute.


Thank you  . Yes, it is the small envelope. Love this cutie. It goes with every outfits


----------



## desertchic

My new fuchsia WOC - so fun for spring/summer


----------



## Aaxoxo75

desertchic said:


> My new fuchsia WOC - so fun for spring/summer
> View attachment 5389060


Dying


----------



## Raaz

DamierEbene said:


> Out for errands with Toy LouLou in new taupe
> View attachment 5136360


Just got one in small today… how is the colour holding up? Does it work well with other colours? Thanks. Xx


----------



## desertchic

Snuck in this little cutie before the price increase  (now off to ban island)


----------



## Shann89

I got these cuties before the price increase


----------



## MeBagaholic

Shann89 said:


> I got these cuties before the price increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392480


Im deciding between toy loulou taupe or mini lou in that color above


----------



## MeBagaholic

Got my college bag today
Does anyone who has  college bag in general or this color have the side showing like a white portion thats not covered with leather? I circled it
Also did the chain weight become lighter on this style?
I have my small tri quilted envelope black bag and chain is heavy and more gold .
On this college bag chain is a bit lighter in weight and color is not shiny gold.
Is that how it is?
Or ysl changed it?


----------



## Mindysai

Received this beautiful medium envelope today! I ordered from Saks before the price increase and had actually chosen the color Dark Natural, but they had send me Dark Beige instead. Either way, when I opened my package I was smitten!  although it was the wrong color, this bag was wrapped beautifully in all the plastic and packaging so I knew it had not been touched yet! This color is also just to die for! Now I have a reason to get a small LouLou in the Dark Natural hehe


----------



## Sibelle

My last purchase is the envelope clutch also in the dark beige. It's gorgeous   !


----------



## 2cello

I was caught by the “buy it before the price increase” bug - even though this one only got a modest increase.  

Perfect size for a summer night out.


----------



## BagLadyT

desertchic said:


> My new fuchsia WOC - so fun for spring/summer
> View attachment 5389060



Bag twins!


----------



## myzhou

My new toy puffer couldn’t stop thinking about it after I got the small Lou Lou a year ago.


----------



## NySin

MeBagaholic said:


> Got my college bag today
> Does anyone who has  college bag in general or this color have the side showing like a white portion thats not covered with leather? I circled it
> Also did the chain weight become lighter on this style?
> I have my small tri quilted envelope black bag and chain is heavy and more gold .
> On this college bag chain is a bit lighter in weight and color is not shiny gold.
> Is that how it is?
> Or ysl changed it?


Hi ! I'm out with my college bag in black right now and I don't have any white portion showing, I'd say it's likely a defect.


----------



## MeBagaholic

NySin said:


> Hi ! I'm out with my college bag in black right now and I don't have any white portion showing, I'd say it's likely a defect.


I think im going to return


----------



## NySin

MeBagaholic said:


> I think im going to return


Maybe best, it's otherwise a great bag, I reach for it all the time, had it I think for 2 years now and still in great shape


----------



## rivergrl98

My new Monogram Flap Clutch in Stone Grey - bad picture, but the color is so beautiful. I love it!


----------



## _vee

rivergrl98 said:


> My new Monogram Flap Clutch in Stone Grey - bad picture, but the color is so beautiful. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399485


Love this colour and the silver hardware


----------



## Moxisox

I ordered the bill pouch from Bergdorf Goodman at the old price of $395.  So bummed that there’s a ton of deep scratching down 1 side of the logo. Back it goes. It was my first online order from them, so hoping it was a fluke. Ordered a second one today, and hopefully it’ll be in better condition.


----------



## scaredycat

I was in Spain last week and our hotel was right next to the Saint Laurent store. Of course I had to get something!  I was tempted by the caramel Niki in medium with gold hw, but held off since I just bought 2 bags recently. I ended up with this handy little beauty! I wanted to get two, the savings were huge!(over $300 since I’m from BC, Canada and we have 12% tax), but they only had black in silver and black in gold hw. From Barcelona, we went on to Paris and I immediately made use of my new clutch, here photobombing my hubby at the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Moxisox

scaredycat said:


> I was in Spain last week and our hotel was right next to the Saint Laurent store. Of course I had to get something!  I was tempted by the caramel Niki in medium with gold hw, but held off since I just bought 2 bags recently. I ended up with this handy little beauty! I wanted to get two, the savings were huge!(over $300 since I’m from BC, Canada and we have 12% tax), but they only had black in silver and black in gold hw. From Barcelona, we went on to Paris and I immediately made use of my new clutch, here photobombing my hubby at the Eiffel Tower.
> View attachment 5402291


What a great picture!!! I love that you snuck the clutch in the pic too. Haha. I have the same one, and it fits so much. Looks like you had a wonderful time. Enjoy!


----------



## scaredycat

Moxisox said:


> What a great picture!!! I love that you snuck the clutch in the pic too. Haha. I have the same one, and it fits so much. Looks like you had a wonderful time. Enjoy!


Thanks dear! We had several similar photobombing shots and when I asked which one he preferred, he said the one where your new clutch is most visible lol. It was hubby’s first time in Paris, and last time I was there was 2004, so was fun seeing it through his eyes.


----------



## Sibelle

scaredycat said:


> I was in Spain last week and our hotel was right next to the Saint Laurent store. Of course I had to get something!  I was tempted by the caramel Niki in medium with gold hw, but held off since I just bought 2 bags recently. I ended up with this handy little beauty! I wanted to get two, the savings were huge!(over $300 since I’m from BC, Canada and we have 12% tax), but they only had black in silver and black in gold hw. From Barcelona, we went on to Paris and I immediately made use of my new clutch, here photobombing my hubby at the Eiffel Tower.
> View attachment 5402291


Congrats on your gorgeous wristlet. It´s such a great piece! Your photo made me lol, such a happy picture with a nice background too .


----------



## bagwhore808

Moxisox said:


> I ordered the bill pouch from Bergdorf Goodman at the old price of $395.  So bummed that there’s a ton of deep scratching down 1 side of the logo. Back it goes. It was my first online order from them, so hoping it was a fluke. Ordered a second one today, and hopefully it’ll be in better condition.
> 
> View attachment 5401785
> View attachment 5401784


Just received this yestersay from my first Bergdorf purchase.  It was still the $475 price so I jumped on it and got 10% from Rakuten.  It was the last one and I believe it came from one of their physical stores.  It is perfect!  So hopefully the scratches on yours were a fluke.


----------



## Moxisox

bagwhore808 said:


> Just received this yestersay from my first Bergdorf purchase.  It was still the $475 price so I jumped on it and got 10% from Rakuten.  It was the last one and I believe it came from one of their physical stores.  It is perfect!  So hopefully the scratches on yours were a fluke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403348
> View attachment 5403349


Yours looks perfect! Thank you for sharing. Did yours ship from PA by any chance? Just curious as that’s where mine came from. The second one also shipped from PA, and should arrive Monday. Hopefully it’ll be in good condition.


----------



## bagwhore808

Moxisox said:


> Yours looks perfect! Thank you for sharing. Did yours ship from PA by any chance? Just curious as that’s where mine came from. The second one also shipped from PA, and should arrive Monday. Hopefully it’ll be in good condition.


Yes it did ship from PA.


----------



## Moxisox

bagwhore808 said:


> Yes it did ship from PA.


My second one just arrived and it’s perfect, and in new condition. I think the last one was a floor model or return.


----------



## rowy65

My new Mixed Matelasse clutch!  Super fast shipping from Farfetch!


----------



## Moxisox

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5405261
> 
> My new Mixed Matelasse clutch!  Super fast shipping from Farfetch!


Beautiful! That mixed matelasse pattern is so eye pleasing.  Were you able to use a 10% code, or is YSL still excluded?


----------



## rowy65

Moxisox said:


> Beautiful! That mixed matelasse pattern is so eye pleasing.  Were you able to use a 10% code, or is YSL still excluded?


Yes, I was able to use the 10%!!!


----------



## fuzishere

rowy65 said:


> Yes, I was able to use the 10%!!!


Can i ask which code you used? Love the clutch


----------



## rowy65

fuzishere said:


> Can i ask which code you used? Love the clutch





thanks!  I love it myself.  I’m a nurse practitioner so I was able to use a healthcare workers discount.  But I did see on YouTube, certain influencers offer discounts and farfetch offers you 1 as a first time buyer.  That’s the one advantage buying from Farfetch and not on the YSL website.  So it came with dustbag and box but no card.  Kudos though to Farfetch for offering discounts for healthcare workers!  Never had that happen for luxury purchases


----------



## fuzishere

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5405632
> 
> thanks!  I love it myself.  I’m a nurse practitioner so I was able to use a healthcare workers discount.  But I did see on YouTube, certain influencers offer discounts and farfetch offers you 1 as a first time buyer.  That’s the one advantage buying from Farfetch and not on the YSL website.  So it came with dustbag and box but no card.  Kudos though to Farfetch for offering discounts for healthcare workers!  Never had that happen for luxury purchases


That's amazing, more retailers should be honouring healthcare workers, you guys do such an amazing job!


----------



## rowy65

fuzishere said:


> That's amazing, more retailers should be honouring healthcare workers, you guys do such an amazing job!


Wow, thanks so much for that!


----------



## vastare

My new Clutch from Vitkac


----------



## hylia

Just got my small loulou in dark beige today and it’s actually my first ever luxe designer bag. Managed to get this before the price went up. This bag has been in my wishlist for the longest of time and I’ve always wanted it as my first designer bag, thought i’d get it a bit later as a birthday treat to myself but with the price hikes, what the heck, i’d just get an early self birthday treat haha!!

happy with my purchase! I’d be sleeping with the bag today lol


----------



## keishapie1973

hylia said:


> Just got my small loulou in dark beige today and it’s actually my first ever luxe designer bag. Managed to get this before the price went up. This bag has been in my wishlist for the longest of time and I’ve always wanted it as my first designer bag, thought i’d get it a bit later as a birthday treat to myself but with the price hikes, what the heck, i’d just get an early self birthday treat haha!!
> 
> happy with my purchase! I’d be sleeping with the bag today lol
> View attachment 5408360



It's gorgeous!!! Congrats…


----------



## waverly915

I just received my first Niki bag in Blanc vintage from the YSL website and I love it.  However, I am concerned with the trim on the back.  I circled it in the second pic.  Is this normal?  It just doesn't look like quality work to me.  Not only is the break in the trim super noticeable and lifting, but the edges of the trim in certain spots are very rough.  Any insight would be great!


----------



## keishapie1973

waverly915 said:


> I just received my first Niki bag in Blanc vintage from the YSL website and I love it.  However, I am concerned with the trim on the back.  I circled it in the second pic.  Is this normal?  It just doesn't look like quality work to me.  Not only is the break in the trim super noticeable and lifting, but the edges of the trim in certain spots are very rough.  Any insight would be great!



Yes, the break in the trim is normal. Beautiful bag…


----------



## keishapie1973

My small Lou from the fwrd sale has arrived. Here she is with her new family.


----------



## Sassy

keishapie1973 said:


> My small Lou from the fwrd sale has arrived. Here she is with her new family.
> 
> View attachment 5409234
> View attachment 5409236


Beautiful family, congrats!


----------



## bunnylooloo

What a gorgeous collection!! Love your choice of colours for each bag style.


----------



## deanomatter

My new to me Toy Loulou that I found on a 2nd hand store while on bizz trip to Milan .. She is one cute bag and got it for a good bargain .. Small scrath that I can paint it easily when Im home again tmrw


----------



## Caspin22

My first YSL, medium Niki, purchased at Crystals in Las Vegas this week. I am in love with her. I also got a Cassandre wallet, but I think I’m going to return it.  Def don’t love the wallet as much as I love the bag.


----------



## deanomatter

I love this Tote .. Its more subtle than all of my other bags and I kinda love it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just added this beauty to my collection!


----------



## Caspin22

Medium Puffer from Vitkac arrived last week. Sooooo soft.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Just picked up the Cassandre chain wallet. I am obsessed with the fuschia color! She is a beauty


----------



## mliLV

Just purchased this blue charron college medium from saks. In person, it’s blue with grey undertones.


----------



## Ebonynoir

I picked up this baby SDJ last week in UK. It's actually a dark blue colour but it's looks black.


----------



## pearlgrass

Cherries and wine said:


> Just picked up the Cassandre chain wallet. I am obsessed with the fuschia color! She is a beauty
> View attachment 5426785



GORGEOUS


----------



## pearlgrass

Ebonynoir said:


> I picked up this baby SDJ last week in UK. It's actually a dark blue colour but it's looks black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430726



Congrats on your new baby SDJ! Love how you dressed her up


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassy said:


> Beautiful family, congrats!





bunnylooloo said:


> What a gorgeous collection!! Love your choice of colours for each bag style.



Thank you…


----------



## marble19

My first YSL - the Cassandra mini top handle! Originally wanted the black but this colour was on sale on Farfetch so had to get it. I changed the strap to a gold chain.

Surprisingly heavier than I thought it would be. I can fit all my essentials in here luckily - was afraid it'll be too small.


----------



## Cherries and wine

pearlgrass said:


> GORGEOUS


Thank you! I’ve already taken her out a few times and she is the perfect size for essentials.


----------



## bbglo1

Got my first YSL bag, a Loulou puffer and I’m in love! I had a mini heart attack because I overlooked the description that said it was calfskin but thankfully, I received a lambskin bag.  I was torn between beige and this one but I really love the black on black.


----------



## TinyB

Wearing this bag again today. There are other bags I need to show some love to but I can't say no to this one lol


----------



## lyxxx035

I had the Kate in GHW on my wishlist for awhile but was waiting for a department store to have a % or $ off sale before purchasing (vs the GC events). Back in February I saw a post here on the forum about Kate bags on sale at Saks Off 5th and ordered it that same day, unsure what kind of condition I’d be receiving (if it was a return or had a defect since it was coming from Off 5th, etc). As luck would have it the bag arrived in immaculate condition IN A YSL BOX which we all know isn’t a given unless you buy from the boutique directly, the chains were wrapped and there was a hardware protector on the front logo. The bag was completely untouched, brand new and not a single flaw or imperfection. To make things even better, the bag was 22% off retail and I got another 10% off on top for buying through the Saks app… with tax I paid $1,500 (vs $1,990 for what it retailed at the time and $2,190 for what it retails today pre-tax). It was a great find and all the more reason I love this forum and purse loving friends!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

My latest purchases, clutch and bracelet


----------



## _vee

Rachyrach2k said:


> My latest purchases, clutch and bracelet
> View attachment 5443791


Congrats on your beautiful clutch and bracelet! I’m obsessed with their mixed matelasse leather.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

_vee said:


> Congrats on your beautiful clutch and bracelet! I’m obsessed with their mixed matelasse leather.



thank you so much! The mixed quilting is gorgeous and a bit different from the usual chevron quilting. Love it


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’m excited to share my recent purchase from Harrod’s.  As a backpack, this bag is purely for looks; the leather is very soft, it’s a small, not a mini size and needs to be handled carefully with clean hands. I’m fine with all of that; I generally prefer structured bags but I’m trying to add a little casual glam-chic to my bag collection.


----------



## ladymadame

One of my 3 beauties, perfect for work.


----------



## TheGoofyCat

YSL pouch purchased from FarFetch managed to find a coupon code and saved nearly £50


----------



## Swissmiss2000

MeBagaholic said:


> Finally took a dive and got me this mini lou
> Its so pretty now i want the tan one too


It’s lovely - I just bought the same bag and love it. However when I got it home, I noticed the chain on one side is twisted. As the chain can’t be removed, I can’t untwist it. Is yours ok?


----------



## keishapie1973

ladymadame said:


> One of my 3 beauties, perfect for work.
> 
> View attachment 5573185


What color is this? It’s gorgeous…


----------



## domates

She is finally here! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5575043
View attachment 5575043


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My only ysl - a near white clutch x


----------



## Fashion412

Love a good croc


----------



## kandicenicole

A little birthday gift (thanks mom!)


----------



## RosiePenners

Medium Niki, black on black crocodile - I love her.


----------



## TinyB

RosiePenners said:


> Medium Niki, black on black crocodile - I love her.
> 
> View attachment 5580308


Congrats! I love this bag especially in the mock croc version! Is the leather shiny in real life? On YSL website, the leather looks more matte whereas it's more shiny on other retail websites


----------



## RosiePenners

TinyB said:


> Congrats! I love this bag especially in the mock croc version! Is the leather shiny in real life? On YSL website, the leather looks more matte whereas it's more shiny on other retail websites


Thank you! It really does hold a lot, I’m wondering if I should get an organiser for it though? so it doesn’t sag?
It’s not super shiny (I don’t think I’d like it if it was) but maybe it’s the lighting that makes it look that way on some sites in the photos?


----------



## TinyB

RosiePenners said:


> Thank you! It really does hold a lot, I’m wondering if I should get an organiser for it though? so it doesn’t sag?
> It’s not super shiny (I don’t think I’d like it if it was) but maybe it’s the lighting that makes it look that way on some sites in the photos?


Thanks for answering my question! I've seen some well-used and slightly saggy Niki bags. Even so, the bag still looks good because it has a more relaxed vibe. I'm sure you'd get a lot of use out of this beauty


----------



## ashooz

My first Saint Laurent! Been wanting to replace my everyday bag which has been a Stella McCartney mini Falabella for years and love how this has a casual yet rebellious vibe that’s good for a mama with a preschooler. I recently purchased another Chanel bag that I intended to be my every day bag but I can’t seem to get comfortable with that given the aforementioned preschooler! Anyway, a little gift for me, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Moxisox

ashooz said:


> My first Saint Laurent! Been wanting to replace my everyday bag which has been a Stella McCartney mini Falabella for years and love how this has a casual yet rebellious vibe that’s good for a mama with a preschooler. I recently purchased another Chanel bag that I intended to be my every day bag but I can’t seem to get comfortable with that given the aforementioned preschooler! Anyway, a little gift for me, thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5583926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583927


Beautiful bag! Congrats!!


----------



## RosiePenners

Moxisox said:


> Beautiful bag! Congrats!!


Yes! Niki! Yes


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Went out for coffee with these beauties!


----------



## shelly76

bagwhore808 said:


> Just received this yestersay from my first Bergdorf purchase.  It was still the $475 price so I jumped on it and got 10% from Rakuten.  It was the last one and I believe it came from one of their physical stores.  It is perfect!  So hopefully the scratches on yours were a fluke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403348
> View attachment 5403349


I have this wallet and it is fast becoming my most favourite wallet that I’ve ever owned


----------



## callmefrizz

The Manhattan on her maiden voyage. Love how structured she is and the amount of stuff I can fit in her. Lightweight and very comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## Fashion412

Rediscovering my love of YSL again. First it was the croc sac de jour, now it’s the cute little uptown clutch (also in croc). Next up - I think I need a bag in the new honey color.


----------



## RosiePenners

Fashion412 said:


> Rediscovering my love of YSL again. First it was the croc sac de jour, now it’s the cute little uptown clutch (also in croc). Next up - I think I need a bag in the new honey color.
> 
> View attachment 5592677


I love the croc YSL pieces too. Just got a Niki and I’m in love all over again. Congrats on the new pieces.


----------



## clzclzclz

First YSL and copped the Cassandre WOC today at the Omotesando boutique. Wish this had a magnetic snap, but they had no sunsets and the price on this in Yen is just way too good. ($1300 USD with tax included.)

Customer service was a bit meh. But I came in knowing exactly what I wanted. Didn’t get offered to see the other floors, and that’s standard everywhere else I’ve been. Will try the Ginza store next time I think. They’re more showy on that side of town.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Taking my new Icare tote out for the first time.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Went a little crazy with my purchases as I was obsessed with green from a recent trip to France. Bought my first YSL bag (if you consider woc) and a zipped card holder. Saw another cardholder (bottom right) at another boutique and my husband got it for me and said I might as well collect em all 
Honestly i hope YSL will changed it's button closure to magnetic


----------



## RosiePenners

sandycps said:


> Went a little crazy with my purchases as I was obsessed with green from a recent trip to France. Bought my first YSL bag (if you consider woc) and a zipped card holder. Saw another cardholder (bottom right) at another boutique and my husband got it for me and said I might as well collect em all
> Honestly i hope YSL will changed it's button closure to magnetic
> 
> View attachment 5608801


I love this colour - congratulations!


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> My new YSL Kate Tassel bag in matte black croc embossed leather with antique silver hardware. The calfskin leather is so durable and scratch resistant.
> 
> I got Medium size and it fits a small wallet, keys, sunglasses, I phone, portable phone charger, make up and still has room for more items. Practical for day and night.
> 
> I loved this bag for years, glad I finally got it!


Hi!

How's your bag holding up after several years? Is there any tarnish on the tassel/hardware?


----------



## Cherries and wine

moi.shopaholic.dory said:


> Went a little crazy with my purchases as I was obsessed with green from a recent trip to France. Bought my first YSL bag (if you consider woc) and a zipped card holder. Saw another cardholder (bottom right) at another boutique and my husband got it for me and said I might as well collect em all
> Honestly i hope YSL will changed it's button closure to magnetic
> 
> View attachment 5608801


Gorgeous color! Now I’m considering purchasing something in this color.


----------



## xbabii

Got this beauty in the mail today


----------



## Tocade85

Hello,

Does some of you having a Sade bag ? Do you have photo of it ? Do you thing it's a good basic bag ?

(excuse my english, i'm French and I haven't practice english since... 15 years ?! So, you can understand that I've two defect : i'm french and now i'm old lol)


----------



## Cherries and wine

I got this cute wallet on chain! I was planning on buying the beautiful sage color, but then I saw this turquoise color at Neiman Marcus and absolutely loved it. Plus I saved $100 because they hadn’t updated the tag with the higher price yet and agreed to honor the price on the tag. I think this will be a fun one for fall/winter!


----------



## Mmichael

MahoganyQT said:


> Taking my new Icare tote out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5607922


Congratulations on your beautiful handbag! This is my next handbag purchase and I would love to hear how your are liking yours.


----------



## Tina1010

My Birthday present this year! Looking forward to using this beauty as my everyday bag.  I have been wanting this for a long time and just love the edgy vibe of this bag! The only thing I would change is if the chain could be adjustable, as it's slightly too long for me.

Does it need to be regularly conditioned at all?


----------



## Cherries and wine

Tina1010 said:


> My Birthday present this year! Looking forward to using this beauty as my everyday bag.  I have been wanting this for a long time and just love the edgy vibe of this bag! The only thing I would change is if the chain could be adjustable, as it's slightly too long for me.
> 
> Does it need to be regularly conditioned at all?
> View attachment 5624638


Love it! That will probably be my next YSL purchase, but I’m waiting until next year before I buy any new bags.


----------



## Tina1010

Cherries and wine said:


> Love it! That will probably be my next YSL purchase, but I’m waiting until next year before I buy any new bags.


Awesome! Just fyi, a few members here reported that the prices are going up very soon.  Not sure if it will impact this bag though.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Tina1010 said:


> Awesome! Just fyi, a few members here reported that the prices are going up very soon.  Not sure if it will impact this bag though.


It seems like prices are constantly increasing across all the brands now. Not good for my wallet lol. I just bought the medium envelope bag in sage. This was the other bag I was considering. They are both so pretty!


----------



## NySin

Tina1010 said:


> My Birthday present this year! Looking forward to using this beauty as my everyday bag.  I have been wanting this for a long time and just love the edgy vibe of this bag! The only thing I would change is if the chain could be adjustable, as it's slightly too long for me.
> 
> Does it need to be regularly conditioned at all?
> View attachment 5624638


I just conditioned it after 2 and half years of use  it's a very sturdy bag. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## baghagg

My two latest YSL acquisitions.  The wallet is lambskin and so luxe/the medium Kate bag chain strap is devine!


----------



## Cherries and wine

baghagg said:


> My two latest YSL acquisitions.  The wallet is lambskin and so luxe/the medium Kate bag chain strap is devine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627460
> 
> View attachment 5627447
> View attachment 5627449
> View attachment 5627450
> View attachment 5627461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627448
> View attachment 5627466


Love both of them! I haven’t seen the wallet before. Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Tibitibi

Yesterday i bought a ysl cassandre phone holder bag in black. but i have a question : is the ysl bag should come with year card or care card ? Because i only get the receipt from my SA . This is my first ysl, so i have no idea. Thanks


----------



## brnicutie

I took my envelope with me to the mall today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

brnicutie said:


> I took my envelope with me to the mall today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628540
> View attachment 5628543


She is gorgeous


----------



## brnicutie

bbcerisette66 said:


> She is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## eleanorinysl

Already posted in the niki thread! But I got my first niki and I’m loving it


----------



## spankiefrankie

Taking my medium envelope in fog for a ride.


----------



## BettyLouboo

The June box bag!


----------



## redwings

My almost everyday casual bag - 5 years old, a tad scuffed from being taken everywhere and placed anywhere but I love it to bits.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

First day out! Happy Friday!


----------



## Cherries and wine

jay_que_lyn said:


> First day out! Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5631574


Gorgeous! That really is one of my favorite bags now. I have it in sage and I’m loving this color too.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I am so happy and thrilled with my YSL purchase and I had the best experience in the boutique! The SA was so patience I was trying a few other models like loulou/ envelope/ sunset and decided this was the coolest, prettiest of them all in terms of aesthetic and practicality as it was light as well & seems to fit a bunch.
Took me awhile get a YSL coz its really pricey and I was always saving for Chanel  Now that I have one I feel like I need a YSL fam too


----------



## snibor

First YSL.  Lou camera in vert fonce. Hard to capture this green but it’s gorgeous.


----------



## coolmelondew

my College Bag's first day out!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment test.jpg


edit: does anyone know how to insert an image? no matter how i try, the photo is always saved as a link.


----------



## coolmelondew

coolmelondew said:


> my College Bag's first day out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640580
> 
> 
> edit: does anyone know how to insert an image? no matter how i try, the photo is always saved as a link.





finally uploaded!


----------



## Cherries and wine

coolmelondew said:


> View attachment 5640615
> 
> finally uploaded!


Love it! I’m thinking the college will be my next YSL purchase.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

My first YSL. I've been admiring but couldn't pull the trigger. I finally did it before the price increase.


----------



## Cherries and wine

LadyRacerTRD said:


> View attachment 5645905
> 
> 
> My first YSL. I've been admiring but couldn't pull the trigger. I finally did it before the price increase.


That is a great first YSL. You will love it!


----------



## WinSailor

Picked up the Fragments card holder (first non LV SLG in a looooong time) and I really like it! Paired it with my med envelope as I ran errands today.


----------



## gwendo25

My first YSL, love it!


----------



## themolarbear

Medium envelope black $1700 at Saks brand new (not pre-loved!)  should I keep or hold out for a brown?


----------



## gwendo25

themolarbear said:


> Medium envelope black $1700 at Saks brand new (not pre-loved!)  should I keep or hold out for a brown?
> 
> View attachment 5650974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651036


Keep it! You can always get the other one later, it’s stunning, wow!


----------



## gwendo25

I’m in love with the colour. Perfect fall bag!


----------



## Antigone

themolarbear said:


> Medium envelope black $1700 at Saks brand new (not pre-loved!)  should I keep or hold out for a brown?
> 
> View attachment 5650974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651036


Keep!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Bought this preloved Niki Tote (old style) on Vestiaire at a very good price. Love it!


----------



## HavPlenty

themolarbear said:


> Medium envelope black $1700 at Saks brand new (not pre-loved!)  should I keep or hold out for a brown?
> 
> View attachment 5650974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651036


That is a great price! I don't think you will find it at that price again and it looks fab on you. I say keep it!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

themolarbear said:


> Medium envelope black $1700 at Saks brand new (not pre-loved!)  should I keep or hold out for a brown?
> 
> View attachment 5650974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651036


Keep!!


----------



## panp8

Took the day off to receive her hehe. Large woc in taupe and I’m absolutely in love with the color! Very late to the woc club but better late than never!


----------



## gwendo25

First road trip with Lou!


----------



## Cherries and wine

panp8 said:


> Took the day off to receive her hehe. Large woc in taupe and I’m absolutely in love with the color! Very late to the woc club but better late than never!
> View attachment 5652640
> View attachment 5652641


Very pretty! I love the large woc. It’s my going out bag.


----------



## florida2001

hi can someone post YSL camera bag in TAUPE color? is this color Taupe? what do you think about this from pic?


----------



## SympathyDuet

BettyLouboo said:


> The June box bag!
> 
> View attachment 5629532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629533


Gorgeous! I am so in love. Is the strap long enough to be worn crossbody or is it shoulder bag only?


----------



## gwendo25

Lou love this chilly Friday!


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I think I'm obsessed!


----------



## gwendo25

Lou Cinnamen Suede with Chanel companion!


----------



## BagMadness

Love at first sight!
I have been considering an YSL for years, but other things came in between and it just never happened. Had been  thinking about getting a small bag in a light colour (have a black Miss Dior Promenade that I adore, and wanted something with similar use but different colour). Now I read about the current PI of YSL (in the LV-forum), and realized that these bags too are on the sky-rocketing trajectory that most luxury brands seem to be following. So, first I found the envelope WOC on Net-a-porter still with the old price (they raised it like a day later), which I ordered. However, though very pretty, it wasn't the one for me. Snap closure without magnet, unnecessary (for me) mid compartment taking up space, and too short strap for crossbody. So I sent it back. Then I found the small envelope bag (also at old price, at Vitkac, still unchanged I think), and this is perfect for me! Similar outer measurements to the WOC (except depth), but much more spacious, easily opened and closed, chain can be worn different ways. Definitely worth the bit of extra money, I will get great use out of this bag!
Colour is dark beige, a lovely neutral that changes a bit with the light.


----------



## Cherries and wine

LadyRacerTRD said:


> I think I'm obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 5655696
> View attachment 5655701


I also have 2 mini Lous and would get one in every color if I could! It is just the best bag. It’s big enough to carry essentials and small enough for concert venues that have bag size restrictions. I use mine all the time. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Minie26

LadyRacerTRD said:


> I think I'm obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 5655696
> View attachment 5655701


You're making me wanting to get this bag...
I'm trying to control myself from getting more mini bags....
but i keep looking at this bag...
can you comment, do you think this bag is practical for daily wear? casual wear?
can't decide between the blanc vintage or dark beige color


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Cherries and wine said:


> I also have 2 mini Lous and would get one in every color if I could! It is just the best bag. It’s big enough to carry essentials and small enough for concert venues that have bag size restrictions. I use mine all the time. Hope you enjoy them!


I'm sure I'll get more. I've been wanting both colors (and others). I got natural dark and used it for two weeks. Then found bleu vert for a great price and had to jump on it! It's the perfect size for my essentials too. 



Minie26 said:


> You're making me wanting to get this bag...
> I'm trying to control myself from getting more mini bags....
> but i keep looking at this bag...
> can you comment, do you think this bag is practical for daily wear? casual wear?
> can't decide between the blanc vintage or dark beige color


I've been wanting one in beige too! I only carry essentials with me. I dress casually (jeans/leggings and hoodie/sweater). Not sure what others think (nor do I care) but it works for me. LOL. I think my only complaint is I'm 5'8" and it hits a little higher than I prefer. But it doesn't usually touch my jeans so I don't have to worry about denim transfer.


----------



## Minie26

LadyRacerTRD said:


> I'm sure I'll get more. I've been wanting both colors (and others). I got natural dark and used it for two weeks. Then found bleu vert for a great price and had to jump on it! It's the perfect size for my essentials too.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting one in beige too! I only carry essentials with me. I dress casually (jeans/leggings and hoodie/sweater). Not sure what others think (nor do I care) but it works for me. LOL. I think my only complaint is I'm 5'8" and it hits a little higher than I prefer. But it doesn't usually touch my jeans so I don't have to worry about denim transfer.


oh i'm 5'1 i guess the length is fine for me 
can you share what you normally carry?
can you fit an iphone plus?


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Minie26 said:


> oh i'm 5'1 i guess the length is fine for me
> can you share what you normally carry?
> can you fit an iphone plus?


It fits my iphone 14. Not sure about the plus. Here's what I can fit in there. My longchamp pouch isn't full so I can squish it down. I can fit my sunnies and phone but it'll take a little adjusting to get it all in. I usually have my phone in my pocket.


----------



## Minie26

LadyRacerTRD said:


> It fits my iphone 14. Not sure about the plus. Here's what I can fit in there. My longchamp pouch isn't full so I can squish it down. I can fit my sunnies and phone but it'll take a little adjusting to get it all in. I usually have my phone in my pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5657599
> View attachment 5657600


Thank you so much! This is so helpful!!


----------



## Almi77

My new Lou camera in dark marine. First I purchased the black with silver hardware, but was too edgy for me. Loving this one, more classic


----------



## Minie26

Almi77 said:


> My new Lou camera in dark marine. First I purchased the black with silver hardware, but was too edgy for me. Loving this one, more classic
> 
> View attachment 5660411


oh that's blue? looks black on my computer..is the color accurate?

very beautiful
i can't decide between the black with ghw or black with black hw
but this looks beautiful too


----------



## Almi77

Minie26 said:


> oh that's blue? looks black on my computer..is the color accurate?
> 
> very beautiful
> i can't decide between the black with ghw or black with black hw
> but this looks beautiful too


Yes, the colour is called dark marine. Here is another photo, more accurate to the colour in daylight.


----------



## lvr4shoes

Minie26 said:


> oh that's blue? looks black on my computer..is the color accurate?
> 
> very beautiful
> i can't decide between the black with ghw or black with black hw
> but this looks beautiful too


I think Blk/BHW is more dressy . I have that combo in my large WOC.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

ashooz said:


> My first Saint Laurent! Been wanting to replace my everyday bag which has been a Stella McCartney mini Falabella for years and love how this has a casual yet rebellious vibe that’s good for a mama with a preschooler. I recently purchased another Chanel bag that I intended to be my every day bag but I can’t seem to get comfortable with that given the aforementioned preschooler! Anyway, a little gift for me, thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5583926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583927


Love this bag and fitment on you! I thought I reached purse peace with the YSL envelope but might be considering the Nikki as a casual leather bag.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Aiyyyeee!

I’ve been wanting a shoulder chain bag and there is no way I’d ever buy a Chanel. I really like the structure of the Saint Laurent Envelope in medium. Found the bag on SaksOff discounted by $700 since the latest price increase. The bag came well packed (box within a box) with the dust bag and authenticity card (don’t need a SL box)…and is complete new condition! Also found banging black on black SL sunglasses to match.

I provided unboxing pics to show how well SaksOff5th packaged the product. I was soooooo nervous because it was the first time I ordered a handbag for delivery rather than pickup.

I can see some people’s dislike as the gold is deeper than LV…I still love it.

I have reached purse peace. I’m officially out of the luxury handbag phase.


----------



## lvr4shoes

LadyRacerTRD said:


> It fits my iphone 14. Not sure about the plus. Here's what I can fit in there. My longchamp pouch isn't full so I can squish it down. I can fit my sunnies and phone but it'll take a little adjusting to get it all in. I usually have my phone in my pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5657599
> View attachment 5657600


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Not a bag… I picked up the Saint Laurent cotton ballcap while checking out the Envelope in Supple in store. (I was scared that my Envelope in Supple from Saks Off 5th purchase had a plasticky smell a la fake…much to my relief the same smell applied to the one in SL store. Scent was from storage.) The hat fits perfectly and I preferred the black on black rather than the black with GHW.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

On her maiden voyage to brunch


----------



## lvr4shoes

Okay you all are making me want to go try on the envelope! These photos are enticing.


----------



## lvr4shoes

A Lambskin Vicky has been on my list since April but couldn’t find this exact color/size/texture/condition until now! The picture does her no justice.. she’s stunning in person.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

lvr4shoes said:


> View attachment 5669425
> 
> A Lambskin Vicky has been on my list since April but couldn’t find this exact color/size/texture/condition until now! The picture does her no justice.. she’s stunning in person.


ooooooooo so AMAZing! She’s a YSL square


----------



## lvr4shoes

Love_N_Lune said:


> ooooooooo so AMAZing! She’s a YSL square


Yes! The small Vicky actually has the same dimensions as the Chanel mini square. Mine is a Medium


----------



## bella19

Looks like it’s taupe color. I’m torn between the taupe and the dark beige. Which color is a better choice for a neutral color bag?


----------



## bella19

florida2001 said:


> hi can someone post YSL camera bag in TAUPE color? is this color Taupe? what do you think about this from pic?
> 
> View attachment 5653566


Looks like it’s taupe color. I’m torn between the dark beige and the taupe color. Which color is a perfect one for everyday goes with everything? Can’t decide.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I


bella19 said:


> Looks like it’s taupe color. I’m torn between the dark beige and the taupe color. Which color is a perfect one for everyday goes with everything? Can’t decide.


 think it depends if you wear lighter neutral versus darker neutrals. The taupe looks lovely and would go with both neutral and grays…unless you need a lighter shade for a purse.


----------



## bella19

Love_N_Lune said:


> I
> 
> think it depends if you wear lighter neutral versus darker neutrals. The taupe looks lovely and would go with both neutral and grays…unless you need a lighter shade for a purse.


I wanted one for the summer but don’t know if with the beige I would be more paranoid being a lighter color and showing more wear and tear than the taupe. I’ve attached some pictures of the taupe and dark beige color.


----------



## malachitenine

Got a Nano Gaby recently, the photo is a closeup but it's positively microscopic in person. Still really like it, and I hope this post is allowed 

I will probably use it to carry my lucky coin.


----------



## Sibelle

I got my christmas present yesterday. The Lou camera bag  . I got it directly at the boutique to make sure it has no flaws in the leather. I was looking at a few and this one was almost perfect. Also love the YSL Christmas packaging in gold.


----------



## Moxisox

Completed my YSL collection (for now) yesterday, with the dark green baby Niki.


----------



## ehy210

BagLadyT said:


> I love the mini lou! I was happy to add this natural dark color to the group. Excuse the lighting.
> View attachment 5357226
> View attachment 5357227


Beautiful collection. I’m having a hard time deciding between the black and the beige. Any advice?


----------



## BagLadyT

ehy210 said:


> Beautiful collection. I’m having a hard time deciding between the black and the beige. Any advice?


Thank you! Honestly, I would’ve gotten more use out of the black. If I could do it again I’d get rid of my gray and add black. But if choosing between beige and black, I’d go black!


----------



## Moxisox

Updated family photo


----------



## cathavenicethings

Moxisox said:


> Updated family photo


That's a good looking family!!!!!!


----------



## Moxisox

cathavenicethings said:


> That's a good looking family!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> Updated family photo
> 
> View attachment 5680375


Great collection!! 

Is the Niki a medium or baby? Do you use the Niki less than the puffer? I’m thinking of getting a baby Niki next year in the winter white or burgundy.


----------



## Moxisox

Love_N_Lune said:


> Great collection!!
> 
> Is the Niki a medium or baby? Do you use the Niki less than the puffer? I’m thinking of getting a baby Niki next year in the winter white or burgundy.


Thank you! It’s the baby. I just bought the Niki recently, so I haven’t used it out of the house yet. But, I can already tell it’s going to be easy to use as it has all the things I like in a bag. The back slip pocket for a phone, front compartment to slip a wallet in for easy access, and the main compartment can fit my mini pochette and some other things. The leather is nice and smooshy, and the double chain makes it really versatile. Love my puffers though! I’ll probably use them pretty evenly if I had to guess. 
I think burgundy would be a really great year round color. I did have a blanc vintage puffer, but I rarely used it bc I was so worried of it getting dirty. So I sold it.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Moxisox said:


> Thank you! It’s the baby. I just bought the Niki recently, so I haven’t used it out of the house yet. But, I can already tell it’s going to be easy to use as it has all the things I like in a bag. The back slip pocket for a phone, front compartment to slip a wallet in for easy access, and the main compartment can fit my mini pochette and some other things. The leather is nice and smooshy, and the double chain makes it really versatile. Love my puffers though! I’ll probably use them pretty evenly if I had to guess.
> I think burgundy would be a really great year round color. I did have a blanc vintage puffer, but I rarely used it bc I was so worried of it getting dirty. So I sold it.


Wow! Great roundup. Thank you for the insight. It’s crazy that the baby is that big.


----------

